#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-04
<erkan^> ik heb een vraag: (ik ben nu met netbook, Joli OS), wat is een opdrachtregel als ik open Afdrukken (Systeem > Beheer)
<erkan^> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Joli of Jolicloud?
<MrChrisDruif> En wat bedoel je precies met opdrachtregel?
<erkan^> jolicloud
<erkan^> omdat dat geen afdrukken staat, dan moet ik die installeren
<erkan^> sudo apt-get install ...
<erkan^> ik bedoel "commando", MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> cups?
<MrChrisDruif> common unix print service(s) staat het volgens mij voor
<erkan^> bedankt, ik heb hem gevonden
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> ie is aan het downloaden en installeren
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom wordt dat niet standaard geïnstalleerd in Jolicloud? :P
<erkan^> dat weet ik veel
<erkan^> gelukkig is jolicloud wel gebaseerd op ubuntu 10.04 lts (-:
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> The joys of life O:-)
<erkan^> afdrukken staat nog steeds niet nadat ik heb sudo apt-get install cups geïnstalleerd :/
<MrChrisDruif> Waar moet dat afdrukken staan?
<erkan^> kan je afdrukken (systeem > beheer) kopie naar bureaublad, daarna klik je rechtermuis Eigenschappen, dan kan je zien wat is een commando... ? MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Printing? (Heb mijn systeem op Engels staan)
<MrChrisDruif> Heb trouwens nog nooit geprint met Linux :P
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> printing = afdrukken idd
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, maar alsk daarin zit, dan zie ik niet van Copy to desktop :)
<erkan^> Deze starter op het bureaublad zetten
<erkan^> in Engelse tekst weet ik niet :/
<MrChrisDruif> Add this launcher to desktop
<MrChrisDruif> Command: system-config-printer
<MrChrisDruif> Bedoel je dat?
<erkan^> ja, vreemd dat ie staat niet
<erkan^> ik zal bij andere room navragen
<erkan^> het is me gelukt! want ik moest ook system-config-printer-gnome installeren, MrChrisDruif .. erg bedankt (-:
<MrChrisDruif> Ow..........owkay! :D
<erkan^> bij andere room zijn ze erg stil geworden (ik denk dat ze zijn naar school of werk).. daarom ging ik synaptic zoeken... heb het gevonden en heb die geïnstalleerd. Afdrukken staat nu Systeem > Beheer (-:
<MrChrisDruif> Welke room?
<erkan^> #jolicloud MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, ik dacht al. Ik zag verder je vraag nergens verschijnen :P
<mister> goede middag
<MrChrisDruif> Goedemiddag mister
<mister> ik ben op zoek naar een goed irc chat program voor in linux  iemand sugesties?
<mister> middag cris
<MrChrisDruif> Wat gebruik je nu?
<mister> ubuntu 10.10
<MrChrisDruif> Voor irc bedoelde ik :)
<JanC> de meeste mensen gebruiken xchat (grafisch) of irssi (commandline)
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar je kan ook Pidgin of Empathy gebruiken ;)
<mister> oke
<MrChrisDruif> Beide grafish
<JanC> maar er zijn nog minstens 10 andere
<mister> wat lijkt jullie de beste manne?
<MrChrisDruif> Empathy is standaard in Ubuntu 10.10, daarvoor werd Pidgin gebruikt. Voor Pidgin kan je een ppa installeren
<MrChrisDruif> mister: dat is voor iedereen anders :)
<mister> ff dit ik chatte normaal alijt met een mirc iedereen wel bekend
<MrChrisDruif> Ik gebruik zelf het liefst Pidgin omdat ik dat gewend ben, maar ik ken genoeg mensen op irc die niets anders willen dan bijv. xchat of irssi
<mister> met talkers etc  is dit mogelijk in een van die progs?
<MrChrisDruif> Talkers?
<JanC> wat zijn "talkers" ?
<mister> voor bewerkte texten
<mister> momentje
<mister> '
<mister> ff kijken het hier werkt
<JanC> ik denk dat wat grafische programma's betreft xchat de uitgebreidste is
<mister> ##=##=##=## DaNk Je WeL ##=##=##=##
<JanC> eh
<mister> zie jullie dit?
<JanC> ik zie een lijn met "##=##=##=## DaNk Je WeL ##=##=##=##"
<mister> niet in kleur dus?
<JanC> ik heb een kleurenfilter  :P
<mister> hehe
<JanC> maar eh, in kanalen zoals dit worden kleurboeken meestal niet echt geapprecieerd  ;)
<JanC> anyway, als je kleuren wil in sociale chatkanalen waar dat wel de gewoonte is, dat kan met xchat
<JanC> van pidgin weet ik het niet, maar dat kan MrChrisDruif waarschijnlijk wel vertellen
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<MrChrisDruif> Bij mij is het niet in kleur
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien is er wel een kleurenfilter....nooit naar gekeken :P
<JanC> mogelijk was er ook geen kleur, aangezien die webchat gebruikte
<MrChrisDruif> Alsnog, ik zag geen kleur en heb volgens mij ook geen kleurenfilter
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: ik bedoel dat die wabchat waarschijnlijk geen kleur kan zenden of zo
<rimo> hallo
<rimo> is er al iemand die 11.04 gebruikt?
<JanC> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar ik niet
<rimo> maar ik neem aan dat het nog puur om te testen is
<rimo> ben namelijk aan het overwegen om van Win7 naar ubuntu over te stappen
<RawChid> rimo, als je zekerheid wilt kun je beter 10.10 pakken
<RawChid> Upgraden kan makkelijk wanneer een nieuwere versie officieel uitgebracht wordt
<rimo> maar blijven ze 10.10 wel ondersteunen met updates?
<RawChid> Voorlopig wel. Ik weet niet hoe lang, maar zeker nog wel een jaar
<rimo> dat klinkt goed
<rimo> ik heb 10.10 ooit wel getest met de macbuntu look en was er erg te spreken over moet ik zeggen
<MrChrisDruif> rimo: Over 24 dagen komt Natty uit
<MrChrisDruif> 2 jaar voor standaard desktop afaik
<rimo> op de één of andere manier weer naar Windows7 gegaan,vraag me echt niet waarom,misschien omdat ik altijd maar het idee heb dat Windows meer aan kan qua software
<MrChrisDruif> Dus 10.10 is tot 12.10 ondersteund
<MrChrisDruif> Meer aan kan? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk discussie punt :D
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, moet nu echt gaan
<rimo> meer keuze qua software
<rimo> dus 10.10 heeft support tot 12 oktober dit jaar?
<mvn071> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mvn071> rimo
<Alex--> Hoi
<Alex--> Ik heb ubuntu desktop geinstalleerd op mijn computer.
<Alex--> Nu wil ik op een andere partitie (met GRUB dualboot) ubuntu server installeren.
<Alex--> Hoe kan ik deze partitie maken?
<Alex--> Ik bedoel; ik kan hem wel maken, maar gaat het dan ook werken?
<Alex--> Of moet ik meer partities maken?
<Alex--> Ik heb voorgaand alleen een server installatie gedaan en de gehele schijf benut
<MonkeyDust> als de partitie groot genoeg is, zal de installer zelf vragen om die nog nog verder op te delen voor /temp /var etc
<Alex--> hoe groot moet hij zijn?
<Alex--> 60 gb?
<Alex--> kan ik hem later nog groter maken?
<Alex--> Oeps foutje bij het booten
<Alex--> Intel UNDI, PXE-2.0 (build 082)
<Alex--> VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter v2.42 (2005/10/07)
<Alex--> PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
<Alex--> PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM
<Alex--> DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER
<Alex--> en nu?
<viezerd> server dualbooten ?
<hoekje> goede nacht iedereen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-05
<Vancha> zou iemand me kunnen helpen met een foutmelding van xampp...
<Vancha> in windos deed hij het wel, maar in ubuntu deugt het van geen kant :O
<alex--> hoi
<alex--> iemand ervaring met xmbc?
<Vancha> ja ik
<Vancha> erg leuk programma
<Vancha> ik gebruik het als media center:P
<Vancha> kun je bij het opstarten van je pc ook als window manager gebruiken
<Vancha> net als gnome
<Vancha> maar dan kies je xbmc ^ ^
<alex--> ik kan het niet installeren
<alex--> E: kan pakket xmbc niet vinden
<Vancha> ik heb hem gewoon gedownload :S
<alex--> oeps typfoutje
<alex--> gedownload waarvandaan?
<Vancha> ik geef je ff een link
<Vancha> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux
<Vancha> ik hoop dat dat helpt :o
<Vancha> het lijkt er op dat mijn mysql niet gestart kan worden
<Vancha> vanwege het feit dat pro-ftpd (?) al loopt :S
<alex--> heb hem geinstalleerd
<alex--> hoe kan ik hem als window manager gebruiken?
<Vancha> alex
<Vancha> je start je pc opnieuw op
<Vancha> dan kun je hem bij het login scherm zien
<Vancha> of gewoon uitloggen
<Vancha> dat kan denk ik ook wel.
<Vancha> voor je je wachtwoord in moet voeren moet je eerst op je naam klikken
<Vancha> op de taakbalk aan de onderkant van het scherm staat dan een keuzemenu
<Vancha> daaruit kun je hem selecteren
<Vancha> ik zal nog es rebooten, mischien dat dit helpt :(
<Vancha> tot zo
<JanC> dat heeft niks met window managers te maken...
<alex--> nee staat hij niet tussen
<alex--> ah rebooten
<alex--> nee gaat niet is live cd
<alex--> brb
<RawChid> JanC
<RawChid> Vanavond heb ik die EMEA meeting over membershipt
<RawChid> Op de wiki staat 20 uur UTC
<RawChid> en op fridge staat 19 uur
<RawChid> http://www.ubuntu-news.org/calendars/fridge/
<RawChid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEAhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<RawChid> Weet jij welke het waarschijnlijk is?
<RawChid> Of sense misschien?
<RawChid> UndiFineD:?
<UndiFineD> hoi
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<UndiFineD> April 5th 2011, 20:00 UTC
<UndiFineD> EMEA Membership Meeting
<UndiFineD> When
<UndiFineD> Tue, April 5, 7pm – 8pm
<RawChid> ?
<UndiFineD> volgens fride, en direct erna staat the community council meeting gepland
<RawChid> Ja, daarom mijn vraag welke beter te vertrouwen is de wiki of fridge
<UndiFineD> het moet dus wel om 19.00 UTC zijn
<UndiFineD> oftewel 21.00 onze tijd
<CasW> Onze tijd is UTC + 1, dus dat zou 20.00 zijn
<RawChid> CasW, wij leven nu in de zomertijd
<CasW> Zij niet?
<RawChid> De vraag is welke te vertrouwen is, niet wat de NL tijd daar dan van is.
<RawChid> Magoed, ik ga wel uit van 21u
<RawChid> Later
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: 21:00 onze tijd
<UndiFineD> eh nee, momenteel is het UTC +2
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan de Fridge importeren...dan krijgt hij de juiste lokale tijd
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, dus de fridge kopt?
<CasW> Hé, dan heeft UTC geen zomertijd ;)
<UndiFineD> sense, zou leuk zijn als daar een applet voor was
<sense> UndiFineD: Volgens mij kan dat in de klok wel.
<MrChrisDruif> sense: Het probleem is dat er twee verschillende tijden staan. Op de wiki 20:00UTC (oftewel 22:00 lokale tijd) en op de Fridge staat 21:00 (als die geïmporteerd is, dan komt hij op lokale tijd te staan)
<UndiFineD> ja ik heb UTC nu staan op ijslandse tijd
<sense> UndiFineD: Volgens mij moet je ook gewoon direct UTC kunnen instellen.
<sense> MrChrisDruif: mmm. Heb je al op IRC gevraagd? Heeft Ubuntu News niet een eigen kanaal?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet sense
<UndiFineD> sense, nee, er is geen Universal time zone in mijn selectie
<sense> mmm
<JanC> ik weet dat het soms fout gaat met de kalender door een bug in Google...
<JanC> UndiFineD: natty of ouder?
<UndiFineD> maff rick
<JanC> hm, dat kan ik niet testen, maar ik dacht dat er daar ook een UTC was
<JanC> in natty zit het zeker
<UndiFineD> how ood
<MrChrisDruif> Dus vanaf natty kan je UTC instellen als tijd?
<UndiFineD> (Dr Who)
<sense> MrChrisDruif: De wiki is wel de meest betrouwbare bron.
<sense> MrChrisDruif: Volgens mij wel ja.
<parkdriver> Goedenavond
<parkdriver> Ik vroeg me af of er mensen zijn met ervaring met Webmin?
<parkdriver> Ik wil het gaan gebruiken op een productieserver maar ik vroeg me af of er nadelen aan zitten
<UndiFineD> parkdriver, webmin word afgeraden voor gebruik met ubuntu
<UndiFineD> ubuntu heeft soms dingen die anders werken dan webmin "gewend" is
<parkdriver> Goed om te weten.
<parkdriver> Heb je ervaring met bijvoorbeeld eBox of Zentyal?
<parkdriver> Of andere alternatieven?
<JanC> Zentyal is de nieuwe naam voor eBox
<parkdriver> Ja, maar is er veel verschil tussen ebox 1.x en zentyal (ebox 2.x)?
<JanC> en het is vooral bedoeld voor een KMO/MKB-server
<parkdriver> Zentyal heb ik geprobeerd maar dat is echt te hoogdravend qua services en de interface/ontwerp van het systeem is zeer onlogisch.
<parkdriver> Ja exact, een MKB servertje met een scala aan diensten.. Ik zoek eigenlijk meer een fijne (webbased) GUI voor een firewall en misschien nog wat andere lichte server management functies
<JanC> voro een gateway kan zentyal ook wel dienen dacht ik, maar er zijn natuurlijk ook specifieke router/gateway-distros
<parkdriver> De server die aan het opzetten ben is in feite gewoon enkel een web- en databaseserver. Dus SSH, Nginx en MySQL. That's it.
<parkdriver> Echter vind ik het nogal lastig om zonder gui de Ubuntu firewall te configgen
<parkdriver> Ben dan bang om dingen open te laten staan.
<JanC> parkdriver: gebruik je ufw of iets anders daarvoor?
<JanC> he probeerde je tot nu toe de firewall te configureren?
<parkdriver> Op dit moment ben ik alles nog lokaal aan het voorbereiden en met ufw heb ik wel wat ervaring maar ik hoopte eigenlijk dat er ook een firewall die nog eenvoudig via een web gui te configgen was.
<parkdriver> Ik denk dat ik maar gewoon even meer ga verdiepen in ufw
<JanC> ufw is al erg eenvoudig toch (weliswaar zonder web-interface) ?
<parkdriver> Dat klopt ook zeker. Maar in het geval van een firewall ben ik gewoon bang dat ik een fout maak en de server open staat
<parkdriver> maar goed ik kan altijd even een port scanner op de host loslaten
<JanC> default deny + open poorten voor inkomende connecties op poort 22 & 80 is alles wat je nodig het
<JanC> eventueel ook HTTPS poort open zetten
<JanC> en rate-limiting op poort 22
<parkdriver> Thanks
<parkdriver> Het is eigenlijk ook erg simpel
<parkdriver> maar wat is rate-limiting?
<JanC> dan kan elk IP-adres maar een beperkt aantal connecties op die poort maken binnen een bepaalde periode
<parkdriver> zijn er nog nadelen om port 22 een wat meer obscuur portnummer te geven zoals port 29395 (behalve dat je het tijdens het ssh-en moet specificeren)?
<parkdriver> Ok, dat is dus handig tegen DDOS-attacks
<JanC> vooral handig tegen brute-force wannabe-hackers  ;)
<JanC> als je ssh gebruikt kan je die speciale poort in ~/.ssh/config configureren
<JanC> iets wat weinig mensen schijnen te weten  ☺
<parkdriver> Ja, en die port wordt standaard bestookt dus het zeker handig
<parkdriver> Wat ik ook niet helemaal snap is dat de melding *System restart required* alleen maar in beeld komt als je in het systeem inlogged
<parkdriver> en niet na een update
<JanC> als je byobu gebruikt komt er wel een "reboot-symbooltje" onderaan
<JanC> dat bij het inloggen is iets wat in je .bashrc of .bash_profile of zo zit
<parkdriver> byobu klinkt goed
<parkdriver> maar is dat ook tijdens een sessie op te roepen?
<parkdriver> dat welcome screen
<JanC> wat bedoel je?
<JanC> ik zou even moeten checken hoe het precies geïmplementeerd is
<parkdriver> nou stel ik update de server omdat ik zie dat er nieuwe updates zijn en ik doe apt-get (dist-)upgrade dan kan ik er op dit moment alleen maar achter komen dat er een herstart nodig is door in/uit te loggen
<parkdriver> misschien moet ik de vraag anders stellen: Hoe update jij een server?
<JanC> byobu wordt hier op al m'n machines automatisch gestart als ik inlog
<JanC> byobu is een soort wrapper+config voor screen
<parkdriver> ok, en als je inlogt dan kom je erachter dat er updates zijn
<parkdriver> en dan installeer je ze
<parkdriver> het lijkt mij bijvoorbeeld wel nice om een emailtje of een jabber bericht te krijgen als er nieuwe updates zijn maar dan zit je volgens mij meteen aan zo'n mega groot over the top pakket
<JanC> op zich heb je niet veel nodig om zo'n bericht te sturen
<UndiFineD> RawChid, the meeting is volgens de wiki tijd
<UndiFineD> net bevestiging gekregen
<yellabs> ziggo heeft het maar goed met die ubuntu klanten ...
<yellabs> :)
<JanC> UndiFineD: zoals ik al zei, google calendar bug...   ;)
<UndiFineD> :)
<JanC> het ding snapt geen UTC
<leoquant> UndiFineD, en RawChid   gaan voor ubuntu memberschap vanavond: #ubuntu-meeting (22.00)
<leoquant> support is altijd leuk
<hosoka> Goedenavond allemaal
<OerHeks> :-)
<hosoka> hoe kan het komen dat ik bij elke aanmelding in Ubuntu 10.10 mijn wachtwoord voor wifi internet moet intypen ? Kan dit niet automatisch ?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag.
<hosoka> ik had deze issue niet tevoren.
<OerHeks> je kan het passwoord wissen, dus je keyring leeg laten, maar dat is natuurlijk geen oplossing.
<JanC> hosoka: omdat je tijdens het inloggen je gebruikerswachtwoord niet ingeeft
<hosoka> JanC: bij opstarten pc met Ubuntu 10.10 hoef ik niet aan te melden in Ubuntu, alleen als er wifi verbinding tot stand moet komen vraagt het mij om de details.
<hosoka> Is er een manier om dit te vermijden ?
<JanC> hosoka: je WiFi-wachtwoord is veilig opgeslagen met je gebruikerswachtwoord, dus als je inlogt zonder wachtwoord moet de "keyring" alsnog om je wachtwoord vragen...
<hosoka> JanC: kan dit omzeilt worden ?
<hosoka> JanC: ben net in mijn Voorkeuren geweest bij de wachtwoorden en zie dat het daar keurig vermeld staat.
<JanC> je kan het keyring-wachtwoord leegmaken, maar dat is niet echt veilig natuurlijk
<hosoka> dacht dat ik het ook zo had gelezen ja. Een ander alternatief is er zeker niet ?
<JanC> als ik me goed herinner kan je ook WiFi aanzetten voor het hele systeem en niet per gebruiker...
<hosoka> JanC: dacht dat het ook zo was met de vorige editie. Hoe is dat te doen ?
<JanC> vorige edities was dat hetzelfde
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-keyring.html
<OerHeks> dit de oplossing ?
<OerHeks> 'to all users' idd
<ringo> idd :)
<ringo> wie heeft hier ubuntu 11.04 getest?
<parkdriver> ik zojuist
<parkdriver> als VM weliswaar
<parkdriver> en desktop versie
<CasW> Ik, op een oude pc waar unity helaas niet op werkt
<OerHeks> in Vbox niet geweldig ( nog)
<Aegir> Netwerk applet staat links onder het paneel, hoe kan dit?
<OerHeks> heb je dit daar heen gesleept ?
<Aegir> Neen bij het opstarten is dit gebeurd soms staat hij wel in het paneel.
<Aegir> Aegir <has quit>
<parkdriver> installatieproces van 11.04 is trouwens wel geniaal
<OerHeks> hoe bedoel je, op welk punt ?
<OerHeks> 10.04 kon ook al updates binnenhalen tijdens installeren.
<parkdriver> Terwijl je aan het installen bent kun je configureren
<parkdriver> datum/tijd instellen, keyboard layout etc
<parkdriver> maar de 11.04 is wel een beta met een hoofdletter B
<parkdriver> loopt hier constant vast en unity werkt ook niet maar dat zal vast ook wel te maken hebben met het feit dat ik het in Virtualbox test
<parkdriver> overigens ziet daarnaast de installatie er grafisch wat aantrekkelijker uit
<OerHeks> ja, en rap
<OerHeks> ik zou bijna zeggen, live of installeren scheelt weinig in boottime.
<parkdriver> erg snel inderdaad
<parkdriver> hier geïnstalleerd op een ssd en ik had echt het idee dat de installatie nog moest beginnen toen alles klaar was
<Solak> g'avond.
<parkdriver> hi
<OerHeks> ow, dat is helemaal wreed
<OerHeks> hoi Solak
<parkdriver> ik zal eens timen hoe snel ie installeerd
<JanC> parkdriver: dat is al zo in de 10.10 installer ook
<parkdriver> ah ok
<OerHeks> mits je een werkende netwerkverbinding hebt, natuurlijk.
<parkdriver> wat ik ook wel mooi vind is de optie "install 3rd party 'closed' software plugins like mp3 bla bla"
<parkdriver> erg consumer friendly
<JanC> maar configuratie-en-updates-downloaden-tijdens-kopiëren is inderdaad leuk
<JanC> op een snelle PC en vanaf USB stick doe je een complete installatie + updates in 15 minuten of zo  ;)
 * Solak kijkt uit naar een fix voor het logout probleem.
<parkdriver> wat is het logout probleem precies?
<Solak> vreemde is dat opstarten soms goed gaat, maar vaak ook niet.
<parkdriver> ik heb 11.04 zojuist twee keer een reboot gegeven maar start de werkbalken van Gnome niet meer op :S
<parkdriver> ik zie wel de desktop en ik kan mappen aanmaken etc maar alle balken zijn verdwenen
<Solak> parkdriver: de logout-buttons werken niet, bovendien start kde niet goed op (clipboard, xchat, conky starten niet op dan).
<parkdriver> hm
<Solak> parkdriver: schijnt een bug te zijn in intel video drivers.
<OerHeks> park, heb je bij uitstand, de config nagekeken van je vbox image ?
<OerHeks> video max zetten scheelt.
<parkdriver> ok ik zal de video settings even een boost geven
<OerHeks> en eventueel 2e cpu core
<parkdriver> fijnste is natuurlijk om 11.04 eens native te testen
<OerHeks> effin, zie maar.
<OerHeks> ow je draaid niet in vbox ?
<parkdriver> jawel
<OerHeks> oke toch goed.
<parkdriver> maar ik ga hem overmorgen even op een fysieke workstation proberen te draaien
 * OerHeks is een beetje emotioneel wappie na tekenen nieuw huurkontrakt flatje.
<parkdriver> ben erg benieuwd naar unity
<OerHeks> ja ik ook, al heb ik een simpele nvidia 7025 onboard
<parkdriver> heb je al een testlab in je flat geplanned :P ?
<OerHeks> groot bureau, ja
<parkdriver> nice
<parkdriver> het opvoeren van de video settings heeft geen effect voor 11.04
<parkdriver> eerste keer booten werkte wel :S
<OerHeks> heb je na install, de mediamanager geopend en de cd unmount ?
<parkdriver> yep
<OerHeks> 3d settings ?
<parkdriver> 3d acceleratie ook aangezet
<OerHeks> 2d begint hij hier te piepen
<parkdriver> wel irritant dat ie meteen ipv6 gebruikt i.p.v. ipv4
<parkdriver> of was dat ook al bij 10.x
<OerHeks> kan je uitzetten, dacht ik, in je netwerk.
<OerHeks> dan pakt vbox-ethernet ook alleen IPv4
<OerHeks> maar waarom irritant ?
<OerHeks> meer werk met iptables ?
<parkdriver> nou ik vind het onhandig omdat je moeilijk zo'n ipv6 adres in je hoofd kunt houden en ik tot nog niet niet ontdekt heb hoe je ipv4 weer aanzet
<UndiFineD> we zullen toch over moeten stappen op ipv6
<parkdriver> nouja binnen m'n prive netwerk heb ik nog genoeg ipv4 adressen over hoor ;)
<OerHeks> je kan dropbox o.i.d. gebruiken om een txt op te slaan, als geheugen-plakkertje
<parkdriver> of gewoon DNS gebruiken
<parkdriver> ben nu de installatie tijd even aan het timen van 11.04
<parkdriver> 4 minuten ofzo
<parkdriver> vanaf het punt dat je een keuze kunt gaan maken tussen live boot of installatie proces
<parkdriver> incl updates en configuraties
<parkdriver> kreeg wel een error op het einde :(
<JanC> voor je LAN is mDNS voldoende om geen IP-adressen te moeten onthouden...
<JanC> en daarbuiten DNS uiteraard
<parkdriver> ik heb alleen geen server op mijn LAN
<parkdriver> overigens heb ik het idee dat mijn 11.04 installatie ISO image niet gezond is want het installeren mislukte op het einde en nu boot 11.04 niet
<parkdriver> " Apple began shipping mDNS in Mac OS X 10.2 in 2002, and today you'll find it in a wide range of hardware products, including Apple AirPort base stations"
<parkdriver> m.a.w. ik zou mDNS dus op een Airport apparaat kunnen draaien als ik het goed begrijp?
<JanC> je hebt geen "server" nodig voor mDNS...
<parkdriver> zou je het kort uit kunnen leggen dan
<JanC> parkdriver: elke Ubuntu PC gebruikt standaard mDNS
<parkdriver> ok
<JanC> via Avahi
<parkdriver> het is dus eigenlijk een soort Bonjour
<parkdriver> om even in Mac OS X termen te spreken
<jvb> hoe krijg ik mijn headset aan de praat voor Ubuntu/Skype ?
<parkdriver> heb je een usb headset?
<jvb> ja
<parkdriver> werkt normale audio al via de headset?
<jvb> nee
<jvb> ja werkt nu wel
<jvb> maar niet in Skype
<OerHeks> jvb open alsamixer ?
<jvb> ff w8ten
<parkdriver> heb je al in de settings van Skype gekeken of je daar een audio interface kunt specificeren?
<jvb> het geluid krijg ik met Skype in de headset, maar de microfoon werkt (nog) niet
<jvb> werkt nu
<jvb> bedankt
<parkdriver> mooi
<JanC> parkdriver: Bonjour is gewoon de marketing-naam van Apple voor enkele gerelateerde technologieën (mDNS, service discovery & zeroconf)
<parkdriver> het is dus zelfs hetzelfde
<parkdriver> ben nu 10.10 desktop aan het installeren en ik zie dat daarvan de installer ook al erg mooi is
<parkdriver> JanC: byobu is erg gaaf
<parkdriver> ik snapte eerst niet helemaal wat het zou doen
<JanC> een window manager voor in je console/terminal  ;)
<parkdriver> ik dacht dat je bedoelde dat het een 'welcome screen' was maar het is dus permanent aanwezig in je terminal
<JanC> en inclusief indicators
<parkdriver> hoe switch je tussen windows
<JanC> parkdriver: er zijn 2 functietoetsen (zie de help) of anders Ctrl-a n (next), Ctrl-a p (previous), Ctrl-a [nummer] (naar venster nummer)
<parkdriver> handig
<parkdriver> erg mooie tool
<parkdriver> nog meer aanbevelingen in dit straatje?
<JanC> parkdriver: oh, en Ctrl-a " geeft je een lijst met vensters om uit te selecteren
<jvb> hoe kan ik met Skype ( ubuntu ) een persoon zoeken ? Dit is in Windows mogelijk maar ook in Ubuntu ?
<erkan^> kan je via www.skype.com zoeken , jvb ?
<jvb> daar is dat helaas niet te vinden
<jvb> het lijkt erop dat Skpype voor Linux dat niet kan
<parkdriver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=934034 ?
<parkdriver> dit gaat weliswaar over het toevoegen van contacts
<erkan^> kan energens vinden
<jvb> ff kijken
<erkan^> jvb: https://extras.skype.com/57/view
<jvb> erkan : ja dat lijkt erop, ik check het na ..
<jvb> jammer hun site werkt niet ... http://vc.tumara.com/
<parkdriver> nogal logisch: Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.3615; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.3618
<jvb> a ja
<jvb> dan zijn het niet echt linux fans   :)
<hansw> je kan prima zoeken in skype naar iemand
<jvb> a ja ?
<hansw> bovenste boxje, naam typen en zoeken
<jvb> vertel
<jvb> ja maar
<jvb> als je de naam verkeerd tikt
<jvb> dan vind je hem niet
<OerHeks> tja, daar is geen oplossing voor.
<OerHeks> email eender.
<hansw> dat zal je onder windows ook hebben
<jvb> nee
<hansw> haha, zelfs oerheks heeft skype
<jvb> dan geeft hij een totaallijst van datgene wat je intikt
<hansw> een skypenaam is iets anders dan een email adres
<jvb> Windows heeft een mogelijkheid om Skype personen te zoeken en blijkbaar Skype voor Linux niet
<jvb> ja toch wel !
<OerHeks> de skype-api is open source, dus het zou moeten lukken
<jvb> het zit goed verstopt maar het zit erin !
 * CyberGabber heeft geen Linkedin, facebookskype, skype, twitter, kwetter, ping of pong, en mist het ook helemaaaaalll niet!
<parkdriver> wel irc dus :)
<jvb> yep
<CyberGabber> IRC rules ;-)
<parkdriver> draaien jullie allen ubuntu als main OS?
<jvb> ik in ieder geval wel
<Cugel> Ja, parkdriver.
<Cugel> Er zijn ook wel dual-booters hier, vermoed ik.
<jvb> op mijn laptop
<erkan^> wat is main OS, parkdriver  ?
<Cugel> Het OS dat je het eerst boot.
<parkdriver> idd
<parkdriver> ik kan heel goed leven met Ubuntu als main OS maar ik moet toch bekennen dat ik een OS X liefhebber ben
<CyberGabber> parkdriver: Het is je vergeven parkdriver ;-)
<parkdriver> a.u.b. geen kick/ban ;)
<hansw> na 4 jaar osx kan ik het alleen maar met je oneens zijn :-)
<erkan^> hey, hier is alleen helpdesk toch? :P
<parkdriver> het heeft beide voor en nadelen natuurlijk zoals met zoveel dingen
<parkdriver> oja oeps dit is teveel off-topic allemaal
<erkan^> lol
<hansw> ja, ik gebruik ook dagelijks windows, overigens meestal om een telnet/ssh naar een unix op te starten
<viezerd> hier ook mac als main os :p
<erkan^> ik ook, hansw
<hansw> ok, 1 collega boos
<jvb> ik als client en ook als server
<jvb> op de server staat ene mysql database
<erkan^> zoals outlook, word, tactile view, symbol for windows
<hansw> ik verzoek zijn medewerkers om een domein te zetten in een inkomende mailserver
<hansw> dat werkte niet
<parkdriver> Windows 7 is wel een verbetering t.o.v. Vista
<hansw> nu kwamen we erachter dat de persoon die het gedaan heeft cs had moeten gebruiken i.p.v. sc dat hij als onderdeel van de naam gebruikte
<erkan^> ja, parkdriver
<parkdriver> aangezien Putty nu nog sneller opstart :D
<erkan^> win xp is ook prima
<viezerd> mwa, vind win xp niks prima
<viezerd> werk er elke dag mee, maar is gewoon een stuk trager
<hansw> wat heeft iedereen toch met opstart tijden?
<parkdriver> ik heb er niks mee
<viezerd> bedoel trager in gebruik, niet qua opstarttijd
<parkdriver> daarom gebruik ik ook een ssd
<parkdriver> het lijkt mij overigens wel gaaf als ubuntu ook hardware zou gaan leveren
<parkdriver> of in ieder geval voor specifieke hardware zou optimizen
<hansw> ik type mijn sql of unix commando's toch langzamer dan de verbinding is, en anders heb ik het al opgeslagen en doe ksh foo.ksh of sqlplus foo/bar > bladiebla.sql
<hansw>  < bladiebla.sql bedoel ik uiteraard
<CyberGabber> hansw: hmmm AIX ? Kornshell ?
<erkan^> ik heb ergens een artikel gezien dat win xp is nog steeds nipte meerderheid dan win 7 in NL, viezerd
<jvb> Ik heb wel ontzettend veel last van virussen met ubuntu        :)
<erkan^> gezien = gelezen
<hansw> CyberGabber, is ook default op hpux
<viezerd> erkan^: kan best, maar dat zegt niks :)
<hansw> eigenlijk vooral op oracle dozen :-)
<erkan^> avast biedt ook voor linux wist jij het, jvb ?
<erkan^> (-:
<parkdriver> wie heeft er hier ervaring met nginx op ubuntu?
<CyberGabber> hansw: Aha... kwam me bekend voor van mijn AIX-bakkie...
<jvb> a ja ?
<parkdriver> erkan^: Avast levert ook meteen wat virussen erbij zeker voor eigen winst
<hansw> CyberGabber, de meeste unix/linux dozen staan je toe om kornshell te installeren, oracle loopt tegenwoordig ook op bash
<erkan^> jvb, : http://www.av.eu/nl/avast_antivirus_producten/avast_antivirus_Linux_Home_Edition
<jvb> erkan : voorlopig hebben wij die (nog) niet nodig
<viezerd> parkdriver: wel nginx op wat anders
<MrChrisDruif> Hadden jullie de link van PEAKIT gezien?
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fmi8.ly%2Fbz75wi&h=f06fa
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<erkan^> wat is een oorzaak van de virus ?
<erkan^> waar komt die vandaan?
<parkdriver> viezerd: goede ervaringen met nginx? ik ga namelijk binnenkort overstappen van apache naar nginx
<hansw> jvb, een slecht beheerde linux doos kan behoorlijk wat virusjes de wereld insturen zonder dat hij er zelf last van heeft
<MrChrisDruif> http://webwereld.nl/nieuws/106257/windows---n-mac-onveilig-door-ipv6-lek.html <= deze
<erkan^> MrChrisDruif, : Wees voorzichtig
<erkan^> Onwille van de veiligheid en privacy van je Facebook-account is het belangrijk dat je nergens je wachtwoord invoert, behalve op de echte website van Facebook. Download daarnaast alleen software van sites die je vertrouwt. Om meer te leren over veiligheid op het internet, bezoek onze Facebook Veiligheid pagina. Gelieve ook de Wikipedia-artikels over schadelijke software en phishing. te lezen.
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<viezerd> parkdriver: ja, zeer goed
<hansw> erkan^, wat is daar anders aan dan dat je normaal al moet doen?
<parkdriver> viezerd: mooi, goed om te horen. ik draai het al een tijd lokaal via Mac Ports en het is echt stukken beter dan Apache
<erkan^> uh? ik kreeg een waarschuwing na ik heb url van meneer Chris geopend
<hansw> ah, ok
<parkdriver> viezerd: heb je ook veel moeten configureren aan nginx of heb je gewoon standaard settings gebruikt?
<viezerd> parkdriver: viel mee, ff nginx.conf doorlopen en werkt al
<hansw> parkdriver, heeft mac ports al een redelijk snelle update van mailservers? :-) denk aan het exim probleem van een paar weken geleden
<viezerd> postfix is in macports
<hansw> postfix heeft soms, zelden, ook een lek
<parkdriver> geen idee m.b.t. mailservers, ik gebruik overal Google Apps voor
<parkdriver> scheelt me weer maintenence
<erkan^> wat is Google Apps eigenlijk?
<hansw> exim ook zelden, maar het kan een probleem zijn als je snel een update nodig hebt
<erkan^> http://www.google.com/apps/intl/nl/business/index.html
<parkdriver> Gmail/Google Calendar/Google Docs maar dan binnen je eigen domein
<parkdriver> je zet in je dns van je domein alles over richting Google en je krijgt alle bovengenoemde diensten gratis
<erkan^> ik wil ook google apps )-:
<hansw> dat heb je allang erkan^ , doe maar ps -ef |grep google
<parkdriver> ze hebben ook nog een goede API waarmee ik ook alle mail van personen kan koppelen aan een eigen CRM
<erkan^> ps -ef|grep google ?
<hansw> ja, op de command line
<erkan^> ik heb geen google apps
<erkan^> ...  2580  2560  0 23:10 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto google
<parkdriver> je kunt het gratis uittesten/gebruiken met een domein met reclame
<hansw> ik niet, maar heb je geen google browsers draaien?
<hansw> op je netbook wel denk ik
<parkdriver> zonder reclame en wat specifieke features kost 49 dollar per user per jaar geloof ik
<hansw> is geen geld
<erkan^> ? hansw
<JanC> parkdriver: voor je bedrijf?
<erkan^> wat heeft met mijn netbook mee te makne, hansw ?
<erkan^> :/
<parkdriver> JanC: yes
<parkdriver> en prive
<hansw> erkan^, als je er android op hebt lopen dan denk ik dat de google apps wel meekomen
<erkan^> ow okee dan
<JanC> parkdriver: je weet dat het illegaal exporteren van privacy-gegevens naar buiten de EU je een gevangenisstraf kan kosten?  ;)
<parkdriver> JanC: ehhh wtf :)
<parkdriver> oh wacht
<parkdriver> ik vat hem
<erkan^> wat betekent ps -ef, hansw ?
<JanC> het is geen grap parkdriver...
<parkdriver> JanC: google heeft wel een serverpark in groningen staan
<hansw> erkan^, ps is een afkorting, maar ook een commando om je process list te printen naar je scherm of een printer
<parkdriver> maar buiten de EU is dus van toepassing als het bedrijf waar je de diensten afneemt in het buitenland geregistreerd staat?
<erkan^> en ef ?
<JanC> parkdriver: google geeft geen enkele garantie waar je data staat, maar normaal staat het verspreid
<hansw> het pipe commando, |, zorgt dat je de output naar iets anders gaat sturen
<hansw> erkan^, man ps
<hansw> of manual ps
<hansw> vooral sorteer mogelijkheden
<parkdriver> JanC: jij zegt dus dat het ophalen van data via de Google Apps API buiten de EU illegaal is
<CyberGabber> erkan^: ps --help
<hansw> op bepaalde unixjes moet je -aux gebruiken
<JanC> als er dingen bij zijn die onder de privacy-wetgeving vallen...
<hansw> JanC, dat is een hot topic bij grote bedrijven nu
<parkdriver> het gaat in mijn toepassing enkel om de headers van emails
<JanC> parkdriver: informatie over je klanten kan daar bijvoorbeeld onder vallen
<hansw> parkdriver, je bent een spamcatcher? :-)
<parkdriver> haha nee
<parkdriver> mijn bedrijf heeft email contact met klanten en personen die ook registreerd zijn in een systeem
<parkdriver> als leuk extraatje worden er per profiel in een afgesloten omgeving email bij gezet
<hansw> ah, soort van ticket systeem
<parkdriver> zoiets
<erkan^> kan ook http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/nl/man1/ps.1.html ... hansw en CyberGabber
<hansw> erkan^, stel nu dat er een ps.7.html is :-)
<parkdriver> we hebben een afgesloten webbased systeem met werknemers en opdrachtgevers waar per profiel ook de correspondentie bij staat
<hansw> of 4, or 3
<erkan^> dan is het engelse taal hansw
<parkdriver> ik vind het wel bizar dat er wetgeving is die het strafbaar maakt om je eigen data te koppelen aan andere eigen diensten
<hansw> parkdriver, dat is niet bizar, als je er goed over nadenkt is het zelfs logisch
<parkdriver> ik ben geen in privacy gespecialiseerde jurist maar ik kan me goed voorstellen dat het nuttig is om wetgeving te maken die tegengaat dat bedrijven je gegevens gewoon onbeperkt kunnen koppelen in allerlei systemen
<hansw> parkdriver, in dit geval is het wellicht lastig voor jouw, als het er niet was was het wellicht nog veel lastiger omdat anderen de koppeling mogen gebruiken
<parkdriver> true
<hansw> stel je voor dat jouw data xyz bevat waarmee je gaat zoeken in hun data, dan mogen ze xyz gebruiken omdat er geen .nl of .eu wetgeving is op dat gebied
<hansw> in de database wetten van veel landen staat al beschreven dat ze toegang hebben als ze als user op een systeem kunnen terwijl ze geen toegang hebben tot de data
<hansw> is een erg hot topic
<hansw> de wetten daarover zijn overigens vol met gaten
<parkdriver> ja het is goed dat er wetgeving voor in het leven wordt geroepen
<hansw> maar raadpleeg wel een jurist er over :-)
<parkdriver> de wetgeving staat alleen erg in de kinderschoenen en zal nog extermer (moeten) worden de komende decennia
<hansw> klopt
<parkdriver> ook is het naar mijn idee nuttig als er (EU) standaarden worden bedacht
<hansw> die zijn er al, alleen denken de eu provincies dat het anders kan :-)
<parkdriver> zodat ik kan 'tracen' welke bedrijven/instanties bijvoorbeeld kopieën van mijn legitimatiebewijs hebben
<hansw> ik weet waar ze zijn
<parkdriver> heb je dat genoteerd?
<hansw> in elk land waar ik was, en bij de .eu zelf
<hansw> zo makkelijk is dat
<hansw> tenzij je zonder controle de grens over gaat
<parkdriver> ja ok
<hansw> owja, en overal waar je ooit een visum voor moest aanvragen
<parkdriver> maar als je een auto gaat huren dan moet je ook een ID kopiëren
<hansw> en in de usa
<parkdriver> dat je info bij overheden ligt is tot daar aan toe maar er zijn ook veel private organisaties die een kopie van je ID vragen
<parkdriver> geen idee wat ze er mee doen
<parkdriver> electronisch patiënten dossier is ook weer zo'n zelfde verhaal
<hansw> oftewel, als je ooit voor je bedrijf een id moest inleveren hebben alle naties die een vriendelijk contact met 'jouw' land hebben toegang tot jouw gegevens
<parkdriver> waarom krijg ik niet gewoon een webbased systeem waar er aanvragen binnenkomen van medici en andere professionals die inzage willen in mijn EPD
<hansw> epd is afgeschoten
<parkdriver> nouja verdoofd eerder
<hansw> gelukkig, ik kon geen bezwaar maken of toestemming geven
<hansw> ik kon namelijk geen geldig adres opgeven
<parkdriver> belachelijk zeg
<hansw> ondoordacht systeem
<JanC> ID vragen en kopiëren is in veel gevallen verboden eigenlijk ;)
<parkdriver> exact
<hansw> stel je voor dat grens werknemers die in .nl een baan hebben geen bezwaar of toestemming kunnen geven, dat had je niet kunnen bedenken
<parkdriver> maar het zou voor iedereen wat opleveren als klantgegevens in een vaste standaard werden opgeslagen en dat je als consument/burger gewoon toestemming kunt geven voor het gebruik ervan of met 1 druk op de knop de klantrelatie kan beëindigen
<hansw> ah, ms live id :-)
<parkdriver> haha zoiets
<parkdriver> inloggen met je dna
<hansw> het is er al lang
<hansw> het is alleen te duur om het voor alle .eu burgers te doen
<parkdriver> overigens is Google van plan een social network te gaan beginnen omtrent gezichtsherkenning
<parkdriver> ze zijn alleen nog even alle juridische details aan het doornemen
<hansw> ik kan bijvoorbeeld mijn pensioen niet uitlezen, omdat ik te dom was om een geldige digid mee te nemen bij mijn emigratie
<hansw> zo moet ik ook ieder jaar opnieuw alles zelf invullen
<parkdriver> :(
<parkdriver> fail
<hansw> want alleen met een digid kan ik alles ophalen
<parkdriver> waar ben je naar geëmigreerd?
<hansw> naar .de
<parkdriver> digid kun je natuurlijk niet meer opvragen als Duitser
<hansw> idd
<hansw> maar het is nog slechter
<hansw> ik ben geen Duitser, ik woon er alleen maar
<parkdriver> heb je nog een BSN?
<hansw> en als ik mijn paspoort verleng ben ik een inwoner van Ensche.de
<hansw> ja, bsn heb ik nog, hypotheek aftrek ook
<parkdriver> haha
<hansw> het zit heel krom in elkaar
<erkan^> ik wil ook in duitsland wonen, hansw
<erkan^> daar heeft veel bergen :p
<parkdriver> dus je plukt nog de vruchten van onze hypotheek rente aftrek :D
<hansw> hier alleen heuvels erkan :-)
<hansw> parkdriver, dat komt omdat ik in .nl ook belasting betaal
<parkdriver> ja
<parkdriver> waarom?
<parkdriver> .de is veel gunstiger
<parkdriver> qua belasting
<hansw> omdat ik anders minder netto over hou, het gaat niet veel voordeel opleveren
<hansw> ik mis dan per jaar ook 2 procent aow
<hansw> etc....
<parkdriver> ja ok, hangt er natuurlijk per situatie weer af
<hansw> als ik per jaar 2 ton verdien ga ik over :-)
<parkdriver> ik speel ook wel eens met de gedachte om gewoon lekker in Berlijn te gaan wonen over te lopen en dus Duitser te worden
<parkdriver> eigen bedrijf opzetten
<parkdriver> klimaat is gunstig zo lang je wat kunt
 * CyberGabber is niet zo dol op elke dag "bratwurst mit sauerkraut"
<OerHeks> oerheks Gmbh
<OerHeks> hmmm
<parkdriver> fruhstuck mit fleisch!
<hansw> je kunt in Berlijn prima ontbijten, lunchen en dineren
<parkdriver> het kost niets
<hansw> en er zijn veel linux jobs, er zijn al twee bedrijven die vroegen wanneer ik ging verhuizen naar de hoofdstad
<parkdriver> het is cultureel gezien ook een interessante stad
<hansw> zeker, erg leuke stad
<hansw> hamburg, koln, bonn en frankfurt am main hebben ook veel linux jobs
<parkdriver> wat voor werk doe jij dan, als ik vragen mag?
<hansw> sorry voor het gebrek aan umlauts :-)
<hansw> parkdriver, mva
<parkdriver> umlauts zijn övërätëd
<parkdriver> +r
<hansw> manusje voorwatjenodighebtvoor alles
<parkdriver> hehe ok
<parkdriver> jack of all trades, master of none
<hansw> zoiets
<parkdriver> dat is altijd afwisselend dus
<hansw> geen dag hetzelfde, kan dagen saai zijn en maanden spannend
<parkdriver> spreek je ook vloeiend duits?
<CyberGabber> MCR (Microsoft Certified Rebooter)
<parkdriver> :D
<hansw> ik kan wel redelijk meekomen ja
<hansw> alhoewel technisch duits iets totaal anders is dan technisch zoals de rest van de wereld het kent
<hansw> CyberGabber, helaas, ik spreek geen ms, niet betaald iig
<hansw> naja, helaas
<CyberGabber> hansw: en ik zou wel willen ruilen, ms tegen linux ofzo...
<hansw> zolang het maar niet met mij is
<parkdriver> CyberGabber: jij bent gegijzeld door MS?
<CyberGabber> parkdriver: Min of meer ja, op werk is alles MS-omgeving, en dat lijkt voorlopig niet te veranderen. jammer.
<hansw> kun je altijd zelf wat aan doen
<parkdriver> zonde
<hansw> alhoewel de oude unix wereld het op dit moment snel aan het verliezen is van ms
<hansw> maja, tru64, kent grenzen van max 4 gb, afhankelijk van proc en geheugen
<parkdriver> ik las dat het doodbloeden van Myspace.com ook te maken heeft met het feit dat ze voor Microsoft oplossingen hebben gekozen
<hansw> en dat werkt dus met ftp niet, met rsync wel
<hansw> dat soort geneuzel
<parkdriver> en dat ze Facebook niet hebben kunnen bijbenen met features
<parkdriver> Facebook gebruikt LAMP als omgeving
<hansw> hpux is ook verledentijd
<hansw> itanium ondersteuning is zelfs door oracle opgegeven
<hansw> maar er is hoop, zelfs voor ubuntu
<CyberGabber> hansw: Zouden ze met die powershell de laatste der Mohikanen uit de unixwerled over de streep hebben willen trekken, zo van kijk eens, 'Wij hebben ook een CLI'?
<hansw> CyberGabber, powershell werkt best hoor, maar als je zaken als drie pipes en awk moet vertalen wordt het lastig, en uhmmm..... traag
<hansw> geen idee of het bijvoorbeeld alias kent
<hansw> om in je .profile op te nemen (ja, nog steeds ontopic, ubuntu kan dat ook
<CyberGabber> hansw: MS blijft toch vaak zoeken naar de juiste documentatie, soms zelfs undocumented features, en het oude bekende reghacken om zaken goed voor elkaar te krijgen.
<hansw> CyberGabber, dat kun je ook van linux zeggen hoor
<hansw> of hpux
<hansw> of aix
<hansw> ik werk graag met linux/unix, maar om de rest nu maar slecht te noemen gaat me te ver
<erkan^> is bsd alleen allemaal naar veilig?
<CyberGabber> hansw: Ik vindt MS vaak verbeteringen qua gui/kleurtjes /toeters/bellen uitbrengen, maar laat of sommige beheerfronten steken vallen. Niet slecht, maar vaak net niet compleet / onaf zeg maar. Moet je weer via 3th party tool aan de gang
<erkan^> security bedoe lik
<hansw> moet je ook niet willen, gewoon lekker je ding doen en the best of both worlds pakken
<parkdriver> maar is het nou niet zo dat je een factor 3 meer hardware nodig hebt om MS producten/diensten/servers te draaien i.t.t. linux/unix
<hansw> erkan^, dat licht eraan, iemand die wordpress of drupal op linux gaat installeren is net zo onveilig
<hansw> ligt eraan
<erkan^> ow
<hansw> je geeft 1 gebruiker toegang tot alle data die in je database zit
<hansw> user www-data, nobody of hoe je hem ook wil noemen
<hansw> dat los je met bsd ook niet op :-)
<hansw> deel van het probleem zit hem in dat je bij een hosting partij maar 1 database user krijgt en geen grant rechten
<hansw> buiten dat de software daar totaal niet mee kan omgaan
<CyberGabber> hansw: Ik heb ook maar 1 db bij hosting, maar hier was ooit iemand die op zijn hosting meerdere db's had...
<CyberGabber> weet enkel de naam / hosting niet meer. denk denk....
<hansw> CyberGabber, maar allemaal met hetzelfde wachtwoord vermoedelijk, dat is niet het probleem trouwens
<hansw> laat ik een voorbeeld beschrijven
<hansw> je hebt een server waarom je een cms hebt, dat kennen veel mensen
<CyberGabber> hansw: Ah, zo bedoel je, puur vanuit security oogpunt..
<hansw> je hebt de bezoeker, je hebt de schrijver, dat zijn 2 gebruikers
<hansw> nu gaat die beiden via 1 gebruiker naar binnen, de gebruiker met de database toegang
<hansw> dus als ik bezoeker ben en wil kloten dan ga ik met sql injecties spelen en ben ik de schrijver
<hansw> dit omdat ik niet de schrijver een andere connectie kan laten maken
<hansw> simpeler kan ik het niet omschrijven, alle systemen, de meesten, zitten zo in elkaar
<hansw> CyberGabber, jij hebt op de meeste sites de zelfde rechten op de database als de admin
<hansw> vermoedelijk zelfs op ubuntu.org :-)
<parkdriver> bizar eigenlijk dat veelgebruikte software deze scheiding niet faciliteren
<parkdriver> terwijl het vrij logisch zou zijn dat dit meegenomen zou zijn bij het ontwerpen van de software
<hansw> er zijn erg weinig cms/erp systemen die dat doen
<parkdriver> echter is het natuurlijk wel zo dat SQL injectie steeds moeilijker is
<hansw> niet echt hoor
<parkdriver> aangezien ze alles zo'n beetje dicht hebben weten te timmeren
<parkdriver> vooral in frameworks
<hansw> je hebt tegenwoordig leuke blind sql/xss mogelijkheden waar de frameworks niet op checken
<parkdriver> maar ik vind dit wel interessant dus als je het idee hebt dat SQL injectie nog steeds appeltje eitje is dan hoor ik dat graag
<parkdriver> het oude trucje met het '-teken in een input veld binnen form is natuurlijk wel achterhaald
<parkdriver> rotzooien met de HTTP headers natuurlijk niet
<hansw> parkdriver, met is een machine aan het inrichten voor me die veel data bevat, alleen toen ze zagen hoe ik een onzichtbare user aanmaakte stokte het enigsinds, denk dat ik zelf het framework ga installeren :-)
<parkdriver> hoe maakte je onzichtbare users aan dan?
<hansw> er zijn twee manieren om blind sql/xss uit te voeren
<hansw> zoek maar op de bekende sites, niet moeilijk te achterhalen
<parkdriver> bedoel je nou het aanmaken van users in het OS van de server
<parkdriver> of users binnen de web app?
<hansw> ns.nl en paralympics.nl hadden er al jaren geleden last van
<hansw> web app
<parkdriver> ok
<parkdriver> session hijacking
<hansw> nee, dat is te simpel
<parkdriver> maar op wat voor een manier was de user onzichtbaar?
<hansw> te moeilijk moet ik eigenlijk schrijven :-)
<parkdriver> ik neem aan dat de user wel gewoon een entry in de db was na het aanmaken
<hansw> een gebruiker aanmaken die niet zichtbaar is binnen de webapp
<parkdriver> ah ok
<parkdriver> maar wel in db neem ik aan
<hansw> jups
<parkdriver> ok interessant
<hansw> o.a. jira heeft daar last van, maar ook veel andere oss meuk
<hansw> sorry dat ik oss en meuk in 1 zin noem
<parkdriver> nouja zo gek is dat niet
<hansw> het is vrij absurd
<parkdriver> ja
<parkdriver> hoeveel procent van de web apps heeft hier last van
<parkdriver> op dezelfde manier
<hansw> 95 procent
<parkdriver> puur vanwege het feit dat de software niet goed ontworpen is?
<hansw> nee
<hansw> het antwoord is erg simpel, ze moeten de user input valideren
<parkdriver> luie programmeurs dus
<parkdriver> of gewoon imcompetent
<hansw> het gaat mis daar waar men de frameworks niet snapt
<hansw> 50 procent
<hansw> de rest snapt het echt niet
<parkdriver> als je in een framework (met MVC structuur) werkt dan kun je gewoon al die validaties in de model schrijven
<parkdriver> dat is gewoon te doen
<hansw> parkdriver, dat moet je wel snappen :-)
<parkdriver> ik snap alleen niet dat er mensen zijn (die aan de knopjes mogen zitten) die dat niet snappen
<hansw> stop maar met afvragen
<parkdriver> hehe
<hansw> het komt teveel voor
<parkdriver> heb je ervaring met PHP frameworks?
<hansw> parkdriver, ik ben al enigsinds met php bezig ja, een jaar op 12
<parkdriver> ok gaaf
<parkdriver> ervaring met CakePHP?
<hoekje> goede avond iedereen
<parkdriver> hallo hoekje
<hansw> wel eens mee lopen spelen ja, maar sinds een jaar of 3 wil ik geen php meer hosten
<hoekje> dag parkdriver
<parkdriver> hansw: waarom geen php meer hosten?
<hansw> parkdriver, omdat ik geen oplossing meer tegenkom die niet lek is
<parkdriver> en dat is inherent aan php?
<hansw> nee
<parkdriver> wat zijn dan wel programmeertalen waar je je mee bezig houdt?
<hansw> die zijn er niet, een leuk voorbeeld is de python cursus die men op de .nl ubuntu kanalen geeft, laat die mensen eens een webapp schrijven, vergelijk dan de teacher/learner output en ga daar eens mee spelen
<hansw> mensen die c schrijven kunnen ook enorme fouten maken
<hansw> of vb
<hansw> of perl
<hansw> of ......
<hansw> het gaat om je basis
<parkdriver> ligt dus aan mensen niet aan de techniek
<parkdriver> zoals gewoonlijk :)
<JanC> het ligt aan een combinatie
<hansw> ja, grotendeels wel
<JanC> en zoals gewoonlijk breekt de boel bij de zwakste schakel
<hansw> maar ook aan wat ik al eerder beschreef, janc noemde het al, de zwakste schakel kan wel user www-data zijn, niet veel mensen zien dat
<hansw> priv seperation kent http niet
<hansw> ok, suexec
<hansw> :-)
<parkdriver> maar http hoeft dat toch niet te hebben?
<parkdriver> dat kan toch gewoon server side gedaan worden
<hansw> niet?
<parkdriver> waar heeft privilege separation dan een voordeel?
<hansw> dus user foo mag dezelfde rechten hebben als user bar?
<parkdriver> web app user of OS user?
 * hansw gaat slapen
<hansw> trusten
<parkdriver> hansw: tot ziens!
<JanC> je kan dat natuurlijk perfect regelen, maar HTTP als protocol heeft daar relatief weinig mee te maken
<parkdriver> die privileges regel je naar mijn idee gewoon buiten het HTTP protocol om
<hoekje_> back via ubuntu
<parkdriver> hoekje: welke versie?
<parkdriver> het is me eerder verteld maar hoe heet de optie/instelling om te zorgen dat IP's maar een beperkt aantal keer een poging kunnen doen om te connecten met SSH?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-06
<JanC> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man8/ufw.8.html  ;)
<parkdriver> JanC:
<parkdriver> elders kreeg ik deze tip: http://www.fail2ban.org/
<JanC> elders = #ubuntu-server ?  :P
<parkdriver> hehe ja bij de engelse buren
<Makesabe> Ik heb Ubuntu 10.1 en het updatebeheer geeft aan dat hij bep. updates niet kan installeren omdat er een gedeeltelijke upgrade nodig is
<Makesabe> Wat moet ik nu doen? Moet ik alle gegevens extern opslaan voordat ik die upgrade doe?
<MrChrisDruif> sudo apt-get upgrade -f volgens mij Makesabe
<MrChrisDruif> In de terminal;
<Makesabe> Ja maar dan gaan mijn bestanden niet verloren?
<MrChrisDruif> Als het goed is niet, hij fixed dan alleen de fouten
<Makesabe> oke dat ga ik maar eens proberen dan
<MrChrisDruif> Makesabe: "sudo apt-get update" kijkt of er updates zijn, "sudo apt-get upgrade" installeert de gevonden updates. De -f optie hersteld gebroken updates (als het goed is, die weet ik niet zeker, gebruik ik niet zo vaak namelijk)
<Makesabe> maar ik kan ook gewoon in een schermpje (dus niet in een terminal) kiezen voor gedeeltelijke upgrade. zal ik dat doen?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk dat dat ook goed is/gaat
<Solak> mogge
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Solak
<Wobbo> Goede middag, wat is voor jullie de beste warmte van je moederbord te bekijken/testen?
<Wobbo> Ik ben bank te me computer weer (echt... weer en weer en weer...)
<jpjacobs> euh, geen idee wat je bedoelt, maar kijkeens naar acpitool
<RawChid> Wobbo, zoek in Synaptic eens op 'temperature'
<Wobbo> Dat is al meer informatie van enkel Systeemmonitor
<RawChid> Er zijn ook applets ervoor die je aan je panels kunt toevoegen
<RawChid> Volgens mij gebruiken die het pakket lm-sensors, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.
<JanC> net als Systeemmonitor, gok ik  ;)
<Wobbo> Iets die aangeeft wat te heet is, zo heet dat het niet lang volhoud om de blijven werken...
<RawChid> JanC, systeemmonitor doet toch niets met temperatuur/
<RawChid> Wobbo, ja, ik heb zo'n applet die bij te hoge temp rood wordt
<RawChid> Je kunt nog veel meer.
<RawChid> Kijk maar eens rond
<Wobbo> NVIDIA vertelde alles over de videokaart, nu ga ik over naar ATI,  vaar die verstelt niets niets. En mijn moederbord wil ik ook controleren. Ik had 3 NVIDIA, 1 werkt nog...
<JanC> wat bedoel je met "vertellen" ?
<JanC> videokaarten moeten "werken", niet "vertellen"  ;)
<Wobbo> Sorry voor mijn tekst, ik zit gewoon in de stres van kapotte computer...
<RawChid> Achja
<RawChid> Hoe duidelijker jij bent, hoe beter wij je kunnen helpen ;)
<RawChid> Andersom geldt dat ook natuurlijk :P
<Wobbo> lol
<Vancha> belgie he :o
<Wobbo_> lm-sensors
<Wobbo> Ik zie wel iets over xsensors, lijkt wel simpels voor mij. Bedankt, tenzij jullie iet beters vinden.
<Wobbo> Eigenlijk wat de bios ook verteld, dingen die ik toch niet snap maar wel groen moeten blijven...
<RawChid> Volgens mij had ik iets geroepen over lm-sensors
<JanC> Wobbo: als je machine oververhit is er wat fout mee...
<JanC> eerste wat ik zou doen is die eens helemaal uitkuisen...
<Wobbo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<RawChid> Bijv. stof verwijderen uit je kast kan inderdaad ook helpen
<Wobbo> Inderdaad lm-sensors met sensors-applet is de beste, bedankt.
<AdHerweijer> Ik ben nieuw bij Ubuntu. Hen enkele probleempjes na het installeren van ersie 10.10 op mijn Acer laptop
<AdHerweijer> Ik heb geen idee of dit de manier is waarop ik mij moet melden bij een chat sessie....
<AdHerweijer> Kennelijk doe ik iets verkeerd en zal hier maar mee stoppen
<remun-j> Heb helaas gwibber en gwibber-service compleet verwijderd omdat het mijn systeem compleet om zeep hielp. Werd supertraag allemaal en dat is nu voorbij. Maar moet helaas ook ubuntu one menu missen hierdoor. Iemand een idee of er een elegantere manier bestaat om de zaak sneller te laten lopen met gwibber. Heb deze laptop, Acer Aspire 1692, tijdje terug geüpgrade naar Maverick. Desktop met ubuntu studio 9.10 liep gisteren compleet vast,
<remun-j> maar daar ga ik ubuntu natty beta op testen. Ben benieuwd.
<inSanity_> remun-j, ik gebruik tweetdeck for chrome
<inSanity_> vind ik een veel prettigere manier van werken
<inSanity_> remun-j, http://www.tweetdeck.com/chrome/
<remun-j> Had Tweetdeck desktop client (adobe air) eergisteren op de HP Desktop lopen. Zag er strak uit, maar helaas dus die crash van gisteren. Hoop niet dat dit aan adobe had gelegen?! ;-)
<remun-j> Was naar alternatief aan het zoeken voor Gwibber, daar deze op de desktop totaal niet liep en nu dus ook op deze laptop al een tijdje. Was even zoeken wat de zaak nu zo verneukte, maar heb een idee van de Python code in combinatie met de interpreter.
<FUJIoNO> # Appears as MIKE
<remun-j> InSanity, ik gebruik geen chrome op dit moment. Just Firefox my friend :-)
<FUJIoNO> hoi
<FUJIoNO> deze client is nu in tekst modus trouwens janc
<FUJIoNO> dus geen client discriminatie aub
<Rman> he mensen
<FUJIoNO> hoi
<remun-j> Seesmic web client al geprobeert en ziet er ook strak uit.
<FUJIoNO> http://imgur.com/2qwKF
<FUJIoNO> kijk maar janC
<JanC> zucht, idioot
<remun-j> Hoezo client discriminatie FUJIoNO????
<JanC> het gaat niet over welke IRC client je gebruikt maar dat die rotzooi in het kanaal gooit...
<remun-j> LOL
<rman_> he mensen
<remun-j> Iconen in system tray raken ook regelmatig door elkaar, benieuwd of dit nu ook verbeterd is zonder gwibber-service. Evolution start veel sneller op en firefox is inderdaad weer als vanouds responsive.
<rman_> ?List
<remun-j> Weet dat veel ubuntu gebruikers tegen dit probleem oplopen, zal naar oplossing zoeken. Wellicht is het ontwikkel team ijverig bezig met Natty. Heb klein onderzoekje gedaan maar wat ik zie is geweldig. Unity heeft de toekomst volgens mij. Heel veel succes gewenst
<remun-j> Had vanmorgen nog met de belasting gebeld over de slechte leesbaarheid van hun aangifteprogramma. Ze zullen het verbeteren voor volgend jaar zeggen ze, net zoals vorige jaren overigens. Toch benieuwd, misschien moet een machtige partij eens zijn mondje opendoen ;-)
<remun-j> Volgens hun is de groep Mac en Linux gebruikers nog veel te klein, maar - een lichtpuntje zowaar - GROEIENDE!! :D
<RawChid> Achja, het aandeel linuxgebruikers is gewoon vele malen kleiner, dus spenderen ze minder tijd/geld in die versie
<RawChid> Ik moet wel zeggen dat het programma flink was verbeterd ten opzichte van voorgaande jaren. Het installeerde met een simpele dubbelklik :)
<remun-j> Mensen, we MOETEN aangifte doen, dus moeten ze ook een beetje meer moeite doen om het allemaal toegankelijk te houden voor de kleinere beurs bijvoorbeeld. Of voor de tablet-gebruikers. we willen een Android app EN een iTab versie etc etc...
<remun-j> Autoinstall pack werkte niet op mijn 9.10 desktop. Bovendien moet je de Launcher bijstellen met wat opties om het leesbaar en responsive te maken.
<Cugel> Gaan ze het verbeteren? Goed om te horen.
<Cugel> Compileren met wat recentere GTK libraries zou al wat moeten doen, heb ik wel eens begrepen.
<remun-j> Ja, ze gaan in ieder geval beter communiceren op hun site en dus ook de call centers
<remun-j> Voor een beetje programmeur moet het allemaal te doen zijn met zo´n relatief eenvoudig programma.
<Cugel> Het programma werkt maar ik moet er wel 3 brillen extra voor opzetten.
<remun-j> Ja, dat klopt Cugel, daarom heb ik de opstart string gewijzigd.
<Cugel> Wat heb je precies gedaan? Ben wel geinteresseerd want ik moet de kinderopvangtoeslag nog doen.
<Cugel> Jammer dat het nog geen webapplicatie is. Die hebben de Belgen wel, toch?
<remun-j> webapps, clouds, hebben de toekomst.
<RawChid> Voor ondernemers is het ook een webapp
<RawChid> Die werkt prima
<remun-j> Volgens mij werkt het programma voor de toeslagen wel met een groter en leesbare letter. Nou ja, het kan altijd beter.
<remun-j> Kan de oplossing zo vlug effe niet vinden daar het belastingaangifteprogramma op de desktop draaide die gecrasht is. Meen dat ik ¨ -L¨ zonder accolades had gezet. ¨ib2010 -L¨ dus, maar weet dit niet zeker. Zal nog even verder kijken.
<JanC> remun-j: Mac OS en Linux zijn samen goed voor minstens een miljoen belastingbetalers in Nederland, en dat is niet genoeg?
<JanC> in België gaat dit overigens gewoon met standaard web-technologie...
<remun-j> ib2009ux --font=monospace voor KDE lees ik ergens. Ik heb ./ib2010ux -L gebruikt en weer iemand anders ./ib2009ux -L -*-lucida-medium-r-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-*-* om een bepaalde font te gebruiken. Komt allemaal de leesbaarheid en snelheid ten goede.
<remun-j> In België zijn ze zo dom nog niet he ;-)
<JanC> als ik me goed herinner is jullie programma gebaseerd op een antieke versie van wxWidgets
<rman> join #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<JanC> nog uit de tijd dat het wxWindows heette (en voor Microsoft daarover klaagde)
<remun-j> Ja dat lees ik nu ook ergens, zal zeker zo zijn. Misschien moet een jonge programmeur opstaan?!
<remun-j> Of waarom het wiel opnieuw uitvinden. Gewoon naar onze zuiderburen (voor mij ook westerburen) kijken en een webapp maken.
<remun-j> Oh, al VIER uur. F..k, toch maar ff beentjes strekken voor het avondmaal :D
<remun-j> Is ook zo´n prachtig weer hiero
<remun-j> See you later. Geniet ook van de dag allemaal, groetjes.
<pheros> o
<pheros> hej allemaal :)
<pheros> ik heb een vraagje over de nieuwe versie van ubuntu :P
<pheros> wat is et verschil tussen 10.10 en 11.04, behalve dat het een beta versie is. zit daar echt veel verschil in?
<OerHeks> unity en nog wat dingetjes.
<pheros> ok dus vooral de updates enzo?
<OerHeks> nou unity desktop is nieuw
<pheros> wat is unity?
<OerHeks> probeer uit, en lees de reasenotes.
<OerHeks> *releasenotes
<pheros> ok ik ga et ff op mijn usb stick zetten
<pheros> kheb een ubuntu boot stick :p
<OerHeks> milieubewust
<pheros> lol
<OerHeks> ik boot al sinds 8.10 van usb
<pheros> euh met welk programma kon dat ook al weer in linux?
<pheros> sinds ik ubuntu ken werk ik met usb :p
<OerHeks> kan met je huidige usb tool uit je menu
<pheros> okej :)
<pheros> en waar zit dat?
<pheros> nog nooit gebruikt
<pheros> opstartschijf maken?
<pheros> die?
<OerHeks> raar, je gebruik al usb met ubuntu, maar kent de tool niet ?
<pheros> nee
<pheros> ik dej dat voorheel altijd via windows
<pheros> maar kheb geen Windows meer :p
<pheros> ben nu helemaal over op linux ubuntu
<pheros> ik ga eten tossow
<Joep> Ik hoop dat hier iemand is die mij kan helpen.
<Joep> Soms wil Ubuntu versie 10.10 niet opstarten, dan krijg ik de volgende melding.
<Joep> 'Up waiting for root device. Common problens'
<Joep> 'Boot args (cat/proc/dmdline)
<Joep> Wat kan dit zijn?
<Joep> Hoi,  Soms wil Ubuntu niet opstarten, en dan krijg ik de melding: 'Up waiting for Root device. Common problens Boot ags (cat/proc/dmdline)'.   Hoe kan ik het oplossen?   Joep
<Joep> Hoi,  Soms wil Ubuntu niet opstarten, in het begin zie ik dan alleen maar een 'cursor' knipperen en dan krijg ik de melding: 'Up waiting for Root device. Common problens Boot ags (cat/proc/dmdline)'.   Hoe kan ik het oplossen?   Joep
<pheros> im back :)
<JanC> geduld is een schone deugd...
<pheros> biw :)
<pheros> joep is weg :o
<pheros> joeperdepoep :P
<pheros> grmz ik  heb 10.10 gedownload ipv 11.04 :S
<pheros> kan iemand mij een linkje geven voor ubuntu 11.04
<bas2> hallo
<bas2> weet iemand hoe ik data terug kan halen?
<viezerd> terug ?
<bas2> ja
<MrChrisDruif> In de prullenbak gaan en ongedaan maken selecteren? :P
<bas2> was bezig in de terminal
<bas2> niks zit in de prullenbak
<viezerd> hoeveel tijd/zin heb je ervoor over om terug te halen ?
<bas2> tot ong 12 uur
<viezerd> ok
<viezerd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<viezerd> probeer voordat je je data terug hebt zo min mogelijk te schrijven op die hdd
<viezerd> liefst helemaal niks
<bas2> ok
<bas2> ik dacht dus dat sudo -r * /var/www/
<bas2> alles in /var/www verwijderde
<bas2> maar helaas
<pheros> kennen jullie webcamtools zoals webcamstudio, maar dan 1 waarbij de cam niet vast slaat?
<pheros> want bij webcamstudio slaat de cam steeds vast :/
<JanC> ik weet niet wat "webcamtools" doet?
<JanC> of "webcamstudio"
<pheros> ik gebruik nu "webcamstudio"
<pheros> dat laat je webcam zien...
<pheros> en daarnaast kan je nog wat extra's erin plaatsen zoals een afbeelding, irc... etc
<pheros> kent iemand zon programma?
<viezerd> wat zeggen de logs als ie vast slaat ?
<viezerd> of zeggen die niks :p
<pheros> die zeggen niets
<pheros> webcamstudio heeft geen logs
<pheros> zover ik weet
<JanC> ugh, Java
<viezerd> mss dat je wat info krijgt als je vanuit een terminal start
<JanC> pheros: misschien als je die in de terminal start?
<CasW> En als je hem in de terminal opstart (menu -> hulpmiddelen -> terminalvenster, dan 'webcamstudio' intypen)?
<pheros> ik denk dat het een bug in het programma is, want in de vorige versie hadden ze een bug waarbij rood en blauw omgekeerd werden :p
<viezerd> 3x ;)
<JanC> omgekeerde kleuren is vermoedelijk een driver-bug
<pheros> heb ik al geprobeerd :p
<CasW> En daar riep hij ook niets, dus
<pheros> nej zat alleen in et programma
<pheros> heel irritant :P
<pheros> in de oudere versie was er een mogelijkheid om rood en blauw om te keren softwarematig...
<pheros> en daar hadde ze et ingesteld dat et continu aan bleef :p
<yellabs> hi
<pheros> dus niemand weet zon programma?
<CasW> Nee, sorry
<MrChrisDruif> Wat?
<CasW> (het enige wat ik kan aanraden is inderdaad nog 's op zoek naar drivers)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat voor programmazoek je pheros?
<yellabs> wat is een goede domein hoster ( enige ervaring? )
<MrChrisDruif> pheros: lo?
<yellabs> pheros , wat voor een programma ?
<yellabs> tja
<pheros> een programma waarmee je webcam kan gebruiken, soort manycam achtig iets
<pheros> ik weet niet of jullie bekend zijn met webcamstudio?> maar in webcamstudio zitten zoveel bugs dat ik een ander alternatief zou wilen
<pheros> daarmee kan je een afbeelding bij je op je webcam zetten, een irc kannaal, eventueel extra effecten...
<Yelleke> ben net overgestapt van windows naar ubuntu
<Yelleke> alles loopt lekker, maar waar zijn al die setup bestanden.
<Yelleke> ik word gek van die terminale dinges
<pheros> Yelleke: klik op software en dan software centrum
<Yelleke> tar dit, configure dat, en maar make'n
<Yelleke> GTK+ staat er niet bij
<pheros> ik zal ff voor je kijken Yelleke
<CasW> GTK+ hoort toch gewoon bij Ubuntu te zijn gekomen?
<CasW> (anders moet je klikken op 'toon technische items' of zo)
<CasW> (onderin)
<Yelleke> ah
<pheros> gtk zit inderdaad standaard in ubuntu Yelleke :)
<pheros> maar weet echt niemand een webcam programma?
<CasW> Wat wil je precies ermee? En heb je al gezocht naar betere drivers?
<pheros> j
<pheros> ja
<yellabs> werkt ustream niet gewoon met flash?
<pheros> ik wil zon icoontje rechtsboven hebben waar mijn logo zit...
<Yelleke> cheesy of zoiets
<pheros> ja werkt met flash ja
<Yelleke> wel gekke namen in linux eh
<yellabs> je kunt dan toch je cam op ustream gewoon gebruiken zonder dat andere programma?
<pheros> maar ik wil dus zon logo rechtsboven hebben en eht liefst ook mijn ircfeed :P
<pheros> yellabs: et probleem is dat je in ustream standaard geen logo extra kan tovoegen
<JanC> pheros: heb je ook al een bug gemeld voor webcamstudio?
<pheros> jups
<pheros> al 3 versies gelede :p
<pheros> in windows is etzelfde probleem en et ligt niet aan mijn webcam, want zonder dat programma werkt et uitstekend
<Yelleke> GTK+ zit niet in SC
<pheros> :P
<pheros> metacity :p
<pheros> of avidemux :p
<pheros> was ff voor Yelleke
<JanC> Yelleke: Gtk is standaard geïnstalleerd, dus wat probeer je precies te bereiken?
<JanC> en als je met tar/configure/make gaat zitten knoeien zonder er iets van te kennen zal je systeem binnen de kortste keren stuk zijn...
<Yelleke> checking for GNU sed as first sed in PATH... yes
<Yelleke> checking if profile builds must be generated... no
<Yelleke> checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
<Yelleke> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... no
<Yelleke> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<Yelleke> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Yelleke> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<pheros> ???
<JanC> hij was een complete make log a/h plakken  :P
<fujisan> Hoe deinstalleer ik Ubuntu?
<pheros> ok
<pheros> deinstalleer?
<pheros> wrom zou je het willen deinstalleren?
<fujisan> ,omdat ik teleurgesteld ben
<pheros> aw :(
<fujisan> ik heb geen zin om er verder over te praten
<pheros> owkej :)
<pheros> je kan gwoon de hardeschijf formatere :p
<fujisan> ik weet niet goed hoe ik van grub af kom
<fujisan> vind ik lastig
<pheros> killdisk, een iso gebaseert op linux kan je gratis downloaden
<pheros> grub?
<fujisan> ja ubuntu en grub
<fujisan> de bootloader
<pheros> al "sudo apt-get remove grub" geprobeerd?
<fujisan> maar kan ik daarna nog windows booten dan?
<fujisan> grub regelt dat nu namelijk ook
<pheros> wat is presies wat je wil?
<pheros> gaatie weg :/
<CasW> Wordt 'ie weggestuurd
<JanC> pheros: negeer hem, hij is al de hele tijd a/h trollen
<pheros> okej
<pheros> ik heb een vraagje
<pheros> ik heb net ondekt dat 10.04 beta1 is....
<JanC> 11.04 bedoel je
<pheros> heeft iemand er al ervaringen mee en ergens tegenaan gelopen?
<pheros> ja
<pheros> sry
<JanC> ☺
<yellabs> fujisan ben je er nog ?
<pheros> ben nogal dislecties
<pheros> yellabs: hij/zij is er niet meer probeer maar te tabben ;)
<JanC> yellabs: fujisan was a/h trollen en is vriendelijk verzocht op te hoepelen  ;)
<yellabs> oh
<yellabs> okey,
<pheros> kunne we je helpe? :P
<CasW> Ik heb het geïnstalleerd op een oude pc, en  het 'belangrijkste' / meest ingrijpende werkt niet (Unity), maar de rest is redelijk stabiel
<yellabs> wat gaat het leven toch snel
<JanC> (dat was vooral in het andere kanaal overigens)
<yellabs> is argweb een goede hoster ? ( beetje offtopic ik weet het.. )
<JanC> pheros: je kan het altijd proberen vanaf een USB stick of zo
<JanC> yellabs: /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<yellabs> hehe
<pheros> JanC: dus die functie zit er nug wel in? :D
<pheros> koel :D
<JanC> daar mag het off-topic  ;)
<yellabs> ja dat kan ook
<pheros> yellabs: ken ik niet
<pheros> geen ervaring mee
<yellabs> heb je wel ervaring met andere hosters?
<pheros> ja
<pheros> werkt pm hier JanC ?
<yellabs> wat vindt jij een top hoster?
<pheros> yellabs: ik pm je ff
<yellabs> unity is inderdaad wat onstabiel, en moet zeker nog uit de kinderziektes komen
<yellabs> toch is het voor de eindgebruiker straks wel een voordeel , denk aan gnome en het kunnen verwijderen van de taakbalk.. dat kan een niewbee niet onder unity..
<pheros> waar is unity voor bedoeld eigenlijk en wat doet het, dat snap ik niet helemaal
<MrChrisDruif> pheros: Heb je wel een KDEnlive geprobeert voor dat screencasts gebeuren? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ohKkEK280w
<pheros> kdenlive?
<yellabs> kdenlive is voor het maken van video' s
<yellabs> daar zal je geen live uitzendingen mee kunnen maken..
<yellabs> vlc schijnt het wel te kunnen, maar mij is dat nooit gelukt..
<yellabs> bij ustream gebruikte ik meestal de default settings, geen poespas , en het werkte gewoon ..
<Dykam> Iemand een idee hoe ubuntu's vpn werkt? Moet met een windows netwerk verbinden, maar het lukt niet echt
<Dykam> VPN die in NetworkManager zit
<pheros> ff de website zoeken
<JanC> Dykam: eerst en vooral moet je het juiste type VPN weten...
<pheros> verdeurie gaat ze net weg :S
<Dykam> JanC, ik heb keuze uit?
<pheros> yellabs: ik zoek iets waarbij ik mijn logo kan toevoegen enzo maar webcamstudio loopt elke keer vast
<Dykam> diegene waarmee je kan verbinden door een "nieuw bedrijfsnetwerk" aan te maken in windows
<yellabs> ja ik snap het, maar heb geen idee hoe , helaas
<JanC> Windows kan volgens mij minstens 2 protocollen standaard gebruiken?
<Dykam> :/
<JanC> PPTP or IPSec
<JanC> ik gok dat het PPTP is
<Dykam> het vereist een internetadres en "naam van doel"
<Dykam> JanC, wat dan bij gateway in te vullen?
<JanC> hoe moet ik dat weten?  ☺
<Dykam> Naja, wat is het in deze context
<JanC> sorry, maar heb hier geen Windows om na te kijken
<Dykam> :/ same :P
<martijn1985> goedenavond, ik heb een probleem met het goed configureren van /etc/fstab in combinatie met NFS. De client computer kan de bestanden op de server niet benaderen, client en serversoftware zijn geïnstalleerd. Het heeft ook gewerkt, totdat ik de fstab op de server aanpaste met de 'Storage Device manager'. Is er iemand die me zou kunnen helpen?
<pheros> JanC: denk je dat ik met wine manycam van windows kan draien?
<pheros> en gebruiken :P
<JanC> pheros: geen idee, check the appdb op de site van Wine?
<pheros> thnx JanC :)
<pheros> ik ga et ff uitproberen
<pheros> is there a program like wine to run apple programs in linux?
<pheros> oja dit was nederlands :p
<viezerd> Terminal
<pheros> haha :p
<viezerd> :)
<pheros> JanC: weet jij of er een programma is net als wine waarmee je appleprogramma's kan runnen? :P
<JanC> pheros: alleen voor commandline-programma's
<pheros> dus geen rpm isntallaties?
<JanC> rpm?
<JanC> Apple gebruitk geen rpm toch?  :P
<pheros> jwel
<pheros> :p
<viezerd> ?
<pheros> moment
<pheros> zal et ff navragen
<viezerd> je kan wel .rpm maken vanuit macports
<JanC> je kan waarschijnlijk ook .deb/apt/dpkg gebruiken als je echt wil  ;)
<viezerd> en je kan yum en rpm utils enzo installeren op je mac
<viezerd> idd
<JanC> maar ik betwijfel of Apple dat stimuleert  :P
<viezerd> apt en dpkg zijn er ook in de macports
<pheros> JanC: et is dmg :P
<JanC> stel je voor dat hun klanten opeens merken dat er een manier bestaat om software te installeren en dan weer verwijderen zonder allerlei rotzooi na te laten...   ;)
<JanC> pheros: is een .dmg niet gewoon een zipfile dan?
<pheros> nop
<pheros> .dmg is zover ik weet een installatiefile?
<pheros> zal ff navragen aan de mac experts :p
<pheros> zit ook ff op een mac forum :P
<pheros> euh chat :p
<viezerd> dmg is disk image
<viezerd> vraag maar aan de mac experts :p
<JanC> blijkbaar een eigen formaat om disk images op te slaan idd.
<pheros> hmm volgens et macchat is et een installatie file :p
<JanC> maar je kan ze wel gewoon als een archief openen in Ubuntu  ;)
<JanC> pheros: het is geen installer, al kan er wel een installer in zitten natuurlijk
<pheros> oja daar zit wel wat in ja :P
<pheros> waarmee kan ik em openen dan?
<viezerd> mac installer package zijn .pkg
<viezerd> .dmg is gewoon disk image
<pheros> ok
<pheros> en pkg kan je runnen met???
<viezerd> met een mac ;)
<JanC> /System/Library/CoreServices/Installer.app of /usr/sbin/installer op je Mac  ;)
<pheros> et stinkt hier
<pheros> ik denk dat ik wat heb gevonden :)
<pheros> er is brand hier in de buurt :s
<pheros> hmmm
<pheros> ik heb nogsteeds niet zon programma gevonden
<pheros> JanC: ik ga proberen een windows programma te gebruiken
<pheros> lalala
<pheros> wow 10 nieuwe tweets
<pheros> en weer een nieuwe tweet :P
<pheros> hmm programma start niet op
<OerHeks> misschien heb je winetricks nodig > http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<OerHeks> java dot.net of andere flauwekul
<pheros> ik zit nu te kijken hoe de nieuwe versie van ubuntu eruit ziet :)
<pheros> wauw
<pheros> alleen et bureaublad al :o
<pheros> cool :D
<pheros> kan je die buttons ook verkleinen?
<pheros> ze zijn wel erg groot :p
<boezz> Welke is dat? 10.10 inmiddels?
<pheros> 11.04
<CasW> Ja, volgens mij moet er nog erg aan de configureerbaarheid van Unity geschroefd worden
<pheros> het ziet er erg mooi uit :)
<pheros> ik snap alleen niet wat dat unity is :P
<pheros> is dat die linker balk? :P
<CasW> De hele schil
 * MonkeyDust houdt niet van Unity
<pheros> okej :)
<CasW> Dus de titelbalk, en die linkerbalk, en die 'menuknop' (wat geen menu meer is, heel onhandig)
<CasW> En al die andere dingen.
 * CasW houdt ook niet van Unity
<CasW> Denkt 'ie
 * pheros weet het nog niet
 * pheros moet erg wennen aan unity :p
 * pheros heeft nog geen mening
<pheros> mag dat ook? :P
<pheros> ol
<pheros> lol
<CasW> Nee, dat mag niet.
<MonkeyDust> nautilus met avant window manager is even mooi
 * pheros denkt na :P
 * CasW gaat Unity helemaal kapóttweaken ;)
 * pheros mist de icoontjes wanneer iets schermgroot is
<pheros> wow 41 tweets :p
<pheros> waar vind ik het update centrum?
<CasW> menu -> systeem -> beheer -> updatebeheer
<pheros> CasW: i have 11.04
<pheros> there is no menu xD
<pheros> rofl
<CasW> Ohja... Dan kan je niet updaten.
<CasW> :p
<pheros> oja dit is nederlands :p
<pheros> ik heb et al gevonden
<pheros> ik moest op et ubuntu logo tje klikken....
<pheros> en toen update intypen
<pheros> en toen kon ik et vinden
<JanC> normaal komt die zelf wel vertellen als er updates zijn  ;)
<pheros> ik ben ff 298 updates aan et installeren
<pheros> JanC: bij mij doetie dat niet de eerste keer
<JanC> pheros hij controleert dat niet elke 5 minuten hé  ;)
<pheros> nej weet ik
<pheros> weet je et is best lastig engels en nederlands tegelijk te type xD
<pheros> haha
<pheros> kan ik hier nie ff engels type?:p
<pheros> i hate the screenlock thing
<pheros> en die icoontjes zijn wel erg groot
<pheros> ff kijke of je da aan kan passe
<pheros> language support :D
<pheros> omg ze hebben letterlijk 2 zinnetjes vertaaldn aar nederlands, rest is engels :p
<OerHeks> 2 zinnetjes ?
<pheros> ja :p
<pheros> de rest is engels :p
<pheros> haha :d
<OerHeks> misschien even na installatie language even uit en weer inloggen ?
<pheros> ja ben ff bezig met de updates :p
<pheros> en er waren ook taal updates
<pheros> language updates :p
<OerHeks> ongeduldje.
<pheros> lol weer 6 nieuwe euh 8 nieuwe tweets :p
<JanC> ik heb de pictogrammen in de launcher kleiner gemaakt  ;)
<hansw> zie het positief, je hoeft maar 2 zinnen te vertalen in het Engels :-)
<JanC> pheros: wat bedoel je met "screenlock" ?
<pheros> scherm vergrendeling
<JanC> zet je screensaver uit dan  ;)
<pheros> ik kan instellingen niet vinden xD
<pheros> eerst ff alle updates installere :p
<JanC> oh, en unity config kan je openen met <Alt+F2> about:config<enter>
<pheros> wat betekent drawer?
<pheros> o :p
<JanC> de rest van de installingen onderaan het menu dat onder de stop-knop zit
<pheros> goed dat ik dat weet :P
<JanC> instellingen
<pheros> JanC: weet jij wat drawer betekent, das toch la?
<JanC> ja, waar lees je dat?
<pheros> in een chatroom JanC :p
<pheros> een engelse chat :p
<pheros> iemand heeft een bij in een "drawer" gelokt :p
<hansw> lokdoosje bedoelen ze denk ik
<hansw> of in een la
<pheros> okej :)
<pheros> een la dus :p
<pheros> hmz nogsteeds bezig met de updates
<pheros> et lijkt wel windows :P lol
<pheros> haha
<pheros> weet je wat wel is met ubuntu? et is een stuk sneller dan alle andre besturingssystemen, zoals windows en mac
<hansw> fter today's update, the horror again! I thinks this is how Unity would look like if we were back to the 80's.
<hansw> hmmm, succes met je updates :-)
<pheros> thnx :P
<pheros> lol
<OerHeks> gelukkig komt er een beta2, en geen RC
<pheros> ojeej: hot air :p
<pheros> ik kreeg een tweet "hot air" xD
<hansw> wilde net vragen of het ook stinkt
<pheros> nu is het nederlands :)
<pheros> lelijke iconen :S
<pheros> lol er is zelfs een wardering bij ieder programma :p
<OerHeks> jups, dat is ook nieuw
<OerHeks> al kon je voorheen aan het aantal sterren al zien welke populair zijn.
<pheros> wow twitter is druk vandaag :P
<pheros> lol nu kan ik webcamstudio nieteens meer gebruiken :p
<OerHeks> http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcamstudio/files/
<pheros> ya i know
<pheros> oja nederlands :P
<pheros> haha
<pheros> maar hij zegt bij 11.04 dat er wat mis mee is
<pheros> raar heh?
<pheros> wat betekent alpha ook al weer?
<CasW> Nog instabieler dan beta
<OerHeks> oud.
<pheros> ok
<pheros> dus de voorloper van beta
<CasW> Ja
<pheros> ok
<JanC> een beta wordt verondersteld van al bruikbaar te zijn
<CasW> En een alpha niet, daarvan verwacht je eigenlijk dat 'ie crasht
<pheros> i submitted an error :P
<pheros> oeps
<pheros> ik heb de foutmelding gemeld bij hun
<pheros> briljant :p
<pheros> een email client dat gnuff heet :p
<JanC> pheros: als ik me goed herinner is de ondersteuning voor de V4L v1 API recent uit de kernel gehaald, dat zou het probleem kunnen zijn
<pheros> oja das waar ook
<JanC> meer bepaald als je programma die API rechtstreeks gebruikt ipv (zoals aangeraden) via de library
<pheros> had ik vergete :P
<pheros> hoe heet dat programma ook al weer waarmee je met je webcam een foto kan maken?
<JanC> Cheese?
<pheros> dank je :)
<pheros> ff zoeke
<JanC> er zijn er nog andere natuurlijk  ☺
<JanC> maar cheese is standaard geïnstalleerd
<pheros> ja maar was er ff de naam van kwijt
<pheros> in welke groep staan die webcam software?
<pheros> onder grafisch?
<pheros> ik haat konijne :S
<pheros> mijn webcam doet et :D
<Rimo> hallo
<Rimo> al mensen die 11.04 draaien? ;-)
<erkan^> ik nog niet (-:
<Rimo> heb het even geprobeerd van de week,maar werd er niet echt vrolijk van
<pheros> ja ik
<CasW> Ja, ik heb het geïnstalleerd op een testsysteem, maar daar werkt Unity niet op
<pheros> ik draai et :S maar er is al 1 programma wat ik nie kan draaie :p
<pheros> wat ik wel nodig heb mssn :p
<hansw> msn werkt niet, jabber met msn ondersteuning wel
<pheros> maar ik ga probere et op mijn hoofd pc te zetten dat programma daar heb ik nog 10.10 op
<Rimo> ik had zelf het idee dat het nog niet echt soepel loopt
<hansw> pidgin, empathy
<hansw> amsn
<hansw> ....
<CasW> emesene
<pheros> et is nog beta heh :p
<CasW> Die vond ik wel fijn toen ik nog geen IRC gebruikte
<pheros> straks ga ik amsn uit proberen op 11.04
<Rimo> tot wanneer blijft 10.10 eigenlijk ondersteund worden?
<hansw> eigenlijk alles wat jabber kan, mits je een gateway naar msn kunt opbouwen bij je jabber provider
<CasW> Ik geloof tot 11.10
<CasW> (geen LTS dus maar 1 jaar support)
<Rimo> ai ai
<Rimo> ben ik niet blij mee
<Rimo> vind 10.10 met mijn Macbuntu erg fijn namelijk
<CasW> Ik zit er inderdaad ook serieus over te stappen op misschien Debian of zo
<CasW> Geen zin in Unity
<CasW> Maar, ik kan ook gewoon de Gnome schil gebruiken (en vanaf 11.10 zelf moeten installeren...)
<hansw> CasW, eerst een live cd proberen, shell 3.0 heeft ook issues
<Rimo> ik kreeg met Unity het gevoel dat ik achter mijn Android telefoon zat haha
<CasW> Ohja, Gnome 3, kan je niet Gnome 2 blijven gebruiken?
<hansw> CasW, geen idee, ik kijk deze zomer wel eens verder
<Rimo> dus als ik het goed begrijp wordt 10.10 ondersteund tot oktober dit jaar?
<CasW> Ja, ik dacht het wel ja, niet-LTS 1 jaar en LTS 2 jaar
<Rimo> en dan moet ik haast wel over op 11.04?
<CasW> (Hmm, en dan te bedenken dat XP SP3 ondersteuning er nog steeds is...)
<erkan^> Rimo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_10.10_.28Maverick_Meerkat.29
<Rimo> en de final van 11.04 komt toch over 2 weken?
<hansw> laat ze eerst unity maar stabiel maken :-)
<hansw> Rimo, 3 weken
<erkan^> tot april 2012
<pheros> huh?
<Rimo> dank je erkan
<Rimo> ja inderdaad hansw,het is verre van stabiel merkte ik al
<pheros> ok
<Rimo> Windows Vista liep nog beter ;-0
<pheros> dus de stable versie komt al over 3 weken? ik vind et helemaal niks :P
<pheros> en dat zeg ik nu al :S
<pheros> bij vista moest ik er nog een nachtje over nadenke :p
<pheros> maar wordt dit dan de voortane uiterlijk en werkzaamheid van ubuntu?
<Rimo> maar erkan,bedoel jij nou dat 10.10 wordt ondersteund tot april 2012?
<OerHeks> GNOME 3.0 is a major version of GNOME which was released on 6th April 2011. It was the first major release in nine years.
<MonkeyDust> mijn kameraad zijn dinges 7 is ook naar de kl, hij wil nu zowel dinges 7 als ubuntu, maar ik wil dinges er liever niet opzetten
<CasW> Ik kan ook overstappen op KDE als Gnome 2 niet meer verkrijgbaar is..
<pheros> hoe gingen die oude debian pakketten gingen die via dbus?
<OerHeks> alleen voor natty > https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<Rimo> ik moet mezelf denk ik wat meer gaan inlezen over Gnome,Unity etc ,snap er echt niets meer van
 * OerHeks weet ook niet meer wat hij moet kiezen voor multi-touch/multi-gesture
<pheros> JanC: ik ga dat packet ff probere te installere via een andere install program
<Rimo> ik zie dat je beter naar 10.04 lts kunt gaan,deze wordt ondersteund tot april 2013
<pheros> JanC: et lukt :D
<Rimo> maar waarom komt er dan een 10.10 versie die maar tot april 2012 wordt ondersteund,dat begrijp ik even niet
<OerHeks> 1,5 jaar is mooi toch ?
<pheros> ff herstarten :P
<hansw> windows?
<pheros> 1.5 mooi? dat is nog korter dan windows :s
<Rimo> hoe bedoel je 1,5 jaar ?
<pheros> Rimo: als et tot april 2012 ondersteund wordt dan is dat 1.5 jaar :p
<JanC> Rimo: de LTS-versies zijn voor wie lange tijd met dezelfde versie wil werken, de versies tussenin voor wie de laatste nieuwe dingen wil hebben
<Rimo> ik zie het al,van release to geen ondersteuning meer
 * pheros loves tab :D
<pheros> omg
<pheros> haha
<pheros> ik zit vast in een bootscherm
<pheros> onee toch nie
<JanC> en als je de laatste nieuwe dingen wil is 1,5 jaar héél lang  ;-)
<Rimo> ik kan dan in ieder geval nog een jaar genieten van 10.10
<Rimo> en dan zien we wel weer verder
<Rimo> kan nog zoveel gebeuren in een jaar
<pheros> ja idd :p
<pheros> ik ga ze tijdelijk samen geburiken :p
<Rimo> voorlopig hoef ik die 11.04 nog niet
<pheros> Rimo: 11.04 vind ik er wel mooi uit zien hoor :)
<pheros> vooral de achtergrond
<pheros> het achtergrond...
<Cugel> Ik gebruik redelijk wat backports, dan krijg je toch nieuwe dingen (met Lucid).
<pheros> is et nou het of de achtergrond
<Rimo> of de "motor" is 11.04 ,maar het uiterlijk 10.10 dan kan ik er nog eens over nadenken
<hansw> "maybe I'm amazed"
<pheros> amazed?
<pheros> hmz
<pheros> ik denk dat ik 11.04 uit et raam gooi
<pheros> et booten duurt ook veel te lang :s
<hansw> dus alle dingen die er niet zo toe doen ergeren je? :-) open eens windows met een outlook vol met 6 jaar mail
<OerHeks> open mediaplayer met 40.000 liedjes :P
<hansw> kan ook :-)
<hansw> vooral onder kde kan je pc er dan helemaal van over zijn nek gaan
<pheros> hansw: :)
<JanC> 40000 maar?
 * pheros heeft er 1000000 :p
<Rimo> heb nog niet eens 1 liedje op mijn pc staan ;-0
<hansw> heb er maar 4000 ofzo
<hansw> en daar kon kde al niet tegen
<pheros> lol hansw
 * pheros sluit ff terminal af
<pheros> als amsn niet werkt herinstalleer ik mijn laptop direct, en anders doe ik dat morgen :p
<pheros> :|
<JanC> amsn ???
<hansw> prioriteiten stellen :-)
<pheros> ja
 * JanC snapt het niet
<pheros> omg :|
<hansw> JanC, je wil het niet snappen
<pheros> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha xD
<hansw> trusten allemaal
<OerHeks> :-)
 * pheros heeft ubuntu 2 keer laten crashen in nog geen minuut :P
<pheros> slaap lkr hansw
<pheros> xD
<Rimo> truste Hans
<pheros> ok
<pheros> mijn besluit staat
<JanC> mensen die ik ken draaien Pidgin op Windows voro MSN omdat ze dan van al die rotzooi af zijn, gaan er mensen op Ubuntu amsn gebruiken omdat Empathy/Pidgin die rotzooi niet genoeg emuleren?
<pheros> ik ga ubuntu 11.04 eraf gooien
<Rimo> toen ik op Win7 zat had ik ook Pidgin
<pheros> zo :)
<pheros> ik had ook win7 maar wat is pidgin :?
<pheros> Rimo: wat is pidgin
<Cugel> Een messenger client.
<Rimo> net als msn,maar dan beter,vind ik dan
<pheros> ok
<pheros> ik had amsn :p
<pheros> amsn vind ik prettiger
<Rimo> overzichtelijker en je kunt meer accounts aanmaken dan alleen maar msn
<Cugel> Ik gebruik Kopete, net zo maar dan voor KDE.
<Rimo> Kopete?nooit van gehoord
<pheros> ik wel :p
<Rimo> maar goed,als ik er niet van gehoord heb zegt dat niet zoveel hoor
<Cugel> Je bent hier om dat soort dingen te horen.
<pheros> amsn is standaard in ubuntu software centrum
<Rimo> maar ik ga mijn mandje zo eens in
<Rimo> ik denk dat mijn vrouw het bed al warm heeft gemaakt,dus kan ik zo aanschuiven in een warm bed ;-)
<Cugel> Okee, nog veel plezier.
<pheros> haha :P
<pheros> ubuntu 10.10 herkent 100 mb meer dan 11.04 :p
<Rimo> haha Cugel,dat zal wel meevallen hoor
<Rimo> ik ben er vantussen mensen,tot laters
<pheros> weet je wat ik mij afvraag?
<pheros> is er ook een ubuntuversie voor belastingaangifte?
<Cugel> Zeker.
<Cugel> De linuxversie -- en dan de 'tar.gz'-versie.
<boezz> Werkt wel goed die versie. Alleen de knoppen worden grafisch niet lekker weergegeven. Dus goed kijken of je iets met JA of NEE hebt geantwoord :)
<Cugel> Zeker, boezz.Volgend jaar wordt het beter.
<boezz> maar je bent wel een beetje laat (of erg vroeg al)
<boezz> alles wordt altijd volgend jaar beter. Dat beloof ik me zelf altijd
<boezz> *cough*
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-07
<pheros> ik vindt 11.04 helemaal niks
<pheros> bij begin had ik al 2 keer gecrashed :s
<pheros> ben meteen weer terug gegaan naar 10.10 :p
<boezz> Ik heb al een tijdje 10.04. Is er een groot verschil tussen 10.04 en 10.10?
<pheros> 10.10 is kompleter en werkt iets sneller
<pheros> de 04 versie is een beta van de .10 :P
<pheros> ik heb begrepen dat in .10 betere driver ondersteuning zit
<boezz> ah :)
<pheros> maar jij hebt dus nog maar .04? :P
<boezz> Bluetooth mag wel iets beter op deze bak. Inet nu weer met een kabel. wireless is ruck
<boezz> vooral met WoW :p
<pheros> ik heb geen bluetooth zover ik weet in mijn laptop
<pheros> je moet wow niet spele met draadloos internet, zeker neit met wifi
<boezz> nee idd.
<pheros> :p
<boezz> heel veel lag. niet echt tof in een raid :)
<pheros> lol er zit iemand via teamviewer naar mij te kijke :p
<pheros> mee te kijke bedoel ik
<pheros> haha :P
<boezz> wat is dat? wow addon?
<pheros> en hij begrijp r niks van want hij is engels :p
<pheros> team viewer is een remote desktop programma
<pheros> ken je vnc?
<boezz> nee
<pheros> euhm
<pheros> ken je... remote desktop van windows?
<boezz> Ik ben nog uit de tijd van sub7 :p
<boezz> ja dat ken ik wel
<pheros> vnc had je al in de 98 tijdperk hoor :P
<pheros> teamviewer is net zo iets als remote desktop alleen zit er ook een chatfunctie in en ben je niet afhankelijk van een ip adres
<pheros> dus kan je van buiten af binnen in een netwerk komen
<pheros> er zit tegenwoordig standaard een wachtwoord op dus niemand kan er zomaar bij zitten
<pheros> bij komen
<boezz> hmm wist ik niet
<pheros> bij deze :p
<boezz> haha thx
<pheros> maar hij is er al weer uit hij moet morgen naar school
<pheros> hij woont in de u k :P
<pheros> verenigd koninkrijk :P
<boezz> welke irc client gebruik je Pheros?
<virus> hoi kent iemand van jullie een goede virusschander voor ubntu
<virus> ubuntu 10.010
<inSanity_> virusschander?
<inSanity_> wat is dat?
<inSanity_> je bedoelt virus scanner cker ? :)
<virus> jah
<inSanity_> clamav
<inSanity_> is wel goed
<virus> ik zoek er een voorl linux
<virus> want ik wil geen virusen op mijn nieuwe ubuntu (;
<inSanity_> heb je al in het ubuntu software centrum gekeken?
<virus> ik werk al een week met ubuntu en het bevalt me goed
<virus> ik vertrouwde dat niet
<virus> $heb niets geinstaleerd omdat ik bang ben voor hackers die mijn ubuntu hacken
<inSanity_> haha.. nou nou.. dat kun je gerust vertrouwen hoor
<virus> oke
<inSanity_> tis heel simpel
<inSanity_> installeer een firewall
<virus> dat heb ik al gedaan
<inSanity_> open geen vreemde links
<virus> alee ne vriend van mij
<inSanity_> of vreemde emails
<inSanity_> en houd je systeem up-to-date
<virus> die zij dat er bijna geen viruse voor waren maar dat geloof ik niet
<inSanity_> tis toch waar
<inSanity_> tuurlijk zijn ze er wel
<inSanity_> maar niet in zo'n grote hoeveelheden als ze voor Windows zijn
<inSanity_> en mocht je wat op je linux systeem vinden
<virus> bedankt he ik denk dat ik ,na men 40 dagen ubuntu nog ga gebruike men systeem is zo snel bu
<virus> me windows duurde kwartier om op te starte
<inSanity_> dan is het wsl een windows virus :)
<inSanity_> welcome to linux :)
<virus> neih win vista is altijd al traag
<virus> (:
<inSanity_> ik draai al jaren op linux, wil niets anders
<virus> mijnne vriend ook ni ';µ
<virus> (;
<inSanity_> denk dat dat voor de meesten hier geldt ;)
<inSanity_> suc6 ermee
<virus> van hem moest ik 40 dage proberen
<virus> je zal me hier nog wel zien
<inSanity_> is prima!
<inSanity_> succes er mee!
<Tjibba> Ik heb mijn synaptic pakketbeheer kapot gemaakt..
<Tjibba> 'E:Type 'n' op regel 2 in bronlijst /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-lucid.list is onbekend, E:De lijst van bronnen kon niet gelezen worden.'
<Tjibba> die error krijg ik, en daarna sluit synaptic af
<CasW> Haal hem weer uit sources.list (als voorlopige oplossing)
<Tjibba> ahja
<Tjibba> daar staat hij niet tussen
<Tjibba> ah ze staan in  de map sources.list.d
<Tjibba> maar hoe verwijder ik ze?
<CasW> Comment hem uit (zet er ik dacht een # voor)
<Tjibba> ik kan er niets aan aanpassen omdat ik niet de eigenaar ben
<CasW> Doe dan in de terminal gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<CasW> (dan voer je het uit als superuser)
<Tjibba> (gksudo:2119): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<CasW> Dan gewoon sudo
<CasW> Lukt het?
<Tjibba> zelfde error
<CasW> Oké, probeer dan eens gewoon sudo gedit
<CasW> Je gebruikt toch gewoon Ubuntu?
<Tjibba> ja
<Tjibba> nog steeds dezelfde error
<CasW> En je hebt nog steeds gedit?
<Tjibba> cannot open display
<CasW> (probeer alleen gedit in de terminal)
<Tjibba> weer die error
<Tjibba> hmm
<Tjibba> ah er draaide nog iets
<CasW> iets == gedit?
<Tjibba> nee was met iets bezig
<CasW> Nouja, je kan het proberen, maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat dat het probleem was
<CasW> (Of was dat iets ook bezig met su en zo?)
<Tjibba> nu werkt het wel
<Tjibba> ff nieuw terminal venster
<CasW> Dus dan weer gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<CasW> *gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Tjibba> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-desktop-gnome3-builds-lucid.list
<Tjibba> en dan leeghalen?
<CasW> Even wachten, even kijken
<CasW> Nee, sluit die gedit weer
<CasW> En dan gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CasW> (zónder die .d)
<Tjibba> en dan?
<CasW> Daar staat ergens iets als deb http://[iets met gnome]
<Tjibba> nee
<CasW> Zet daar een # voor
<CasW> Wat staat daar dan? (pastebin)
<Tjibba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590662/
<CasW> Oké, en wat zei Synaptic ook alweer?
<CasW> Laat maar, paste even de inhoud van /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-desktop-gnom3-builds-lucid.list
<CasW> *gnome3
<CasW> Dat ene bestand wat problemen opleverde
<CasW> Tjibs, ben je er nog?
<CasW> Tjibba?
<Tjibba> ah sorry werd even afgeleid
<CasW> Oké :p
<Tjibba> dat bestand heb ik leeggemaakt... :(
<CasW> Da's niet handig...
<Tjibba> hmm
<Tjibba> stond ook maar 1 regel in
<Tjibba> de ppa
<CasW> Die regel moest erin staan
<Tjibba> ik kan de backup toch terug plaatsen?
<CasW> Maar waarschijnlijk was het bestand 2 regels lang, en dan ziet hij hem als deb http://[naam]\n, et voila, daar hebben we onze probleem-n
<CasW> Heb je hem toegevoegd als PPA?
<Tjibba> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds/ubuntu lucid main
<Tjibba> dat stond erin
<Tjibba> ja
<CasW> Die moet je er weer terug inzetten, en er dus op letten dat er geen tweede regel komt
<Tjibba> via synaptic > softwarebronnen
<Tjibba> hij kan die lijst gewoon niet lezen
<CasW> Hij kan hem wel lezen, anders zou hij een andere foutmelding geven (hij zegt nu specifiek dat er problemen zijn bij het karakter 'n')
<Tjibba> 'E:Type 'n' op regel 2 in bronlijst /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-lucid.list is onbekend, E:De lijst van bronnen kon niet gelezen worden.'
<Tjibba> er is helemaal geen regel 2
<Tjibba> ik zal zo eens rebooten
<Tjibba> moet eerst nog even wat afmaken
<CasW> Ís er geen regel 2, of is regel 2 leeg?
<Tjibba>  geen regel 2
<CasW> Oké, dan zou je gewoon nog kunnen proberen hem weg te halen en de PPA opnieuw toe te voegen
<CasW> (misschien in de terminal, dan heb je wat meer output -> zie je eventuele errors misschien nu wél)
<CasW> Succes ermee, ik ga
<Vancha> zie je
<Vancha> de laatste keer had ik ook mijn synaptic kapot :S
<Vancha> ben zelf niet echt ver gekomen en heb uiteindelijk maar mijn ubuntu ge-herinstalleerd
<Vancha> zou je het een keer willen zeggen als je een oplossing hebt?
<Henk__> hello all
<Henk__> I have a little problem with ubuntu, can someone help me out pls?
<Vancha> what is the problem Henk?
<Henk__> dutch or english?
<Vancha> im dutch, but i dont know if i can help :o
<erkan^> !en
<Henk__> ok, 4 weeks ago I installed ubuntu and i like it a lot, this week I put a new screen (hdmi) and now ubuntu doesnt start up anymore.
<RawChid> Hoi, dit is een NEderlandstalig kanaal
<Henk__> ok
<Henk__> vier weken geleden heb ik Ubuntu geinstalleerd aanst een windows artititie, alles liep perfect. Nu heb ik, een nieuw beeldscherm geinstalleerd (hdmi) en start ubuntu niet meer op.?
<Vancha> hij start helemaal niet op zeg je, dus ook geen geluid?
<erkan^> ik herinner dat ik had ook een probleem, Henk__
<Henk__> nee helemaal niets, ook de recovery in safe mode loopt vast
<erkan^> ik weet het niet meer wat had ik precies ene probleem met de hdmi
<Vancha> met een beeldscherm geinstalleerd bedoel je echt drivers? of alleen een beeldscherm aangesloten
<Vancha> ik had zelf ook probemen met hdmi, maar dat was beeldscherm specifiek
<Henk__> ik had een beeldscherm dat liep perfect met ATI cataclyst standaard VGA aansluiting. Nu nieuw beeldscherm op de hdmi poort maar functioneerd niet
<erkan^> misschien kan je andere poort aansluiten?
<Vancha> ja dat zou ik ook eens proberen :S
<Henk__> nee, kan dit beeldscerm niet op vga aansluiten(analoog)
<erkan^> vga poort
<Henk__> ja
<erkan^> das erg balen, hoe heet de nieuwe beeldscherm?
<Henk__> HP x22led
<Henk__> ondersteund ubuntu hdmi?
<erkan^> is de monitor (hp x22led) net het nieuwst?
<Vancha> jawel henk
<erkan^> Jawel, Henk__
<Henk__> nee hoor, is al wat ouder
<erkan^> Henk__, : http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en/sm/WF05a/382087-382087-64283-3923064-3923064-4190105.html  ?
<Vancha> mag ik zo brutaal zijn en vragen wat voor grafische kaart je hebt :)
<Henk__> ati hdradeon 3400 serie
<Vancha> dankje ^^
<Henk__> dat is de momitor ja
<erkan^> Henk__, : Input signal
<erkan^> 	1 VGA; 1 DVI-D
<Henk__> de vga is in gebruik, kan ik niet voor deze mionitor gebruiken,
<Vancha> je hebt geen dvi-hdmi verloopstukje toevallig?
<Henk__> nee
<Vancha> weet je mischien of zoiets aan de drivers kan liggen erkan^ ?
<Henk__> maar dat zijn lapmiddelen, hij moet het gewoon doen denk ik, Onder win is er geen enkel probleem. Misschien ubuntu 10,10 er over heen halen?
<Henk__> Ubuntu heeft zelf de cataclyst gedownload en geinstalleerd, dat ging allemaal prima.
<Henk__> ik zie dat ubuntu 11.04 inmiddels voor beta check ter beschikking staat voor downloaden
<erkan^> het staat geen hdmi bij de handleiding: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02096842.pdf
<Henk__> met mijn excuses, ik bedoel dvi aansluiting, grote stekker
<Henk__> bedankt voor het meedenken voorzover , ik zal eens proberen de installatie cd te gebruiken, kijken wat er dan gebeurd
<henk__> zijn we weer
<Vancha> daar was hij weer :)
<Vancha> ah ^^
<erkan^> (-:
<henk__> alles losgekoppelt en alleen de hp aangesloten op analoog en dan loopt het, sluit ik hem aan op dvi gaat het fout
<henk__> zal 11.04 beta er opzetten misschien dat het daarmee is opgelost.
<erkan^> misschien kan je met de live van 11.04 gebruiken, henk__  ?
<henk__> wat bedoel je erkan?
<erkan^> het hoeft niet te installeren, want meeste ubuntu'ers zeiden dat 11.04 loopt nog steeds niet lekker
<Vancha> het is ook nog beta natuurlijk
<Vancha> kan altijd de moeite waard zijn
<henk__> oohh ok, logisch.
<henk__> maar hangt ook van de machine af natuurlijk
<Vancha> ja dat ook henk ^^, maar ubuntu 11.04 is gewoon nog niet 'af' :)
<Vancha> heb je wel andere beeldschermen op die dvi aansluiting gehad?
<henk__> begrijp ik, maar om een digitaal beeldscherm analoog aan te sluiten gaat mij ook wat te ver.
<henk__> Ja hoor,
<henk__> en zoals gezegd loopt het onder dat andere besturingssys allemaal goed dus ik denk dat het in linux nog niet helemaal doorontwikkeld is, even wachtemn nog
<erkan^> ik bedoel dat je hoeft alleen een cd-live van 11.04 béta uitproberen zonder installeren, henk__
<henk__> ok, ja dat is een goed ide
<henk__> ga ik gelijk doen, laat het wel even weten of dat het probleem oplost, ben nu wel erg nieuwschierig wat het precies is
<erkan^> als het lukt nog steeds niet, misschien kan je met opensuse gaan proberen, henk__ ?
<Vancha> ik ook henk :)
<henk__> ga ermee aan de slag, bb
<Vancha> zie je
<erkan^> succes
<Tjibba> JanC, hoe kan ik een PPA via de terminal verwijderen?
<Tjibba> 'E:Type 'n' op regel 2 in bronlijst /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-lucid.list is onbekend, E:De lijst van bronnen kon niet gelezen worden.'
<Tjibba> kan niet meer in mij synaptic komen :(
<CasW> add-apt-repository -r [apt-naam]
<Tjibba> wat is de apt-naam in mijn geval?
<CasW> Wat was de ppa-lijn?
<Tjibba> waar kan ik die vinden?
<Tjibba> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-lucid.list
<CasW> Toen je hem toegevoegd had, moest je ppa:xxx toevoegen
<CasW> (waar xxx een variabele is :p)
<CasW> Dat ppa:xxx moet je hier ook weer gebruiken
<Tjibba> hmm even terug zoeken
<JanC> je kan gewoon dat bestand verwijderen ook
<JanC> (er van uit gaande dat er geen andere PPA's in staan)
<Tjibba>  ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<Tjibba> maar ik ben niet de eigenaar JanC
<CasW> Dan zou ik toch liever het gewone commando gebruiken
<Tjibba> weet niet hoe ik het doe met de terminal
<CasW> Om eigenaar ervan te worden moet je chown gebruiken
<JanC> Tjibba: tja, zonder sudo gaat het sowieso niet lukken...
<Tjibba> maar wat moet ik nu doen dan?
<CasW> Dus dan moet je in het terminal
<CasW> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<CasW> uitvoeren
<JanC> en met sudo is eigenaar niet belangrijk
<JanC> CasW: dat gaat PPA toevoegen, niet verwijderen?
<CasW> Oh, ja, ik bedoelde natuurlijk add-apt-repository -r
<CasW> Sorry
<JanC> en die -r werkt ook echt?
<CasW> Ja, als het goed is wel (add-apt-repository --help)
<JanC> die staat namelijk niet in de manpage  :P
<Tjibba> -r werkt niet
<JanC> in -h wel blijkbaar
<Tjibba> add-apt-repository: error: no such option: -r
<JanC> Tjibba: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-lucid.list
<MrChrisDruif> Wat?
<JanC> Tjibba: als ik het goed begrijp staat er overigens gewoon een typo in dat bestand
<MrChrisDruif> "sudo apt-add-repository -r ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds" werkt ook niet?
<Tjibba> thnx JanC
<Tjibba> dat werkte
<CasW> Kan je nu synaptic weer opstarten?
<Tjibba> ja
<JanC> waarom wilde je dat eigenlijk niet via de GUI doen?  ;)
<CasW> Mooi
<JanC> ah
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe :)
<Tjibba> Probeerde Gnome3 te installeren, maar die werkt niet met ubuntu 10.04
<MrChrisDruif> Tjibba: -h werkte wel en -r niet? :-/
<Tjibba> -h geeft Help
<CasW> En daar staat -r toch tussen?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, en -r haalt het weg toch?
<Tjibba> -r is geen optie
<CasW> Hmm, bij mij wel
<Tjibba> add-apt-repository: error: no such option: -r
<CasW> Heb jij dan alleen bij options -h staan?
<Tjibba> ja
<Tjibba> en --help
<MrChrisDruif> Tjibba: Draai apt en add eens om?
<MrChrisDruif> dus apt-add-repository -h
<Tjibba> maakt nu niets meer uit. heb bestand is al verwijderd
<CasW> In 11.04 komt nog Gnome 2, toch?
<RawChid> Unity toch?
<Terminator> je bedoelt of er wat naast Unity zit?
<Terminator> antwoord is ja
<Terminator> je kan daar nog gewoon voor kiezen ;)
<CasW> En dat is dan toch Gnome 2, en niet Gnome 3?
<Terminator> keine ahnung
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, genome 2 afaik
<OerHeks> goeie vraag. gnome3 is gister uit gekomen.
<CasW> Oké, bedankt MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Werd de hele tijd gezegd iig :P
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me niet dat ze het (zo laat nog) een complete nieuwe distro zouden toevoegen ;)
 * Muad_Dibber_ heeft tegenwoordig regelmatig dat als ik een pdf open in firefox, het scherm wit blijft en acroread helemaal niet lijkt te laden (ook niet naar 45 minuten wachten)
<CasW> acroread?
<Muad_Dibber_> adobe acrobat reader
<CasW> Ik dacht dat die niet 'native' onder Linux draait?
<CasW> Blijkbaar toch wel. Hoe dan ook zou ik liever de standaard meegeleverde documentviewer gebruiken
<JanC> versie 9 wel toch?
<JanC> en ik gebruik ook liever Evince
<RawChid> Muad_Dibber_, probeer de PDF eens te openen met evince...
<RawChid> Oh, sorry, lees nu pas dat JanC me voor was
<JanC> als ik me niet vergis is de native acroread voor linux ook enkel 32-bits?
<JanC> Adobe en 64-bits zijn duidelijk iets wat niet goed samengaat   :P
<JanC> jelmer: ga jij naar UDS?
<jelmer> JanC: yep
<jelmer> JanC: ga jij ook naar Budapest?
<JanC> nee, maar iemand uit Nederland van het accessibility team vroeg of er nog andere Nederlandssprekenden zullen zijn
<JanC> hi hajour  ☺
<JanC> jelmer: hajour vroeg dat dus  ☺
 * jelmer zwaait
<hajour> hai
<hajour> moet eigenlijk me dochter helpen :P
<hajour> dus heb niet heel veel tijd nu
<hajour> ben je er ook nog over een paar uurtjes?
<hajour> jelmer, ^
<jelmer> hajour: ik denk het wel ja, ik ben eigenlijk altijd wel op IRC
<hajour> ok zal rond half negen wel weer hier zijn denk ik
<hajour> is dat goed?
<jelmer> het zou kunnen dat ik dan even van IRC weg ben, maar waarschijnlijk niet langer dan een half uur
<hajour> ok dan spreek ik je vanavond oke ? :)
<jelmer> prima :)
<hajour> tot later
<JanC> hajour heeft (ook) de gewoonte (veel?) te laat op te blijven   :P
<OerHeks> sneller internet nemen, dan kan je eerder naar bed.
<OerHeks> ik heb me upc pakket binnen, gezeur op de doos over muziek en films downloaden ..
<jelmer> JanC: dat komt wel goed dan :)
<JanC> OerHeks: reklame voor muziek en films downloaden zoals in .be ?
<MonkeyDust> is er een commando in terminal om een oude kernel te verwijderen?
<CasW> Waarom wil je dat?
<MonkeyDust> omdat ik het wil weten
<MonkeyDust> met ubuntu tweak doe ik dat normaal
<CasW> Oké
<MonkeyDust> oeps, had ik zelf wel kunnen bedenken: apt-get remove kernel-image-2.4.27-2-386 ;)
<CasW> Ja, oké
<vancha> weet iemand mischien of ik mijn computer op kan starten vanaf een usb drive om vervolgens een low level format op mijn hd uit te voeren?
<CasW> Ja, volgens mij wel
<MrChrisDruif> Een wat? Low-level format :-/
<vancha> gutmann?
<vancha> goed leeg zeg maar :)
<vancha> ECHT leeg :P
<CasW> Ja, dat kan
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, dat kan
<vancha> CasW,  weet je daar ook een tooltje voor die je niet vanaf een cd op hoeft te starten (
<vancha> ik had dban
<vancha> maar dan moet je het installeren op cd of zo :S
<vancha> dat gaat even niet
<CasW> Er is zo'n speciale ISO, ik ben alleen vergeten hoe die heet
<viezerd> dd
<vancha> dd, kan ik dat gewoon vanaf mijn usb uitvoeren :o
<viezerd> yup
<CasW> killdisk, zo heette 'ie
<vancha> ah :D
<viezerd> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hardeschijfnaam
<viezerd> dat 20x ofzo uitvoeren
<vancha> ik dank jou :o
<viezerd> :)
<vancha> tot  de volgende keer  ^^, kan niet beter
<erkan^> wat zijn verschillende tussen .deb en source ?
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: .deb kan automatisch geïnstalleerd worden in ubuntu, terwijl je source moet compilen
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, als je .deb wat sneller wil installeren, moet je gdebi weer installeren in ubuntu en die als standaard nemen voor .deb :D
<MrChrisDruif> gdebi start wat sneller op dan Ubuntu Software Centrum
<erkan^> snap het , bedankt voor het uitleg, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Graag gedaan erkan^
<JanC> heb je wel het nadeel dat je eerst alle apt-tools eerst moet afsluiten MrChrisDruif   ;)
<MrChrisDruif> JanC: Ja, jij hebt die toch altijd draaien? :P
<JanC> tenminste, ik denk niet dat gdebi naar AptDaemon geport is?
<JanC> ik heb zowat permanent Synaptic of USC openstaan ja  ;)
<viezerd> snelst is command line lijkt me :)
<JanC> viezerd: niet als je bepaalde dingen snel wil (op)zoeken
<erkan^> ik gebruik vaak dpkg -i dan bij de software centrum
<viezerd> mwah, aptitude search blaat is minstens net zo snel
<JanC> ik heb het niet over een simpele search
<JanC> maar de aptitude interactieve interface zou ook werken
<JanC> alleen gebruik ik aptitude niet zolang het niet goed samenwerkt met apt, Synaptic & AptDaemon
<viezerd> je bedoelt meer als je door lijstje resultaten heen wolt bladeren zeg maar
<viezerd> *wilt
<JanC> ja, en eventueel nakijken wat de dependencies van elk zoekresultaat zijn en zo
<erkan^> ik heb weer andere vraag
<erkan^> wat zijn verschillende tussen bz2 en gz ?
<JanC> het zijn 2 verschillende compressieformaten
<JanC> er is ook nog .xz en zo
<erkan^> kee
<JanC> en er zijn er nog meer, maar dat zijn wel de meestgebruikte, denk ik  ☺
<viezerd> erkan^: kan voor de grap kijken wat ze zijn met 'file bestand.bz2'
<erkan^> gzzzzzzz :p
<JanC> volgens mij heeft erkan^ een nieuwe compressie uitgevonden die zo traag is dat je er bij in slaap valt  ;)
<CasW> Of erg stil, hij zoemt alleen maar
<CasW> Hmm.
<CasW> Naah.
<erkan^> :p
<RawChid> Natty in virtual box blijft tijdens het opstarten steeds hangen op: "Checking battery state..."
<RawChid> Iemand een idee?
<RawChid> Ik kan wel inloggen op de Terminal, heb al update gedraaid
<CasW> Iemand een idee hoe ik met python mijn ip-adres kan krijgen? En of ik problemen ga krijgen met IPv6?
<RawChid> http://www.google.com/search?q=python+get+ip+address CasW
<CasW> Al gedaan, maar de eerste link leverde 127.0.0.1 op, en de tweede ::1
<RawChid> Het is een ruime vraag verder..
<CasW> (IPv4 en IPv6)
<RawChid> Ah, oke.
<RawChid> os.execute ifconfig ofzo? :PP
<CasW> Hmm, da's de derde link :p
<CasW> http://commandline.org.uk/forum/topic/352/, en dan de tweede reactie van zeth
<RawChid> Ik denk dat je beter terecht kunt in #python of #python-nl
<CasW> Oké, bedankt
<RawChid> np
<hajour> ik vergeet vaak de tijd als ik bezig ben .of denk o nog even dat af maken kan nog wel even . <<< JanC
<hajour> o uh ben weer aanwezig trouwens :P
<MrChrisDruif> Goed zo hajour :)
<hajour> moet nog vele logs lezen dus zal niet lang hier erg aanwezig zijn
<hajour> ik ben niet alleen info aan het zoeken erin maar opok meteen talenten en interesses van devs en studenten in me team voor jacky.om een tabel te maken
<hajour> en het zijn er heel erg veel
<Rimo> Hallo allemaal
<hajour> hai Rimo
<Rimo> zijn er nog leuke verhalen gaande over 11.04 ;-)
<Rimo> ik begreep dat niet iedereen de nieuwe versie waardeerd
<doorntje> nou, het is enorm wennen
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe, beetje offtopic, maar inderdaad Rimo; er zijn mensen die Unity niet waarderen
<doorntje> de hele interface is anders
<hajour> geen idee alleen maar merendeel logs gelezen laatste dagen van deze week
<Vancha_> hey Rimo
<doorntje> en sommige mensen hebben de hele boel naar eigen wens aangepast
<doorntje> en als je dan upgrade ben je al die rommel kwijt
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb het nog niet echt geprobeerd, dus wacht nog even met beoordelen
<Rimo> ik heb het heel even geprobeerd,maar er heel snel weer vanaf
<doorntje> ik heb het al even via een usb-stick geprobeerd
<Rimo> ik vond het echt een drama zeg
<Rimo> was weer zeer blij toen ik terug ging naar 10.10,wat draait dat dan lekker zeg
<doorntje> het werkte wel snel, alleen heel veel bugs
<Rimo> ik vond de snelheid juist wat tegenvallen in mijn ogen
<hajour> ik weet alleen dat ik sinds vandaag niet eens meer met chromium op een meetinglog link kan komen
<doorntje> ik heb een paar maand windows 7 gedraaid, toen ik weer ubuntu draaide was ik ook blij
<Rimo> ja doorntje daar weet ik dus ook alles van
<hajour> en dat vind ik wel heel erg vervelend
<Rimo> ben tussendoor ook nog eens terug gegaan naar Win7 ,maar nooit meer,alhoewel,zeg nooit nooit
<doorntje> we weten wel bij wie canonical afgekeken heeft
<Rimo> bij wie dan
<Vancha_> le mac
<doorntje> ik iig dan
<doorntje> Mac
<Vancha_> vond het ook een beetje veel van een mac weghebben :)
<doorntje> en ook wel een klein beetje Windows
<Vancha_> de workspaces en zo
<Vancha_> de hele stijl eigenlijk
<Rimo> wel grappig,want ik heb nu MacBuntu op 10.10 draaien en dat vind ik echt helemaal geweldig
<doorntje> nja, windows heeft ook bij mac afgekeken
<CasW> Maar Mac heeft weer afgekeken van BSD, die weer heeft afgekeken van ... en zo altijd maar rond...
<doorntje> lol,
<Rimo> uiteindelijk komt het allemaal op hetzelfde neer en pakken ze overal wat van
<Vancha_> dat vind ik eigenlijk alleen maar, goed, als ze maar het beste pakken :)
<Rimo> maar ik begrijp echt niet waarom ze met Unity aan de gang gaan
<Rimo> vond het net mijn Android telefoon met die knoppen hahaha
<doorntje> lol
<Rimo> het zal misschien best gaan wennen,maar dan moet het wel eerst stabiel gaan worden zonder bugs
<Rimo> en daar hebben ze nog maar 3 weken voor
<Rimo> ben blij dat 10.10 nog tot volgend jaar april wordt ondersteund
<Vancha_> rimo, waarom 10.10 i.p.v 10.04, ik heb ook maverick maar ik snap nog steeds het verschil niet
<Rimo> hele goeie,ik weet het verschil ook eigenlijk niet behalve dat 10.04 tot 2013 wordt ondersteund
<Rimo> maar het werkelijke verschil weet ik echt niet
<CasW> 10.10 heeft natuurlijk nieuwere programma's en kernel en zo
<Rimo> maar waarom blijft die maar tot 2012 ondersteund worden en 10.04 tot 2013,dat begrijp ik dus niet
<CasW> 10.04 is een zogenaamde LTS
<CasW> Long Term Support
<CasW> Omdat hij redelijk oude programma's en zo gebruikt die zichzelf al hebben bewezen en hij langer ondersteunt wordt, is hij beter geschikt voor bijvoorbeeld bedrijven
<Rimo> dat begrijp ik wel,maar waarom komt er dan een 10.10 achteraan?
<erkan^> lts blijft bijvoorbeeld update zoals security, patch, etc...
<CasW> En 10.10 heeft dus een nieuwere kernel, nieuwere programma's, etc.
<Rimo> maar ik begreep juist dat de meeste op 10.10 zitten en juist niet op 10.04
<CasW> Dat kan
<Rimo> welke gebruiken jullie hier?
<doorntje> Rimo: bedrijven bijv. (servers) zitten dus nog op 10.04
<CasW> Dan zijn er dus meer mensen die nieuwe programma's willen en minder die meer-dan-100% stabiliteit willen
<CasW> Ik gebruik 10.10
<doorntje> Rimo: want je kan niet zomaar een upgrade doen, want dan ligt je omgeving even plat
<erkan^> meeste bedrijven hebben 10.04 volgens me, omdat ze een PC'servers hebben, upgrade is lastig voor hen denk ik, Rimo ?
<Rimo> wat betreft servers begrijp ik zeker
<doorntje> Rimo: en de support wordt niet zomaar onderbroken
<doorntje> zo hoef je dus maar eens per 3 jaar te upgraden
<erkan^> idd
<hansw> upgraden van servers plan je gewoon in
<MrChrisDruif> Tussen 10.04 en 10.10 zijn ook een paar programma's gewisseld voor andere met globaal dezelfde functies
<CasW> Maar waaraan bijvoorbeeld nog actiever wordt gecode
<MrChrisDruif> Met natty wordt bijv. Rhythmbox door Banshee verwisseld
<Rimo> maar wat is nu dan de reden dat 11.04 komt en gaan ze niet gewoon verder met 10.10?
 * hansw gaat maar eens een live usb stick met gnome3 testen
<OerHeks> 11 van 2011 en 4 van april.
<OerHeks> en in 10 oktober komt er weer 1.
<OerHeks> als je dit niet wilt, hou je dan bij LTS, 10,40 die upgrade dan naar 10.04.1 etc
<RawChid> Natty in virtual box blijft tijdens het opstarten steeds hangen op: "Checking battery state...", iemand een idee?
<RawChid> Ik heb via de TErminal wel alles ge-update
<Rimo> na 10.04 LTS komt er dan weer een andere LTS versie?
<CasW> Ik denk dat Natty niet goed werkt via virtual box
<RawChid> Het werkte wel, maar misschien vind ie Unity niet meer leuk.. :P
<OerHeks> ja, support voor 8.04 LTS is voorbij nu, dacht ik.
<RawChid> Desktop bedoel je OerHeks.. Server gaat door tot 2013
<OerHeks> ah ja server 5 desktop 3
<CasW> Elke twee jaar komt er een nieuwe LTS uit
<OerHeks> 2 jaar lang niet herinstalleren lijkt me saai.
<Rimo> maar overstappen van 10.10 naar 10.04 lijkt mij niet echt een goede keuze ;-)
<hansw> OerHeks, heb wel servers die ik 10 jaar draaide, ik zette er alleen updates op die belangrijk waren
<erkan^> als je hebt hekel aan elke halfjaar om upgrade te installeren,d an kan je lts gebruiken Rimo :p
<hansw> klanten van ons hebben wel 10 jaar oude hpux machine's, doen het prima :-)
 * MrChrisDruif wil wel eens een leuk servertje in elkaar zetten, voornamelijk energiezuinig/centrale data opslag
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, die zijn er wel, van die mini dingen met flash geheugen enzo
<MrChrisDruif> Soms is het leuker om die dingen in elkaar te zetten....kga er wel een keer rustig naar kijken...als alles weer wat rustiger is
<hansw> ik had nog gewoon een oude pc, daar draaide een web, database, mailserver en dns op
<OerHeks> ik heb een zuinige nas, voor opslag, en nu genoeg pcś om te prutsen.
<hansw> uitgezet toen ik naar .de vertrok
<Rimo> maar qua snelheid doet 10.04 niet onder van 10.10?
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, dat wil ik ook ooit doen
<RawChid> Met een videokaart erin, en dan onder mn teevee zetten
<MrChrisDruif> Ahhh :D Mediacenter server :P
<CasW> De HD6450 is net uit, die is daar wel goed voor
<RawChid> Zoiets
<MrChrisDruif> Beetje offtopic eigenlijk allemaal :P
<CasW> Oké, dan schakelen we toch over op -offtopic?
<hansw> zolang je er ubuntu opzet niet toch?
<hansw> behoorlijk ontopic zelfs
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> Zolang niemand hier dringende hulp nodig heeft kan het wel ff
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Is niet echt de bedoeling lijkt me, anders is -offtopic niet nodig lijkt me
<jelmer> hajour: hey, nog daar?
<hansw> he jelmer
<jelmer> sorry, #ubuntu-nl bleek niet in de autojoin te staan op m'n laptop
<jelmer> hey Hans
<hansw> zo, live cd voor gnome3 is bijna binnen
<hansw> goed, mijn usb stick wil niet booten
<hansw> bah
<hajour> hai jelmer
<jelmer> hey hajour
<hajour> was ff een uurtje iets anders doen
 * jelmer was er ook nog ff vandoor
<jelmer> hajour: je ging ook naar UDS in Boedapest?
<hajour> ja klopt
<hajour> jij gaat ook hoorde ik jelmer
<jelmer> jep
<hajour> nou probleem is dat ik engels geleerd heb hier op irc chat en hier ben ik nog maar sinds 30 nov. 2010
<hajour> en ik ben een beetje bang dat ze me misschien niet helemaal zullen begrijpen soms in uds
<hajour> jelmer, ^
<jelmer> hajour: ah
<jelmer> hajour: meestal is de sfeer wel erg open, en er zijn een hoop non-native speakers
<hajour> dus ik zocht een beetje hulp voor als ik iets niet weet te zeggen in engels
<hajour> daarbij ben ik best wel zenuwachtig eerlijk gezegd .
<jelmer> ik denk dat dat wel los zal lopen, maar vraag gerust als ik ergens bij kan helpen
<hajour> ik help bij het accessibility team
<hajour> maar ik heb vooral in begin heel erg vaak moeite om in contact te komen met mensen.eigenlijk dat ik me heb opgegeven voor uds is voor mezelf al een overwinning
<JanC> ☺
 * hajour geeft zichzelf een schouderklopje
<jelmer> hajour: ken je al andere mensen van het accessibility team die naar UDS gaan?
<JaZoJa> hallo
<hajour> o btw denken jullie dat ik aan een nieuw/tweedehands moederbord zou kunnen komen om me oude pc weer werkende te krijgen?was in 2006 al ouder model
<hajour> hai JaZoJa
<hajour> niemand van accessibility team heeft verder al iets gehoord
<hajour> ik ben voor zover ik weet de enige die iets weet en een aantal heeft afwijzing gekregen
 * hajour wil het liefst haar oude pc weer terug 
<JaZoJa> ik heb n vraagje.. als ik een starter maak naar een terminaltoepassing (java -jar /home/jazoja/Downloads/minecraft.jar
<JaZoJa>  :P) kan ik het dan ook zo maken dat dat terminal scherm wegblijft?
<JaZoJa> ubuntu is echt helemaal nieuw voor me
<jelmer> JaZoJa: Als je het als een gewone toepassing uitvoert ipv een terminaltoepassing dan zou het terminal scherm weg moeten blijven
<JaZoJa> ah ok bedankt
 * jelmer zit zich af te vragen of hij nog andere accessibility teamleden kent
<jelmer> is Luke Yelavich er misschien bij betrokken?
<JanC> ik denk dat Luke er wel zal zijn idd.
<hajour> wat is zijn nick name?
<jelmer> TheMuso dacht ik
<JanC> TheMuso
<hajour> a ok
<hajour> die is duits toch?
<JanC> hij moet natuurlijk ook audio doen
<jelmer> hij klonk Australisch dacht ik, maar zo goed ben ik niet in accenten herkennen :)
<JanC> ik dacht ook dat hij Australisch is
<JanC> dus dat zal dan wel kloppen  ;)
<hajour> geen idee
<JanC> hij is van Australië, staat op diverse sites  ☺
<JanC> hajour: er komen ook enkele mensen van ubuntu-women trouwens
<hajour> van hun ken ik er maar een paar
<hajour> ik moet zo even mijn notebook afstaan.undifined gaat even wat aanpassingen voor me doen
<hoekje> goede nacht
<hajour> hai hajour
<hajour> bah
<hajour> hoekje,
<hajour> tab klick te weinig
<hoekje> dag hajour
<hajour> :)
<hajour> ik moet eigenlijk zo wel een keer gaan slapen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-08
<hajour> goedenacht allemaal
<CasW> Ik heb een probleem met m'n updates, hij zegt 'could not apply update; fix broken packages first', ook al heb ik al een paar keer sudo apt-get -f upgrade gedaan, en het leek alsof er geen broken packages zijn
<CasW> Zou het aan het (slechte, slecht overbeveiligde) schoolnetwerk kunnen liggen?
<CasW> Iemand enig idee hoe ik dit op kan lossen?
<jpjacobs> problemen los ik  gewoonlijk op met aptitude, die is betrekkelijk goed in problemsolving :)
<CasW> Oké, het lijkt te werken, bedankt
<Rimo> Hallo
<CasW> Hallo Rimo
<Rimo> ik draai nu 10.10,maar vraag me af of ik er op achteruit ga als ik naar 10.04 LTS ga,dit ivm langere ondersteuning
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: is afhankelijk wat je onder "achteruit gaan" definieert
<Rimo> vind het namelijk wel een prettig gevoel dat 10.04 LTS tot 2013 wordt ondersteund
<Rimo> draai nu 10.10 en die wordt maar tot begin 2012 ondersteund
<Rimo> ik bedoel qua snelheid en nieuwe programma's
<MrChrisDruif> Wat nieuwe programma's ga je achteruit, snelheid valt wel mee volgens mij
<Rimo> bijvoorbeeld: draait mijn hp printer in 10.04 ook out of the box zoals in 10.10?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat weet ik niet, maar ga er wel vanuit
<Rimo> en hoe zit het met programma's zoals Gimp,Glabels firefox 4 etc
<Rimo> kijk,ik kan met 10.10 natuurlijk ook nog een jaar vooruit
<MrChrisDruif> Firefox 4 zit niet eens in 10.10 ;)
<Rimo> nouja goed,die heb ik er zelf ingezet dan ;-)
<Rimo> anders blijf ik maar bij 10.10 en zal de toekomst het wel leren wat ik ga doen
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: naarmate je meer bekend raakt met Ubuntu zal je minder het installeren vrezen :)
<Rimo> wat draai je zelf ?
<jpjacobs> als nieuwere versies van programmas belangrijk voor je zijn, kan je beter gewoon de stable releases volgen
<jpjacobs> ipv de lts
<MrChrisDruif> Indien in 2012 denkt "Goh, ik wil toch bij 10.10 interface blijven" Kan je altijd nog de lts installeren ipv 12.04
<Rimo> ja inderdaad,daar had ik nog niet eens over nagedacht,maar na 2013 is het sowieso over met deze interface ;-)
<Rimo> maar goed dat is nog zo lang weg
<MrChrisDruif> Rimo: Met server niet ;) En daar kan je ook gnome 2 interface op zetten :P
<Rimo> maar voor mijn desktop is dat een ander verhaal
<Rimo> nou ik zie het wel met de tijd,voorlopig blijf ik nog wel even bij 10.10
<MrChrisDruif> En je hebt altijd ons nog in 2012 :D
<Rimo> dat mag ik hopen hahaha
<Rimo> in ieder geval bedankt,ik ga er weer eens vandoor
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, je vroeg wat ik draai "10.10 64bit" met ongelofelijk veel PPA's
<Rimo> en ga je straks ook op 11.04?
<Rimo> shit,zie net dat het al 10 uur is,moet er echt vandoor
<Rimo> spreek jullie weer
<Rimo> doei doei
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao ciao
<MrChrisDruif> Kga het wel proberen Rimo, maar zal op een aparte partitie Lubuntu installeren
<Wobbo> Goede morgen
<berkes> iemand hier bekend met Mozilla Prism Apps?
<Wobbo> Ik heb net een nieuwe videokaart, van NVIDIA naar ATI gegaan. Eerst wel NVIDIA "Extra stuurprogramma's" uitgezet. ATI daarna werkt zonder de "Extra stuurprogramma's". Daardoor blijft het onder de max. resolutie. "Extra stuurprogramma's" ATI geïnstalleerd, en nu blijft het scherm zwart... Bij NVIDIA moest ik altijd naar de "xorg.conf". Nu ben ik het een beetje kwijt...
<berkes> Wobbo, AFAIK komt ATI met een eigen configuratie-tool. Zie je die mss in apt/softwarecenter?
<JanC> berkes: wat bedoel je met "bekend met" ?
<JanC> Wobbo: welke kaart?
<berkes> JanC, nou, ik zoek iets vergelijkbaars voor Chromium op Ubuntu, maar kan niets vinden :)
<Wobbo> ati 6950
<JanC> Wobbo: hm, ik dacht dat die tegenwoordig zouden moeten werken met de open source drivers, maar misschien pas in natty
<JanC> berkes: je wil in feite webapps in hun eigen venster draaien hé?
<berkes> JanC, ja.
<JanC> je kan natuurlijk een link maken daarvoor
<Wobbo> De resolutie is max 1280 bij 1024. En kan niet "Visuele effecten".
<berkes> JanC, dat is in essentie wat Prism doet, en AFAIK zou chrome ook zoiets moeten hebben, ik kan alleen niets vinden daarvoor :)
<berkes> of daarover
<JanC> Wobbo: dat klinkt alsof de vesa driver gebruikt wordt, die met bijna alles werktn, maar slechts beperkte resoluties heeft
<JanC> Wobbo: welke versie van Ubuntu gebruik je nu?
<Wobbo> 10.10
<Wobbo> Ik moet misschien ubu omnieuw installeren? Nu van 9.04 tot 10.10 met NVIDA gebruikt.
<JanC> hm, Radeon HD 6950 is Northern Islands, dat is de allerlaatste generatie van ATI
<Wobbo> Dus zitten instellingen ruzie de maken.
<JanC> Wobbo: je kan eens proberen xorg.conf te wissen
<JanC> als daar nog dingen in staan van nvidia...
<Wobbo> xorg.conf is van NV?
<JanC> maar ik gok dat zowel de open source 'radeon' driver als de closed source 'fglrx' driver pas in Ubuntu 11.04 die kaart ondersteunen
<JanC> Wobbo: kan je eens proberen met een live-CD of live-USB van 11.04 beta ?
<Wobbo> ben hem al aan het downloaderen, =D
<JanC> Wobbo: het probleem is waarschijnlijk gewoon dat je nieuwe grafische kaart nieuwer is dan Ubuntu 10.10  ;)
<Wobbo> zou 11.04  het wel aankunnen?
<JanC> ik vermoed van wel
<Wobbo> Tis ook niet eerlijk, ik moest een nieuwe... de vorige ging stuk...
<Wobbo> nog een paar dagen, de beta duur nog maar 3 uur voor het downloaden...
<JanC> ow, da's lang
<Wobbo> ik, de laptop en internet verbinding zijn slome, lol
<JanC> Wobbo: mja, je kan ook een minder nieuwe kaart kopen
<JanC> maar hangt er van af wat je wil ook natuurlijk
<JanC> ik speel geen spelletjes die een dure kaart nodig hebben, dus de Radeon HD die ik heb is een 4350  ☺
<JanC> die kostte 30-40 € of zo  ☺
<Wobbo> Ik heb 3x video's van 1920 bij 1080 maar moet op 1080x1920.
<Wobbo> Met DVI
<Wobbo> de 5xxx ati can het ook
<Wobbo> Ik zie wel dat de xorg.conf staat op 'Driver "fglrx"'
<CasW> Kan je niet gewoon de nieuwe drivers downloaden?
<CasW> Ik bedoel, met de nieuwe (proprietary) drivers moet het wel werken, dat weet ik eigenlijk wel zeker, als het een driverprobleem is
<Wobbo> Denk het wel, maar ubuntu boot dit al aan...
<CasW> Ik heb het precieze probleem gemist, wat was het probleem?
<JanC> CasW: Radeon HD 6950
<CasW> En wat werkte er niet (goed)?
<JanC> in 10.10 werkt die helemaal niet, behalve met vesa drivers  ;)
<JanC> maar volgens mij is die gewoon nieuwer dan Ubuntu 10.10
<CasW> Dan moet je, terwijl je die vesa drivers gebruikt, de nieuwste proprietary drivers installeren
<CasW> Het kan nooit het geval zijn, dat je hem niet kan gebruiken met 10.10
<JanC> CasW: ik zou nu niet meteen random mensen aanraden om zelf met die drivers te knoeien...
<CasW> Nee, maar de proprietary drivers installeren zou ik wel doen
<JanC> kunnen die nu al zichzelf updaten naar nieuwe kernels?
<CasW> Hoe bedoel je?
<JanC> bij elke nieuwe kernel-versie moet er een stuk van die driver gehercompileerd worden hé...
<JanC> de packages in Ubuntu zorgen daarvoor (via DKMS)
<CasW> Sorry, ik begrijp dit niet, het is toch gewoon mogelijk de nieuwste ATI-drivers te installeren? Dat heeft toch (in principe) weinig met de kernel te maken? Ik bedoel, je kan toch ook je drivers updaten, dan moet je ze ook kunnen installeren
<CasW> *AMD drivers nu ;)
<JanC> CasW: grafische kaart is hardware, dus heb je een kernel driver nodig...
<CasW> Sorry, nee, ik volg het niet, je kan gewoon drivers installeren en de rest doet Ubuntu voor je
<CasW> Toch?
<JanC> en ik weet niet hoe het nu is, maar vroeger moest je dan bij elke kernel-upgrade zelf dat stuk v/d de fglrx driver hercompileren...
<CasW> Nee, dat hoeft nu geloof ik niet meer
<JanC> CasW: als je de upstream drivers met de Ubuntu-pakketten installeert zorgen die er samen met DKMS inderdaad voor dat hercompileren
<CasW> Oké, en wat is dan het probleem?
<JanC> ik denk niet dat de allerlaatste closed source drivers in 10.10 zitten?
<CasW> De updates niet? Ik denk van wel
<JanC> ze zitten pas een of twee weken in natty volgens mij  ;)
<JanC> maar goed, ik gebruik geen fglrx
<CasW> Maar goed, ik moet gaan, succes
<Wobbo> Ja, moest ik ook, ik wilde de nieuwe NV driver, elke nieuwe kernel moest nvidia opnieuw installeren
<JanC> irritant
<JanC> daarom dus, als het werkt met Ubuntu-pakketten moet je dat zelf niet meer doen, dan gebeurt dat automatisch
<Wobbo> De laatste driver van AMD voor linux 64 voor 6xxx ATI sinds 29 maart
<Wobbo> dat is nieuwe dan ubu 10, eerst even naar 11 kijken
<JanC> 8.780 is de laatste officieel ondersteunde versie van fglrx in 10.10
<Wobbo> 11.3?
<Wobbo> nee
<Wobbo> 8.791
<JanC> in 11.04 zit versie 8.840
<Wobbo> gewoon 10.10 naar beta 11.04
<Wobbo>  De ATI  8.840 is van april?
<JanC> als ik me niet vergis si die nog niet officieel uit  ;)
<JanC> Ubuntu krijgt de drivers dikwijls eerder dan ze op de site staan
<Wobbo> Ik ga naar beta 11.04, lijkt me de makkelijkste. Op een andere laptop zit 11 al sind 2e pre beta
<Wobbo> Nou ik moet het wel snel kijken of het gaat lukken. Ik kan de videokaart nog terug brengen.
<Wobbo> Zij zijden dat ie zou werken bij Ubuntu...
<JanC> er is een onofficiële .deb voor 10.10 heb ik ook gezien ondertussen
<JanC> met nieuwere drivers
<JanC> maar goed, als je 11.04 beta wil gebruiken, daar zou het volgens mij standaard moeten werken
<Wobbo> Sorry voor het typen, maar erg moeilijk op de Asus eee 900...
<Wobbo> http://images.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/7344-IMG3341s.jpg
<Wobbo> lol
<Wobbo> Jullie zullen het over een (hopelijk) uur horen of het werkt
<MrGarfield_> hi
<Vancha> hey MrGarfield_
<Wobbo> Ok, Ubuntu 11.04 beta 1 geïnstalleerd.
<doorntje> Is het wat?
<Wobbo> Nou aangezien het de upgrade is ziet het er hetzelfde uit..
<Wobbo> Ok, firefox 4
<Wobbo> Alleen bij "Uiterlijk-voorkeuren" heeft geen  "Visuele effecten" meer..?
<Wobbo> Nu maar de ATI FGLRX installeren?
<Cugel> Tuurlijk, Wobbo.
<Cugel> " Ubuntu 11.04 May Default To Classic GNOME Desktop" (http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTMwMg). Verstandig.
<Wobbo> Ik heb beeld...
<Wobbo> nog steeds...
<Wobbo> Opnieuw opgestart... En zie nog beeld maar heeft het nu op notebook ding gestart...
<Wobbo> Dat is echt irritant...
<Vancha> notebook ding, is dat niet unity :)
<JanC> Unity is standaard tegenwoordig Wobbo, en als je het ziet werkt je grafische kaart in 3D  ☺
<jk> JanC: er is tegenwoordig een 2D fallback unity toch?
<JanC> jk: die is niet de fallback en ook niet standaard geïnstalleerd
<JanC> is bedoeld voor ARM machines voornamelijk
<JanC> aangezien daar nog geen open source drivers met 3D voor zijn...   :-(
<Wobbo> Ik denk wel dat NVIDIA beter bediening is dan ATI
<jk> ah
<JanC> Wobbo: eh?
<JanC> AMD/ATI kaarten werken over het algemeen gewoon met de open source driver, inclusief 3D
<JanC> met nvidia meot je altijd extra zooi installeren en werkt het dan nog niet op een normale manier  ;)
<Wobbo> maar bij ATI kan WoW niets laten zien...
<JanC> heh?
<JanC> Wobbo: is dat met de open source driver of met de closed source?
<Wobbo> nee de ATI via 11.04
<Wobbo> Het kan alleen de draaihoek op normaal staat, bij rechts of links niet, bij NVDIA wel. ATI in Windows wel.
<JanC> heb je met "extra stuurprogramma's" de closed source driver geïnstalleerd of niet?
<Wobbo> Dit is door de extra stuurprogramma.
<CasW> In ATI CCC zelf ook niet?
<JanC> fglrx-amdcccle installeren
<JanC> als het dat nog niet is
<Wobbo> dat is geïnstalleerd
<CasW> Hij staat bij systeem-voorkeuren dacht ik
<Wobbo> ik begrijp niet wat ik moet vinden.
<Wobbo> nu is er niet een video te kunnen zien, alleen horen
<Wobbo> hoe krijg ik de schaduw 3d instelling aan?
<Wobbo> tja... dat wil ATI niet... Ubuntu klassiek werkt alleen in Ubuntu (geen effecten)
<Wobbo> dat is hetzelfde als gewoon Ubuntu
<JanC> hm, de open source driver voor AMD heeft alleszins geen probleem met geroteerd video's afspelen...
<Wobbo> Dat hele nieuwe Ubuntu 11 net als een notebook, is toch onhandig? Elke logica is er niet. Ik wil gewoon normale totale gegevens zien...
<Wobbo> Ik kan er nergens vinden hoe ik de schaduw aan/uit instellen
<Wobbo> Deze manier van de tijdelijke logica naar laten we net zo onlogisch als Windows zijn....
<JanC> Wobbo: onderaan het menu dat je krijgt als je op de knop rechts bovenaan klikt, kan je "Systeeminstellingen" starten
<JanC> schaduw kan je instellen in compiz ergens
<JanC> Wobbo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts is ook handig om met Unity te leren werken
<Wobbo> ik dacht voorheen dat juist de notebook Ubuntu handiger zou zijn voor mindercomputergebruikers perfect zou zijn.
<Wobbo> Voorheen waren er 3 opzie, geen schaduw, beetje, of veel... Compiz = 43553 manieren?
<JanC> Wobbo: ik hoop idd. dat er een simpeler GUI komt die enkele basisinstellingen beschikbaar stelt
<JanC> voorheen was dat overigens ook zo
<Wobbo> Ik ben bank dat de video kaart alweer stuk is.
<Wobbo> Het heeft niets te  maken met ATI
<Wobbo> Ik denk dat de moederbord stuk is. Valt de stroom af en toe ineens uit, af en toe...
<JanC> of misschien verbruikt je kaart te veel stroom?
<JanC> is je voeding zwaar genoeg?
<Wobbo> nee dat kan niet 700w moet wel kunnen
<JanC> ugh
<JanC> wat zit er allemaal in die machine zeg?
<Wobbo> voorheen 3 videokaarten, nu  nog maar 1
<Wobbo> maar ook de geheugenkaartjes zijn ook vervangen, waren ook stuk
<Wobbo> ook die 700w is ook net vervangen, was ook stuk, daarvoor was het 650w
<Wobbo> Alles is van Asus.
<Wobbo> Ik ben het gewoon wel zat... Moet ook werken, lol...
<Wobbo> Ik moet ook werken met die computer...
<night> hoi
<Rimo> Hallo
<Rimo> nog nieuws over Unity?
<GOMI> hey kan ik jullie wat vragen , heb een probleem dat mn systeem op zichzelf naar loginscherm gaat ?!?
<GOMI>  in syslog staat er :   warning:  detected that screensaver has left the bus .
<GOMI> iemand ide kan helpen
<hansw> zo, zowel 11.04 beta1 als gnome-shell getest
<hansw> die laatste was een ramp, traag
<hansw> de eerste was gewoon een normale interface, ondanks mijn nvida kaart
<OerHeks> ja, ene omgekeerde KDE :P
<hansw> kde?
<MrChrisDruif> EDK?
<hansw> OerHeks, http://hanswolters.wordpress.com/2011/04/08/testing-gnome-shell-and-unity/
<OerHeks> even lezen
<hansw> hoopte wat meer te gaan testen maar gnome-shell was echt lelijk met die iconen, unity kreeg ik niet aan de praat
<OerHeks> in Vbox ?
<Rimo> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> OerHeks, je hebt gelezen? :-) met bootable usb
<Rimo> ik lees net dit: UBUNTU 11.04 SWITCHING BACK TO CLASSIC GNOME BY DEFAULT INSTEAD OF UNITY?
<hansw> dus gewoon op de hardware
<hansw> Rimo, waar?
<Rimo> goed nieuws als het echt zo is
<OerHeks> ah oke, live
<MrChrisDruif> Waar?
<Rimo> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-switching-back-to-classic.html#comment-181076134
<Rimo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-April/000842.html
<Rimo> zou echt geweldig zijn ;-)
<commandoline> het is een voorstel, niet iedereen is het ermee eens... (voor zover ik het gevold heb)
<Rimo> laat ze het maar doen
<Rimo> en toen was het stil hier
<commandoline> mag ik nog even een antwoord formuleren :P?
<hansw> ik denk dat ze de user moeten laten kiezen, wel default gnome 2.x
<Rimo> ik hoop niet dat we blij gemaakt worden met een dode mus
<OerHeks> gnome3 is ook uit.
<commandoline> oh, het zou dan sowieso mogelijk zijn om wél voor Unity te kiezen
<OerHeks> ja, een vrijdag middag berichtje van webupd8
<hansw> commandoline, weet ik, maar laat ze het rustiger ontwikkelen, als het goed werkt gaan mensen er wel naar kijken
<commandoline> hmm, 11.04 is geen LTS, dus zolang het acceptabel stabiel is mogen ze het van mij uitrollen.
<hansw> sorry?
<OerHeks> suse en fedora hebben er ook moeite mee.
<hansw> geen lts?
<Rimo> ik had ook ergens gelezen dat 11.04 geen LTS is
<commandoline> volgens het gebruikelijke schema zou het idd geen LTS zijn
<OerHeks> 1 cijfer verschil.
<commandoline> en er is geen reden om daarvan af te wijken..
<commandoline> 12.04 lijkt me de volgende (idd, OerHeks)
<Rimo> maar schijnen de bugs die nog nog in 11.04 zitten te maken hebben met Unity?
<hansw> ah, oneven versies zijn geen lts
<hansw> wist ik niet eens
<commandoline> hansw: de opbouw is jaar-maand (10.04 LTS was april 2010 bijv.)
<hansw> jaar maand wist ik wel, maar had het idee dat iedere 04 een lts was
<Rimo> maar de release datum van 11.04 is er al bijna,dus zal nog spannend worden wat het gaat worden
<hansw> als het geen lts is dan is er best wel wat voor te zeggen om het te proberen als het enigsinds stabiel is
<commandoline> het geeft wel veel testers en daarmee nog snellere verbetering, voor de LTS is het uiteindelijk beter
<commandoline> maar aan de andere kant, het moet natuurlijk wel (eigenlijk goed) werkbaar zijn.
<Rimo> uit hoeveel mensen bestaat zo'n dev team eigenlijk?
<OerHeks> je kan beter vragen uit hoeveel dev teams bestaat ubuntu
<Rimo> ook goed ;-)
<Rimo> heel wat dus
<OerHeks> en dan nog al die talen
<Rimo_> was ik weer,ging ff wat mis met internet
<Rimo_> weet iemand een goed programma om meerdere foto's te verkleinen
<Rimo_> ik heb gthumbs al eens geprobeerd,maar ben er niet echt weg van
<OerHeks> convert
<Rimo_> convert?
<OerHeks> convert -resize 50% <voor> <na>
<MrChrisDruif> Terminal commando Rimo_
<Rimo_> aha oké
<RawChid> Dat is van imagemagick
<Rimo_> ik zocht eigenlijk een progje daarvoor
<hansw> dat is een progje :-)
<Rimo_> ben (nog) niet zo handig met de terminal
<RawChid> Rimo_ zoekt iets waarbij hij kan klikken ;)
<OerHeks> en waar hij wel weg van is ?
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<RawChid> Ik heb er geen verstand van, alleen wel eens van gthumb gehoord
<OerHeks> even zien bij 'picasa' alternatieven op  http://www.linuxalt.com/
<hansw> convert kan nog veel meer. een copyright in zetten, een eigen logo erop plaatsen, etc...
<RawChid> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+resize+images
<Cugel> convert is heerlijk simpel.
<OerHeks> ja, convert is al geïnstalleerd ook nog ?
<RawChid> nautilus-image-converter, 3e hit, klinkt als makkelijk
<Cugel> Moet je imagemagick installeren, dacht ik, inderdaad.
<Rimo_> nou ik ga weleens stoeien ;-)
<Aegir> Ubutu firewall, wat is het verschil tussen weigeren of afwijzen ?
<hansw> ik gok het verschil tussen blocken met en zonder melding
<OerHeks> deny/reject
<hansw> oftewel drop/reject
<OerHeks> ja, dat is duidelijker.
<hansw> drop geeft de bezoeker geen melding, heeft ook nadelen
<RawChid> Snap je het nog Aegir?
<Aegir> Ja het ene is met vermelding en andere zonder vermelding
<Enes> Hoi
<OerHeks> hallo Enes
<hansw> Durch diese Nachricht von Kees Cook herrscht momentan ein wenig Verwirrung in der Ubuntu Community, ob Unity der Default-Desktop in Natty sein wird.
<Enes> OerHeks
<Enes> Ik heb fix voor flash plugin op ubuntu
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu 32/64 en flashplugin gebruik je ?
<Enes> OerHeks, jullie zouden google chrome als standwaard webbroser moeten gebruiken
<Enes> 32 bit
<Enes> en google chrome ;P
<Enes> Kubuntu xbuntu ubuntu welke linux is beste?
<OerHeks> xubuntu is een lichtere desktop.
<CasW> Wat voor PC heb je? Hardware enig idee?
<Enes> dus het kan makkelijk aan>
<Enes> CasW
<Enes> ik heb notebook
<CasW> (Ik vind zelf Gnome ('gewone' Ubuntu) precies goed
<CasW> )
<Enes> Aspire 5734z voor $400,-
<CasW> Ja, dan zou ik de gewone Ubuntu nemen
<Aegir> Aegir <has quit>
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-09
<hoekje> goedenacht
<JaZoJa> hallo
<JaZoJa> is het mogelijk om van utorrent webgui een starter te maken?
<JanC> bedoel je µtorrent?
<JaZoJa> ja
<JanC> is dat geen Windows-programma?
<JaZoJa> nee
<JaZoJa> dr is nu een linux versie
<JaZoJa> maar alleen nog maar een webgui
<JanC> ow, ik gebruik gewoon transmission...
<JanC> anyway, je kan gewoon een starter maken die naar de juiste URL verwijst toch?
<JanC> ik bedoel, die je browser start met de juiste URL?
<JaZoJa> ja maar voordat ik t opstart moet ik eerst in de terminal ook de utserver aanzetten
<JaZoJa> kan ik dus meerdere lines in die starter zetten?
<JanC> je wil dus dat die beide na elkaar doet?
<JaZoJa> ja precies
<JanC> je kan een simpel shell script schrijven
<JaZoJa> ok even googelen
<OerHeks> starter 'firefox url'
<JanC> OerHeks: we weten natuurlijk niet wat JaZoJa's favoriete browser is
<JanC> gnome-open "http://localhost:poort/blah"
<JanC> of zoiets
<JaZoJa> ja ik  gebruik firefox op t moment
<JanC> JaZoJa: maar als je "gnome-open" gebruikt, dan start die normaal altijd het programma dat je ingesteld hebt als standaardbrowser
<OerHeks> ah thnx, weer wat geleerd :-)
<JanC> JaZoJa: een scriptje zou er ongeveer zo uit zien: http://paste.ubuntu.com/591714/
<JanC> uiteraard moet je die 2 lijnen vervangen door wat je precies nodig hebt
<JanC> uiteraard het script ook executable maken
<JanC> en dan dat script starten in de starter
<JaZoJa> dankje!
<JanC> tenminste, ik ga er nu van uit dat je GNOME gebruikt, als je KDE gebruikt is er een ander programma dan gnome-open natuurlijk  ;)
<Jhinta> imenad van kernel source , waar kan je in zien welke dev je allemaal hebt?
<JanC> wat bedoel je Jhinta ?
<Jhinta> heb een desire hd ,, daar heb ik frammbuffer console voledig werkent maar optie root=/dev/block/mmcblk1p2 werkt niet , omdat volgensmij sd nog niet ge mount is en zoek iegenlijk hoe ik dat kan op lossen
<Jhinta> ik kijg een lijst met partties  maar die zijn enkel internel mmcblk0**  maar moet dus 1 hebben
<berT_> hallo
<CasW> Heb ik voor het packagen van mijn programma die MANIFEST.in nodig (die ik in een ander programma vond)?
<JanC> wat voor programma?
<CasW> Een simpel programma, 'QHangman'
<JanC> dat klinkt als een Qt-programma?
<JanC> daar ken ik niet zo veel van
<CasW> Inderdaad
<CasW> (Het programma waar ik die MANIFEST.in vond, was OpenTeacher, ook een Qt programma)
<JanC> als dat bij het buildsysteem hoort dat je gebruikt zal het wel nodig zijn
<JanC> anders niet
<CasW> http://ghantoos.org/2008/10/19/creating-a-deb-package-from-a-python-setuppy/
<CasW> Zo wil ik hem gaan packagen
<JanC> ah, PyQt ?
<CasW> Ja
<JanC> i kstel voor dat je het vraagt aan iemand die PyQt beter kent  ☺
<CasW> Ben ik al aan het doen ;)
<leoquant>  09-04-11  2011 19.30-20.30 workshop: "Python voor beginners". Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries, te #ubuntu-nl-klas
<leoquant> vanavond dus.
<CasW> Packagers hier? Hoe moet ik mijn package ondertekenen? (Hij is nog niet af, maar er is in zo'n tutorial die ik volg gezegd dat dat kon en handig is)
<CasW> Ik heb zegmaar nu de juiste files in m'n map
#ubuntu-nl 2011-04-10
<hoekje> hallo
<wannes> is er iemand?
<wannes> ik heb een probleem....
<wannes> een groot probleem
<trijntje_natty> geduld is een schone zaak
<Cugel> Zijn ongeduld was wellicht het probleem.
<silvius> iemand een idee waarom ik vanuit windows niet kan inloggen op mijn linux pc ? hij vraagt naam en paswoord maar zegt telkens logon failure unknown user name or bad password ik gebruik voor de twee pcs dezelfde naam en paswoord
<CasW> Zelfde werkgroep ook?
<CasW> (Windows 7?)
<silvius> win7 ja
<silvius> werkgroep ja normaal wel ik controleer het
<silvius> in windows zal dat workgroup zijn denk ik
<CasW> Ja, ik dacht het wel, moet je even kijken (vanaf die linux-pc)
<silvius> mja het feit dat ik alle computers kan zien is een teken dat het goed is niet ?
<CasW> Nee, ik kan hier én 'thuis' én 'workgroup' zien, al kan dat zijn omdat ik hier gewoon linux gebruik
<silvius> ik weet niet waar je dat aanpast in ubuntu maar ik zie de linux pc in workgroup staan dus dat moet goed zijn
<silvius> locatie smb://workgroup
<CasW> Ik weet dus niet zeker of Win7 standaard 'workgroup' is
<silvius> ja
<CasW> Oké
<silvius> tja ik zie de schijven maar user en password kent hij niet
<silvius> schijven staan gedeeld via samba
<silvius> ingedeeld als alleen lezen voor alle gebruikers
<CasW> Kan je hem dan wel lezen?
<silvius> nee niets
<silvius> hij vraagt password
<CasW> Probeer dat 's leeg te laten
<silvius> ik heb al eens geprobeert een gebruiker bij te maken
<silvius> maar die nieuwe gebruiker komt niet in mijn samba bij
<silvius> ok ik heb het gevonden
<silvius> maar ik snap niet wat het probleem is
<silvius> kan je in ubuntu niet met 2 gebruikers tegelijk inloggen ?
<silvius> of kan ik via een andere pc niet inloggen als administrator
<CasW> Jawel, ik dacht het wel
<CasW> En nee, dat lijkt me niet
<silvius> dan is het twede het probleem
<silvius> dan moet ik met gebruikers leren werken
<silvius> tot hier toe altijd alleen gewerkt
<CasW> misschien, ik weet het dus niet zeker, maar het lijkt me vreemd als dat zou kunnen
<silvius> ik snap niet waarom mount manager altijd een error geeft bij het opstarten
<silvius> hij doet nogthans alles wat ik vraag
<CasW> Wat probeer je te mounten?
<silvius> ik mount de 6 harddisken in mijn home map
<silvius> en die deel ik via samba
<CasW> Je mount 6 interne harddisken? Da's fors
<CasW> Ik heb er hier maar 2 :p
<CasW> Maar het zou geen problemen op moeten leveren
<silvius> ik heb map1 map2 map3 ...
<silvius> en hij zegt dat hij map niet kan mounten lol
<silvius> enfin alles werkt ...
<silvius> das t belangrijkste zeker
<CasW> Ja, maar je kan niet zeker weten of alles werkt, misschien werkt iets wat je nooit gebruikt wel niet, en dat je daarom nu dit probleem hebt
<silvius> mja ik kan het wel oplossen in fstab denk ik
<silvius> leuk leuk
<silvius> dus dat werkt
<silvius> nu even proberen of ik via mijn hdtv live een film kan zien via mijn linux bak
<CasW> Oké
<silvius> hij heeft net een nieuwe firmware gevonden
<silvius> duurt wel even
<silvius> ik heb net een gigabit switch gekregen
<silvius> dat maakt de zaak wel eenvoudig
<silvius> alleen vraag ik me af of het wel veilig is
<hoekje> hallo
<silvius> oke dat werkt mooi zeg ik hoef zelfs geen passwoord in te geven vanuit mijn tv speler
<Barttt> Goedemiddag
<silvius> dag barttt
<Barttt> Misschien dat iemand dit weet, blijkbaar is het iets lastigers dan ik denk. Deze computer heeft zowel een analoge als een digitale geluid output. In sommige programma's kan ik zelf de output naar 'iec958' wijzigen en dan heb ik geluid op het digitale kanaal. Nu wil ik dus niet de default veranderen naar digitaal maar wel een programma kunnen starten waarbij zijn geluid dan op het digitale kanaal gaat. Ik dacht er is vast wel iets 
<Barttt> Iemand een manier hoe ik dit wel voor elkaar krijg
<MrChrisDruif> Barttt: "heel" misschien zit er in het programma een optie om output te selecteren. Maar anders zou ik het niet weten (maar wel willen leren)
<Barttt> MrChrisDruif: dat zou handig zijn als elk programma dat had. Maar ik wil nu bijvoorbeeld een filmpje in firefox (flash) afspelen. Daar is zover ik weet geen instelling voor oid
<Barttt> Iemand anders een idee?
<silvius> ik werk met hetzelfde systeem barttt
<silvius> ik heb een digitale uitgang naar mijn versterker en een analoge naar mijn pc boxen
<silvius> als mijn vrouw een film via de tv kijkt gaat het geluid door mijn versterker naar de luidsprekers
<silvius> als ik tegelijkertijd een andere film wil zien op mijn pc dan kan ik via analoog naar de koptelefoon luisteren
<silvius> zonder dat het geluid elkaar kruist
<MonkeyDust> waarom eenvoudig als moeilijk ook gaat
<Barttt> silvius: precies
<Barttt> maar nu wil ik een youtube filmpje tonen met het geluid over de versterker
<Barttt> als voorbeeld
<silvius> standaard staat bij mij het geluid via de versterker
<silvius> op een programma na
<silvius> als ik het geluid door de koptelefoon wil dan doe ik dat via dat ene programma
<Barttt> ah je hebt het dus precies omgedraaid
<silvius> mogelijk
<Barttt> dat kan ik dus niet doen want dan gaan alle programma's die hier draaien door de film heen piepen
<silvius> je hebt een algemene instelling waar je kiest wat de standaard is
<silvius> ik snap je probleem wel
<silvius> ik moest ook heel goed testen wat met welk programma kan
<silvius> niet alles is mogelijk
<Barttt> ik wil dus eigelijk precies het omgekeerde wat jij ook doet. Standaard via de pc speakers/koptelefoon en als ik het aangeef via de versterker. Dat kan dus wel in bijna elk media programma
<Barttt> daar lijkt het op
<silvius> blijven zoeken he :)
<silvius> ik doe dat met win7 zou niet direct weten hoe het in ubuntu moet
<Barttt> wat ik wel raar vind is dat voorheen altijd het geluid over beide kanalen werd afgespeeld
<Barttt> niet dat dat goed was maar dat was in ieder geval wat
<silvius> hoe komt het dat je zoveel films tegelijk wil laten spelen ?
<Barttt> dat hoeft nog geen eens. Het gaat om het volgende: Deze pc is aangesloten met als 2e scherm onze TV en met 2e geluid (digitaal) de versterker. Hier hebben we een mediacenter programma op draaien waarin het geluid output staat op digitaal. Zo kan de computer gewoon gebruikt worden als er films worden gekeken, het staat helemaal los van elkaar.
<Barttt> Maar nu wil ik daar dus ook uitzending gemist en rtl gemist ed op tonen
<silvius> aha
<silvius> net hetzelfde hier ...
<Barttt> maar daar kan ik niet expliciet aangeven waar het geluid naar toe moet
<silvius> het geluid van de tv zelf gaat ook naar je versterker ?
<silvius> want in princiepe gaat het geluid van de computer mee met de hdmi kabel naar de tv en kan je van de tv naar de versterker gaan
<Barttt> nee mijn tv ondersteund geen HDMI dus het geluid gaat via een andere kabel direct naar de versterker
<silvius> oke bij mij ook
<silvius> omdat mijn tv toch niet aangesloten is op distributie
<Barttt> maar het lijkt er dus op neer te komen dat ik toch iets heb gevonden wat in linux niet/moeilijk gaat
<silvius> brb
<Barttt> goed, ik ga er vandoor ik kijk later nog even verder. dagdag!
<hoekje> tot later
<UndiFineD> o/
<frank> irc.spotchat.org
<frank> connect irc.spotchat.org
<frank> connect <irc.spotchat.org> [<6667>]
<CasW> server irc.spotchat.org
<frank> ty
<CasW> (/server irc.spotchat.org)
<frank> im failing hard
<frank> server irc.spotchat.org
<frank> dang
<frank> oh god, how does this work, am I in a chat now ?
<CasW> Je moet dus /server irc.spotchat.org intypen
<CasW> Niet alleen server irc.spotchat.org
<frank> k thanks
<frank> misschien kan jij men vraag beantwoorden
<CasW> Ik hoop het
<frank> als ik een bestandje zoek
<frank> dat hier inzit ~/.conkyrc
<frank> hoe geraak ik daar?
<frank> ik heb geen idee wat ~ is
<CasW> Een bestandje zoek waarmee? ~ is je home-map
<CasW> (dus /home/frank/)
<frank> oh, thanks
<frank> jammer dat het daar niet zit :p
<CasW> Jawel
<CasW> Waarschijnlijk wel
<frank> het bestand bedoel ik
<CasW> Maar het is een verborgen bestand
<CasW> (Door die . ervoor)
<frank> oh
<CasW> Daarom vroeg ik ook; welk bestandsbeheerprogramma
<frank> damnit, hoe kan ik het zien
<frank> oh
<frank> wat is dat precies? ik ben redelijk noob
<CasW> 'verkenner'
<frank> ik gebruik linux mint
<CasW> Maar dan gebruik je waarschijnlijk Nautilus
<frank> ok
<CasW> Dan moet je in nautilus, bovenaan, 'beeld' indrukken, en dan 'verborgen bestanden weergeven'
<CasW> (Of Ctrl + H)
<frank> thanks, werkt
<CasW> Geen dnak
<frank> maar het bestand staat er nog neit
<CasW> *dank
<frank> dus ik moet ergens iets fout gedaan hebben
<CasW> Is het een map of een bestand? En waarvan / voor is het?
<frank> ik probeer conky te installeren
<frank> system monitor tool voor men desktop
<frank> maar ik moet daarvoor een config bestand aanmaken
<frank> en dat lukt me niet
<trijntje> frank, zie je nu wel in je thuismap een hele berg mappen waarvan de naam met een . begint?
<CasW> Oké, wie / wat zegt dat je een config bestand aan moet maken?
<frank> tutorials :p
<frank> ik zie in de map home enkel frank staan
<CasW> Da's /home
<CasW> Je moet in /home/frank zitten
<CasW> (Dus in die map)
<frank> oh
<frank> niet echt logisch :D
<CasW> Juist wel
<CasW> Als je meerdere gebruikers hebt
<CasW> Dan heb je de /home, met alle home-mappen van alle gebruikers
<frank> ok
<frank> dus nu zie ik in home/frank veel .bestandjes
<CasW> Daar zal dan de file die je zoekt tussen staan
<frank> moet nu ff weg
<frank> srr
<CasW> Oké, succes verder
<trijntje> conky is je beste vriend ;)
<frank> hallo?
<frank> casw?
<CasW> Frank?
<frank> :d
<frank> dus ik volg nu deze tut http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-create-a-minimal-and-beautiful-desktop-with-conky/2008/10/30
<frank> die zegt dat ik door een command die config folder moet aanmaken
<frank> maar dat werkt niet
<CasW> Welke command?
<frank> zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conky.conf.gz > ~/.conkyrc
<frank> of wacht, ik ben verkeerd
<frank> ik denk dat dat de confiig is
<frank> maar ik mis enkele mappen uit die command
<frank> deze command vond ik ook ergens gedit ~/Conky/conkymain
<frank> voor een connfig te maken
<CasW> Daarmee pas je de file conkymain aan in de standaard tekstbewerker
<frank> ok
<frank> weet je toevallig waar ik de etc map vindt
<frank> *vind
<CasW> Ja, dat is /etc
<CasW> Dus helemaal 'bovenaan'
<CasW> (bestandssysteem is dacht ik /, daarin staat dus etc)
<frank> ty
<frank> weet je soms hoe ik een alleen lezen bestand aanpas
<CasW> zet 'sudo' voor die gedit [file]
<frank> thanks
<frank> ik denk dat ik het opgeef :P
<CasW> Doe maar niet ;)
<CasW> Wij kunnen het wel oplossen
<Jhinta> vraagje is initrd de gene die mounts maakt voordat cmdline begint
<JanC> Jhinta: *sommige* mounts worden in de "initrd" gedaan
<JanC> (tegenwoordig is het geen initrd meer overigens; de gebruikte technologie is al 2× veranderd sindsdien, maar die naam is gebleven)
<Jhinta> dank je ,enige info waar ik een initrd can in kijken?
<remun-j66> Net Maverick op laptop geïnstalleerd. Bezig met codecs ed. Vraag me af of ik silverlight op laptop van vet 5 jr oud moet zetten, ook ivm uitzending gemist die alles over gaan zetten op silverleight?
<hoekje> hallo
<hoekje> iedereen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-02
<Remco_> ik draai nu 10.04 desktop x86
<xatr0z> apache installeren
<xatr0z> en als die draait kijken of je een pagina ziet als je naar http://localhost gaat
<xatr0z> (bestanden daarvoor staan in /var/www/ map)
<xatr0z> als dat werkt
<xatr0z> log je in op je router (zie handleiding wat t wachtwoord is)
<xatr0z> en stuur je poort 80 door naar jouw interne IP adres (192.168.X.X of 10.X.X.X)
<xatr0z> dan kunnen mensen door naar jou IP adres te gaan op je site komen
<xatr0z> als je het gaat testen doe ff via proxy, niet direct je remote IP adres in je browser, dat gaat soms mis ofzo
<xatr0z> ga nu slapen, succes
<Remco_> thnx xatr0z
<Remco_> hmmm apache draait maar kan geen /var/www vinden nog een resultaat krijgen bij http://localhost :/
<Remco_> wierd heb apache geinstalled maar blijkbaar is er iets mis egaan want krijg dus melding dat ie niet gevonden word
<Remco_> hmm blijkbaar verkeerde geinstalled maar nu kan ik nog niet bij de page op local host vind nu wel de /var/www map maar vervangen van de basis test site kan ook niet
<Remco_> ik ga maar eens pitten misschien dat ik morgen wat rustiger ernaar kan kijken
<ouafae> kan iemand me even helpen uitleggen hoe ik kabel internet op me laptop kan krijgen
<Kristof_D> Hoi, mn flash doet het niet meer in firefox. K heb a geprobeerd te herinstalleren en ook de flash-aid plugin geïnstalleerd, maar het helpt niet. Volgens firefox is er een flash-plugin geïnstalleerd en werkt hij, maar ik zie enkel een zwart vlakje.
<remco_> goedemiddag wilde even laten weten dat ik apache heb draaien nu enkel kan ik nu de router nog niet forwarden want ik zit nu via een bridge
<alex-> Hoe zorg ik ervoor dat Samba, Apache2, MySQL server en nog wat andere dingen niet starten bij een systeemstart
<alex-> onder opstartapplicaties (dat menu waar je het aanmeldingsgeluid aan/uit kunt zetten) staan ze niet
<JanC> alex-: maak een upstart job override met daarin de stanza "manual"
<JanC> vb.: voor mysql, plaats een bestand met de naam mysql.override met daarin de tekst "manual" (zonder de aanhalingstekens) in /etc/init/
<JanC> er zullen mogelijk ook wel ergens GUIs bestaan die dat kunnen...
<JanC> apache zal je op de oude sysvinit-manier moeten doen
<HSL_> hallo
<HSL> Ik ben net een nieuwe VPS aan het voorzien van een verse ubuntu :)
<HSL> vroeger deed ik niets aan automatische updates
<HSL> wat zouden jullie nu aanraden voor een productieserver?
<alex-> JanC: hoe heten die GUI programma's?
<JanC> HSL: afhankelijk van hoeveel tijd je hebt om die te beheren... (en je kan Ubuntu instellen zodat die enkel security updates installeert)
<JanC> enkel die automatisch, bedoel ik
<JanC> alex-: als ik dat zo uit het hoofd wist had ik het er bij gezet...
<JanC> misschien weet iemand anders er één...
<HSL> JanC: is dat iets wat je achteraf ook nog makkelijk kan wijzigen?
<HSL> heb er alleen geen zin in dat de server op eigen houtje zou gaan rebooten na een belangrijke security update ;-)
<Bluewave_> hoi Ik heb een probleem. Ik heb libapache2-svn geinstalleerd, maar kan nergens de apache module authz_svn vinden. Ik gebruik Ubuntu Server 11.10.
<JanC> HSL: een automatische reboot doet die niet
<HSL> JanC: ok,.. thx!
<HSL> had hem net met het installeren op alles handmatig gezet
<HSL> is dat nu nog aan te passen?
<JanC> ja
<JanC> in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades als ik me niet vergis
<JanC> of /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<JanC> die eerste om opties te zetten, die laatste om het aan/uit te zetten, denk ik
<willem> hallo ik heb een probleem heb net crossover aangeschaft ik instaleer het net
<willem> en krijg na de install dit te zien "Het lijkt erop dat de Gtk Python modules niet aanwezig zijn. Als dit het geval is kun je één van de volgende opdrachten als root proberen:  Fedora:	yum install pygtk2 pygtk2-libglade Mandriva:	urpmi pygtk2.0 pygtk2.0-libglade SUSE:	yast -i python-gtk"
<willem> kan ik hier iets aan doen (zou zonden van het geld zijn )
<JanC> willem: gekocht via het Ubuntu software center of direct bij Crossover?
<willem> direct bij crossover
<willem> (bin installatie bestand)
<JanC> welke Ubuntu-versie?
<willem> 12.04
<willem> weet het is testversie
<JanC> ah, zou kunnen dat de Python Gtk2-bindings daar niet geïnstalleerd zijn
<willem> maar de 11 draaide niet stabiel en ze hebben het me hier aangeraden (11.10 ging max  paar boots mee
<willem> kan ik deze nog appart installen ?
<JanC> ja, pakketten 'python-gtk2' en zo
<willem> gewoon sudo apt-get
<JanC> ja, mogelijk is "sudo apt-get install python-gtk2" al genoeg (of via een GUI pakketbeheerder als Software Center of Synaptic natuurlijk, maar apt-get is waarschijnlijk sneller ;) )
<willem> sudo apt-get install  python-gtk2 Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar python-gtk2 is reeds de nieuwste versie. 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 0 niet opgewaardeerd.
<willem> hmmm raaar
<willem> staat er blijkbaar al op
<JanC> willem: is dit een 64-bits install?
<JanC> willem: ik veronderstel trouwens dat crossover ook een helpdesk en/of hulpforum heeft, misschien heeft iemand daar al ervaring met crossover op Ubuntu 12.04?
<willem> zou het niet weten zal is zien
<JanC> volgens mij had je beter gewacht tot Crossover-voor-Ubuntu in Software Center komt na de 12.04 release...  :-/
<willem> kan niet wachten :(
<willem> nodig voor school moet powerpoint maken tegen na vakantie
<JanC> waarom moet dat in powerpoint zijn?
<JanC> gebruik iets als sozi en de halve school valt omver van je presentatie...  ;)
<willem> euhm klein probleempje de school pc's lezen geen andere formaten
<willem> en is voor ict dus moet echt in powerpoint
<StefandeVries> Kunnen ze Flash afspelen?
<willem> flash oeioeioei ze hebben niet eens internet op die bakjes .........
<StefandeVries> 2001
<JanC> willem: er staat geen deftige browser op de school-PCs?
<willem> inderdaad
<willem> zelfs geen internet (buite in een klas lokaal )
<JanC> sozi-presentaties werken gewoon in je browser (tenzij je IE gebruikt...)
<willem> ze hebben denk ik ie maar geen internet
<willem_> zo
<willem_> xchact wekt
 * JanC gaat even rebooten na upgrade naar 12.04
<willem_> okay
<JanC> morituri te salutant, etc.  ;)
<JanC> (hopelijk ben ik snel terug  :P )
<willem_> okay
<corewillem> zo
<corewillem> even veranderd
<HSL> Wat is de beste manier om te zorgen dat een user die inlogt met ssh alleen maar in zijn eigen homedir kan?
<JanC> HSL: ssh heeft een chroot-optie
<JanC> moet je wel zorgen dat de commando's die die nodig heeft nog beschikbaar zijn en zo
<corewillem> ia32-libs weet iemand hoe ik dat kan installen
<corewillem> hoi janc
<HSL> JanC: mhm,.. ik kan alleen hele oude (< 2009) tutorials vinden.
<HSL> enige idee waar ik iets kan vinden wat meer up to date is?
<alex-> JanC: prezi bedoel je?
<alex-> JanC: of is sozi iets anders?
<JanC> als ik me niet vergis is prezi iets in de stijl van sozi ja (of omgekeerd)
<JanC> http://sozi.baierouge.fr/wiki/en:welcome
<JanC> is een Inkscape-plugin
<remco_> vraagje
<remco_> hoe kan ik versie firefox checken
<remco_> vermoed namenlijk dat ik ff 11 heb wilde addblocker installen maar kreeg melding not available for ff 11
<misnix3> help-> about
<remco_> thnx misnix3 nu enkel nog werkende addblocker vinden :D
<misnix3> ik draaai er addblock plus op
<misnix3> a'tje minder
<remco_> dat ben ik nu ook aan het installen
<remco_> brb
<MrMills>  /server irc.bondage.com
<remco__> het werkt misnix3
<remco__> thnx
<remco__> speelt hier misschien nog iemand eve online op ubuntu
<remco__> had ook begrepen dat er een grote verbetering in de maak was als vervangen van directx ondersteunig gebaseerd op opengl
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-03
<wikel> hallo
<wikel> ik heb een probleem men windhoos is net gechrasht en ik wil een
<wikel> windows 7 usb maken in ubuntu maar dit lukt mij niet iemand een idee
<wikel> hoe ik dat kan doen in men ubuntu
<Vancha> is er ook iemand die de beta van ubuntu 12.04 gebruikt, die problemen heeft met de launcher? hij geeft geen icoontjes weer bij mij...
<Vancha> even rebooten, kijken wat er gebeurt met de nieuwe drivers ^^
<Vancha> weet iemand hoe ik weer geluid op deze laptop kan krijgen :( ik had er gisteren ongeveer 5 seconden geluid op, maar er staat nu niks meer onder geluid bij systeeminstellingen
<psydroid> hoe ben je je geluid kwijtgeraakt?
<psydroid> welke release en op wat voor hardware?
<psydroid> en heb je alle updates uitgevoerd?
<Vancha> ja ik heb alle updates, ben de ubuntu 12.04 beta aan het proberen. op de een of andere rare manier is het pas gestop met werken NA dat ik alle updates heb binengehaald
<Vancha> heb een msi cr650
<Vancha> zit  volgens mij een intel HDA geluidskaart in :S weet niet precies welk type
<psydroid> dat is vreemd, maar valt wel te verwachten
<Vancha> ja inderdaad, zal met de release wel werken hoop ik...
<Vancha> maar vind het erg raar dat ik gisteren wel geluid heb gehad :S
<psydroid> ik hoop niet, dat dit je enige OS is
<Vancha> jawel :P, maar ik zit er niet echt mee psydroid
<psydroid> ach, het valt misschien wel te fixen, maar dan moet je een beetje met je systeem gaan lopen spelen
<Vancha> oei.. dan heb ik nogal snel de neiging dingen kapot te maken.. dat weet ik uit ervaring :(
<psydroid> ik heb in het verleden ook wel vaker ALSA drivers gecompileerd en geïnstalleerd om geluid (weer) aan de praat te krijgen
<psydroid> dat heb ik ook zo vaak gedaan
<Vancha> ik heb nog nooit iets gecompileerd :p
<psydroid> van je fouten leer je, nietwaar?
<Vancha> dat is waar ja :O
<Vancha> maar dat lijkt me moeilijk te doen?
<psydroid> mja, als je software schrijft moet je wel vaker compileren :)
<psydroid> het is niet echt moeilijk, nee
<psydroid> heb je een kernel update gedaan?
<Vancha> ja, hij heeft gezegd dat ik opnieuw op moest starten, dan denk ik dat het een kernel update was?
<psydroid> dat wil zeggen, zag je tijdens het updaten linux-* in de lijst?
<psydroid> dat zal het vast geweest zijn dan
<Vancha> zat er wel tuseen psydroid, maar ik weet niet welke kernel :S
<psydroid> en daarna stopte je geluid met werken?
<Vancha> ja, maar hij heeft met die kernel update ook nog allemaal andere updates geinstalleerd, maakt dat uit?
<psydroid> zie je bij het opstarten niet meerdere ubuntu kernels waaruit je kunt kiezen?
<psydroid> nee, dat maakt niet echt uit
<Vancha> nee, hij start gewoon de laatste, dit is mijn enige os
<psydroid> zie je echt niet meer items in je grub menu?
<psydroid> ik zie er vaak een voor iedere kernel update
<Vancha> er komt helemaal geen grub menu voor :O
<Vancha> begint meteen met een paars scherm
<Vancha> zonder letters
<psydroid> oh, dat zal het dan zijn waarschijnlijk
<Vancha> en dan het ubuntu laadschermpje
<psydroid> heb je zin om je handen een beetje vuil te maken?
<Vancha> is het gevaarlijk? :O
<psydroid> of ben je bang om de boel te verpesten?
<Vancha> :P
<psydroid> niet echt gevaarlijk in mijn ogen
<Vancha> oke, wat moet er gebeuren
<psydroid> dat moet ik even opzoeken, het is voor mij alweer een paar weken geleden
<psydroid> ben je een beetje bekend met de commando regel?
<Vancha> een heeel klein beetje
<Vancha> ik kan kopieren plakken chmod gebruiken maar dat is het wel :S
<psydroid> oh wacht even
<psydroid> ik lees net dat je bij het opstarten shift kunt indrukken en dan krijg je het menu wel te zien
<Vancha> dan moet ik dus ff opnieuw opstarten/?
<Vancha> kijken of het met de vorige kernel wel werkt?
<psydroid> als je dan met de pijltjestoetsen naar beneden gaat kun je de vorige kernel selecteren
<psydroid> ja, dat lijkt me een goed idee
<Vancha> is goed :), ben ik zo terug
<loladze> hallo
<loladze> test
<loladze> can someone reply please?
<Vancha> hmmm
<Vancha> helaas :(
<Vancha> geeft nog steeds niks weer onder geluid :(
<psydroid> maar je draait nu wel een andere kernel (de oude)?
<psydroid> dan is er iets anders aan de hand
 * psydroid geeft Ubuntu ontwikkelaars de schuld hiervan
<Vancha> apart :o
<Vancha> alsa-reload had ik ook geprobeerd
<psydroid> en alsamixer in de terminal?
<Vancha> nein :O
<Vancha> ah :D
<Vancha> even kijken hoor, als ik dat intyp.. krijg ik een grijs schermpje
<Vancha> met blauwe letters, waaar zowaar de naam van mijn geluidskaartje komt te staan? :D
<Vancha> of iig ATI r6xx HDMI
<Vancha> dat is ook geluid
<Vancha> en HD-Audio Generic
<psydroid> ja, maar vreemd dat je je geluidsinstellingsknopje op je desktop kwijt bent geraakt
<Vancha> die ben ik niet kwijt :O
<Vancha> die geeft gewoon geen uitvoer weer
<psydroid> of dat daar in ieder geval niets wordt weergegeven
<Vancha> ja :(
<psydroid> dus dan is het ook geen driverprobleem
<Vancha> oke :O
<psydroid> ik hoop, dat je voorlopig zonder geluid kunt leven
<psydroid> anders zou ik je aanraden om even de laatste daily te installeren en te kijken of die wel werkt
<Vancha> tsja dat moet dan maar :)
<psydroid> of anders even testen via een USB stick of zo
<Vancha> zal ik ff doen, ik zet hem wel op downloaden
<Vancha> thx man ;)
<psydroid> graag gedaan :)
<Vancha> was ik weer :p
<Vancha> internet valt uit
<psydroid> dat had ik gisteren, mijn internet was heel de dag weg
<Vancha> raar :S
<Vancha> nja gisteren had ik geneens internet
<Vancha> ubuntu 10.04 werkt op de een of andere manier niet samen met deze netwerkkaart
<Vancha> deze wel :O
<Vancha> maar hij valt soms wel eens weg
<psydroid> is je laptop erg nieuw?
<Vancha> ja :)
<Vancha> voor mij is hij vijf dagen oud, maar oorspronkelijk zijn ze voor het eerst gemaakt midden 2011
<Vancha> zit een amd e-450 in
<Vancha> die netwerkkaart is gewoon een onbekend merk volgens mij
<psydroid> hmm, dan zouden de drivers ook goed moeten werken
<psydroid> misschien kun je ergens zien wat voor een netwerkkaart het is
<Vancha> zit een azureware aw-139 of zo in :p
<Vancha> 139H
<psydroid> wat is dat nu weer?
<Vancha> de fabrikant leverde helemaal geen linux ondersteuning las ik gisteren, die website laat ook alleen maar windows drivers zien.
<Vancha> haha juist :p ik had er ook nog nooit van gehoord
<psydroid> maar op een of andere manier werkt het toch, misschien hebben ze een driver geschreven die nog niet perfect werkt
<Vancha> hoop het :O dan kan het altijd nog worden verbeterd, maar het werkt in ieder geval.
<Vancha> voor mijn trackpad dingetje heb ik ook nog geen drivers
<Vancha> wel drivers, maar hij werkt nog niet zoals hij hoort
<Vancha> op windows kan ik hem mooi gebruiken om mee te scrollen met twee vingers, en met drie vingers voor nog een aantal andere dingen, onder ubuntu is het een muis met 1 knopje :P
<psydroid> haha, nog even geduld hebben dan :P
<psydroid> of een echte muis gebruiken
<Vancha> "als je nou gewoon ff onder muis/touchpad onder systeeminstellingen kijkt, kun je dat zo aanvinken".
<Vancha> Oh oke :O dan is dat ook klaar :p
<Vancha> nu kan ik wel scrollen XD
<psydroid> aha :D
<Makesabe> Goedemorgen. Ik wil graag een cd kopieren met brasero maar er schijnt een plugin te ontbreken
<Makesabe> kan iemand me hiermee helpen?
<psydroid> goedenmorgen
<psydroid> wat voor plugin ontbreekt er?
<Makesabe> het systeem geeft aan dat niet alle bibliotheken zijn geïnstalleerd en dat plugin  /usr/bin/cdda2wav ontbreekt
<psydroid> welke bibliotheken zijn niet geïnstalleerd?
<psydroid> cdda2wav moet je zo kunnen installeren vanuit het Softwarecentrum
<Makesabe> het gaat om Installeer het volgende handmatig en probeer dan opnieuw: cdda2wav (programma) toc2cue (programma) cdrdao (programma) toc2cue (programma) cdrdao (programma).
<Makesabe> ik zocht in synaptic maar dat moet dus niet
<Makesabe> kun je me een stapsgewijze uitleg geven? Ben niet zo heel erg thuis in ubuntu
<psydroid> ik weet ook niet alles over ubuntu
<psydroid> maar mischien kun je in een terminal even proberen
<psydroid> sudo apt-get install cdda2wav
<psydroid> sudo apt-get install toc2cue
<psydroid> sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<psydroid> ik denk, dat die laatste al wel geïnstalleerd is
<Makesabe> <psydroid> de middelste kon hij niet vinden, de andere twee wel en zijn nu geïnstalleerd
<psydroid> Makesabe, dat is goed, ik hoop dat het nu wel werkt
<Makesabe> Inderdaad hij doet het nu. Dank voor je hulp spydroid!
<hosoka_> hallo allemaal
<hosoka_> goedemiddag
<OerHeks> hoi hosoka_
<hosoka_> OerHeks: hallo
<hosoka_> groot probleempje.
<OerHeks> owjee, vertel?
<hosoka_> per ongeluk is de administer account verwijderd en geen nieuwe user aan toegevoed. Nu bij opstarten, krijg alleen welkom scherm.
<hosoka_> ik werd net gebeld, hoe nu in te loggen.
<hosoka_> ben nu in de documenten te kijken hoe dit op te lossen.
<OerHeks> er is geen enkel account meer aanwezig ?
<hosoka_> de bedoeling was om de laptop te verkopen met de namen erop
<hosoka_> nee
<hosoka_> ik ga ervanuit dat de gebruiker zijn gegevens wilde verwijderen en zodoende denk ik ook die van hem heeft verwijdered.
<hosoka_> zou het kunnen om dit alsnog recht te krijgen door bij het opstarten direct op shift in te toetsen ?
<OerHeks> je bedoelt in recovery Adduser doen o.i.d. ?
<hosoka_> en dan via terminal een administrateur account te maken ?
<hosoka_> ongeveer zoiets ja
<OerHeks> ik weet het niet, ik dacht alleen dat een bestaand account verhoogd kan worden door aan sudoers toe te voegen.
<OerHeks> geen enkel account, dat heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt
<hosoka_> ik moet het even doorvragen, want de gebruiker werd er hyper van.
<hosoka_> zal dit een inleiding zijn om te starten ? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WachtwoordVergeten
<OerHeks> nee, als er een account was, zonder sudo rechten, zou je deze moeten volgen >>> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hosoka_> ok, ik zal hiernaar kijen en doormailen.
<hosoka_> bedankt.
<OerHeks> maar zonder account... ik denk dat diegene even moeten herinstallen :(
<hosoka_> ik had dat als laatste in mijn hoofd.
<OerHeks> ja, ik noem het niet graag ..
<hosoka_> en de gebruikers zijn nou niet eenmaal linux gebruikers, maar windows fan :-)
<hosoka_> ik had linux op de laptop geinstalleerd nadat ik zag dat windows bleef hangen tijdens de installatie.
<hosoka_> nu de laptop van de hand wordt gedaan, wilde hij alles met zijn naam verwijderen.
<hosoka_> waaronder ook zijn account
<OerHeks> veiligste is dan een schoone install, denk ik.
<OerHeks> Nadeel is, is dat diegene misschien spijt krijgt, laptop niet verkoopt en doorgaat met Ubuntu.
<hosoka_> dat ook, maar nu kunnen ze niet in het systeem komen. Mij werd verteld dat ze alleen bij het aanmeldingscherm komen en niet kunnen inloggen.
<hosoka_> dus is er waarschijnlijk iets veranderd in de Administer account.
<OerHeks> Vervelend, ik ben bang dat diegene er niet meer inkomt, via recovery wel, maar dan is er geen account om sudo aan te hangen.
<hosoka_> precies.
<hosoka_> was jou link aan het lezen, maar ik denk dat een schone installatie het veiligst is.
<OerHeks> misschien weet iemand anders nog een tip ?
<hosoka_> ik zal dat zo meteen telefonisch moeten begeleiden wat te doen.
<hosoka_> in ieder geval, bedankt voor zover.
<OerHeks> succes, hosoka_
<hosoka_> komt goed.
<hosoka_> dag
<remco_> hallo
<remco_> ik heb even een kort vraagje kan deze howto ook gebruikt worden zonder problemen onder 10.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/912949/
<Somelauw> Waarschijnlijk een hele domme vraag, maar als een bedrijf mij 50MB internet belooft, wat krijg ik dan precies?
<Somelauw> Ja, ik weet wat MB's zijn
<Somelauw> Maar wat bedoelen ze daarmee?
<StefandeVries> Dan krijg je 50 Megabit/s
<StefandeVries> Maximaal.
<remco_> meestal een snelheid van 50 : door 8
<StefandeVries> Omgerekend is dat 40/8 Megabyte per seconde.
<Somelauw> oh, maar waarom zeggen ze dan niet gewoon megabit per seconde?
<StefandeVries> Dat zeggen ze.
<remco_> indd dan moet je dus direct op de wijkkast aangesloten zitten
<StefandeVries> 50 Megabit is 6,25 Megabyte/s, maximaal.
<Somelauw> StefandeVries: je bedoelt 50/8 megabytes per seconde, toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat is 6,25 megabytes/s ;)
<Somelauw> StefandeVries: Nee, ze zeggen echt 50MB internet (zonder per seconde) erbij.
<StefandeVries> Dat kan niet.
<StefandeVries> Of ja, dat zéggen ze.
<remco_> kan iemand van julie mij misschien stap voor stap helpen om mijn apache directory en main page om te zetten naar die van mijzelf ipv de standaard testpagina van apache
<StefandeVries> Je krijgt maximaal 50 Mb/s = 6,25 MB/s
<StefandeVries> remco_, ik heb geen ervaring met webservers, helaas. Misschien komt er zometeen nog iemand die dat wel heeft :)
<remco_> miscchien wel misschien niet toch bedankt StefandeVries
<Somelauw> StefandeVries: kijk maar op de site van upc. (http://www.upc.nl/internet/), maar het lijkt mij ook het meest waarschijnlijk dat ze per seconde bedoelen.
<StefandeVries> Ja, weet ik.
<StefandeVries> En ze bedoelen per seconde.
<StefandeVries> 50 MB internet betekent niks. :P
<Somelauw> StefandeVries: Inderdaad. Dan gaan ze het voor de gewone klant eenvoudiger maken en dan snap ik het niet meer.
<remco_> lol
<StefandeVries> 50 MB klinkt beter dan de 6,25 die je daadwerkelijk maximaal krijgt.
<remco_> das het nadeel als de "standaarden" niet gehanteerd worden met aanduidingen
<StefandeVries> Ze zeggen ook 50 MB terwijl het 50 Mb moet zijn.
<remco_> ja megabyte of megabit scheelt toch aardig wat
<Dykam> Raar probleem, wifi hotspot werkt even, maar valt dan uit
<Dykam> en soms valt het meteen uit
<Dykam> via gnome/unity's network manager
<Dykam> het werkte wel een paar seconden
<Vancha> hey piepels
<Vancha> ik heb het geluidsprobleem wat ik eerder vandaag had net verholpen ;)
<JanC> in feite moet het Mbit zijn, en niet Mb...  ;)
<JanC> StefandeVries: ^^^
<JanC> 'b' is al het symbool voor een andere eenheid
<StefandeVries> Voor welke eenheid?
<JanC> ben ik vergeten
<JanC> maar het wordt idd. ook vaak voor "bit" gebruikt
<JanC> (alleen staat dat in geen enkele standaard vziw)
<StefandeVries> Eigenlijk boeit het me in deze/elke context niet bijster veel. We snappen elkaar.
<JanC> bijUPC gebruiken ze ook "Mb" zie ik
<StefandeVries> En de cirkel is rond.
<JanC> ah nee, onderaan staat MB...
<JanC> maar dat gaat over mobiel internet, dus waarschijnlijk echt wel bytes
<alex-> Is er een manier om flash filmpjes te downloaden?
<timo^> videodownloadhelper in FF
<alex-> Dowload die alle flash bestanden?
<timo^> nee
<timo^> maar voor Youtube e.d. is het goed :)
<alex-> Ik moet het van een andere site
<timo^> welke?
<alex-> 192.168.178.210
<Jeeves_> OriginAS:
<Jeeves_> NetName:        PRIVATE-ADDRESS-CBLK-RFC1918-IANA-RESERVED
<timo^> werkt niet ;)
<OerHeks> gewoon proberen, zou ik zeggen
<Jeeves_> Daar kunnen we niet bij he :)
<OerHeks> lokale website, geinig
<alex-> daar wil ik vanaf downloaden
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<alex-> ja hoe doe ik dat dan?:P
<timo^> met videodownloadhelper dus ;)
<alex-> dat kon toch alleen vanaf youtube?
<timo^> niet alleen
<alex-> hmm ik zal het proberen
<remco_> iemand aanwezig die mij kan helpen apache /var/www folder en standaard pagina om te zetten naar die van mijn eigen folder / site
<alex-> remco_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376912
<remco_> die file heb ik al proberen aan te passen via ff die tuto zoeken brb
<remco_> alex zie 14.44 timestap
<remco_> dan blijft ie dus de default gebruiken
<remco_> alex stukje genaamd "to create a new site
<remco_> ik dat nog eens herhalen zal het wel weer eens verdeerd getypt hebben ofzo
<remco_> hmm krijg deze error nu http://paste.ubuntu.com/913234/
<alex-> remco_: ik kan je niet verder helpen
<alex-> remco_: geen verstand van :p
<alex-> sorry
<alex-> je kunt het vragen in het engels in #ubuntu-server
<remco_> ok dan een andere vraag waarom kan ik niet upgraden naar 11.04 "sudo apt-get update" doet ie niets meer en "sudo apt-get upgrade" ook niet ik zit nu 10.04
<remco_> lijkt mij dat ie dan verder moet updaten/graden
<FOAD> Dan moet je een system update doen.
<remco_> FOAD: kan ik dat niet meer gewoon via upgrade doen dan ik heb 8.04 ook geupgrade via "sudo apt-get update" en uiteindelijk "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<corewillem> hallo
<trijntje> hey corewillem
<corewillem> hoi trijntje :)
<Somelauw> remco_: volgens mij is het sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Somelauw> Je kunt ook de update-manager starten
<bengelke> mag ik iets vragen ?
<Luckiboy> vraag maar raak ;)
<bengelke> kan je mij aub vertellen hoe mijn webcam werkt in een programma zoals emesen
<Luckiboy> mijn webcam werkt altijd, maar ja die van mij is ingebouwd (laptop), maar je wil weten hoe je hem kan aansluiten?
<bengelke> die van mij is ook ingebouwd in de laptop
<bengelke> en waar staan die instellingen dan bij emesen
<Luckiboy> ik gebruik geen msn, maar staat er bij msn geen icoontje van de webcam bij?
<OerHeks> werkt je webcam met Cheese ?
<bengelke> heb cheese nog niet geprobeerd... zal dat eerst eens proberen en er staat inderdaad geen icoontje bij emenese
<OerHeks> klein testtooltje waarmee je foto kan maken
<OerHeks> zit standaard geinstalleerd dacht ik.
<bengelke> hij werkt met cheese.. heb net geprobeerd
<bengelke> of heb je anders een ander programma zoals msn in ubuntu
<Luckiboy> pigdin?
<Luckiboy> *Pidgin
<bengelke> en dat werkt met je msn account ?µ
<trijntje> empathy
<Luckiboy> Pidgin wel ja, en empathy ook, genoeg alternatieven dus
<alex-> en anders amsn
<alex-> of andere alternatieven
<trijntje> ik dacht dat ze empathy als standaard hebben gekozen omdat het webcam beter ondersteund
<bengelke> ok dank u zal die eens proberen :p
<bengelke> krijg foutmelding :s
<Somelauw> pidgin zit vol met problemen
<bengelke> het is met empathy dat ik problemen heb om in te loggen
<bengelke> heb nu alle programma's geprobeerd maar zie nergens de webcam staan hoor
<bengelke> en hij werkt perfect met cheese
<OerHeks> hmm voor flash gebruik, is het mogenlijk dat je de instellingen van flash/webtoegang moet instellen.
<OerHeks> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/help04.html
<OerHeks> nee deze >> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<alex-> remco_: apt-get update herlaad de softwarelijst, dus als je je sources.list geupdate hebt dan laad hij een lijst opnieuw in met de programma's die je kunt installeren
<alex-> remco_: apt-get update controlleert of er updates zijn voor nieuwe software (e.g. beveiliging of een nieuwere versie)
<alex-> remco_: als je wilt upgraden zoek dan even via google: ubuntu how to upgrade to 11.04 using cli
<remco_> dankje alex als je er nog bent
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-04
<remco_> middag
<corewillem> middag
<remco_> ik ben mijn ubuntu aan het upgraden maar nu krijg ik telkens de melding "xset : unable to open display" ook zegt ie nu dat ie een x686 kernel pakt verder gaan doet ie ook niet
<corewillem> zou niet weten wat het is zullen anderen je perfect mee kunnen helpen waarschijnlek
<remco_> ja ff afwachten tot er iemand in chat kijkt
<corewillem> komt wel :)
<remco_> oh ja meestal wel zit hier al 8 jaar regelmatig dus ik weet hoe het werkt :D
<szal> remco_: wat ben je precies aan het upgraden?
<remco_> szal: ik zat gisteren nog op ubuntu 10.04 toen van daar naar 10.10 nu ben ik inmiddels vandaaruit aan het upgraden naar 11.04 of 11.10 volgens mij meteen 11.10 ben daar enkel niet zeker van
<remco_> ik heb hem nu cntrl alt del gegeven stond al meer dan uur op die error op loop
<remco_> misschien dat ie dalijk doorgaat
<szal> "have fun".. zal einigszins eenvoudiger geweest zijn om direkt 11.10 nieuw op te spelen
<remco_> rare is ook dat hij dus in textbase blijft hangen telkens
<remco_> het is overigens 11.10
<remco_> hij zecht nu dus dat ie "gnu linux 33.0.0-17-generic-pae i686 zou draaien
<remco_> wat bij mijn weet een x86 zou moeten zijn snap er niet veel van momenteel
<szal> dat is hetzelfde
<remco_> ok
<remco_> szal: maar hij gaat dus niet meer naar de GUI toe en kan nu niets meer
<remco_> dit is wat ik krijg bij opstarten "starting up ....ubuntu 11.10 remco-desktop tty1 remco-desktop login: "maar dat is dus text based niet graphisch
<remco_> ik denk dat er iets fout is gegaan bij de configuratie van xset en dat ie daarom de gui niet kan loaden of iets dergelijks
<remco_> denk dat dit een complete nieuwe install gaat worden direct van 8.04 door uppen naar 11.10
<remco_> had verwacht dat net als alle andere keren dat ik heb geupgrade via internet het geen problemen zou geven maar ja dat was natuurlijk te mooi om waar te zijn
<corewillem> oeioei van 8.04
<corewillem> ik waag niet meer dan 3 upgrades
<remco_> haha
<corewillem> beter dan windhoos daar moet je zeker niet uodaten
<remco_> j a je wil niet weten hoeveel cd`s ik dan wel niet nodig heb ieder jaar inclusief die ik uitleen en dan meestal niet terug krijg
<corewillem> usb ?
<corewillem> cd rw ?
<remco_> cd rw schijnen niet te werken :/ en usb heb ik maar en daar staat me win 7 install iso op
<corewillem> cd rw gebruikte ik vroeger
<corewillem>  nu usb en anders dvd rw
<remco_> + ik werk ook nog veel met oudere systemen die zowieso niet via usb opstarten helaas
<corewillem> tjah heb hier ook nog pentium 3 systeempje taan
<corewillem> weet neit wat ik er op zou zetten
<remco_> kan der servertje van maken of gewoon een oud OS om wat mee te rotzooien
<corewillem> inderdaad
<JapyDooge> lekker met OS/2 Warp, BeOS, enz hobby'en :P
<JapyDooge> is een p3 perfect voor
 * OerHeks slaat er de tentharingen mee de grond in, ideaal!
<corewillem> os/2 is dat niet van inm ?
<OerHeks> volgens mij niet. van IBM geloof ik ..
<corewillem> typfout
<corewillem> zou da beestje als test server kunnen dienen ?
<remco_> ik moet toch ook eens een lekker old school os op een systeem installen weet enkel telkens niet welke
<corewillem> ik ook niet
<corewillem> zou dos wekren ofzo
<Vancha> iemand anders toevallig ook last van ernstige vertraging bij het opstarten van programma's via de launcher?
<idefix> what would be a suitable size for a homepage background image?
<idefix> cd #html
<idefix> hoi
<idefix> waarom is er geen #ubuntu-nl-html channel?
<khildin> idefix je kan via webchat.freenode.net via je browser gewoon in dit kanaal komen
<khildin> of bedoel je dat nioet?
<khildin> niet*
<idefix> khildin maar ik wil graag via Xchat in het kanaal komen!
<Luckiboy> Lukt dat dan niet?
<Luckiboy> idefix: Ik gebruik Xchat, dus ik denk dat ik je wel kan helpen ;)
<corewillem> idefix
<corewillem> ik ken die naam van ergens aja asterix en obelix
<idefix> Luckiboy, nou ja, het channel is leeg
<idefix> alleen ik zit erin nu
<StefandeVries> Ja, omdat kanaal officieel niet bestaat ;)
<StefandeVries> Kanalen worden automatisch aangemaakt wanneer je erin gaat.
<Luckiboy> Wat heb je bij je kanaalinstellingen staan?
<khildin> idefix: waarom zou je naar een ubuntu-nl-html kanaal willen? (zoals al gezegd, dat kanaal bestaat niet... dat je er alleen in zit komt omdat je hem net gecreeerd hebt)
<idefix> Luckiboy, khildin, ik had wat vraagjes over het bouwen van een website, het is niet dringend
<Bril> Hoi.
<Bril> Ik had net een filmpje aan, ik sloot hem af maar het geluid hoorde ik nog. Via de werkbalk lins (unity?) zag ik het programma niet meer open.
<Oer> avond Bril
<Bril> Wat is dan de beste manier om te checken welke programmas actief zijn?
<Bril> gister liep bijv. me pc half te stuiteren op een brak film bestand, vlc moest er van huilen. Maar hoe sluit ik dan vlc? ik weet niet goed hoe ik draaiende processen kan zien en killen
<Bril> is top in de terminal beste optie?
<Oer> top is standaard, htop is fijner
<Bril> zo eens proberen vlc te killen
<Bril> heb htop geinstallt, bedankt
<Bril> Ben overigens erg content met ubuntu nog steeds op me desktop
<trijntje> Bril: geluidmenu -> Geluidsinstellingen -> Toepassingen
<Bril> Ah, ook handig ja
<alex-> content?
<alex-> ubuntu heeft toch een ingebouwde systeemmonitor
<alex-> waar je processen kunt killen ?
<rkokkelk> nou niet echt ingebouwde, maar de normale system monitor voor Gnome, je vindt het bij Systeem -> administratie -> systeem monitor
<Bril> die zocht ik eigenlijk ja
<Bril> zelfde als htop  maar dan wat grafischer
<Bril> overigens zoek ik in mijn software dan op monitor. Jouw broodkruimelpad kan ik niet nadoen maar dat is wellicht door 11.10 ?
<alex-> Bril: wat rkokkelk gebruikt is voor Gnome
<alex-> Bril: jij gebruikt waarschijnlijk Unit
<alex-> Unity *
<alex-> open de dash
<alex-> en typ in: monitor
<rkokkelk> nou niet helemaal, htop geeft namelijk veel meer info dan system monitor,  zoals processen van andere gebruikers en process tree
<rkokkelk> Mijn excuses ben nog oude ubuntu 10.04 gebruiker
<alex-> rkokkelk: dat wel, maar volgensmij wil Bril het alleen om zijn VLC af te sluiten, hier zijn meestal geen meerdere gebruikers
<alex-> rkokkelk: en hij wil graag een grafische applicatie
<alex-> rkokkelk: het enige grote verschil tussen unity en gnome is hoe het eruit ziet
<alex-> eh sorry
<alex-> ja
<alex-> het enige grote verschil tussen 11.10 en 10.04 is gnome/unity
<alex-> hoe het eruit ziet dus
<Oer> gnome3 onder de motorkap
<Bril> ja, meerdere users enzo is allemaal niet van toepassing
<Bril> maar dat monitor kan ik vinden en prima mee werken
<JanC> rkokkelk: GNOEM System Monitor kan ook processen van andere gebruikers tonen en zo...
<JanC> GNOME*
<rkokkelk> JanC: ja maar niet bij default in tegenstelling tot htop, daar doelde ik meer op, ben het nu aan het proberen trouwens en mijn opties zijn disabeld
<JanC> ik heb geen flauw idee  wat de defaults zijn in htop, maar ook daar is dat instelbaar (en wordt onthouden)
<idefix> wat is er gebeurd met de 'view source'-functie van webpages in Mozilla Firefox?
<misnix3> niks, zit onder de rechter muisklik
<JanC> en in het web developer menu
<erkan^> hallo, ik heb een probleem: firefox werkt niet goed
<erkan^> amai iedereen gaat slapen. ik ga verder uitzoeken
<erkan^> eindelijk werkt firefox weer hoera
<pjotter> hoi allemaal
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-05
<DragoniaX_DX> hallo :)
<JapyDooge> hoi
<corewillem> hoi
<angela-> goedemiddag ik heb een vraag waarom is linux unix niet gebruiks vriendelijk als ik iets wil dan lukt het gewwon niet
<CasW> Heb je een specifiek probleem, of wil je gewoon even zeiken over Linux?
<angela-> het verschil tussen kernel en gnu enzovoort zegt mij totaal niets
<corewillem> dat is juist een goed punt dat dat gescheiden is wat is je probleem ?
<corewillem> dan kunnen wij het mischien oplossen
<angela-> probleem is dat ik totaal niet overweg kan met linux of unix enzo
<JapyDooge> http://www.loi.nl/cursussen/informatica_en_pc_en_internet/overige_certificeringen_en_vakcursussen/linux_professional/index.htm
<corewillem> maar wat is je concreet probleem ? je kan 10tallen gui's instaleren ?
<corewillem> kan nooit zo moeilijjk zijn
<DragoniaX_DX> oh
<angela-> bij voor beeld windows is gebruiks vriendelijk er voor mij daar in tegen is linux unix gnu of hoe je het ook noemen mag voor mij heel erg ingewikkeld
<JapyDooge> tsja, leren :)
<angela-> ik ben niet van plan mij daar in te verdiepen
<JapyDooge> dan zou ik het vooral niet gebruiken :)
<angela-> ik ben opgegroeit met windows dus overstappen naar linux ofzo is al geen optie voor mij
<StefandeVries> Nou, goed. Dan weten we dat.
<StefandeVries> Kunnen we je misschien nog helpen met een concreet iets?
<angela-> nee
<JapyDooge> lmao
<StefandeVries> Nu voel ik me een partypooper :D
<corewillem> ik kan je mischien helpen even iets opzoeken wacht even angela
<FOAD> The laat corewillem.
<JapyDooge> ik geloof niet dat dat verschil had gemaakt corewillem :)
<Idroy> denk het ook niet
<CH_> Opgegroeid met Windows, dan leer je in ieder geval niet te spellen.
<corewillem> http://www.linspire.com/
<JapyDooge> lol
<corewillem> oh had net iets opgezocht :)
<FOAD> Al je welgemeende moeite voor niets, corewillem.
<DragoniaX_DX> wie weet een mediaplayer waar je verschillende interfaces kan selecteren, maar dan wel met een iets grotere lettertype ?  bijna alle interfaces zijn heel klein like winamp o.o
<CasW> Waar ik meteen aan moet denken, is XBMC. Maar ja, dat zal vást totaal niet kloppen.
<corewillem> xbmc maka dat zoek je niet waarschijnlek niet
<corewillem> ah casw was me voor :)
<JapyDooge> VLC heeft ook skinns
<corewillem> inderdaad
<JapyDooge> XMMS, maar dat is een WinAmp-kloon inderdaad
<JapyDooge> VLC is erg fijn en skinable :-)
<DragoniaX_DX> kan ik daar dan ook de letters groter maken?
<JapyDooge> DragoniaX_DX: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/skins.php
<JapyDooge> eentje uitzoeken met grote letters/knoppen :-)
<DragoniaX_DX> oh oke effe kieken
<DragoniaX_DX> gelukt :D
<corewillem> goedzo
<JapyDooge> mooi DragoniaX_DX
<DragoniaX_DX> ja thnx voor helpen :)
<Bin> Hi all
<Bin> I have problemo
<Bin> My systemo not shutting downo
<corewillem> english chat  pleas this is dutch chat
<Bin> Americano
<CasW> Bin: Join #ubuntu
<Bin> Nee
<Bin> :P
<CasW> Of Nederlands, mag ook.
<corewillem> natuurlijk :)
<Bin> Jaja is al goed hehehe
<Bin> Weet iemand wat het probleem is met mijn Packard Bell W8934 ?
<Bin> elke ubuntu versie van 2009-2011 wil hij niet afsluiten
<Bin> blijft freezen
<Bin> bij afsluiten
<Bin> als ik f12 (of escape) indruk dan zie je die text  en dan staat er shutting down
<Bin> en doet niks
<DragoniaX_DX> oh
<DragoniaX_DX> hier ook :)
<Bin> Is dat normaal dan ?
<Bin> Windows sluit namelijk wel af zonder problemen
<Bin> Wil linux al een tijdje proberen maar hier knap ik al op af
<DragoniaX_DX> is een bug denk xD
<corewillem> met k,op afsluiten ?
<Bin> Normaal afsluiten willem, dan in de test staat ''shutting down'' maar doet niks
<Bin> hij blijft op dat scherm staan (vast gevroren)
<Bin> Ubuntu is niet het engiste met dit probleem, heb andere distro's geprobeerd en hetzelfde probleem
<Bin> mijn oude laptop is van 2006
<corewillem> raar
<DragoniaX_DX> via livecd op usb stick blijft ie hangen khb nu geinstalleerd en dan is t weg volgens mij o.o
<DragoniaX_DX> brb :-)
<Bin> @DragoniaX_DX heb dat al gedaan, blijft hetelfde
<DRagoniaX_DX> biw :-)
<lord4163> Hoi :)
<lord4163> Als je Ubuntu in VirtualBox hebt, moet je dan ook nog de fglrx drivers installeren?
<StefandeVries> Nee :)
<lord4163> Maar hij doet zo raar en is traag
<lord4163> ik krijg ook van zulke kleurenblokjes
<Oer> heb je in de vbox instellingen geheugen, videogeheugen etc ingesteld ?
<Oer> eerst je vm stoppen natuurlijk
<Oer> 2d 3d
<lord4163> ja heb hem op 3d staan en al het videogeheugen gegeven, was maar 128
<lord4163> MB
<lord4163> Hoe kan je instellen dat de launcher zich weer normaal gedraagt in 12.04?
<lord4163> hallo?
<lord4163> Nou dan ga ik maar weer ciao
<Oer> Ik draai nog geen 12.04
<Oer> maar er is een tooltje, my-unity, daarmee kan je gedrag e.d. instellen
<StefandeVries> Ik draai geen Unity :P
<Oer> en wat noem je 'normaal'?
<lord4163> Oke, ik ook niet maar heb het in VB
<lord4163> Zoals in 11.10, ze moeten er niet aan kloten :(
<Oer> ehm 3d effecten zullen afhankelijk zijn van je systeem, dus verwacht daar niet teveel van.
<lord4163> Volgens mij is die goed genoeg ;)
<lord4163> Eerst Unity maken met als doel zo weinig mogelijk pixels innemen en nu verspillen ze gewoon 30px ofzo
<lord4163> Voor de rest ziet het er best mooi uit, behalve de dash
<Oer> 32-64 pixels zie ik
<lord4163> Ja nog meer :P
<lord4163> Die 6 knoppen maakte het juist makkelijk en netjes, en nu komt mijn geschiedenis.
<lord4163> maja ik ga nu ciao
<Guest19444> Hoi. Heb een probleem met firefox: laadt geen sites, blijft maar waiting for .... Er is wel een Auto eth0 verbinding met het modem. Gaat om Ubuntu 10.04.4 die ik gisteren heb geïnstalleerd. verder geen besturingsprogramma op harde schijf, Windows 7 is volledig verwijderd. Grt Rudy
<Oer> Guest19444, wat gebeurt er als je 173.194.43.55  invoert ? zie je google.nl?
<Guest19444> ja, dan zie ik google.nl
<Guest19444> Maar op google kan ik niet verder via de links nadat ik op een onderwerp heb gezocht
<Oer> dns probleem dus
<Guest19444> enig idee hoe ik dat oplos?
<Oer> edit je internet config en neem de dns nummers van je provider, als dat niet werkt, de dns invullen met router-ip
<misnix> vast wel ;)
<Oer> na editten, even netwerk uitschakelen en weer in.
<Oer> van KPN Primary Nameserver: 195.121.1.34 Secondary Nameserver: 195.121.1.66  bijvoorbeeld
<Guest19444> OK ga ik even proberen
<lord4163> Hi
<StefandeVries> Hi :)
<lord4163> Is iemand hier nog goed in bash scripting?
<CasW> Wat probeer je te doen?
<JanC> lord4163: stel gewoon je vraag, dan zien we wel...
<lord4163> Een scriptje maken voor het dvd backuppen
<JanC> daar zijn nog niet genoeg scripts voor?  ;)
<lord4163> Ik kan er echt helemaal niks van
<lord4163> maar ik wil dus iets als if dvd mounted coninue
<lord4163> hoe doe je dat?
<lord4163> en als er geen dvd gemount is echo er is geen dvd gemount
<lord4163> Hoe doe je zoiets?
<rkokkelk> daar gebruik je een udev rule voor, udev is het proces wat automatisch functies uitvoert als er een nieuw apparaat wordt gevonden, zoals usb
<JanC> rkokkelk: dat lijkt me niet wat lord4163 bedoelt
<lord4163> mount /dev/sr0 ?
<Oer> zoiets, met voortgang > http://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide/A_progress_bar_(gauge_box)
<lord4163> Er staat daar niets
<Oer> huh echt niet?
<lord4163> There is currently no text in this page. You can search for this page title in other pages, or search the related logs.
<DragoniaX_LXDE_> zet de ) achter de link :)
<lord4163> Oh aha
<lord4163> maar zo ingewikkeld hoef ik het niet
<lord4163> Moet zoiets worden
<lord4163> Voer uw dvd in
<lord4163> druk enter als deze gereed is
<lord4163> En dan voor de zekerheid kijken of hij gemount is
<lord4163> Vul de naam in van de film
<lord4163> mkdir $naam
<lord4163> sudo apt-get install vobcopy
<lord4163> vobcopy -m /home/$USER/$naam
<lord4163> sudo apt-get install genisoimage
<lord4163> genisoimage -o /home/$USER/$naam.iso /home/fabian/$naam
<rkokkelk> je zou kunen kijken naar gxmessage of dat je helpt, hiermee kan je kleine GUI frames maken met standaard knoppen en input
<Oer> df -h /home/$USER/$naam erbij, ook handig
<lord4163> Het hoeft niet zo moeilijk...
<rkokkelk> maar wat verwacht je dan, want met gxmessage krijg je mini GUI waar je wat kan in typen, zoiets heb je nodig als je userinput wilt??
<lord4163> Ik hoef toch geen mini gui? Kan je dan niets typen?
<JanC> if [ ! `udisks --poll-for-media /dev/sr0` ]; then echo no disk; exit; fi
<lord4163> Geweldig
<lord4163> Dankje
<JanC> (of op 4 lijnen als je het wat leesbaarder wil maken
<Guest19444> Ben een tijdje aan het prutsen: vraag me af in welk scherm de DNS  moet worden gewijzigd. Bij IPv4 settings? [21:05] <Oer> dns probleem dus
<JanC> elke ";" kan je vervangen door ene newline
<corewillem> bij de netwerkingstellingen
<misnix> ja, bij ip4 settings
<Oer> jups ipv4
<misnix> tenzij je ipv6 gebruikt ;-)
<lord4163> JanC> Weet je ook hoe de gebruiker de variable dan kan invullen?
<Oer> en 'voor alle gebruikers' aanvinken is ook handigjes
<Guest19444> Betekent dat ik automatic DHCP wijzig in manual, of Automatic DHCP handhaaf en de gegevens bij Routes ingeef?
<misnix> met read, lord4163
<JanC> lord4163: $1 is de eerste parameter die je meegeeft aan je script, $2 de tweede, etc.
<Oer> Ik zou manual doen, een ip kiezen in je ip-range, gateway en dns
<Oer> je gateway is wel juist, anders had je geen enkel internet.
<JanC> je kan ook 'read' gebruiken (zie de bash-handleiding)
<lord4163> Oki zal wel zoeken
<misnix> er zijn bash tutorials genoeg op het net, lord4163
<lord4163> maar dat werkt niet zoals in ruby variable = gets ()
<misnix> als je iets wilt dat als ruby werkt moet je ruby gebruiken :-D
<DragoniaX_LXDE_> oh :-D
<JanC> "read variable" lijkt me simpeler dan die Ruby...  :P
<lord4163> Ja maar jouw regeltje werkt denk ik niet
<lord4163> no disc terwijl ik er 1 in heb
<JanC> oh, right
<JanC> lord4163, werkt dit: if [ ! "`mount | grep /dev/sr0`" ]; then echo no disk; exit; fi
<lord4163> Super bedankt, nu werkt hij perfect
<lord4163> Zo nu eens testen
<JanC> die eerste had ik duidelijk niet zelf getest  ;)
<JanC> lord4163: en begrijp je ook hoe het werkt?  ;)
<lord4163> Ja, simpele commandos, cd, mkdir, rmdir
<lord4163> Ik zal een kopie posten op het forum
<lord4163> Maar kan ik ook een pauze inbrengen?
<lord4163> Voer uw dvd in druk enter als u klaar bent
<misnix> met read :)
<Guest19444> Heb de DNS etc nog niet goed staan: nog geen internet mogelijk. Het staat zo: Adress: mijn ip-adres, Netmask 255.255.255.0, Gateway 195.190.241.8, DNS van KPN 195.121.1.34, search domains: 195.121.1.66
<lord4163> Hoe dan precies?
<lord4163> gewoon leeg laten?
<misnix> op de regel na je echo alleen read zetten, of read dummy of zo
<misnix> na enter gaat ie weer verder
<lord4163> ok, best simpel
<Oer> Guest19444, zet dan eens je gateway ook als dns ?
<Oer> wel raar nummer, overigens.
<Oer> dat lijkt me je echte ip.
<Oer> met het gateway ip kom je in de inlogscherm van de router.
<Guest19444> Als ik in mijn experiabox kijk zie ik: INTERNET:  subnetmask: 255.255.255.255, gateway: 195.190.241.8, Prim DNS: 195.121.1.34, Sec DNS: 195.121.1.66. Bij GATEWAY staat: 192.168.2.254, subnetmask: 255.255.255.0
<Oer>  192.168.2.254 lijkt me juist, als gateway
<Oer> ip-adres, Netmask 255.255.255.0, Gateway 192.168.2.254, DNS van KPN 195.121.1.34, search domains: 195.121.1.66
<Oer> en als die dns nog niet werkt, dns 192.168.2.254 maken
<DragoniaX_KDE> biw
<DragoniaX_KDE> hoe kan ik mp3 afspelen in amarok? :-)
<Guest19444> Nou Oer, het helpt helaas niets. Firefox blijft de server niet vinden als ik naar een website wil. :-(
<Oer> Na eem veranderimg metwerk herstart ?
<Guest19444> Na elke verandering heb ik de netwerkkabel losgehaald en weer ingeplugd.
<misnix> Guest19444, probeer eens     sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Guest19444> misnix, op welke plek voer ik die opdracht in?
<misnix> in een terminal
<misnix> die vind je in het accessories menu als het goed is
<Guest19444> ok, dank je, had ik net ontdekt
<misnix> sudo vraagt om je (eigen) wachtwoord
<Guest19444> heb net commando gegeven (met wachtwoord) met als resultaat {start|stop|restart|force-reload}. Neem aan dat dat de boel reset?
<misnix> dan heb je zeker geen restart achter het commando gezet?
<Guest19444> oeps, zie dat nu pas, zal ik alsnog even doen
<Guest19444> Resultaat: reconfiguring network interfaces ... Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<misnix> en werkt het?
<Guest19444> nee, helaas kan ik alleen via het ip.adres van google 173.194.43.55 komen, maar daar blijft firefox hangen op connecting .... als ik op een link klik
<misnix> wat heb je nu als dns ingevuld?
<Guest19444> Ik heb DHCP op automatic staan. Dus helemaal geen DNS ingevuld. Alleen als DHCP op automatic staat kom ik via het ip.adres op de Google pagina.
<misnix> dhcp en dns zijn 2 verschillende dingen
<misnix> met dhcp geeft je modem je pc een ip adres
<misnix> dns vertaalt ip nummers naar namen en omgekeerd
<Guest19444> dat weet ik maar dns kan niet gewijzigd worden als ik DHCP niet op manual zet. Zodra ik dat doe gebeurt er helemáál niets. Maar ben nogal vasthoudend, ga meestal door totdat een probleem is opgelost. Dus wil graag jouw suggesties proberen.
<misnix> heb je in dat geval de dns server(s) gezet in je modem?
<Guest19444> Heb de DNS'n 195.121.1.34 en 195.121.1.66 (van KPN) bij IPv4 settings bij DNS servers en search domains ingevuld.
<Guest19444> De DNS nummers staan in mijn modem al  bij Addresses en Internet. Zie geen velden waar ik DNS'n kan invullen als ik in de Experiabox inlog.
<Guest19444> Ik voer ze in bij "Edit connections", Auto eth0, in Ubuntu.
<Oer> oke, en op dat 1e veld, 'voor alle gebruikers' aanvinken?
<misnix> zo, gescheiden met komma?     195.121.1.34 , 195.121.1.66
<misnix> bij search domain he  ik alleen "lan" staan
<misnix> heb
<Guest19444> nee, heb de tweede DNS in het vak "Search domains" eronder ingevuld. Ga het nu even op jouw manier doen
<Guest19444> Heb nu alles op jouw aanwijzing ingevuld en die van Oer aangevinkt. De verbinding disconnected en weer connected. Maar nog steeds geen websites te benaderen. Misschien zit het probleem toch in de installatie van deze Ubuntu 10.04.4 versie. Het systeem bleef in de allerlaatste installatie/afrondingsfase een paar keer hangen waardoor ik een aantal keer op "overslaan" heb geklikt. Misschien zijn hierbij vitale bestanden niet geinsta
<misnix> lijkt me niet waarschijnlijk maar je kunt het natuurlijk proberen
<Guest19444> Wat zou het evt. nog meer kunnen zijn?
<misnix> eigenlijk geen idee, kun je misschien de output van de volgende commandos plakken in  http://paste.ubuntu.comn ?
<misnix> ifconfig;  route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<misnix> en kloppen die dns servers wel?
<Oer> ja, die gaf ik ter voorbeeld voor kpn
<Guest19444> De dns serverinfo komt uit mijn Experiabox, dus ga ervan uit dat ze kloppen.
<Guest19444> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916680/
<Guest19444> kun je er zo bij?
<Oer> ipv6
<misnix> gebruik je ipv6?
<misnix> want je ipv4 ip adress staat er niet, je routing tabel zie ik ook niet
<Oer> hmm ja, zet ipv4 op automatisch en ipv6 ook ?
<misnix> en je dns config file, resolv.conf is leeg
<Guest19444> ipv6 stond op automatic
<Guest19444> moet die op ignore?
<misnix> bij mij staat ie op ignore maar heb me daar niet in verdiept
<Guest19444> Zodra ik automatic DHCP inschakel kunnen er geen DNS gegevens meer worden ingevuld (velden niet vulbaar).
<misnix> in dat geval moet de dns van je modem/router goed geconfigureerd zijn
<misnix> of handmatig invoeren in /etc/resolv.conf
<misnix> sorry, ik ga zo naar bed
<Guest19444> modem/router heeft altijd goed gewerkt, totdat ik met Ubuntu begon. DNS 195.121.1.34 en .66. Ik ook in ieder geval bedankt voor alle suggesties! Wellicht tot ziens.
<misnix> is goed
<misnix> overigens heb ik altijd vaker problemen met windows en netwerking :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-06
<trijntje> hoe kan ik een zombi proces doodmaken? Ik kan firefox niet starten omdat die zombie in de weg zit
<misnix> trijntje, niet volgens mij
<trijntje> hmm nee, volgens mij ook niet. kill -9 werkte iig niet, maar na een tijdje ging het proces vanzelf weg
<misnix> x restarten misschien dat je dan het parent process killt
<misnix> ah, ok
<misnix> firefox neemt nog wel eens flink wat tijd om alles op te ruimen
<Oer> om te checken of er nog een 'z' zombie is >>> ps aux | awk '{ print $8 " " $2 }' | grep -w Z
<trijntje> meestal maakt het me niet uit, ik reboot de pc toch elke dag. maar als de zombie nog een lock op een bestand heeft is het wel vervelend
<misnix> weet je zeker dat het een zombie was? normaal verdwijnwen die niet vanzelf
<misnix> zie commando dat oer net gaf
<Oer> dan had dat process geen 'Z' denk ik, als die vanzelf dood gaat
<misnix> ik denk ook dat het geen echte zombie was
<misnix> heb wel dat firefox crashed en bij opstarten zegt dat ie al/nog draait
<misnix> maar dat gaat voorbij
<trijntje> misnix: gnome-system-monitor liet iets van wait_exit() ofzo zien..
<misnix> da's geen zombie :)
<trijntje> hm, nouja, hij was iig iritant en ging niet weg ;)
<misnix> dan is ie bezig z'n geheugen op te ruimen
<Oer> hmm k heb hier wel een zombie lopen :(
<JapyDooge> sla m Oer
<misnix> lang geen zombie meer gezien eigenlijk, heet het proces dan ook niet zombie? weet het niet meer
<Oer> het heet childprocess, eigenlijk
<Oer> obsolete
<Oer> ik heb zoveel processen lopen, ik denk dat ik daar eens in moet duiken ...
 * JapyDooge start een proces tegen Oer 
<corewillem> wtf zombies
<Oer> michael jackson & friends
<trijntje> If you kill init your pc will be haunted with zombie orphans ;)
<Oer> kill -9 withneyhouston
<misnix> nee hoor
<misnix> kill -911
<corewillem> kga eten
<OerHeks> zo, processen zijn dood
<misnix> en de uptime ook
<OerHeks> ik zag geen verband, maar dat is ook opgelost idd
<misnix> en dan nog uitzoeken welk programma ze veroorzaakt
<OerHeks> goede vrijdag, daar vraag je me wat
<misnix> alleen als het irriteert en/of je interesseert ;-p
<OerHeks> nou, er zijn meer processen dan ik weet van heb ..
<OerHeks> goed idee voor een cursusje ?
<misnix> hier idem dito
<OerHeks> maar cpu/mem/swap ziet er goed uit.
<misnix> cursusje os ontwikkeling? ;-p
<OerHeks> "hoe vind ik het wiel opnieuw uit"
<misnix> het wiel niet, meer iets in de trant van "dat doe je verkeerd, dat moet je laten doen"
<JapyDooge> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ ?
<JapyDooge> erg leerzaam
<misnix> weer net als vroeger
<Jeroen__> goedemiddag
<timo^> dag Jeroen__
<Jeroen__> kan iemand me helpen met Thunderbird?
<Jeroen__> ik wil weer van Xubuntu naar Ubuntu
<Jeroen__> en ik wil graag alle mail exporteren
<Jeroen__> kan dat met thunderbird ?
<timo^> Ja
<timo^> wat je kunt doen is je pers. map openen
<timo^> op CTRL+H drukken
<Jeroen__> en de TB map geheel kopieren?
<timo^> en de map '.thunderbird' kopiëren naar een backup schijf. Later kun je die weer kopiëren
<Jeroen__> ok :)
<Jeroen__> ik dacht dat het moeilijker zou zijn
<trijntje> lekker handig, als je een externe hd met 5 partities inplugt opent nautilus 5x
<timo^> gheh
<Jeroen__> @timo dank je wel !
<timo^> np
<Jeroen__> is dan ook mijn adresboek ook gekopieerd? ( domme kneusvraag)
<Jeroen__> Jeroen denkt zelf... en vind het logisch dat dat zo is
<Jeroen__> zal voor de zekerheid ff de adressen backuppen
<Jeroen__> fijne dag !
<timo^> volgens mij wel Jeroen__
<OerHeks> sudo locate *.mab
<DragoniaX_DX> hallo :-)
<trijntje> hey DragoniaX_DX
<DragoniaX_DX> alles goed hier?
<JanC> natuurlijk
<DragoniaX_DX> ke dan :)
<Luckiboy> Hey DragoniaX_DX
<DragoniaX_DX> hey xD
<DragoniaX_DX> brb rebooten
<K-4U> Een goede vrijdag allemaal
<K-4U> uh... wauw.. die zin is ff dubbelop xD
<Luckiboy> G'middag K-4U
<K-4U> iemand hier die mij kan vertellen hoe ik het beste mijn SVN repositories kan verplaatsen? Het betreft de serverkant, en zit gekoppeld aan apache.. Ze moeten van /home/svn/ naar /var/svn
<OerHeks> dit is verplaatsen naar een andere machine, maar dat bedoel je niet >> http://www.digitalmediaminute.com/article/2251/how-to-move-a-subversion-repository
<K-4U> nee, het is op dezelfde machine.. maar, gezien het met apache werkt, hoef ik alleen de bestanden te kopieren en de apache config aan te passen.. toch?
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe het komt dat ik met mijn pc op windows geen problemen heb met de internet verbinding, met met ubuntu bij de een wel in kan loggen maar geen internet heb en bij de andere een telefoon snelheid heb?
<OerHeks> draadloos ?
<sgs1990> draadloos ja, sorry,,,, met kabel heb ik wel weer een goede snelheid
<OerHeks> K-4U, ik weet niet zeker of dat juist is, al lijkt het me wel logisch idd
<misnix> K-4U, heeft svn niet ook zelf een config file?
<OerHeks> dan ligt het aan je wifi(driver), sgs1990
<K-4U> Oerheks: Okay, gaan we dat proberen
<K-4U> misnix: Uhm.. ja, maar dat is volgens mij alleen als je svnserver gebruikt
<sgs1990> en hoe kan ik die verhelpen? zou dat met een update binnen komen of moet ik iets in de terminal doen?
<sgs1990> of gewoon kansloos en een nieuwe laptop aanschaffen?
<OerHeks> enige waar ik aan kan denken, is energiebeheer >> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/geendraadloosinternet#TOC-Schakel-het-energiebeheer-uit-voor-
<K-4U> he shit, ik moet meteen gaan.. bedankt Oerheks en Misnix!
<OerHeks> als dat niet werkt, dan pech, andere wifi module nemen
<sgs1990> ik zal eens kijken,, zou het ook kunnen komen door de router,, want als ik hotspot met mijn mobiel is er weer geen probleem
<OerHeks> draait je mobiel ubuntu ?
<sgs1990> nee android 2.1
<OerHeks> teveel wifi apparaten dicht bij elkaar, dat bijt.
<sgs1990> als ik de internet van mijn mobiel als router laat werken, dan kan ik er wel op komen,, en draadloos van de buren probeerde ik zonet, en dan lijkt het ook goed te werken
<sgs1990> maar hoe komt het dan dat ik op windows wel weer internet heb met die zelfde pc?
<OerHeks> tja, waarom zou ik antwoord geven, als ik al een goeie tip heb gepost ?
<sgs1990> hahaha,, ik kijk er al na
<sgs1990> bedantk oerheks
<pvc> hallo
<timo^> dag pvc
<Luckiboy> G'middag pvc
<pvc> Ik heb zojuist ubuntu proberen te installeren op een oudere pc en heb wat problemen
<timo^> vertel
<pvc> het hele instalatieproces verloopt goed, tot de pc heropgestart moet worden
<timo^> wat gebeurt er dan, en hoe oud is die PC?
<pvc> dan geeft hij een error : file not found  grub rescue
<timo^> hoe oud is die PC?
<pvc> een waar vroeger windows xp heeft op gestaan, maar die harde schijf is kapot gegaan, ik heb er een andere harde schijf in gestoken en dan ubuntu proberen te installeren
<timo^> Zitten er meerdere harde schijven in die PC?
<pvc> maar 1
<timo^> een vreemd probleem
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub#TOC-Grub-herstellen-de-Windows-DVD-of-W
<timo^> probeer dat eens ui?
<timo^> *uit
<pvc> ik ben eigelijk de xp-cd kwijt...
<timo^> die heb je ook niet nodig
<timo^> gewoon doen wat er staat, ik ga even weg :)
<DragoniaX_DX> oh
<DragoniaX_DX> wb :)
<DragoniaX_DX> hoe kan ik dash weg halen en een standaard menu gebruiken? :o
<DragoniaX_DX> standaard gnome donloade ?
<DragoniaX_DX> This is the GNOME Desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop, with extra components. die?
<OerHeks> gnome-panel of gnome-shell
<OerHeks> maar het "dash"is iets van gnome3, dus dat kan je overal tegenkomen
<DragoniaX_DX> hmm oke die 2 gwoon uitproberen en as niet goed deinstalleren denk ik..
<DragoniaX_DX> oh google screenshots
<DragoniaX_DX> dash deleted en nu kan ie sessie niet starten xD
<DragoniaX_DX> zit nu in een andere gnome zonder effects ofzoiets
<StefandeVries> Vind je het gek? :p
<DragoniaX_DX> gnome-panel geinstalleert en zie geen panel o.o
<DragoniaX_DX> lol mijn ubuntu kapoet gemaakt xD
<Luckiboy> aan de partities gezeten?
<DragoniaX_DX> nope andere nvidia driver activated, rebooted en dan komt er zwart scherm met text en that's it xD
<DragoniaX_DX> ubuntu weer opnieuw installeren :p
<DragoniaX_DX> hoi :-)
<DragoniaX_DX> ubuntu opnieuw geinstalleerd :-) maar nvidia drivers werken nog steeds niet -_-
<OerHeks> voor welke videokaart?
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<DragoniaX_DX> geforce 340m ofzoiets is voor flaptop
<DragoniaX_DX> ik krijg zeg maar zo een schem waar ik de kaart kan activeren, dat doe ik en dan rebooten en dan krijg ik bericht dat ie in nvidia-xconfig niet is ingestelt
<DragoniaX_DX> geforce gt 540M 2GB
<OerHeks> ah optimus ?
<JeroenD> goedenavond
<JeroenD> ik heb iets doms gedaan
<OerHeks> DragoniaX_DX, check dan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<JeroenD> had een semi werkende Xubuntu draaien en nu Ubuntu... en das een potje traag :(
<JeroenD> om alles sneller te maken ( stap zo weer over op Xubuntu kan ik dan de swap weg laten?
<OerHeks> Hoe heb je Ubuntu geinstalleerd, met de cd ernaast, of als 2e GDM ?
<JeroenD> nee via usb
<JeroenD> en gewoon schoon
<JeroenD> alles eraf en opnieuw...
<JeroenD> al mijn opera links ook nog vergeten...
<DragoniaX_DX> ehm is geen optimus flaptop maar een asus...
<OerHeks> ja, dat is wel het eenvoudigste. maar waarom swap weghalen?
<JeroenD> ik zoek snelheid
<JeroenD> Xubuntu schijnt dat prima te kunnen
<JeroenD> of moet ik aan Mint?
<OerHeks> Ligt eraan hoeveel ram je hebt, denk ik.
<JeroenD> 2gig
<DragoniaX_DX> lol snelheid is er niet echt xD
<JeroenD> nope
<OerHeks> en als je hybernate/sleep wil gebruiken, heb je die swap ook nodig.
<JeroenD> lag in openen enzo
<JeroenD> die gebruik ik niet
<OerHeks> 2 gig, dat is te doen.
<JeroenD> hybernate enzo
<JeroenD> sorry, ik ben al weer wat gekalmeerd maar Ubuntu is op mijn HP echt frustrerend
<OerHeks> maar hoe flash/youtube gaat reageren, durf ik niet te zeggen.
<JeroenD> ik heb 60 gig aan foto en audio
<JeroenD> kan het daar aan liggen?
<JeroenD> als ik die op mijn HD pomp dan wordt het allemaal wat sluggisch
<OerHeks> DragoniaX_DX, je zou x-swat ppa kunnen proberen met xupdates > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<JeroenD> ik heb nu een slecht werkende Buntu draaien waar ik weer snel vanaf wil zeg maar
<DragoniaX_DX> oke effe die proberen
<JeroenD> ik zal het onthouden... ( schrijft ff op)
<JeroenD> ik heb helaas een oudere laptop en moet het er mee doen
<JeroenD> :(
<JeroenD> goed..... ik ga ff reinstallen
<JeroenD> dank voor het meedenken !
<OerHeks> je kan unity 2d proberen eerst ..
<JeroenD> had ik al geprobeerd...
<OerHeks> ah oke.
<JeroenD> geen verschil
<JeroenD> een beetje zeg maar
<JeroenD> dank !
<JeroenD> fijne avond
<OerHeks> have fun
<Bril> gvd oerhek wat ben je toch een mooi figuur. Iedereen die binnenkomt een beetje helpen binnen een korte tijd.
<Bril> kan ik wel stoppen bij het zebrapad maar dit zijn de betere karma punten
<FOAD> Karma Police.
<misnix> OerHeks voor ubuntuer van het jaar!
<DragoniaX_DX> :D
<Sexygirly> Heey Shatjes(l)
<exalt_> oeps
<idefix> ik heb al even gezocht en ben bang van niet, maar is er ook een gitaar channel ergens aanwezig hiero?
<misnix> denk ik niet
<misnix> wel op undernet
<misnix> kijk anders hier idefix http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=guitar
<OerHeks> Gibson, Fender, Yamahaha ?
<misnix> spaanse?
<idefix> wat betekent een 'tied note'?
<OerHeks> in Ubuntu?
<misnix> nee, in gitaar ;)
<OerHeks> in gitaar?
<Bril> Dat je buren last van je hebben
<Bril> En of je svp die versterker wat zachter wilt zetten
<OerHeks> fish, blijft u nu?
<OerHeks> versterker, bedoel je Jack ?
<misnix> lijkt me meer een offtopic vraagje
<misnix> dani en els zijn er toch niet?
<OerHeks> wie de wat ?
<misnix> jack, dani en els
<OerHeks> aj, nee, wel Southern Comfort.
<OerHeks> heeft ook niks met gitaar te maken, maar goed
<Bril> er worden hier woordgrapjes gemaakt die via irc wellicht minder grappig zijn dan in het echt.
<misnix> een gebonden noot
<OerHeks> het is vaak een saai vraag-zonder-antwoord spelletje.
<misnix> vraag, antwoord, 5 minuten niks, vraag
<OerHeks> ik ben niet zo achterdochtigjes, maar mooi privacy-knop-artikel >> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/04/04/should-you-be-worried-about-ubuntu-desktops-privacy-settings/
<schorem> NickServ identify cyber008
<OerHeks> doe er / voor
<schorem> @OerHeks: dank je, ik heb me ww al aangepast
<JanC> ik zou ook aanraden een beter ww te kiezen...   :P
<misnix> lol
<misnix> beetje te laat
<viezerd> idd, meeste wws beginnen met een uitspreekbaar woord en eindigen met cijfers
<JanC> http://blog.freenode.net/2012/04/database-prune/
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-07
<Luckiboy> Goedemorgen. Ik heb een klein vraagje.
<trijntje> vraag maar raak ;)
<Luckiboy> Nou, ik heb xubuntu 12.04 LTS DB geïnstalleerd, en vlc erbij. Nu word vlc niet getoont in het geluidsmenu, maar als icoontje in de starterbalk. Is het mogelijk om die te verwijderen en vlc in het geluidsmenu te tonen?
<trijntje> ik denk dat dat iets is wat de developers moeten doen
<Luckiboy> Maar in Wanda's blog stond ie wel in het sound menu
<trijntje> ow, dat moet je aan wanda vragen dan :P
<Luckiboy> Maar die is hier nooit :(
<trijntje> Luckiboy: mss kan je in vlc isntellen dat het geen eigen pictogram mag weergeven? Mss gebruikt i dan automatisch het geluidsmenu
<Luckiboy> er staat wel vlc in de taakbalk verbergen
<Luckiboy> maar dat is het niet
<Luckiboy> Ik heb dat icoontje weggekregen, maar hij staat nu niet in het geluidsmenu, misschien na afmelden, doe ik nu even
<Luckiboy> niet gelukt :(
<marti_> Goedendag allen, kom internet niet op. Wel netwerkverbinding. Gaat om wired verbinding via KPN Experiabox. Alleen Ubuntu op de pc gezet. Windows 7 verwijderd. Zie v oor details pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/918647/
<MarcV> .quit
<JanC> marti_: wat bedoel je precies?  je zit nu toch op internet?
<CasW> marti_: Probeer 174.36.222.236 's te pingen
<marti_> Nee JanC: zit nu met m'n laptop op internet, Ubuntu staat op mijn desktop
<CasW> Hm, veel SiS en VIA hardware, allebei niet echt bekend om goede linuxondersteuning.
<JanC> RX packets:337 errors:104 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:104
<JanC> hm...
<marti_> CasW zojuist gepingt
<CasW> Werkte het?
<CasW> Kreeg je antwoord?
<marti_> Ping blijft doorlopen zit nu al op 80 pings
<CasW> Ctrl+c, dan stop je hem ;)
<CasW> Maar je krijgt dus antwoord?
<marti_> Ja de tekst is bijv icmp_seq=100 ttl=45 time =108ms
<CasW> Oké, dan zullen je DNS instellingen verkeerd staan.
<szal> Moin zusammen
<marti_> Ja, alleen is de vraag wat moet dat worden?? En in welk veld in te voeren. KPN geeft aan dat de Experiabox DHCP ondersteunt. Daarom heb ik die op automatisch gezet. Ze geven ook aan dat de Experiabox als DNS-server fungeert. Hun extyerne DNS is 195.121.1.34 en 66
<marti_> Heb al allerlei manual instellingen uitgeprobeerd, alle zonder resultaat
<JanC> marti_: die "errors" zijn sowieso een probleem
<MichaelTel> Kan het te maken hebben dat hij ook een IPv6 adres ingevuld heeft?
<marti_> Vermoedde ik al, misschien een typisch probleem met de Experiabox?
<marti_> IPv6 staat op ignore: zodra ik die aanzet manual of auto dan is er geen modemverbinding mogelijk
<marti_> Heb overigens nog niet aangegeven dat ik Ubuntu 10.04.4 heb geinstalleerd.
<JanC> dat IPv6-adres is een local link adres
<marti_> Dus niets met IPv6 instellingen doen?
<marti_> Is bijvoorbeeld de nieuwste Ubuntu 11.10 aan te bevelen?
<JanC> op zich mag het niets uitmaken, lijkt me, maar je kan altijd proberen
<JanC> probeer desnoods eerst een live-cd
<marti_> Raar dat ik wel een modemverbinding heb, maar gewoon het internet niet opkom
<JanC> wat bedoel je met "modemverbinding"?
<JanC> en je kan blijkbaar wel het internet op, vb. met die "ping"?
<JanC> wat werkte er precies niet?
<marti_> Bij active network connections staat een actieve verbinding die contact heeft met de Experiabox, alleen kan ik daarmee internetsites niet bereiken met Firefox. Blijft hangen in Connecting ....
<JanC> ah, Firefox
<JanC> welke website(s)?
<marti_> Alle! Gisteren kreeg ik van iemand het ip-adres van Google. Dan kom ik onmiddellijk op de Google hoofdpagina. Zodra ik dan een item opzoek zie ik de HTML links van de vindplaats, maar vervolgens kom ik daar niet op met een Firefox die maar wacht op site x,y, of z
<JanC> idd. DNS-probleem dus
<marti_> Maakt dus niet uit welke www-adressen ik probeer, niets wordt door Firefox bereikt/geopend
<JanC> marti_: laat je je DNS instellen door de Experiabox?
<JanC> via DHCP?
<marti_> Ja via DHCP
<JanC> wat staat er in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<JanC> er zou een lijn moeten staan die met "nameserver" begint
<JanC> één of meerdere lijnen
<marti_> Kan ik niet zien want ect/resolv.conf geeft: permission denied
<JanC> huh?
<marti_> Ja kan er ook niets aan doen :-(
<JanC> niet ect
<JanC> en de "/" vooraan niet vergeten?
<marti_> ingetypt: /etc/resolv.conf geen spaties etc
<marti_> resultaat:   bash: /etc/resolv.conf: permission denied
<JanC> eh
<MichaelTel> probeer eens: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<JanC> je moet kijken wat er in staat, dat niet uitvoeren
<JanC> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<marti_> nano geeft: # Generated by Network Manager  onderin staat: Read 1 line (warning: no write permission)
<marti_> cat geeft #Generated by Networkmanager
<JanC> right
<JanC> dus er staat geen DNS geconfigureerd
<marti_> Sorry, verbinding was disconnected. Geeft nu nameserver 192.168..2.254
<JanC> wat zegt: ping 192.168.2.254
<marti_> Blijft doorpingen: 0% packet loss
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat dat het IP-adres van je router is?
<marti_> Klopt
<marti_> Is ip adres van de Experiabox
<JanC> kan je nu surfen?
<marti_> Nee, Connecting........    Wating for www.ajax.nl of welke andere site ik ook ingeef
<JanC> wat zegt het commando: host ubuntu-nl.org
<marti_> In de terminal: host ubuntu-nl.org has adress 212.72.227.42, mail is handled by 10 mail.ubuntu-nl.org
<JanC> heh, dus DNS werkt wel
<JanC> nu
<JanC> kan ej Firefox even herstarten en nog eens testen?
<marti_> Firefox herstart, maar nog steeds geen sites te benaderen. Ook niet na herstart pc (heb ik vanochtend paar keer gedaan.
<marti_> Zie nu dat de site: casade.nl wel benaderd kan worden. Op die site kan ik surfen, maar op anwb.nl niet, nu.nl niet, funda.nl wel,
<marti_> Dus kennelijk bepaalde sites wel en andere niet ?????@@@@%%%
<marti_> ubuntu-nl.org niet
<marti_> kpn.com wel
<marti_> upc.nl niet
<JanC> dat klinkt alsof er bepaalde sites fout gecached worden...
<JanC> marti_: kan je je router eens herstarten?
<JanC> of had je dat al geprobeerd?
<trijntje> gebruik je draadloos of bekabeld netwerk?
<marti_> jawel, zal ik nu even doen. Ubuntu is pijlsnel met surfen, een verademing! @Trijntje alleen wired
<JanC> ow, wacht, even iets checken...
<trijntje> iemand op het forum had ook problemen met dat bepaalde sites niet bereikbaar waren, die kon dat fixen door bij bekabeld netwerk MTU op 1492 in te stellen
<JanC> kan je eens proberen, maar dat zou automatisch juist moeten staan normaal
<marti009> ben er weer
<marti009> JanC, ben er weer
<JanC> ja?
<marti009> We waren net bezig met mijn internetprobleem KPN Experiabox . Je zei als laatste: ow, ....
<JanC> marti009: nee, dat was het niet
<marti009> Door de modemreset viel ook mijn laptop verbinding uit
<JanC> ja, logisch  ;)
<JanC> maar werkt het nu?
<marti009> Nee, geen verbetering op de sites die het net ook niet deden
<JanC> zoniet, eens proberen wat trijntje zei
<JanC> <trijntje> iemand op het forum had ook problemen met dat bepaalde sites niet bereikbaar waren, die kon dat fixen door bij bekabeld netwerk MTU op 1492 in te stellen
<marti009> OK probeer ik nu even uit
<OerHeks> er was gister ook iemand, met experia problemen, ubuntu werkt niet, andere OS wel
<OerHeks> dns probleem
<marti009> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, nu.nl werkt nu!!
<marti009> ubuntu.nl ook, dus denk dat dit het probleem was. Vraag me nu wel af hoe ik security
<marti009> JanC en Trijntje: heeeeel erg bedankt
<marti009> Nu mijn verbinding nog beveiligen ...
<JanC> OerHeks: dit is geen DNS-probleem, maar DNS kan wel problemen krijgen door foute MTU-instelling
<misnix2> OerHeks, of het is een andere persoon of we kregen gisteren andere info ;-)
<JanC> al vind ik het wel vreemd dat die op MTU=1492 moet
<marti009> misnix, je hebt gisteren ook geprobeerd dit probleem op te lossen, ik was toen als guest444 en nog wat ingelogd
<Luckiboy> Goedemiddag
<JanC> gebruik je etehrnet-over-powerline of zo?
<marti009> JanC waar staat MTU voor? Is dat een geheugeninstelling?
<marti009> JanC ik gebruik internetplusbellen, ik vermoed dat dat via een ADSL2+ verbinding loopt
<marti009> Althans, zo geeft mijn experiabox de verbinding weer
<JanC> marti009: ik bedoel binnenshuis
<JanC> hangt je PC via ethernet of via het stopcontact aan de router?
<marti009> Nee, binnenshuis heb ik een utp-kabel naar mijn Experiabox lopen
<marti009> Ethernet
<JanC> 1492 is de MTU voor PPPoE en zo
<marti009> OK
<JanC> anyway, normaal staat die op automatisch in Ubuntu, en dan wordt normaal gecontroleerd wat de MTU moet zijn
<misnix2> mtu is de maximale grootte van je netwerk pakketjes
<marti009> Wat is overigens de beste manier om mijn internetverbinding te beveiligen, heb ik nog niet gedaan
<marti009> Oh, begrijp nu dat dus die weigerachtige sites te veel data tegelijk heen en weer stuurden en dat met MTU op 1492 die capaciteit groot genoeg is gemaakt ..
<JanC> marti009: lijkt me eerder dat de DNS request/answer te groot waren of zo
<marti009> OK. Lijkt jullie dat de standaard firewall in Ubuntu (UFW) voldoende is om met een gerust hart te surfen? Op Windows 7 gebruikte ik G DATA.
<JanC> je zit al achter een firewall (in je router)
<marti009> Oh, maar onder Windows 7 slipte er regelmatig wat door ....
<JanC> wat slipte er door?
<marti009> Virussen, want die werden door GDATA opgespoord
<JanC> antivirus != firewall
<trijntje> marti009: blij dat het werkt!
<marti009> Ja dank je Trijntje! :-)
<JanC> marti009: zorg vooral dat je je systeem telkens up-to-date houdt
<JanC> zet desnoods security updates op automatisch
<JanC> (als dat al niet zo staat)
<marti009> Goed idee, kan ik zeker aut updates instellen? Firewall moet nog geïnstalleerd worden zie ik
<OerHeks> ik heb geen firewall. die in de router is voldoende
<Luckiboy> Weten jullie misschien of je werkbladbeheer kan verwijderen in xubuntu, via synaptic of zo?
<viezerd> een laptop kun je beter wel een firewall op installeren aangezien je die meestal op meerdere locaties gaat gebruiken
<OerHeks> mobiel ja
<JanC> standaard Ubuntu heeft geen poorten open staan (behalve voor wat echt niet anders kan), dus op zich is geen firewall hebben niet zo'n probleem
<JanC> al kan een beetje extra beveiligign uiteraard geen kwaad
<JanC> zeker als je ook nog wat servers op je laptop wil draaien (vb. om web development te testen)
<corewillem> heb zelf nog firewall draaien (niet voor veiligheid persee maar voor makkelijk dingen open en toe te zetten (klooi wat met webserver enz) maar voor normaal gebruik is het niet nodig
<corewillem> als je je updates maar instaleerd zoals oerheks zegt
<JanC> een extra firewall kan nuttig zijn als je weet hoe je die configureert (en waarom je dat zo doet)
<JanC> maar ik vrees dat de meeste mensen ufw al te ingewikkeld vinden...  ;)
<Luckiboy> Weten jullie misschien of je werkbladbeheer kan verwijderen in xubuntu, via synaptic of zo?
<CasW> Het concept "werkbladen" kan je denk ik niet zomaar uit XFCE slopen.
<corewillem> je kan het wel verwijderen van je balk
<corewillem> dan heb je er al geen last van
<CasW> Precies.
<Luckiboy> CasW: Oh dat is jammer, ook niet manueel of zo? Gewoon bestandjes verwijderen?
<CasW> Lijkt me niet.
<CasW> Maar je kan hem gewoon op 1x1 zetten.
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar dan staat ie nog steeds bij instellingen. En ik gebruik het echt nooit, ik vind het alleen maar irritant :)
<CasW> Niet op letten ;)
<corewillem> gebruik een andere gui dan ?
<Luckiboy> Ik zet het aantal werkbladen wel gewoon op één, en verwijder het uit de taakbalk en ga er let er niet meer op :)
<Luckiboy> *en let er niet meer op
<CasW> Precies, dat is de juiste handeling ;)
<marti009> VGA resolutie kan handmatig worden ingesteld. Mijn vraag is waar ik dat kan doen voor Ubuntu 10.04.4 VGA staat nu op 771 (800x600), moet naar 792 (1020xetc)
<marti009> VGA resolutie kan handmatig worden ingesteld. Mijn vraag is waar ik dat kan doen voor Ubuntu 10.04.4 VGA staat nu op 771 (800x600), moet naar 792 (1020xetc)
<Jules> Hallo,
<Jules> Iemand verstand van servers?
<jk> Jules: het is handiger om gewoon je vraag te stellen
<Jules> Ok excuses,
<Jules> Ik heb een Compaq proliant ml330.
<Jules> Die niet opstart.
<Jules> Bij het opstarten hoor ik een lang piep.
<Jules> Maar ik kan op de handleidingen van Compaq nergens vinden wat een piep betekend.
<marti009> Had zojuist vraag over wijzigen VGA resolutie gesteld, maar moest weer opnieuw inloggen na resatrt Firefox. Vraag was waar ik de vga code van 771 naar 792 kan wijzigen. Moet in grub-omgeving zijn ...
<OerHeks> marti009, ik denk dat je 791 wilt >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<vincent> hoi,
<Guest1349> ow.
<Guest1349> ik loop vast in de shell van xenserver.
<Guest1349> Kan iemand mij hiermee misschien ondersteuenne.
<OerHeks> wat probeer je te doen, ubuntu op xen draaien ?
<OerHeks> ow
<trijntje> OerHeks: te laat ;)
<marti009> OK Oerheks, dank je, ga ik even proberen.
<marti009> Goedendag, ben nog steeds aan het zwoegen met de aanpassing van mijn VGA resolutie van 800x600 naar hoger. Heb o.a. boot-repair.desktop gedownload om de VGA code te wijzigen. Ubuntu geeft aan dat dit programma onbetrouwbaar is waardoor het het niet kan openen om te installeren. Misschien is er nog een simpeler manier om VGA instelling te wijzigen.
<corewillem> zou het niet weten staaan de rechten van dat programma juist (uitvoeren mogelijk ofzoeits in die trand
<corewillem> )
<OerHeks> lukt deze manier niet, -- vga=771 aan grub2 toevoegen ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<marti009> @oerheks, ik F6 me rot (werk met opstart via harde schijf) maar het pop-upscherm die in de beschrijving staat komt niet tevoorschijn.
<OerHeks> bij boot linker shift vasthouden, dan kom je in grub2 menu
<OerHeks> of op deze manier, antwoord #2 > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264194
<OerHeks> oude post, maar werkt nogsteeds
<marti009> @oerheks, heb ik drie kwartier geleden gedaan, kom dan in Grunmenu, en krijg daar opties te zien hoe ik wil opstarten. Moet ik van daaruit F⁶ gebruiken?
<OerHeks> nee, dan moet je E drukken ( edit )
<Guest2758> avond
#ubuntu-nl 2012-04-08
<Moro_> goodmorning
<Moro_> got installation problems
<Moro_> hoi
<RawChid> Je mag hier Nederlands spreken Moro_
<Moro_> ow oke
<Moro_> kun je mij helpen
<RawChid> Dat weet niemand. Stel uwe vraag en hoop op antwoord..
<Moro_> Ik krijg bij het installeren geen partities te zien
<Moro_> of te wel geen harde schijven zelfs
<trijntje> Moro_: bij welke stap precies?
<Moro_> ik stop de live cd erin
<Moro_> druk op installeren
<Moro_> dan kom je bij partities kiezen en dar zie ik niks
<trijntje> maar is het dan niet al eerder foutgegaan omdat je geen 4.5 G vrije schijfruimte hebt?
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu probeer je te installeren
<Moro_> um de nieuwste
<Moro_> ik heb wel vrije schijfruimte
<Moro_> zelfs geprobeert op een nieuwe harde schijf te doen
<trijntje> kan je 'ubuntu uitproberen' kiezen en kijken of je daar de partities ziet?
<Moro_> ja kan idd
<Moro_> daar zie ik ook helemaal niks
<trijntje> in welk programma zie je dan niks?
<Moro_> gparted nog iets
<Moro_> in live cd
<trijntje> ok, en wat zie je als je in een terminal
<trijntje> sudo fdisk -l
<trijntje> typt?
<Moro_> ow  um heb de installatie al afgebroken kon namelijk niet hier komen anders
<Moro_> kijk ik heb een ssd 1 partitie
<Moro_> daarnaast een andere harde schijf 160gb
<Moro_> daar wil ik ubuntu dfus op
<Moro_> snapje het
<trijntje> ja, maar ik begrijp niet dat de installatie niet meteen faalt als ubuntu de harddisk niet kan zien
<Moro_> ja dat vindtk ook raar
<trijntje> waar heb je de iso gedownload, heb je daar een link van?
<Moro_> heb nu net een nieuwe gedownload
<Moro_> van de link hier op de site
<Moro_> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/getubuntu/download
<trijntje> hmm, dat kan het probleem dus niet zijn
<Moro_> ik kan hem toch wel
<Moro_> gewoon op een andere harde schijf installeren
<Moro_> dus bv windows op me ssd en ubuntu op me andere/
<trijntje> jahoor
<Moro_> end ie hdd
<Moro_> moet als hoe zijn? fat32 of ntfs
<Moro_> of wat?
<trijntje> maar hij ziet dus zowel de ssd als de gewone harddisk niet?
<Moro_> ik ga het nog eens proberen alst niet lukt kom ik via de live cd hier?
<Moro_> ja hij ziet helemaal niks
<trijntje> etx4 is standaard
<Moro_> oke ik probeer het nog eens alst neit lukt kom ik via de live cd hier oki
<trijntje> ja, is goed
<Moro_> tot zo
<moro_> trijntje ben je er
<moro_> ik ben het van net
<trijntje> hey moro_
<moro_> hoi hoii
<moro_> ik heb ubuntu opgestart via live cd
<moro_> want installeren lukte weer niet
<trijntje> zit je nu in de live omgeving?
<moro_> ja
<moro_> ik moest van jou eens
<moro_> sudo fdisk -l doen toch
<trijntje> ja
<moro_> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders, total 312581808 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x183c690e     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1            2048   312580095   156289024   83  Linux
<moro_> dit is de uitkomst
<trijntje> als dat de enige uitvoer is ziet ubuntu dus wel de schijf van 160 gb, maar niet de ssd
<trijntje> dan snap ik nogsteeds niet waarom gparted niks ziet, kan je in de terminal
<trijntje> gparted
<trijntje> typen? Als er dan wat fout gaat bij gparted zie je als het goed is foutmeldingen in de terminal
<moro_> ik snap het niet
<moro_> root privileges are required for runnign gparted
<trijntje> ai, dat is mijn schuld
<trijntje> gksu gparted
<moro_> dan opent die hem
<moro_> en dan zie ik
<moro_> dev/sda1 ext 4 149gb
<moro_> mijn ssd ziet die helemaal nergens :S
<trijntje> hmm, je kan dan wel ubuntu op die gewone hd zetten, maar  dan moet je elke keer in de bios kiezen of je ubuntu of windows wilt, dat schiet niet op
<trijntje> hoe nieuw is die pc?
<trijntje> nog even voor de zekerheid: in geparted kan je niet rechtsboven jouw ssd selecteren?
<moro__> nee
<moro__> daars echt totaal niks van een ssd ofzo te zien :S
<CasW> Je ziet hem dus wel onder Windows?
<moro__> mijn ssd?
<CasW> Ja
<moro__> mijn ssd start op met windows
<CasW> Hm, oké.
<moro__> daarnaast een hdd erin zitten waar ik ubuntu op wil installeren
<moro__> maar hij ziet alleen die hdd en niet me ssd
<CasW> Probeer 's "ls /dev | grep sd" in een terminal
<moro__> en opdie hdd kan ik niks doen
<moro__> oke momente ff live omgeving weer opstarten
<moro__> ' s zit daar een spatie tussen?
<CasW> ls /dev | grep sd
<moro__> oke moment
<moro__> worden ssd wel ondersteunt?
<CasW> Hij zou daar terug moeten komen als sda of sdb of sdc of etc.
<trijntje> ja, ssd wordt wel ondersteund
<moro__> ok hijs aant opstarten
<moro__> duurt even >.<
<CasW> Ik heb hier zelf Ubuntu op een OCZ Vertex 2 staan
<corewillem> ja ssd word ondersteund computer vriend heeft een vertex 3
<corewillem> werkt super snel
<moro__> ah oke maar de bedoeling is ubuntu op een hdd naast me ssd zetten
<moro__> maar op me ssd mag ook als er geen andere optie is
<CasW> Ja hoor, kan gewoon.
<moro__> oke :D
<corewillem> is je ssd sda of dsb
<corewillem> sdb
<moro__> durfk nie te zeggen
<moro__> kijk je komt dus bij installatietype he
<moro__> daar moet je toch je partitie kiezen?
<CasW> Hoeveel harde schijven heb je erin zitten?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Help Ubuntu promoten: http://www.sounl.org/?q=node/91
<moro__> staat gewoon totaaaaaaaal niks bij mij
<moro__> 1 ssd en 1 van 160gb
<moro__> dus 2
<moro__> hij zegt
<CasW> Oké, dan wordt 'ie wel gewoon gevonden.
<moro__> dev is a directory
<moro__> zegt die
<moro__> ook in gparted ziet die heel men ssd niet
<CasW> Ja, je hebt dus ls /dev | grep sd gedaan?
<moro__> ja
<moro__> ownee wacht
<moro__> um
<moro__> sda sda1 sdb
<CasW> En die zegt dat dev een directory is? Je weet zeker dat je ls niet bent vergeten? :P
<CasW> Gelukkig
<moro__> dat geeft die aan:P
<CasW> Kijk 's in je bestandsbeheer, kijken of je hem kan aankoppelen
<moro__> sda sda1 sdb
 * trijntje is even weg, ik hoop dat het nog luk moro__
<CasW> Dan komt 'ie wel ergens in de linkerbalk terug, gewoon erop dubbelklikken
<moro__> oke dankje
<moro__> er staat daar alleen die 160gb
<moro__> van mij
<CasW> Dus niet de SSD...
<moro__> nee
<moro__> moet dat persee? om ubuntu te kunnen installere
 * OerHeks denkt AHCI
<moro__> ahci?
<CasW> Hm, ja, slim, OerHeks
<moro__> moetk zeker in de bios uitzetten
<CasW> Opnieuw opstarten en in het bios op zoek gaan naar hardeschijfinstellingen, en ik dacht dat 'ie juist aan moet staan, maar dat moet je mij niet vragen ;)
<OerHeks> je controller op AHCI zetten, niet IDE modus of raid
<moro__> hebk dan nog wel trim of heb da niks ermee te maken
<OerHeks> staat los van trim
<moro__> zit dat bij ide configuration?
<OerHeks> juist
<moro__> onboard ide controller enabled
<moro__> serialata devides  > devides 0/1
<moro__> nvidia raid function disabled
<OerHeks> dat is de bootvolgorde sata 1 of 2 ( niet onbelangrijk)
<moro__> ff kijken
<moro__> acpi apic support enabled?
<moro__> kan niks over ahci vinden:P
<OerHeks> laten staan, bootvolgorde
<moro__> ist ergdat 1ste boot device cd rom is
<moro__> 2de ssd?
<OerHeks> nee, voor installatie niet
<moro__> oke dan snapk er niks van
<moro__> kan geen ahci vinden
<moro__> gekste is als ik mijn externe hdd eraan hang via usb
<moro__> die ziet die wel :S
<OerHeks> vreemd ja
<moro__> wat kan ik nu doen ik zie geen ahci
<OerHeks> AHCI was het enige waar ik aan dacht, in IDE mode ziet ubuntu je sata schijf niet.
<moro__> kn ide mode wel disablen
<OerHeks> die mode was ooit nodig, om XP te installeren zonder sata drivers
<OerHeks> probeer maar
<moro__> maar dan kan ik nie opstarten van vanaf de cd
<moro__> omdat mijn cdrom ding een ide is
<OerHeks> ow ide controller disable
<moro__> ja
<OerHeks> dan schakel je de controller uit
<moro__> o
<OerHeks> spaart stroom en resources
<moro__> da wilk ni
<moro__> wil gwn ubuntu zo graag erop:S
<moro__> hij ziet 1 ahrde schijf
<moro__> dat is me normale van 160gb
<moro__> kan ik daar geen ubuntu op gooien?
<OerHeks> ja, dat is wat je wilt, uiteindelijk.
<OerHeks> maar de bootloader moet op SDA, de 1e schijf
<moro__> potverdorie
<OerHeks> als die 160 gb sda is, dan is het goed
<moro__> en nu
<moro__> hoe kan ik weten of die sda is of kan ik hem nie sda maken
<OerHeks> dat zie je in Gparted
<moro__> momentje nu ga ik weer live mode opstarten
<OerHeks> met rechts boven een keuze om hdd te wisselen, maar daar zag je niets, zei je
<moro__> nee sta alleen die 160gb en ni ssd
<moro__> hij s
<moro__> sdb1
<OerHeks> 2e hdd dus
<OerHeks> sda sdb sdc
<moro__> en wrm ziet da ding 1 nie:(
<OerHeks> sdb1 betekent 1e partitie op 2e hdd
<moro__> ah oke
<OerHeks> hmm je hebt windows, en je hebt een ssd bijgezet, van welke schijf boot windows?
<moro__> ik heb windows op men ssd
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk -l geeft een lijstje van alle HDD's en info
<moro__> daar boot die van
<moro__> dan een hdd erbij gezet
<moro__> disk  /dev/sdb 160gb
<moro__> alleen die geeft die aan
<OerHeks> oke, en die hdd word vanuit windows ook gezien?
<moro__> ja beide hdd worden vanuit windows gwn gezien
<moro__> shitzooi joh
<moro__> :(
<moro__> wil egt ubuntu erop
<moro__> he
<moro__> als ik mij usb schijf erin stop he
<moro__> dan kom ik aan bij : schijf wissen en ubuntu installeren , iets anders
<moro__> kan ik hem ni gwn daarop installeren
<OerHeks> ja dat kan, maar dan moet je om te wisselen elke keer de bios in
<moro__> heb je nog oplssingen voor intern ?
<OerHeks> je zou je hdd en ssd om kunnen gooien, hdd op 0 en ssd op 1, en dan ubuntu gewoon installeren en als het goed is, pakt grub2 bij installatie je windows mee als keuze, zo niet, dan is dat later eenvoudig toe te voegen
<moro__> oke en hoe kan ik dat omgooien?
<OerHeks> de datakabels in je pc omruilen
<OerHeks> of de bios bootoptie wijzigen 0/1
<moro__> gedaan
<moro__> kan ik t ergens testen
<moro__> of
<OerHeks> ja, live mode met gparten kijken
<moro__> nuvindt die alleen me usb schijf
<moro__> ik doe wel gwn op me usb schijf hoe werkt dat?
<OerHeks> zoals een normale installatie, denk ik. usb is wel wat trager, natuurlijk.
<moro__> heb nog nooit een normale installatie gedaan is me nog nie gelukt daarom
<moro__> eindstand geeft die altijd aan dat die de iso nie kan vinden ofzo
<moro__> zelfs bij usb
<OerHeks> de ssd eruit trekken en installeren op je interne 160 kan ook, maar dat is weer een gedoe om te wisselen ..
<moro__> heb liever dat
<moro__> dat ik die gewoon los op me interne 160 zet
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat na installatie, je de ssd kan aansluiten en via bios 0/1 de bootvolgorde kan wijzigen.
<OerHeks> soms blijven het curieuze machientjes
<moro__> idd heb n amcbook die werkt prima
<moro__> maar wil van dat kut windows af
<OerHeks> dan zou ik zeker als goede test, de ssd loskoppelen. lekker veilig ook.
<moro__> ja heb hem los gekoppeld
<moro__> ga nu weer opstarten via live cd
<moro__> hopelijk moet het nu wel lukken?
<moro__> met alleen die interne ssd?
<moro__> hdd*
<OerHeks> zit je hdd nu wel in poort 0 ?
<moro__> op de moederbord?
<OerHeks> ja?
<OerHeks> dat zie je zo ook in je bios.
<moro__> ja
<moro__> moetk zelf geen partities aanmaken ofzo
<moro__> of doet ubuntu dat allemaal zelf
<OerHeks> dat doet ubuntu zeer goed, ook de juiste grootte van swap om hybernate/sleep te gebruiken.
<moro__> ff kijken
<moro__> wdc zit in sata 1
<moro__> is dat goed?
<OerHeks> klinkt goed
<moro__> of der geen sata 0?
<OerHeks> verwarrend, het is poort 0 waarmee hij begint te tellen, maar de bios zegt soms 1st device
<moro__> oki
<moro__> ff laten opstarten nu
<moro__> ook leuk dit
<moro__> installeren lukt gwn ni
<moro__> :S
<moro__> als hoe moet ik hem formatteren
<moro__> fat 32?
<OerHeks> je hoeft niet te formatteren, gewoon gehele disk gebruiken
<moro__> hij is
<moro__> dev /sda1
<moro__> er is geen basisbestandsysteem gedefineerdgelieve dit herstellen vanauit schijfindelingsmenu
<moro__> word hier echt zo ziek van wat wilt die nu weer
<CasW> moro__: Ga helemaal terug naar het scherm waar staat "Ubuntu uitproberen" en zo, en kies dáár "de hele schijf gebruiken"
<CasW> (Of één scherm later, nadat je hebt gedrukt op "ubuntu installeren", dat weet ik zo gauw niet uit mijn hoofd)
<moro__> boot from first harddisk?
<moro__> install ubuntu
<moro__> welke van die 2?
<CasW> Install ubuntu
<moro__> ok
<moro__> die optie krijgk gwn nie
<moro__> :S
<moro__> heletijd dat gezeik van er is geen basisbestanddsysteem gedefineerd bla blabla
<CasW> Vreemd. Nouja, EXT3 is wel goed.
<moro__> wat moet ik nu doen dan
<moro__> hoezo is hij dev sda1?
<moro__> hoort dat zo
<moro__> ?
<trijntje> moro__: ja, dat hoort zo, /dev/sda1 is de partitie
<moro__> alsnog kan ik hem daarop ni installeren
<trijntje> heb je gekozen 'hele schijf wissen en gebruiken'?
<moro__> die opties krijg ik nie:S
<moro__> die optie krijg ik alleen bij de usb schijf
<trijntje> ow, in welk venster zit je nu?
<moro__> vanaf begin
<moro__> installeer ubuntu
<trijntje> ben je al voorbij de partities?
<moro__> daar ziet die niks
<moro__> bij gparted wel maar daar bij installeren niet
<moro__> =[
<trijntje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<trijntje> kan je aangeven bij welke stap je bent, en wat er fout gaat?
<trijntje> of wat je ziet?
<moro__> ok
<moro__> huh hebk n andere cd ofzo
<moro__> kun je me de download link eens geven
<moro__> moet ik lts versie hebben?
<trijntje> hoe bedoel je? De installer hoort er zo uit te zien
<trijntje> neehoor
<moro__> mijn installate ziet er nie zo uit
<CasW> moro__: Toevallig de opstartdisk gemaakt met Unetbootin?
<moro__> nee gwn cd gebrand
<moro__> ik krijg taal kiezen
<CasW> Hm, dan moet 'ie er gewoon zo uitzien.
<moro__> en dan krijg ik gelijk een ander scherm
<trijntje> moro__: wat bedoel je met 'ziet er niet zo uit'?
<CasW> Oh, dit is een verouderde pagina, de installatie van Ubuntu 10.04
<moro__> stap 3 krijg ik niet
<moro__> stap 4 ook niet
<CasW> moro__: Jij installeert 11.10?
<moro__> ja
<moro__> gnome / unity werkomgeving
<CasW> Ja, sinds 10.04 zijn er een paar veranderingen geweest.
<moro__> die toch ?
<CasW> Precies.
<trijntje> het zou kunnen dat de volgorde iets anders is, krijg je wel stap 5 te zien?
<moro__> nee stap 5 slaat die over
<moro__> die krijgk wel op me usb schijf
<moro__> maar niet op me interne te zien
<trijntje> welk scherm heb je nu dan voor je? Staat die er tussen?
<moro__> nee staat er nie tussen
<CasW> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wI9xWjDb6o
<moro__> dat schermpje
<moro__> naar preparing to install ubuntu
<moro__> krijg ik niet bij me interne harde schijf , wel bij me usb harde schijf
<trijntje> http://cdn1.sudobits.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/drive-partition-ubuntu.jpg
<trijntje> moro__: wat bedoel je daar precies mee? niet bij je interne harde schijf
<moro__> als ik alle harde schijven eruit haal
<moro__> en op de externe hdd wil doen krijg ik wel dat scherm
<moro__> haal ik alles eruit en wil ik het op men interne hdd doen dan krijg ik dat schermpje niet en komt die met een ander ding
<trijntje> maar nu zit als het goed is alleen de 160GB harddisk in de pc?
<moro__> ja
<moro__> zonder iets anders
<trijntje> kan je proberen het scherm te beschrijven dat je nu ziet, ik snap niet goed waar de installatie vastloopt
<moro__> kan ik screenshotte in ubuntu live omgeving
<moro__> ik maak wel n foto
<moro__> klein momentje ja 5min
<trijntje> is goed
<moro__> kijk
<moro__> installation type
<moro__> daar komt helemaal niks terecht
<moro__> 0,0
<moro__> new pattition table , add , change , delete , revert
<trijntje> hmm, weer hetzelfde probleem dus, dat die harddisk niet herkend wordt..
<moro__> in gparted ziet die hem wel
<moro__> en dat was bij de ssd niet het geval
<trijntje> kan je opnieuw opstarten en dan 'ubuntu uitproberen' kiezen, om te kijken of gparted em ziet
<trijntje> ow, dat heb je al geprobeerd?
<moro__> ja in gparted ziet die hem wel gwn
<moro__> dev/sda
<trijntje> hmm, daar snap ik mooi niks van..
<trijntje> kan je ubuntu uitproberen kiezen, gparted starten en daar met de hand de partities instellen?
<trijntje> hoeveel RAM heeft de pc?
<moro__> 4gb ram
<moro__> hoe moet ik met de hand partities instellen?
<moro__> http://i40.tinypic.com/xlb4o3.jpg
<moro__> kijk dit scherm krijg ik telkens
<trijntje> ow, wat gebeurt er als je op 'nieuwe partitietabel..' klikt?
<moro__> niks
<moro__> werkt niet
<trijntje> dan toch 'ubuntu uitproberen' kiezen, gparted starten, en daarin twee partities maken
<moro__> welke 2?
<trijntje> 1 'swap' partitie van 5G, en de rest in een grootte ext4 partitie
<trijntje> *grote
<moro__> swap moet in primary zijn ?
<corewillem> nope swap mag logisch
<corewillem> bij mij is swap logisch
<moro__> ik heb geen windows ernaast he
<moro__> en die ext partitie trijntje
<moro__> moet die ook primary
<moro__> of extended?
<trijntje> beide primary, want je hebt verder toch geen partities
<moro__> ok
<moro__> gedaan en nu
<trijntje> nu op iets van 'toepassen' klikken, en daarna de installatie starten (via snelkoppeling op het bureaublad)
<moro__> ja en dan
<moro__> er is geen basis bestand systeem gedefineerd
<moro__> krijg ik nog steeds
<corewillem>  je moet bij mount point ofzoeits / typen
<moro__> waar in mount point
<trijntje> mount point '/'
<moro__> ik zie nergens mounth point
<trijntje> die screenshot die je had geplaatst, zit je nu weer in dat venster?
<moro__> ja
<moro__> dat venster weer
<trijntje> en ziet het er exact hetzelfde uit als op het screenshot?
<moro__> ja
<OerHeks> en als je die balk /dev/sda opent?
<moro__> die is al open
<moro__> kan maar 1 balk en dat is die
<trijntje> moro__: dus onder 'Apparaat|Type|Koppelpunt|Formatteren?| is niets te zien?
<moro__> nee precies zoals die screenshot
<moro__> ziet die eruit
<moro__> http://i40.tinypic.com/xlb4o3.jpg
<trijntje> nou zeg, dus het installatieprogramma ziet de harddisk niet
<trijntje> geen idee wat het dan kan zijn, weet iemand anders het?
<moro__> kan dat aan de hdd liggen? want externe usb ziet die dus wel :S
<trijntje> het zal wel iets met die hdd zijn ja, maar ik snap niet waarom gparted em wel ziet, maar het installatieprogramma niet
<moro__> ja :S
<moro__> vindt dit zo kut
<moro__> wil egt ubuntu :S
<trijntje> OerHeks: zou het aan die IDE/SATA dingen in de bios kunnen liggen?
<trijntje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/99038/why-the-ubuntu-installer-does-not-detect-the-hard-drive-during-installation
<moro__> heb die optie nie in bios
<trijntje> moro__: het enige dat ik nog zou kunnen bedenken is proberen om de beta van de volgende versie van ubuntu te proberen, misschien gaat het dan magisch wel goed
<moro__> heb nu een andere harde schijf aangekoppeld\
<moro__> die werk wel =s
<trijntje> ja, het is echt iets met die harddisk
<moro__> maar dan
<moro__> wrm werkt de ssd  niet
<moro__> en die andere hard disk
<moro__> en vervolgens een derde hard disk wel?
<trijntje> dat weet ik niet, ik weet weinig van harddisk/IDE/SATA etc
<moro__> juist de gene waar me backup op staat werkt wel
<moro__> 1 lege schijf werkt niet..en de ssd ook niet
<moro__> zo naai dit
<moro__> nja
<moro__> iedereen hartelijk bedankt voor het helpen
<moro__> fijne dag en geniet van pasen
<moro__> doeiidoeii
<trijntje> fijne pasen moro__
<trijntje> moro__: je kan het ander misschien op het forum vragen, daar zitten ook veel mensen met verstand van ubuntu
<moro__> welk forum?
<trijntje> forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<moro__> oke dankjewel zal ik doen
<moro__> groetjes
<trijntje> plaats dan ook een link naar dat screenshot van het lege scherm ;)
<Guus-> Hey
<Guus-> weet iemand toevallig die site van google waarbij ze helpen hoeveel bezoekers ook echt bekijken van je website
<Guus-> Ik ben hem kwijt en heb het nodig.
<Guus-> Iemand hier?
<Peter__> Hey
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<Peter__> Net Ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd :)
<Peter__> Gebruikt wel 100mb ram meer hier dan 10.04 :(
<spekje> hmm heb nog niet eens een melding gehad over dat kan update-en
<spekje> vast omdat ik nog beetje achterloop :P
<SonicStriker> Goedenavond
<erik__> toevallig nog Ubuntu specialisten wakker die mij wellicht verder kunnen helpen met de installatie? 8-)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-01
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<partitie> hallo
<lordievader> Hey partitie, hoe is het ermee?
<partitie> heeft iemand ervaring hoe je ubuntu kan installeren naast windows zonder partitie aan te maken
<lordievader> partitie: Als je een goede installatie wilt doen moet je echt een 2de partitie aanmaken (ext3/ext4)
<partitie> goed... tot op zekere hoogt
<partitie> e
<partitie> maar, dat kan mijn pc dus niet....
<lordievader> partitie: Wat kan jouw pc niet?
<partitie> een partitie aanmaken
<lordievader> Dat lijkt mij sterk, waarom denk je dit?
<partitie> maar nou zag ik ergens op internet dat het ook anders kan, maar vorige keer is mijn windows een keertje helemaal gecrasht... dus ben een beetje voorzichtig..
<partitie> maar ik kan geen partitie maken, volgens mij, maar als iemand daar oplossingen voor heeft ook goed
<lordievader> Kan je mijn vraag beantwoorden?
<partitie> omdat ik het drie keer heb geprobeerd, 1 keer vanuit windows, 1 keer vanuit een geboote linux, en 1 keer via een programma
<lordievader> Kreeg je een foutmelding? En zo ja, wat was de foutmelding?
<partitie> windows sloot ineens af, linux gaf een foutmelding, maar weet niet welke... en die andere prog deed het ook, maar weet ook niet welke error
<lordievader> Hmm, volgens mij heb je grotere problemen. Ik denk dat het tijd word om de disk op fouten te controleren en tijd om te kijken of SMART zegt dat je drive aan het doodgaan is.
<partitie> en hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> Start linux vanaf een live-cd (live-usb) en draai "sudo fsck" op alle partities (als je er maar 1 hebt wordt het hoogstwaarschijnlijk: sudo fsck /dev/sda1).
<lordievader> En voor smart zie deze page: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/using-smartctl-to-get-smart-status-information-on-your-hard-drives/1389
<partitie> ?
<partitie> oke, ga ik nu ff naar linux toe, vanaf usb.... want ik had gelezen, dat je je usb sloopt ofzo als je dat altijd doet? maar hoe zit dat met een cd?
<lordievader> Wat bedoel je hier met "je usb", de stick, de poort?
<lordievader> Als je de stick bedoeld, heb je gelijk. Maargoed ze moeten een paar miljoen rw-cycles aankunnen, daarna worden het read-only stickjes ;)
<partitie> dus... dat duurt nog een tijdje voordat die stuk is?
<lordievader> Jup.
<partitie> maar, kan je smart ook controleren vanuit windows?
<lordievader> Klopt, kan ook. Maar ik ben vergeten hoe :)
<partitie> life sucks
<partitie> kga wel ff google
<lordievader> http://superuser.com/questions/29240/how-can-i-read-my-hard-drives-smart-status-in-windows-7
<partitie> wiehie, zit op windows vista
<lordievader> Hehe, geen wonder dat je Ubuntu erop wilt zetten ;)
<partitie> inderdaad..... ubuntu is drie keer zo snel
<partitie> 196	Reallocation Event Count 	0	200	200	0	0x000000000000
<partitie> die 200 is zijn huidig, en tevens zijn slechtste
<lordievader> Kun je een screenshot maken van die data?
<partitie> eh, ja.. maar hoe geef ik die aan u?
<lordievader> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<partitie> heeft u teamviewer?
<lordievader> Je mag best je zeggen hoor, doe ik niet moeilijk over ;)
<lordievader> Nope.
<partitie> oke,, heb je teamviewer?
<partitie> oke,,,, jammer
<partitie> kga screenshotje maken
<partitie> komt tie dan
<partitie> (als die is geupload
<partitie> http://imagebin.org/252385
<partitie> hij staat redelijk onderaan
<lordievader> Niks in het rood dat is mooi.
<lordievader> Misschien toch handig om de fout die je kreeg te reproduceren.
<partitie> mmm, deze doet niet aan kleurtjes volgens mij hoor....
<partitie> mmm.... oke, eh... tja... dan ben ik dus ff weg, want dan gaat tie afsluiten, of die fout die in ubuntu zit?
<lordievader> Ja de fout die je krijgt als je in Ubuntu de main partitie kleiner maakt en een 2de aanmaakt.
<partitie> oke, dan ga ik ff switchen naar ubuntu... en dan ben ik weer terug :P tot zo
<lordievader> Tot zo.
<partitie> hoooi
<lordievader> Welkom terug partitie
<partitie> ben ik weer
<partitie> nu kan ik helemaal niks meer in ubuntu met mijn partitie...
<lordievader> Kreeg je weer een error?
<partitie> nee, hij geeft een slotje op de partitie die kleiner moet...
<lordievader> Heb je die partitie gemount?
<lordievader> Trouwens heb je een back-up gemaakt?
<partitie> had.. ga het nu opnieuw proberen..
<lordievader> Maak eerst een backup, voordat je het weer probeert.
<partitie> alleen windows staat op die partitie.... :) en er staat op een andere partitie recovery, dus anders trek ik die wel weer open
<lordievader> Als je dat al niet hebt gedaan.
<partitie> heb wel al mijn bestanden... maar nu kan het wel :P
<partitie> hij gaat nu wat doen :P
<lordievader> Define "wat doen".
<partitie> iets doen, wat een tijdje kost, en wordt meestal gezegd met de intensie om het later nader uit te leggen
<partitie> partitie aanmaken :P
<partitie> oja, moest nog ff op aply drukken :P
<partitie> hij gaat hem nu verkleinen
<lordievader> Dat gaat denk ik wel een tijdje duren.
<partitie> denk ik ook... heb je tijd?
<partitie> hij moet hem ook nog verplaatsen :P move and shrink
<lordievader> Ja hoor, mijn client blijft in iedergeval rondhangen :P
<lordievader> Verplaatsen, why?
<partitie> omdat ik anders aan de ene kant een 100 mb heb, en aan de andere kant de 200 gb
<partitie> en dat vind ik niet leuk....
<partitie> hij zegt nu, run simulation
<partitie> An error occurred while applying the operations
<partitie> See the details for more information.  IMPORTANT If you want support, you need to provide the saved details! See http://gparted.org/save-details.htm for more information.
<partitie> a la error
<lordievader> Kun je de details pastebinnen? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<partitie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667224/
<lordievader> Het gaat mij om de details, er staat "see the details" dus die zouden ook ergens moeten staan.
<partitie> http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=gparted-live-manual&lang=C#gparted-live-saving-gparted-details misschien dat jij hier iets van snapt.....
<partitie> ik leg de link niet met mijn problemen :P
<lordievader> Heb je een "save details" button?
<partitie> ja
<partitie> komt tie hoor
<partitie>   GParted 0.11.0 --enable-libparted-dmraid  Libparted 2.3 Move /dev/sda2 to the left and shrink it from 286.09 GiB to 66.07 GiB  00:03:10    ( ERROR )      	 calibrate /dev/sda2  00:00:00    ( SUCCESS )      	 path: /dev/sda2 start: 25,173,855 end: 625,140,399 size: 599,966,545 (286.09 GiB) check file system on /dev/sda2 for errors and (if possible) fix them  00:00:08    ( SUCCESS )      	 ntfsresize -P -i -f -v /dev/sda2      	 n
<lordievader> Kan je die ook pastebinnen...
<lordievader> Als je output wilt posten doe je dat bijna altijd via pastebin, houdt de channel schoon ;)
<partitie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667231/
<partitie> o, oke... zal ik volgende keer doen :P
<lordievader> Wat er wordt gezegt is dat er een bad-sector is. Er wordt aangeraden om in windows de schrijf te laten checken, dit doe je door in cmd "chkdsk /f /r" uit te voeren en 2 maal te herstarten.
<partitie> en daar gaan we weer... ik ga weer ff herstarten, als je de tip dan nog een keer wil geven?
<partitie> tot zo :P
<lordievader> Sure.
<partitie> ben ik weer.. wat moest ik doen in cmd?
<lordievader> Wat er wordt gezegt is dat er een bad-sector is. Er wordt aangeraden om in windows de schrijf te laten checken, dit doe je door in cmd "chkdsk /f /r" uit te voeren en 2 maal te herstarten.
<partitie> ja, daar ben ik dan weer
<lordievader> Wat er wordt gezegt is dat er een bad-sector is. Er wordt aangeraden om in windows de schrijf te laten checken, dit doe je door in cmd "chkdsk /f /r" uit te voeren en 2 maal te herstarten.
<lordievader> Just to make sure: Je hebt een geverifieerde backup?
<partitie> oke, herstarten gaat automatisch
<partitie> ik heb al mijn bestanden op een back up..... en op mijn pc zit een recovery partitie
<partitie> dus ben denk ik wel veilig :P
<partitie> en anders gooi ik heel windows vista eraf, en zet xp erop, als het echt heel slecht is....
<lordievader> Als je je drive nuked, heb je niet zo veel aan de recovery partitie. Maargoed laten we er maar van uitgaan dat je dat niet doet ;). Heb je de chkdsk uitgevoerd?
<partitie> ga ik nu doen
<partitie> hij zegt dat iets anders hem gebruikt.. en ik laat hem opstarten als ik opnieuw opstart... dus kga ff opnieuw opstarten oke?
<lordievader> Jup, goed plan.
<partitie> oke, ben zo weer terug :P:P
<lordievader> Deze keer duurt het wat langer ;)
<Partitie_> Bew
<Partitie_> Hijs is bezig met schijfcontrole
<Partitie_> Hij*
<WolfeZ> Middag
<Partitie_> Middag
<WolfeZ> hoeist?
<Partitie_> Redelijk
<Partitie_> Mj?
<WolfeZ> mooi zo...
<WolfeZ> ja gaat wel
<WolfeZ> alleen beetje koud hier in het hooge noorden
<Partitie_> Haha, de chat waardeert de ipad niet...
<Partitie_> Hahaha hoge noorden...
<WolfeZ> groningen..
<Partitie_> Dacht ik al
<WolfeZ> quickly start
<Partitie_> Maar iedereen hiero zit dus op ubuntu?
<WolfeZ> ho verkeerde scherm -_-
<Partitie_> Linux*
<Partitie_> ....
<WolfeZ> ja zoiets
<Partitie_> Behalve ik:(
<WolfeZ> waar zit jij op?
<Partitie_> Ipad.. En anders windows vista... Maar kwil linux ernaast, maar partitie maken lukt niet, vandaar mijn naam
<WolfeZ> ehmm kan je geen dual instal doen?
<Partitie_> Mmmm.. Niet dat ik weet, hij doet nu schijfcontrole.. En dan ga ik kijken voor partitie
<Partitie_> 12 p
<Partitie_> 12p
<Partitie_> Ik ga ff naar buiten jooo
<lordievader> Ik zit niet op Ubuntu hoor, Partitie_, ik zit op Kubuntu :D
<WolfeZ> oke ju
<Partitie_> Linux.....
<Partitie_> Maar ben zo terug, hijgaat door met controleren...
<Partitie_> Tot zo
<lordievader> Oke, tot zo Partitie_
<Partitie> Pfff, nog steeds 12 p
<Partitie> Hij moet nog 100 000 bestanden
<Partitie> Ongeveer
<WolfeZ> jo ben er weer
<lordievader> Welkom terug WolfeZ
<partitie> en daar ben ik weer... schijf bevat geen fouten, eens ff kijken wat die nu gaat doen(gparted)
<lordievader> partitie: Hopelijk heeft chkdsk de bad-sectors recht gezet.
<partitie> mmm... wss wel, maar nu kan ik dus gwn niet meer mounten he...
<WolfeZ> ehhm waarom wil je eig ene partitie erbij?
<partitie> om ubuntu erop te installeren, naast windows
<partitie> en het liefts 4 part.. 1 recovery(standaard) 1 windows, 1 ubuntu, 1 voor bestanden
<partitie> wiehie, disk has bad sector...
<WolfeZ> ehhm ubunut kan heel makelijk naast windows op een partitie!
<partitie> mits je een partitie hebt natuurlijk :P
<StefandeVries> WolfeZ refereert naar dat broddelwerk dat Wubi heet.
<lordievader> Yayy Vista faalt in chkdsk.
<StefandeVries> Vista faalt.
<StefandeVries> Done.
<partitie> haha, dat wou ik ook proberen, dat heeft mijn win van mijn pc gekickt :P gelukkig nog recovery partitie erop...
<partitie> maar, nu kan ik dus 1 mijn hdd niet mounten 2 geen partitie maken
<lordievader> partitie: Je zou het met fsck nog eens kunnen proberen, moet je geloof ik wel een paar pakketten voor hebben.
<lordievader> partitie: Waarom kun je je partitie niet mounten?
<partitie> mmm, maar windows faalt ergewoon in....
<lordievader> partitie: fsck is een linux tooltje ;)
<partitie> idk... fouten op de schijf... alsnog, dus kan het ook vanuit ubuntu... heeft toch meer mijn vertrouwen gekregen
<partitie> waar staat die?
<lordievader> partitie: Maar waarom kun je hem niet mounten?
<partitie> fouten op de schijf ofzo
<partitie> fuck.. hij doet het wel ineens
<lordievader> partitie: Ik neem aan dat je het over Ubuntu hebt die weigert te mounten. En let even op je taal gebruik.
<partitie> oke, sorry...
<partitie> ben gewend dat het sterretjes worden... :(
<partitie> maar, nu heeft die in gparted een slotje
<partitie> :(
<lordievader> partitie: Ja als je de partitie hebt gemount wil je niet iets met gparted gaan doen ;)
<partitie> en ik weet mijn ww voor ubuntu niet meer, hoe kan ik die eruit gooien?
<lordievader> partitie: Je hebt toch een live-sessie? Gewoon "sudo umount <pad/naar/mount>" in een terminal uitvoeren.
<partitie> dan vraagt die om ww, bij elk sudo command
<partitie> ff vraagje, ik heb een recovery partitie.. dus als ik windows beschadig/per ongeluk verwijder, kan die dat dan helemaal recoveren?
<lordievader> In een live-sessie zou hij niet om een ww moeten vragen. De recovery partitie zet je pc terug naar staat terug waarin hij de fabriek verliet.
<partitie> lordievader... oke, vorige keer schoot die vanuit recovery naar systeemherstel, omdat mijn vista niet meer orgineel is... (niet illegaal ofzo)
<lordievader> Het zou je systeem moeten herstellen.
<partitie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5667720/ de error die ik krijg
<partitie> kga heel ff gebruik maken van het sanitair
<lordievader> Ik ga wat eten maken en opeten, ben over een uurtje terug, o.i.d.
<aliami> hey guys
<ichat> yessssss.....
<StefandeVries> Hoi aliami.  Bedankt voor je geduld.  Waarmee kunnen we je hel...
<ichat> ik ga weer windows gebruiken :P
<ichat> dus ik kwam even afscheid van jullie nemen ;)
<StefandeVries> Farewell, ichat. ;)
<ichat> niew begin van de maand he ;)
<ichat> brrrr.  dat ik het alleen al kan typen...
<ichat> zonder te kotsen\
<partitie> weet iemand hoe ik kan zorgen dat het uitroep teken in gparted weg gaat?
<FOAD> Nou, weg dan maar ichat.
<ichat> foad :P
<FOAD> Dat je dat net op 2e Paasdag moet vertellen.
<ichat> foad interne memo op het werk
<partitie> ?
<ichat> partitie:  - dat zal vast wel in de help sectie van het programma staan ;)  - ik zou het er ook moeten gaan zoeken,  dus dan zoek je netzogoed zelf ;)
<partitie> o, er is een helpsectie!?
<ichat> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/documentation.php
<partitie> mmm, wordt ik ook niet veel wijzer van..
<partitie> hoe kan ik zorgen dat ik niet steeds mijn ww in hoef te vullen?
<OerHeks> ook windows gaan gebruiken zoals ichat
<partitie> heel leuk.. wil van windows naar ubuntu gaan
<partitie> ik ga ff, ben zo terug..
<OerHeks> het is een slecht ide, om je ww uit te schakelen. wel kan je een gehele terminal sessie in root uitvoeren, door 1x " sudo -i "  te doen
<OerHeks> niet sudo su zoals sommige vage helppagina's.
<partitie> oerheks... ik weet mijn ww dus niet.......
<partitie> dat is het probleem
<partitie> o, en sorry voor de late reactie, was ff eten
<OerHeks> Ik ook niet. je zou hem wel kunnen resetten
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<partitie> hoe hoe hoe?
<OerHeks> "The Other Way" werkt het snelste
<partitie> hmmm... wat raar is, dat ik voor de rest overal gwn op oke kan drukken zonder ww te geven, en dat werkt
<OerHeks> daarbij hoop ik dat je je home niet encrypt hebt.
<partitie> misschien verschil dat ik op usb zit?
<OerHeks> live versie?
<partitie> ik ga wel naar windows.. en gooi ubuntu eraf, en installeer opnieuw
<partitie> mmm, live maar wel met mogelijkheid om dingen te onthouden..
<partitie> dus ik installeer wel opnieuw denk ik, beste optie of niet?
<partitie> die opties zijn veelste moeilijk...
<OerHeks> of een herinstall helpt tegen ww vergeten ..
<partitie> en dit keer gwn geen ww instellen...
<OerHeks> ww instellen zou een GNU voorwaarde moeten zijn.
<lordievader> Heeft partitie uberhaupt al een Ubuntu installatie?
<OerHeks> eerst dacht ik van niet, later weer wel.
<lordievader> Moet haast wel een live-session zijn, wat vreemd is omdat deze niet om een wachtwoord vraagt. Iets met casper magic.
<lordievader> Nou goed, hij zal wel weer terug komen. Denk/hoop ik.
<ichat> haha - leuke terugkoppeling  oerheks
<ichat> sorry ik was ook even aan het werk (min of meer)
<partitie> hooi
<lordievader> Welkom terug partitie
<lordievader> Het is ons ( OerHeks en ik) niet duidelijk of je nou een live-session aan het draaien was of dat je een Ubuntu installatie aan het draaien was.
<partitie> eh, ik draai hem vanuit ubuntu... maar hij heeft wel 4gb aan geheugen om instellingen/apps te onthouden...
<partitie> vanaf usb*
<lordievader> partitie: Hoe heb je deze live-usb gemaakt?
<partitie> via universal usb installer
<partitie> dus hij heeft 4gb aan geheugen om dingen te onthouden...
<OerHeks> en naast welk soort windows wil je installeren?
<partitie> vista
<lordievader> Universal USB installer maakt denk ik ook geen user-account aan. Je zou Unetbootin kunnen proberen, hiervan weet ik zeker dat er geen user-account vooraf wordt aangemaakt.
<partitie> volgens mij vroeg die aan het einde voor useraccount.. hij is  nu bezig
<lordievader> partitie: Bezig waarmee?
<partitie> installeren op de usb....
<partitie> hoe doe je wortelteken op toetsenbord?
<lordievader> partitie: Via Unetbootin?
<partitie> nee, via die universal usb installer
<partitie> is nu klaar.. maar ben ook ff bezig met school dus kan het nu niet proberen..
<partitie> klaar met school....
<partitie> als die klaar is met kopieren :P
<partitie> zo, ff proberen...
<partitie> tot zo hoop ik :P
<partition> hooi
<partition> bew
<partition> dit keer op ubuntu...
<partition> maar, er staat bij gparted nog steeds een uitroepteken...
<OerHeks> mogenlijk zijn al je partities gemount, klik op je disk, rechter muis, unmount, en dan kan je partities wijzigen.
<partition> hij zegt dat ik een bad sector heb, en dat ik dus mijn hele schijf moet leeg halen ofzo.....
<partition> oerheks.. hij is niet gemount
<OerHeks> bad sector, dat had je gefixt toch ?
<OerHeks> kan goed een virusje zijn
<partition> nou, blijkbaar niet dus...
<partition> oerheks, en hoe krijg ik die eruit.. ik heb een virus scanner die is aangeraden door mijndomein.nl, en avast draaien...
<partition> avast voor realtime bescherming, en die andere voor scans
<lordievader> partition: Kun je nu wel dingen met sudo doen?
<partition> jup
<lordievader> partition: Oke, kun je de output van "sudo fdisk -l" even voor ons pastebinnen?
<partition> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5668167/
<lordievader> partition: Oke, wat gebeurt er als je "sudo fsck /dev/sda2" uitvoert?
<partition> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5668175/
<partition> dat...
<lordievader> partition: Daar was ik al bang voor: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<partition> wat is de fout? niet mijn hdd toch??
<lordievader> Even voor de goede orde, het is niet aan te raden om ntfs partities vanaf linux te fixen. Maar als Windows het zelf niet kan vind ik het toegestaan.
<partition> o, ff wachten... software center gebruikt hem
<lordievader> partition: Nee, je mist gewoon een pakket.
<partition> ja, maar sudo apt-get update deed die niet, omdat software center iets aan het installeren was :P
<partition> mar nu doet die het :P ben aan het install
<partition> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 150 not upgraded.   hij is al up to date volgens terminal
<lordievader> partition: Je hebt beide commandos uitgevoerd: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ?
<partition> ja... ik luister nauw gezet
<partition> maar, hij heeft het wel gwn meteen gedaan, tijdje terug :P
<lordievader> partition: Bestaat fsck.ntfs nu wel?
<partition> maar toen viel windows eraf enz, allemaal rot, en toen ben ik opnieuw begonnen, en toen ging het fout
<partition> lordievader waar?
<lordzett> lo
<lordievader> partition: Vanuit een terminal: "fsck.ntfs --help"
<partition> No command 'fsck.ntfs' found, did you mean:  Command 'fsck.nfs' from package 'initscripts' (main) fsck.ntfs: command not found
<lordievader> Hmm sinds waneer is dat gesloopt, merk nu dat het ook niet op mijn Raring install aanwezig is.
<partition> o, toen had ik volgens mij wel heel ubuntu geupdate :P
<lordievader> Niet dat ik ntfs partities hierop heb staan.
<trijntje> goede avond allen
 * lordievader gaat even bij zijn andere laptop kijken.
<partition> moet ik dat ff doen? heel ubuntu update?
<lordievader> Hey trijntje, hoe is het ermee?
<partition> * lordievader ?
<trijntje> prima, met u lordievader?
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker, trijntje :)
<partition> lordievader moet ik update uitvoeren?
<partition> van heel ubuntu?
<lordievader> partition: Wacht even, ik bekijk/lees even wat dingen.
<partition> oke, bijna alle tijd :P
<lordievader> partition: Ah dit wil misschien wel werken: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2
<partition> succesfuly enzo
<lordievader> partition: Geen melding van bad-sectors?
<partition> nope
<partition> moet ik die update uitvoeren
<lordievader> partition: Nee.
<lordievader> partition: In gparted heb je neem ik aan de juiste drive geselecteerd?
<partition> ja:)
<lordievader> partition: Je krijgt dezelfde error als je /dev/sda2 alleen maar verkleint? Dus niet verplaatsen.
<partition> dat doet die gwn helemaal niet
<lordievader> "Gewoon helemaal niet"? Kun je iets duidelijker zijn?
<partition> sorry, zelfde error als altijd
<partition> altijd=vorige keren
<lordievader> Well that is quite the bugger.
<lordievader> Ik begin ernaar te neigen voor te stellen om alles eraf te gooien en alleen Ubuntu te installeren, maar dat is ook niet echt netjes. :(
<lordievader> partition: Heb je een Windows installatie cd ergens rond-zwerven?
<partition> lordievader, helaas niet :P
<partition> ik heb alleen recovery partitie.... maar, ik kan hem wss wel van internet aftrekken
<partition> en een productkey
<lordievader> Dat is niet nodig. Ik was van plan een "chkdsk" voor te stellen vanaf de cd.
<partition> mmm.... nope, alleen recovery partitie...
<partition> kan dat ook met een recovery cd?
<OerHeks> triest, niet eens een productkey?
<partition> oerheks, wel productkey zeg ik net
<lordievader> Wacht eens even, kan dat niet vanaf de recovery partitie... Probeer daarvanaf eens op te starten en kijk of je een disk-controle of een shell te pakken kunt krijgen.
<partition> kan niet opstarten vanaf recovery, kan alleen F11 drukken om te herstellen volgens mij.... maar, mijn vista is een keertje verandert, en loopt niet gelijk met de recovery.. dus alleen de systeemherstel doet het nog:P
<lordievader> Hmpf. I'm out of ideas. Weet jij nog raad OerHeks?
<partition> ik heb wel een oplossing.... nieuwe pc :P en deze windows vervangen voor ubuntu :P
<partition> maar, dat is eigenlijk geen oplossing voor nu he...
<lordievader> Je kunt toch nog wel naar Vista booten?
<partition> ja, nu is vista standaard... en linux vanaf usb geboot
<lordievader> partition: Wat je ook kunt doen is een 2de hdd bij plaatsen en daar (K)Ubuntu op zetten.
<partition> lordievader: ik spaar voor een nieuwe pc
<partition> dus, het moet echt op 1 hdd....
<lordievader> partition: Dan heb je een keuze. Of je houdt het zoals het is, of je gooit alle Windows meuk eraf en installeert (K)Ubuntu.
<partition> ik haat mijn pc....
<lordzett> haat aan je pc hmm doe ik ook al
<partition> ik ben dus niet de enige :) gelukkig
<lordievader> Wat een gehaat toch. Ik hou van mijn pc, van alle 5 :D
<partition> lordievader....... die van jouw die werken gewoon?
<lordievader> Jup, en als ze dat niet doen dan ligt het aan mij...
<partition> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5668322/
<lordzett> mijn pc heeft beste tijd gehad. heb nog een werkende laptop maar om die sneller te maken toch maar eens een ssd er in plakken
<partition> oke..
<lordievader> partition: Voor rond de €100 heb je een Raspberry Pi, all inclusive. Leuk dingetje :D
<partition> ik wil wel een sterke :P
<partition> videobewerking photoshop enz
<WolfeZ_> hoi
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat je met een RPi niet lukken.
<StefandeVries> Hallo WolfeZ_.
<partition> hoe doe je upgrade van ubuntu?
<partition> vanuit terminal?
<lordievader> Dan word het even door sparen :P
<partition> lordievader... inderdaad
<lordievader> partition: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<partition> hij is bezig..
<partition> ik moet ondertussen ff de hond uitlaten... ben zo terug
<partition> tot zo
<lordzett> zijn ook genoeg andere mini pcs
<OerHeks> liever iets met arm7+
<WolfeZ_> he even een vraagje?
<lordievader> Ga je gang, WolfeZ_
<WolfeZ_> ik heb een laptop (campaq(hp) presario CQ61) mijn beeld scherm daarvan is niet meer helemaal inorde de klemmen waarmee hij normaal aan de laptop vast zit daar de behuizing van i seen beetje kappot
<WolfeZ_> kan ik dat laten maken? of zelf doen?
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Zit deze laptop nog in de garantie periode?
<WolfeZ_> ehhm hij komt uit 2009 dus denk het niet!
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Heb je toevallig eerder laptops uit elkaar gehaald? Danwel ben desktops?
<WolfeZ_> ehhm laptops niet maar een computer wel!
<WolfeZ_> maar het hele rechter flank zit los!
<WolfeZ_> die hangt aan de kabel!
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Oke dan denk ik dat je het wel zelf kunt. Vaak is het dat die pc reperatie shops veel te veel vragen.
<WolfeZ_> oke
<WolfeZ_> en hoe zou ik dit moeten aan pakken?
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Wees in iedergeval geduldig en bewaar alle schroefjes.
<OerHeks> zoeken naar een behuizing, een kapotte laptop is vaak meer waard in onderdelen dan in 1 koop
<WolfeZ_> haha niet mijn  sterkste punt :P
<lordzett> lijm
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: http://www.insidemylaptop.com/replace-keyboard-compaq-presario-cq61-hp-g61/
<WolfeZ_> oke
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: In het beste geval is het een los schroefje, in het slechte geval moet je het lijmen.
<partition> bew
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Dat is jouw model laptop toch?
<lordievader> Welkom terug partition
<WolfeZ_> lordie jep
<WolfeZ_> Weet iemand iets van python?
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Bits and pieces.
<StefandeVries> Redelijk wat.
<WolfeZ_> oke:
<partition> hij is nu bezig met de updates uitpakken
<WolfeZ_> Ik ben nu 14 en wil later de opleiding applicatie ontwikkelaar doen, Ik ben nu bezig met het leren van mijn eerste taal: python alleen via het internet snap ik sommige idngen niet echt!
<StefandeVries> Dat kan.
<partition> wolfez: wat voor programma ga je schrijven?
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Codecademy heeft een leuke course van Python: http://www.codecademy.com/#!/exercises/0
<partition> een pirate :P
<WolfeZ_> wat ik ga schrijven wete ik nog niet elemaal
<OerHeks> FullCircleMagasne heeft een paar python issues
<partition> wolfez: is javascript niet beter om eerst te leren?
<ichat> zelfs sleutelen aan laptops?  die dingen zijn  echt niet handig om mee te werken believe me ik heb redelijk wat ervaring met die krengen,  maar al  ik  9 van de 1 op elke 5 zonder problemen in elkaar zet.. is dat veel met de andere 4 is altijd wel weer iets aan de hand en ben je dagen bezig om de boel goed te fixen
<partition> ichat.. klopt
<lordievader> ichat: Zolang je alles weer op zijn plek terug zet is er niks aan de hand.
<WolfeZ_> MAar ik gebruik de software quickly (van ubuntu), en zover ik dara uit opmaak haal oik er uit dat python alleen voor de reactie zprgt als je ergen op klinkt en de dingen op HAALT EN DAT DE GRAFISCCHE INTERFASE ALLE TEKST HEEFT?
<partition> ik had de mijne redelijk ermee gesloopt, en dat waren alleen nog maar de makkelijke dingen
<WolfeZ_> klopt dat?
<OerHeks> 7 nummers alweer http://fullcirclemagazine.org/?s=python
<partition> wolfez, vanwaar de capslock?
<ichat> lordievader:  - dat is met laptops alles behalve evident ;) - ik been getrainde technischer, toegegeven   dat mijn ogen wat minder goed zijn....  maar dan nog ... is het vaak veel gemakkelijk om  antenes te breden en dat soort onzin dan om alles vlekeloos te laten werken... en dan heb je het nog over de talloze laptops vaar geen onderhouds-handleidingen van zijn...
<lordievader> Ik ben het ermee eens dat desktops heel wat makkelijker zijn dan laptops..
<WolfeZ_> oh aan gegaan tijdens typen typt namelijk kut met blaren op je vingers
<ichat> hoevaak ik al niet naar de soldeerbout heb moeten grijpen als die toch al zwake verbindingen   breken..
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Let op je taal gebruik.
<ichat> lordievader:  - dan zijn desktops idd een stuk makkelijker...  en bovendien heb je meer ruimte voor bijv iets lulligs als  ESD beveiliging...
<pjotter> Zijn hier mensen die Ubuntu draaien op een Asus 1215b of vergelijkbare netbook?
<ichat> pjotter...   ja
<WolfeZ_> oh sorry bedoelde vagina :P
<partitie> wolfez.... ik heb even een stukje gemist, begin eens opnieuw?
<WolfeZ_> ?
<pjotter> De cpu temperatuur loopt bij mij heel erg op en ik vraag me af of het een defect is.
<partitie> en wat was er met vagina?
<ichat> pjotter: wat doet ie?
<partitie> pjotter... keertje goed afstoffen... de ventilater enz
<pjotter> ichat: Ik kijk nu op xsensors en daar staat 71
<WolfeZ_> o het woord kut was niet goed dus ik maak er wel vagina van
<pjotter> Dat is nog vrij laag... gemiddeld loopt ie op 80 of zo... met uitschieters naar 91.5
<ichat> pjotter:  - als dat een correcte weergave is dan is er vermoedelijk iets met je koeling
<partitie> mmm.... goed stoffen
<pjotter> ichat: Heb jij ook een 1215b?
<partitie> laptop of desktop?
<pjotter> laptopje.. Eee notebook
<ichat> pjotter:  neej, helaas,  ik heb er wel mee gewerkt (ze onderhouden) maar zelf heb ik er nu geen
<lordievader> Nogmaals, WolfeZ_. Let op je taal gebruik, dit is een familie-vriendelijk kanaal.
<pjotter> Afstoffen, heatsink controleren heb ik al gedaan. Geen problemen daar.
<pjotter> Het gekke is: Als ik windows 7 draai heb ik geen problemen.
<pjotter> Onder Linux staat de fan continue te blazen.
<ichat> pjotter:  stressed op max,  doen die krengen geloof ik rond de 68 C ofzo... tenminste dat is wat ik me herinner
<pjotter> Oeps... 68 is zo'n beetje het startpunt bij mij
<partitie> pjotter: bij mij is het juist andersom :P
<ichat> ik zal de cpu specs er eens bijzoeken momentje
<pjotter> Als ik hem een tijd idle laat... zakt ie (soms) naar rond de 60
<partitie> lordievader: gparted werkt nog steeds niet, ook niet na de update van ubuntu
<WolfeZ_> ff vraagje wat kan je met delphi?
<lordievader> partitie: Updates gaan niks aan een bad-sector veranderen.
<partitie> lordievader: vorige keer deed gparted het na de update wel.. dus ik dacht miss
<partitie> maar, er zijn dus geen oplossingen om die er nog uit te krijgen?
<partitie> maar, ik ga... naar bed trusteeeeee
<WolfeZ_> trustee
<JanC_test> temp sensors in computers zijn meestal niet gekalibreerd, dus ze kunnen makkelijk 5-10°C afwijken
<partitie> jij ook alvast
<lordievader> partitie: Je kan proberen de partitie te resizen vanuit Vista.
<partitie> loopt die ook vast, maar ik ga
<ichat> pjotter:  - volgens cpu-world  doet het ding zelf max  90c
<ichat>  als je dat aanneemt zit je dus nog wel binnen de specs
<pjotter> ichat: Hmmm... volgens xsensors gaat ie soms tot 91.5 Hoger dan dat heb ik nog niet gezien.
<ichat> WolfeZ - deplhi.... daar kun je eten das een grieks restaurant ;)
<ichat> pjotter:  mijn suggestie zou zijn... dat ALS je het niet vertrouwd,    je zou kunnen kiezen om te kijken of het kreng los kan  om wat betere koepasta te zetten...
<pjotter> ichat: Bedankt voor het uitzoeken! Ik het geen idee of dit nou kwaad kan of niet... Misschien dat ik hem nog eens test met Windows 7. Kijken wat ie dan doet.
<ichat> dat kan heel vaak, een wereld van verschil doen in notebookjes... MAAR das  bij heel veel van die kleine krengen  nu niet bepaald werk dat je doet omdat je het leuk vind
<pjotter> ichat: Het openmaken is inmiddels geen probleem meer (heb er zelf een ssd in gezet). Heb toen meteen ook nieuwe pasta erop gezet. Maar geen verschil hoor.
<ichat> pjotter:  ... als je dat al gedaan hebt... vooral zorgen dat ie schoon blijft
<pjotter> Tussen de heatsink en de cpu zat trouwens een roze schuimachtig materiaal. Ik neem aan dat dit een hittegeleidend spulletje is?
<WolfeZ_> hee wat vinden jullie van java voor beginners?
<ichat> dit soort temperaturen zijn hoog maar nog niet TE hoog
<pjotter> ok
<ichat> WolfeZ -  bedoel je de koffie?
<WolfeZ_> ?
<WolfeZ_> de taal java?
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Wat is er mis met Python? Een prima taal voor een begginer.
<WolfeZ_> jaa ehmm ik wete niet
<WolfeZ_> ik begrijp van python geen ruk
<pjotter> Ik zou gewoon beginnen met commodore 64 basic en assembly.
<pjotter> solide basis ;)
<StefandeVries> pjotter :')
<WolfeZ_> en dat is?
<ichat> lordievader:  - als py al niet lukt kan ie  tcl nog proberen of heel misschien perl...
<StefandeVries> Dat is suïcidaal gedrag.  Doe maar niet. :P
<WolfeZ_> okee wat kan ik het beste doen de enige ervaring die ik heb is html 5 en css 3\
<JanC_test> wat begrijp je niet van Python?
<WolfeZ_> de structuur van de codes
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Volg de codecademy cursus, Python is makkelijk vergeleken met C++
<JanC_test> en hoe heb je geprobeerd het te leren?
<ichat> html is geen programmeer taal... zelfs html 5 niet... als je dat niet snapt  kun je beter met perl beginnen dan met  py
<WolfeZ_> internet boeken uitproberen letterlijk bijna alles
<ichat> en kies vooral GEEN php
<pjotter> WolfeZ: De commodore 64 is een oude computer met 64 k geheugen en 1 Mhz processor. Destijds heel hightech. Nu een dinosaurier onder de computers. Alhoewel er nog steeds mensen zijn die ermee leren programmeren.
<WolfeZ_> php wil ik ook niet
<JanC_test> lordievader, zelfs brainfuck & whitespace zijn makkelijk vergeleken met C++   :p
<pjotter> En turtle?
<StefandeVries> C++.
<StefandeVries> Ik zweer erbij.
<pjotter> Turtle++
<StefandeVries> Voor grote dingen, dan.
<WolfeZ_> c++ lijkt me te moeilijk
<StefandeVries> Anders heb ik ook liever Python.
<WolfeZ_> wat is turtle?
<ichat> JanC_test:  - vroeger...... :P
<StefandeVries> Voor C++ moet je een zinvolle toepassing hebben.
<StefandeVries> Of een nut.
<trijntje> python is leuk, en  als je bij het begin begint best makkelijk
<JanC_test> en liefst ook een beperkte subset van C++ waartoe je je beperkt
<WolfeZ_> okee maar wat is turtle?
<pjotter> Turtle is een 'programmeertaal' voor kinderen. Om echt 'the basics' van programmeren te leren. Je kunt er alleen een schilpad op het scherm mee besturen. Niet echt geschikt als je iets anders dan dat wilt doen.
<WolfeZ_> haha
<StefandeVries> Dus iets kinderachtigs. :P
<StefandeVries> Don't bother with it.
<JanC_test> WolfeZ, ik gok dat ze met Turtle een LOGO-afgeleide bedoelen  :)
<WolfeZ_> :P
<pjotter> WolfeZ_: Ben je je aan het orienteren op programmeren?
<WolfeZ_> ehhm ja
<JanC_test> de basis van Python is makkelijk genoeg
<WolfeZ_> ik wil graag de opleiding applicatie ontwikkelaar doen
<pjotter> Al eens eerder wat geprogrammeerd?
<WolfeZ_> nope
<WolfeZ_> nanus nul
<pjotter> ok
<ichat> JanC_test:  - euh jub zelfs mij lukt het soms :)
<ichat> en ik wordt al misselijk als alleen maar code zie :P
<WolfeZ_> k dus niet
<WolfeZ_> als ik ze eenmalk zie wil ik e rniet meer weg\
<pjotter> Tja.. voor mij is het al heel wat jaartje geleden dat ik leerde programmeren. De talen van die tijd waren Pascal, C++ en een heel klein beetje Java.
<WolfeZ_> zelfs als ik ze niet sdnap
<JanC_test> WolfeZ, je kan ook bash of whatever proberen
<JanC_test> of Pascal
<WolfeZ_> whatever?
<lordievader> Scripting languages heeft JanC_test het over, geloof ik.
<JanC_test> Pascal is eigenlijk een zeer goede taal om te leren programmeren
<pjotter> Zou C, C++ en C# (in die volgorde) niet een aardige start zijn? Veel talen zijn erop gebasseerd en het ziet ernaar uit dat dat nog wel even zo blijft.
<ichat> pjotter:  das al een tijdje geleden, ik ben niet jong ofzo maar ik kan me pascal nauwelijks nog herinneren heowel turbo? - nah.. blij dat  ik het scripttalen mocht houden op school
<WolfeZ_> okee dus het is handig als ik met c begin?
<pjotter> Voor mij was dat omtrent 1996 en verder. We leerden vooral Pascal en later ook Delphi.
<ichat> JanC_test:  -   bash en tlc worden nog goed gesupport meen ik... msschien is dat iets
<pjotter> En c++, enkel voor het 'object georienteerde' principe uit te leggen.
<ichat> met die combi kun je heel leuke dingen doen
<StefandeVries> Ik ben begonnen met C, toen C++ en toen Python.
<WolfeZ_> okee guys ho even
<JanC_test> pjotter, behalve dat je dan ook een hele reeks technieken moet leren die niet met de basis van programmeren te maken hebben (zoals pointers)
<StefandeVries> Nu word ik verplicht Java te gebruiken.
<WolfeZ_> jullie roepen nou allemaal talen waar ik geen kloten van begerijp
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> Van welke taal begrijp je wel een kloot?
<WolfeZ_> dus ik heb keusze uit bash pascal (turbo) c , c#, c++ en tlc??
<pjotter> Wat gebruiken ze op die opleiding die je wilt gaan doen?
<WolfeZ_> welke daar van is het makelijkts om uiteindelijk door te stromen?
<WolfeZ_> ehmm dat weet ik dus niet
<StefandeVries> Dat lijkt me ook irrelevant, eigenlijk.
<JanC_test> WolfeZ, het maakt niet echt uit
<StefandeVries> Programmeren kan in bijna alle talen.
<WolfeZ_> okeee misschien kunnen jullie me zo beter helpen: IK wil graag eeb taal waarin je makelijk menu´s en pagina´s en zo in kan maken
<pjotter> Persoonlijk ben ik nog steeds erg fan van ahem.. Pacal/Delphi. Je kan er vrij makkelijk en snel een werkende applicatie in maken. En ik hou wel van de manier van programmeren in die taal. Maar dat is puur persoonlijk.
<StefandeVries> Je zult toch écht eerst bij de basis moeten beginnen hoor.
<pjotter> WolfeZ_: Gebruik je Ubuntu?
<WolfeZ_> jaa
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> Dan zou ik zeker eens een keertje  'Lazarus' installeren
<JanC_test> FreePascal/Lazarus
<ichat> WolfeZ -  een tip...     als je een makkelijke keuze wilt..   kies dan uit....  bash (met eventueel uitbereidingen van tcl)...    python,     delpi ....  of een van de webscripts...   perl  / jscript
<pjotter> Dat is een open source variant van wat Delphi ooit was. Eigenlijk is het Pascal. Je kan er heel snel iets mee maken.
<WolfeZ_> okee wat kan je met delphi?
<JanC_test> alles
<ichat> wolves... zoek al die dingen eens op   op het www.
<ichat> en lees er wat over... en stel dan  goede vragen
<WolfeZ_> oke ik ga op zoek
<pjotter> Met Lazarus kun je vrij makkelijk een grafisch programmaatje maken. Windowtje, menuutjes, knopjes etc.
<ichat> JanC_test:  - tussen ons,  heb ik het hele scala zo gehad?  ik meende van wel... maar wat peer review zou ik toch nog steeds willen waardere...
<pjotter> Scala... ja die waren we nog vergeten
<JanC_test> pjotter, al kan je eigenlijk beter leren programmeren zonder GUI...   ;)
<StefandeVries> Lekker OOP.
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Begin eerst met console applicaties. GUI zijn voor beginners moeilijk. Is mijn ervaring althans.
<StefandeVries> Dat zei ik dus ook al.
<WolfeZ_> okee en welke taal kan ik daar het beste voor gebruiken?
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Dan heb ik niks gezegt ;)
<ichat> mare WolfeZ  - wat wil je nu eigenlijk ... websites bouwen, of computer programmas schrijven. of...
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Ik hou het bij Python, maar dat is omdat ik dat ken...
<WolfeZ_> computer programma´s
<ichat> begin dan maar eens met bash...  zodra je dat onder de knie heb voor je een leuke tcl toolkit toe...
<JanC_test> even terzijde over de Nederlandse taal: "computerprogramma" is één woord  ;-)
<StefandeVries> Ja, en consoleapplicaties.  En zo.
<WolfeZ_> okee dus ik moet beginnen met bash?
<StefandeVries> Zo kunnen wel doorgaan.
<StefandeVries> Vrij irrelevant.
<StefandeVries> WolfeZ_: ja.
<WolfeZ_> oke heb ikd an nog bepaalde software nodig?
<pjotter> Ik ga weer even Chriet Titulaer filmjes kijken op youtube... groetjes iedereen! Hartelijk dank voor de hulp en veel succes met de keuze voor een programmeertaal!
<WolfeZ_> dankje
<JanC_test> WolfeZ, bash, Python, BASIC, Pascal, ... is allemaal mogelijk
<WolfeZ_> okee ik begin wel met bash!
<JanC_test> het is vooral belangrijk dat je de concepten begrijpt
<WolfeZ_> heb ik daarr speciale software voor nodig?
<lordievader> WolfeZ_: Nope, alles zit standaard in Ubuntu :D
<JanC_test> WolfeZ_, "bash" is het programma dat standaard de terminal-opdrachtregel toont in Ubuntu
<JanC_test> en eerlijk gezegd denk ik dat Python een beter begin is, maar whatever
<WolfeZ_> oke jullie mogen het zeggen python of bash?
<JanC_test> of misschien JavaScript als je in een browser wil werken
<pjotter> 10 PRINT"HALLO"; GOTO 10   ... is ook een leuke start.
<StefandeVries> Python.
<commandoline> gaan we stemmen? Python! :P
<WolfeZ_> zeg me en ik rich tme erop
<WolfeZ_> 2 voor python dus
<WolfeZ_> wie voor bash
<WolfeZ_> niemand
<JanC_test> Python is zowel makkelijk om te beginnen als veel gebruikt
<pjotter> WolfeZ_: Welke taal je ook kiest, kies een taal die is uitgevonden door een man met baard. Die schijnen het beste te zijn. Verder maakt het weinig uit.
<WolfeZ_> okee dan ga ik me richten op de man met baard die python heeft uitgevonden
<WolfeZ_> ene dat klopt niet
<WolfeZ_> de eerste computer progammeur was een vrouw :P
<JanC_test> Python is uitgevonden door een Nederlander die fan was van Monty Python  ;)
<WolfeZ_> haha
<JanC_test> WolfeZ_, en het is "computerprogrammeur" in één woord in het Nederlands
<WolfeZ_> maare ik kom terug als ik iets niet snap! en het niet kon vinden
<JanC_test> misschien helpt het als je eerst Nederlandse grammatica leert als taal  ;)
<lordievader> Python heeft toch ook zijn eigen kanaal hier op freenode? #python?
<JanC_test> en #python-nl
<StefandeVries> Dat vind ik nogal een lullige opmerking, en zeker van een operator.
<JanC_test> StefandeVries, programmeertalen zijn ook maar gewoon talen met hun eigen grammatica- & spellingregels
<Mickey> ok
<Mickey> die gaat in mijn epics.html
<pjotter> Sinds ik mij met Linux bezighoudt, ondervind ik een eigenaardige drang mijn baard te laten groeien. Herkennen meer mensen dit? (Afgezien van de dames)
<Mickey> 22:19 < JanC_test> StefandeVries, programmeertalen zijn ook maar gewoon talen met hun eigen grammatica- & spellingregels
<Mickey> die dus
<StefandeVries> pjotter: nee, dat vindt mijn vriend niet zo fijn.
<Mickey> tje , StefandeVries
<pjotter> Kwestie van wennen. Mijn vriendin had in het begin ook bedenkingen. Maar toen ik laatst mijn baard per ongeluk afschoor was ze geheel ontdaan.
<Mickey> puhahahaha
<Mickey> en eet je ook je teennagels?
<JanC_test> pjotter, ze dacht dat er een vreemde in huis was?  :p
<StefandeVries> Ik maak geen onderscheid qua leeftijd, Mickey.
<StefandeVries> Zeker niet op nét geen zes maanden.
<Mickey> StefandeVries: ik ook niet
<pjotter> Mickey: Wat een rare vraag., Ik zie niet in wat dat met deze questie van doen heeft?
<Mickey> vriendje of vriennitje klinkt lief
<Mickey> pjotter: je mist wat cult
<Mickey> nevermind
<Mickey> vraag StefandeVries maar
<pjotter> JanC_test: Ja, het was even schrikken. Ik had stand 7 met stand 1 verward. Het resultaat was redelijk belachelijk. Een diepe richel in het midden van mijn kin. Desondanks herkende ze me nog wel.
<Mickey> http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/S/September-that-never-ended.html
<Mickey> dat dus ^---^
<JanC_test> pjotter, gelukkig was het niet zoals die Italiaanse hoogspringer op de indoor-kampioenschappen laatst
<JanC_test> links een baard & snor, rechts gladgeschoren (of was het nu omgekeerd)
<pjotter> Mickey: Nou, in ieder geval hebben wij hier niets te klagen over de qualiteit van deze discussie ;)
<Mickey> uhh right.
<pjotter> :D
<Mickey> leer mij iets pjotter
<Mickey> coolepascal leerde mij gisteren xor'en
<pjotter> Xor'en?
<Mickey> iets met assembly
<pjotter> ah
<Mickey> xor or die shizzle
<JanC_test> http://balls.ie/wp-content/gallery/tamberi/tamberi.jpg
<Mickey> ...
<pjotter> Nu dan. Aanschouw het meest intrigerende assembly-statement: nop. Zoals de naam al doet vermoeden, dit statement doet 'nop'. (zoiets?)
<Mickey> kijk ;)
<pjotter> vreet alleen processortijd
<Mickey> hmm ik wil nog een keer serieus kijken naar assembly
<pjotter> nop betekent trouwens no operation
<Mickey> al wat het gewoon voor het hoge fabz0rz gehalte
<pjotter> Ik heb ook al eens iets willen doen met assembly op Linux. Lijkt me leuk. Ik ken eigenlijk alleen 65XX en 68000 assembly.
<Mickey> hmm
<JanC_test> pjotter, 'nop' deed vroeger wel iets nuttigs: het gebruikte één CPU cycle  :)
<Mickey> 1 cycle
<Mickey> en hoeveel cycles doen wij nu in 1 nano sec?
<pjotter> Ja precies... het vreet processortijd.
<pjotter> Phoe ik heb geen flauw idee.... Wie houdt dat nog bij?
<JanC_test> tegenwoordig is het niet echt voorspelbaar wat NOP doet
<JanC_test> toch niet op recente x86
<Mickey> laatst hoorde ik bij een lezing dat het het echt 10.000'en zijn
<Mickey> van een Mit lezing 1 jaar geleden
<Mickey> dus dat is al weer min. ^2
<pjotter> Wat ook altijd leuk is, zijn de 'secret' of 'undocumented opcodes'. Maar misschien dat dat enkel iets was op de 65XX processor?
<JanC_test> pjotter, er hebben altijd dergelijke bestaan, maar het was nooit een goed idee die te gebruiken als je cross-platform wilde zijn...
<pjotter> Zijn die tegenwoordig niet gewoon afgeschermd dan?
<pjotter> In c64 tijd speelde 'cross platform' nog niet zo'n grote rol, he? ;)
<JanC_test> tot de C128 er kwam  :p
<StefandeVries> Wat deden die opcodes?
 * StefandeVries is uit 1994.
<pjotter> Allerlei vage zaken.
<OerHeks> De Z80 had ook verborgen instructies, domweg omdat die niet op elke processor goed gebakken werden.
<pjotter> Ik zou het moeten opzoeken. Maar er was er (geloof ik) eentje die een waarde van de stack haalde, die in het x register stopte en dat dan weer XOR-de.
<Mickey> goed
<Mickey> ik ga maffen
<Mickey> excuus
<JanC_test> de Z80 is niet één CPU maar een hele familie ook
<Mickey> dat was nu fijn om te lezen :)
<pjotter> :) kan me voorstellen. Ik heb er ook tranen van in mijn ogen.
<JanC_test> die op zich dan ook nog eens een uitbreiding was op de Intel 8080
<OerHeks> Zilog, obscuur bedrijfje die bij IBM een cpu van de plank kocht
<JanC_test> en tot voor kort betaalde NASA grof geld voor originele Zilog Z80 CPUs  :p
<OerHeks> als ik a.s. koninginnedag vrijmarkt een sinclair tegenkom .. nee zal geen linux kunnen draaien
<JanC_test> OerHeks, er is wel een open source firmware voor de Spectrum hé  :)
<OerHeks> nou, meer bedoelt als museumstuk
<JanC_test> apt-get install opense-basic
<JanC_test> heb je een open source ROM die compatibel is met de originele + uitbreidingen
<JanC_test> even goed als linux dus  :p
<OerHeks> zx microdrive met 85 kB per cartridge
<JanC_test> en, ja, ik vraag me ook af wie zo'n complet firmware implementeert in z'n vrije tijd   :)
<JanC_test> complete
<pjotter> En zijn zat enthousiastelingen die die oude computers nog op de been houden. Je komt de meest bizarre projecten tegen. Er is ook een commodore 64 die als webserver fungeert.
<pjotter> Niet allemaal tegelijk gaan kijken, anders crasht ie misschien: http://www.c64web.com/
<JanC_test> ja, maar de originele ROM was al bekend als erg clever qua gebruik van het beperkte geheugen
<JanC_test> en de originele ROM is ook beschikbaar als freeware
<JanC_test> dus om dan een volledig nieuwe firmware te schrijven en daar dan ook nog eens nieuwe features in te (kunnen) proppen...
<JanC_test> pjotter, er zijn ook Arduino webservers, dat is ongeveer vergelijkbaar  ;)
<ichat> JanC_test:  - hmmz.   is aruino daar niet wat underpowered voor die draait nog trager dan de  pi
<OerHeks> hmmz tot voor kort was er een zx81 webserver http://zx81-siggi.endoftheinternet.org/
<pjotter> Het zou toch ook mooi zijn wanneer ze een programmeerbare Casio als webserver kunnen laten functioneren. Daar heb je tenminste wat aan.
<ichat> pjotter:  - het zou pas brilant zijn als je het menselijk brein  als webserver bijv een CDN in a scull  kunt zetten...  apache solr is er NIETS bij
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-02
<hassie> hi
<WolfeZ> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo WolfeZ.
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<lordievader> Dat moet goede middag zijn -.-
<partitie> hoi
<Luckiboy> Hallo partitie.
<lordievader> Hey partitie, Luckiboy, hoe is het ermee?
<Luckiboy> lordievader: prima, zoals altijd :P.
<partitie> goed... tot op zekere hoogte
<partitie> mijn hdd is nog steeds beschadigd... windows krijgt hem er dus niet uit....
<lordievader> Luckiboy: Goed dat het ook deze keer weer niet anders is :)
<lordievader> partitie: Tja, jammer.
<partitie> zeer jammer... nog suggesties... in theorie kan ik mijn hdd formateren, maar... ik heb geen windows installatie, maar als ik windows op een stickie kan kopieren, formateer, en terug zet... werkt windows dan nog?
<lordievader> partitie: Kans lijkt me klein.
<partitie> lordievader: dan ga ik het dus niet proberen :P
<partitie> volgende pc krijgt 1 hdd, en 1 ssd(als ik geld genoeg heb
<partitie> ssd in 2 partitie... 1tje windows 1tje ubuntu.... hdd voor bestandjes
<partitie> (als ik geld genoeg heb)
<lordievader> Hoe groot gaat de ssd worden?
<partitie> lordievader weet ik niet.... eh, ik had ergens gehoord dat 80 gb niet zo duur is :P
<partitie> maar kga ff naar windows om mijn disk te reparen hoop ikke
<partitie> dus ben zo terug
<partitie> hoooi
<partitie> ik moest van een ander forum, wat nu niet meer reageert.. in windows chkdisk /f /r uitvoeren, maar hij kan het niet omdat de schijf in gebruik is?!
<lordievader> partitie: Je hebt Windows gestart?
<partitie> ja.... :P
<partitie> is zo irritant he, de hele tijd moeten switchen
<lordievader> Geen wonder dat ie zeurt dat het ding in gebruik is.
<partitie> nee, inderdaad... maar dat betekent dus dat ik hem nooit zou kunnen controleren?
<OerHeks> is het niet chkdsk /f .r ?
<partitie> oerheks... dat bedoelde ik :P
<partitie> sorry
<OerHeks> chkdsk /R is voldoende, die /F diet het zelfde
<OerHeks> of doet
<OerHeks> als je deze problemen houd, draai dan eens ubcd, om je hdd echt eens goed onderhande te neemen
 * OerHeks gelooft niet meer in draaiende systemen fixen
<partitie> hoe draai ik hem vanaf usb?
 * lordievader gelooft niet meer in Windows Vista :P
<partitie> * partitie gelooft gwn niet meer in deze computer :P
<OerHeks> geen idee of ubcd op usb stick kan.
<OerHeks> De reden dat ik overgestapt ben op Linux, is dit soort wazig gedoe.
<partitie> o, het is een programma ubcd, dat bvanuit windows draait?
<partitie> oerheks... ik wil dus eigenlijk ook naar linux 1. sneller 2. omdat het kan 3. mooier 4. makkelijker
<lordievader> Linux heeft nasty magic super block dingen die corrupt kunnen raken, gelukkig kan linux dit wel fixen ;)
<OerHeks> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<partitie> 5. gratis programma's dus hoef niet meer te cracken
<partitie> maar.... draait ubcd vanuit windows?
<OerHeks> nee.
<partitie> maar, dat is een programma wat je moet booten vanuit bootmenu?
<OerHeks> het is een cd met allerlei tools om je  mbr/partities te fixen
<OerHeks> zie url
<partitie> oke... en als ik die aan heb, welke moet ik kiezen dan?
<partitie> ?
<OerHeks> kies wat je denkt nodig te hebben, mbrtools/mbrworks
<partitie> en wat raad jij mij aan? ik weet het namelijk echt niet wat het is..
<partitie> ?
<partitie> ?
<partitie> http://www.spotmau.com/products/package/full.htm?gclid=CNWewI-mrLYCFUGR3god3w8APw waar zit hier de download knop?
<partitie> laatmaar, onderin kan je hem kopen....
<partitie> niet cool niet cool
<partitie> weet iemand waar je gratis installatie cd van windows vista kan krijgen? zonder product key?
<WolfeZ> hoi
<WolfeZ> ehm torents miss?
<StefandeVries> Ahem.
<StefandeVries> Daar doen wij hier niet aan. ;)
<StefandeVries> Hallo WolfeZ.
<WolfeZ> Hoi
<WolfeZ> begin python al een beetje te begrijpen :)
<partitie> ahem.....
<WolfeZ> alleen hoe open ik een python programma als ie is geschreven in kladblok?
<partitie> maar.. wolfez, stel dat ik hem legaal kan krijgen... kan ik dan de productkey van mijn pc gebruiken die op de onderkant zit?
<WolfeZ> ehmm als die voor windows is waarschijnlijk wel!
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Dat kan.
<OerHeks> het is me duidelijk hoe je aan je virussen komt.
<WolfeZ> moet je het programma dan openen via de terminal?
<partitie> maar, dan moet ik wel precies dezelfde versie hebben of niet?
<StefandeVries> WolfeZ: ja, voor nu wel.
<partitie> oerheks?
<StefandeVries> partitie: ja.
<WolfeZ> oke en hoe dan>
<JanC_test> WolfeZ, in de terminal: python bestandsnaam.py
<StefandeVries> WolfeZ: in de terminal naar de juiste directory gaan en dan python bestand.py
<partitie> oerheks, ging dat over virussen over mij?
<JanC_test> WolfeZ, of je zet "#!/usr/bin/python" op de eerste regel en maakt het bestand executable
<WolfeZ> oke ik heb hem in de mijn persoonlijke map (rob) en dan het bestand in de map scripts & docs
<OerHeks> partitie, ja, je zeurt over vista downloaden. ik kan/wil/ga je hier niet bij helpen.
<partitie> oke, heb een hele stomme vraag.. heeft iemand toevallig de installatie cd van windows vista home premium OEMA?
<partitie> oerheks oke... jammer :P en begrijpelijk....
<WolfeZ> stel je vraag op het forum?
<partitie> wolfes: ik?
<WolfeZ> Stefan: als ik die code doe doet ie het niet
<WolfeZ> ja jij partitie
<StefandeVries> Dan doe je iets verkeerd.
<JanC_test> WolfeZ, zeggen "dan doet ie het niet" is compleet nutteloos
<StefandeVries> Wat is de foutmelding?
<WolfeZ> bash: !/usr/bin/python": event not found
<JanC_test> eh
<partitie> wolfez: mm oke
<WolfeZ> of moet dat in het .py file?
<JanC_test> ja
<WolfeZ> ohh
<StefandeVries> Dat zei ik niet hè.
<StefandeVries> Dat zei JanC_test.
<WolfeZ> wat is het nou?
<WolfeZ> ?
<JanC_test> WolfeZ, ik zei "of je zet ...", dus dat is een alternatieve methode
<StefandeVries> We hebben net gezegd hoe je het kunt doen.
<StefandeVries> Probeer dat eerst eens goed uit.
<WolfeZ> heb het al
<WolfeZ> ff eten
<partitie> oerheks: waarom wil je trouwens niet helpen met die download, want de product key is van mij gekocht.. dus is het legaal
<lordievader> partitie: Niet.
<lordievader> partitie: Het downloaded van software waar copyright op zit is illegaal volgens de Nederlandse Wet.
<JanC_test> je kan een kopie van je Windows-CD krijgen bij je computerleverancier
<sarawara> hoe kan ik ubuntu opstarten met een command line (ik zit ergens in 'recovery mode', een vriend zijn computer doet het niet meer, bij het opstarten blijft het steken bij een wat vreemde pagina die er normaal bij het afsluiten is, ik had vorige week zijn computer wat leeggemaakt want die zat bomvol, maar nu weet ik niet meer of ik de vuilbak wel degelijk geleegd heb)
<JanC_test> sarawara, recovery mode als in het recovery-menu?
<JanC_test> of zit je in een text console?
<sarawara> zoals in het recovery menu
<sarawara> (ook de life cd werkt nog, maar daar kan ik geen vuilbak mee leegmaken
<JanC_test> in het recovery-menu is toch een optie om verder te booten?
<sarawara> ik krijg een blinkend ding zoals in de terminal en niks anders
<JanC_test> en 2 minuten wachten helpt niet?
<JanC_test> trouwens, je kan ook eens kijken of er niks verdachts staat in de logs
<sarawara> nee dan valt die uit, hoe doe ik dat ? (moet ik dan terug opstarten met de life cd?)
<sarawara> dan moet ik nog weten wat er verdacht is ook natuurlijk :)
<JanC_test> als je in het rescue-menu zit kan je toch een shell starten?
<sarawara> ik zit blijkbaar in een shell
<JanC_test> less /var/log/syslog
<sarawara> dank je
<sarawara> het enige dat ik krijg is wpa_supplicant [901] ctrl-event-scan-result ts en dat zo'n twintig minuten lang
<WolfeZ> ben er weer.
<StefandeVries> WB, WolfeZ.
<WolfeZ> dankje
<WolfeZ> nog ff een vraagje als ik bijvoorbeeld een py bestand open in de terminal komt alleen de tekst er te staan en via quickly kkrijg ik een echt programma venster
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt.
<WolfeZ> hoe krijg je zoon programma dan?
<sarawara> de enige beschrijving die ik vind is zo'n bug report, en dat begrijp ik, ik heb de indruk dat het een weinig voorkomend ding is, en dat er geen oplossing voor is (het is een oude ubuntu-versie) maar ik weet niet of die anderen nu ook niet konden opstarten (ik denk te begrijpen van niet)
<sarawara> dat begrijp ik niet wilde ik zeggen in de plaats van dat begrijp ik
<sarawara> maw ik zou graag weten of ik nog iets kan doen of de enige oplossing een nieuwe installatie is?
<JanC_test> en in /var/log/Xorg.*.log ?
<WolfeZ> LOL
<sarawara> ik probeer nog eens, hij is weer uitgevallen
<WolfeZ> ik heb morgen echt een probleem
<OerHeks> WolfeZ, een py=python programma start je door "python <script>.py"
<WolfeZ> oke
<WolfeZ> pff ik ga morgen dood jongens!
<OerHeks> Oke, wel graag eerst je belastingaangifte insturen.
<WolfeZ> op me 14?
<WolfeZ> shit man heb morgen les van die duitse heks.....
<WolfeZ> Had echt ****** ruzie met zoon docente duits nu word ze morgen fucking boos op me voor de klas!
 * JanC_test snapt niet goed wat die zoon met de les te maken heeft...
<WolfeZ> ?
<sarawara> Bestand bestaat niet
<StefandeVries> Belangenverstrengeling.
<StefandeVries> Privé en beroep niet uit elkaar kunnen houden.
<StefandeVries> Dus dat.
<WolfeZ> nee niet haar zoon maar met haar zelf
<StefandeVries> Zo'n, dan.
<JanC_test> eh
<WolfeZ> want er waren uitwisseling mensen en een gast ging tegen me cola schopen en toen had ik hem klap verkocht en me vriend ging hem op facebok tagen als raarkind en ik reageerde haha raar kind en dat vond ze ongepast
<WolfeZ> en ik ging haar dissen en nu is ze pisssig
<WolfeZ> wedden ik krijg strrafwerk ofso
<JanC_test> volgens mij heb je ook ruzie met je lera(a)r(es) Nederlands...
<WolfeZ> nee
<WolfeZ> maar heb geen zin om goed te typen lukt ook niet want heb overal blaren
<sarawara> ik heb het twee keer getypt om zeker te zijn JanC-test, maar ik krijg alleen maar dat bestand of map niet bestaat
<sarawara> (ik moet mijn handen bedwingen om niet achter een command een punt te typen na mijn examen prolog, maar ik heb echt elke letter nagelezen)
<JanC_test> sarawara, lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk dat er geen Xorg logs zijn als je vroeger ooit een grafische schil gebruikt hebt
<sarawara> wat is een grafische schil? (de computer is alleen gebruikt om cd's af te spelen denk ik)
<sarawara> ah interface, sorry, ik ken niet alle nederlandse computertermen
<BerryH> sarawara, weet je al wat een grafische schil is?
<sarawara> ja inderdaad, ik kende het woord niet in het nederlands
<BerryH> Zoals ik het begrijp kun je een computer bedienen met commando´s zoals bijvoorbeeld in de terminal van Ubuntu. Je kunt hier ook een ´grafische´ schil overheen bouwen zodat je met slepen en klikken acties kunt uitvoeren.
<BerryH> Door te klikken en te slepen worden dan de commando´s ´onder water´ uitgevoerd, uit het zicht van de gebruiker.
<sarawara> maar me twee keer in letters vergissen lijkt me zeer onwaarschijnlijk, ik kan het nog eens opnieuw proberen (na drie maanden in prolog elk aanhalingsteken en elke nul nauwkeurig bekeken te hebben, lijken mijn ogen toch aangepast aan zoiets, maar ik probeer opnieuw)
<sarawara> ja BerryH ik heb het door
<BerryH> ok
<sarawara> vreemd nu krijg ik ,  /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Toegang geweigerd
<WolfeZ> ok
<WolfeZ> verveel me
<sarawara> leer chinees WolfeZ ... http://www.chinese-tools.com/learn/chinese
<WolfeZ> neeuj
<WolfeZ> ik ga morgen al dood bij duita
<WolfeZ> *duits
<OerHeks> join #ubuntu-de
<BerryH_> WolfeZ, neem een stukje chocolade.
<BerryH_> Of geef mij als beginner een leuke Ubuntu tip..iets cools..
<Luckiboy> BerryH_: shortcuts leren ;) Super ingedrukt houden.
<Luckiboy> Super=windows toets, voor het geval je het nog niet wist
<BerryH_> Dat was mijn volgende vraag...;)
<BerryH_> Luckiboy, die is leuk! Bedankt!
<sarawara> JanC_test, ik heb het nu minstens 5 maal geprobeerd, ik krijg nog steeds Toegang geweigerd, en als ik sudo ervoor zet, command not found
<Luckiboy> sudo <spatie> command, denk ik sarawara
<Luckiboy> Om welk commando gaat het?
<OerHeks> sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OerHeks> wel een 0(nul) tiepen, en geen O
<sarawara> 0 en niet *
<sarawara> ?
<OerHeks> die * kan, als er maar 1 log is, anders open je alles/of een foutmelding
<Luckiboy> Inderdaad, een 0
<sarawara> cannot open display, dit is precies hopeloos, is er geen manier om met een live cd de vuilbak leeg te maken?
<JanC_test> OerHeks, gedit werkt niet in een tekstconsole
<JanC_test> vuilbak leegmaken kan ook in de console
<JanC_test> gewoon alles in ~/.local/share/Trash/ wissen
<JanC_test> (vervang ~ door de home directory van de gebruiker)
<OerHeks> owja, gksudo
<JanC_test> OerHeks, in een *console*
<JanC_test> zonder X
<OerHeks> oww dan heb je vi of nano nodigjes
 * OerHeks is gaar en gaat hond uitlaten
<JanC_test> om te lezen volstaat less ruimschoots...
<WolfeZ> goeden avond
<lordievader> Hey WolfeZ
<WolfeZ> hey
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<WolfeZ> hoi
<WolfeZ> moet gaan doei
<trijntje> avond allen
<lordievader> Hey trijntje
<trijntje> hey lordievader
<lordzett> lo
<lordievader> Hey lordzett
<lordzett> haj lordievader
<FOAD> Hallo, heren.
<FOAD> HA HA.
<lordzett> ha FOAD
<sarawara> ik denk dat 't de ventilator was, de computer deed op den duur nog nauwelijks iets, alleen heel effe als hij wat afgekoeld was, ook stofzuigen hielp niet meer, ik heb vriend naar hardware-man gestuurd
<sarawara> toch nog bedankt voor de hulp en prettige avond!
<Mickey> hi ha ho!
<Mickey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XSywaxYhfo
<Mickey> doe de stofzuiger!
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-03
<partitie> hoooi
<partitie> ik wil wss deze laptop gaan kopen: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/316152/dell-inspiron-15r-special-edition-7520-(n0015s35)/specificaties/ kan ubuntu daar ook op, naast windows?
<partitie> en, dan de vraag... is het ook een goede laptop?
<WolfeZ> Goeden middag
<StefandeVries> Hallo WolfeZ.
<partitie> hallooo
<partitie> http://www.staples.nl/computers-tablets-harde-schijven-accessoires/notebooks-search_laptop is die eerste een goede laptop?
<WolfeZ> even kijken..
<StefandeVries> Die Samsung?
<WolfeZ> ehhm die samsung niet echt vind ik
<partitie> sorry... is iets fout gegaan
<WolfeZ> zit maar een usb poort in!
<WolfeZ> en geen kabel internet geloof ik!
<partitie> http://www.staples.nl/ProductComparison.aspx en dan de rechtse
<partitie> wolfez... heb toch geen kabel
<WolfeZ> oke
<WolfeZ> maar het is altijd handig om kabel te hebben!
<partitie> mmmm..... tja... tegenwoordig gaat alles via wifi he
<WolfeZ> maar 1 usb is wel weinig ik heb er nu 4 en dat vind ik al weinig\
<WolfeZ> ja maar niet overal
<partitie> we hebben het over een andere... je moet deze link hebben: http://www.staples.nl/ProductComparison.aspx en dan de rechtse
<WolfeZ> welke rechtse?
<partitie> als je op die laatste link drukt he
<partitie> dan krijg je een vergelijking... en daar staan 2 pc, en dan moet je de rechter laptop hebben
<WolfeZ> ja>
<StefandeVries> Heb je die vier poorten echt nodig, WolfeZ?
<partitie> van 649 euro
<partitie> stefandevries... ik heb er nu ook vier, en gebruik ze heel soms allemaal, heel soms
<WolfeZ> oke ik meestal allemaal
<WolfeZ> 2 usb sticks een muis en een extra toetsenboord
<partitie> wolfez... misschien hubje?
<WolfeZ> kan\
<WolfeZ> wtf die van 600 is geloof ik beter dan die van 1000
<WolfeZ> en groter
<partitie> staat er een van 1000?
<WolfeZ>  http://www.staples.nl/computers-tablets-harde-schijven-accessoires/notebooks/smart-pc-xe700t1c-a02nl?r=bf
<partitie> maar, die ik wou is beter?
<WolfeZ> ja geloof het wel alleen een andere pprocesor die van jou is i3 en die andere i5
<WolfeZ> maar om daar 300 - 400 euro extra voor te betalen
<partitie> nope... die ik wou is ook i5
<WolfeZ> en er zit ook 2 inch verschil in
<WolfeZ> die sony?
<partitie> ik paste bin wel
<partitie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673375/ specificaties
<WolfeZ> oh je wil die samsung van 1000?
<partitie> wacht ff... verkeerde :P
<partitie> geintje
<partitie> verkeerde
<WolfeZ> lol
<partitie> je mag hem schenken hoor
<WolfeZ> uhuh
<WolfeZ> ik heb zelf eerst een nieuwe nodig
<partitie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673378/
<partitie> die
<WolfeZ> nou ja
<WolfeZ> ehhm die ziet er wel beter uit
<partitie> :)
<WolfeZ> niet mijn merk meer wel beter
<partitie> tja.. geld he
<partitie> maar, kan je daar gewoon word en dat soort shitjes op doen?
<WolfeZ> ja tuurlijk
<partitie> lichte video/foto bewerking met adobe?
<partitie> en dat alles beetje snel?
<WolfeZ> ehhm wat is licht voor jou?
<WolfeZ> hoelang?
<partitie> vakantie foto's vakantie filmpje's
<partitie> soms logo voor school
<WolfeZ> jaa dat lukt makelijk denk ik
<partitie> is die sneller dat een intel centrino?
<StefandeVries> Dat is alles tegenwoordig wel.
<WolfeZ> dat ja..
<partitie> dan is het goed...die heb ik nu namelijk draaien
<WolfeZ> oke
<WolfeZ> ik weet niet eens wat ik heb
<WolfeZ> hij doet het goed en dat vind ik fijn! :)
<partitie> wolfez... komt ook omdat de sticker nog onder mijn hand zit bij het toetsenbord....
<partitie> en anders kanje kijken met speccy
<WolfeZ> oh die heb ik er af
<partitie> wolfez ik niet
<StefandeVries> Of met lshw -html > hardware.html
<WolfeZ> ik heb een intel celeron
<WolfeZ> @2.20 ghz
<WolfeZ> 900 cpu ofso
<StefandeVries> Ook een oudje.
<WolfeZ> 2009 :)
<partitie> kga ff
<WolfeZ> maar hij is sneller dan d enieuwe windows acht van me oma
<WolfeZ> alleen de accu is wel kappot en het beelscherm hangt een beetje los
<WolfeZ> voor de rest een prima ding!
<WolfeZ> vooral sind ik over ben op ubuntu is ie sneller geworden
<UbuntuFan> ik heb een ubuntu 10.04 in de log viewer komt iedere keer een geel warning Het bestand is niet een gewoon tekstbestand of niet /var/log/mail.info
<UbuntuFan> ik heb een al verwijdert en nieuw gestart maar het lukt niet hij maakt iedere keern een nieuwe log maar de warning blijft
<partitie> ben ik weer :)
<partitie> *partitie is er weer
<Mickey> woei
<Mickey> wat is die warning UbuntuFan
<UbuntuFan> ubuntu 10.04 /var/log/mail.info is niet meer te zien in de Log Viewer hoe kan ik die weer terug zetten
<Mickey> bestaat het bestand nog?
<UbuntuFan> ja ik heb deze al verwijderd bij het nieuw starten van de computer staat er weer een nieuwe bestand maar in de log viewer komt een geele warning
<Mickey> ah wacht ff je gebruikt een gui
<Mickey> doe eens tail /var/log/mail/info als root
<Mickey> wat zie je dan?
<UbuntuFan> niks hij is leeg
<Mickey> draai je een mailserver?
<Mickey> of niet
<UbuntuFan> nee helemaal niet , maar kan zo iets gebeuren
<Mickey> wat bedoel je met 'kan zoiets' gebeuren
<partitie> ?
<Mickey> UbuntuFan: kan je proberen iets specifieker te zijn dan gele balkjes en 'zoiets', helaas tot op heden heb ik geen glazenbol
<partitie> zucht.... weet iemand waarom het zo lang duurt voordat ing overmaakt van spaar naar betaal?
<Mickey>  partitie #ing
<partitie> mickey wtf?
<lord4163>  partitie /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Mickey> graag wat meer beschaafde taal hier
<Mickey> #ubuntu-nl houd van ordentelijkheid
<WolfeZ> hoi
<WolfeZ> niemand die hoi zegt :(
<partitie> hoooooooooi
<partitie> sorry wolfez, zat even niet op te letten, en te bedenken hoe leuk een nieuwe pc zou zijn :)
<WolfeZ> haha
<WolfeZ> he weet jij iets van python kom ergens niet uit...
<partitie> mmm lord weet wel wat... maar vraag maar, misschien snap ik het wel?
<partitie> dus... wat is de vraag...?
<WolfeZ> nou ik wil graag een tekst bestand opennen in python dat ik niet alles hoef te kopieren en dat het wel gewoon op zn plek blijft
<partitie> ben jij heel toevallig pclearner op helpmij?
<UbuntuFan> <Mickey> ik heb een foto gemaakt ik heb de taal van english naar duits wil je de foto zien
<WolfeZ> ja partitie dat ben ik
<WolfeZ> wie ben jij?
<partitie> wolfez... ik ben rogier12
<partitie> :)
<partitie> haha
<WolfeZ> haha me marrie :)
<partitie> me marrie?
<WolfeZ> *mattie
<partitie> hahaha :) *vind ik leuk*
<WolfeZ> we lopen elkaar de hele tijd te helpen op 2 forums XD
<partitie> like a boss
<WolfeZ> Ahah
<partitie> viel jij het niet op dan? ik stelde hier dezelfde vragen als daar, ongeveer
<WolfeZ> nee let ik niet zo op
<partitie> o, kwam mij bekend voor die vraag..... he, python kopieren... dat werd net ook toevallig gevraagd
<WolfeZ> haha
<partitie> maar, wat wil je met python doen dan?
<partitie> wat is het probleem van tham nou?
<WolfeZ> ehhm wil graag de opleiding applicatie ontwikkelaar doen
<WolfeZ> idk die taal man windoews\
<partitie> o, dat volgde ik nog wel...
<partitie> he... dat gesprek applicatie beheer hebben we ook al keertje gehad toch?
<WolfeZ> ik snapte het wel maar ja
<WolfeZ> klopt
<partitie> hmmm....... maar, lukt het al beetje met python dan?
<WolfeZ> jaa wel een beetje
<partitie> wat schrijf je nu dan?
<WolfeZ> alleen is een raare overstap van html naar python\
<partitie> ga naar javascript
<WolfeZ> partitie: nu alleen nog tekst om het een beetje te leren en kijken wat kan
<lord4163> WolfeZ: HTML is geen programmeertaal
<WolfeZ> nee ben nu al bezig
<WolfeZ> lord dat weet ik
<partitie> WolfeZ hmm
<WolfeZ> het is een opmaak taal
<partitie> wat is python dan?
<partitie> we zouden dit gesprek ook op 1 forum kunnen houden, en deze openhouden voor ubuntu?
<WolfeZ> progammeertaal
<WolfeZ> nee
<WolfeZ> vind dit veel leukere chat
<partitie> haha... deze maakt af en toe geluidjes
<WolfeZ> ja wel beter
<partitie> WolfeZ hooi
<WolfeZ> partitie hoi
<WolfeZ> hoe doe je prive bericht eig?
<partitie> WolfeZ hooi
<partitie> WolfeZ hooi
<partitie> WolfeZ hooi
<partitie> WolfeZ hooi
<partitie> WolfeZ hooiWolfeZ hooiWolfeZ hooiWolfeZ hooi
<partitie> WolfeZ hooi
<partitie> WolfeZ hooi
<partitie> WolfeZ hooi
<partitie> WolfeZ hooi
<partitie> WolfeZ hooi
<partitie> WolfeZ hooi
<WolfeZ> hoi
<WolfeZ> query partitie
<partitie> ik heb er al een :P
<WolfeZ> haha
<WolfeZ> en nog een
<WolfeZ> ok
<WolfeZ> middag
<WolfeZ> huh
<partitie> wolfez?!
<WolfeZx> ja?
<WolfeZx> hoe open je python programma cmd windows?
<OerHeks> Hoe je een python programma in windows opent?
<WolfeZx> jaa
<OerHeks> Ik heb nog nooit ene python programma op windows gestart. waarom denk je dat we dat hier weten?
<WolfeZx> oke
<WolfeZx> maar hoe doe je dan op windows
<WolfeZx> bedoel linux
<OerHeks> dat antwoord gaf ik je gisteren al >> WolfeZ, een py=python programma start je door "python <script>.py"
<WolfeZx> ja maar dan geeft ie alleen tekst aan in de terminal
<WolfeZx> ik wil dat ie een echt venster opent
<OerHeks> Dat ligt aan het python script, denk ik. behoort dat wel een appart venster te openen ?
<WolfeZx> jaa juist
<OerHeks> over welk python script heb je het ?
<WolfeZx> mijn eigen test1.py
<WolfeZx> ik probeer een app te schrijven
<lord4163> Ja je moet wel een GTK/Qt functie aanroepen dan.
<WolfeZx> hoe dan?
<lord4163> WolfeZx: Je zou eerst Python zelf moeten leren, als je dat eens eerst begrijp kun verder gaan met GTK.
<lord4163> Een venster die niets doet heb je niks aan.
<WolfeZx> ja maar in de terminal word het moeilijk lijkt me?
<lord4163> eten
<partitie> wolfez?
<partitie> hoe, ga ff mijn moeder helpen :P
<WolfeZx> oke
<partitie> bew
<partitie> wolfez :)
<partitie> welk programma man?
<WolfeZx> joo
<WolfeZx> middag
<partitie> hoooooooi
<partitie> iemand verstand van programma's schrijven in ubuntu?
<Luckiboy> partitie: dat hangt er van af, welke taal?
<partitie> python
<partitie> in ubuntu
<Luckiboy> Nee, sorry, met html5 en c++ had ik je kunnen helpen, maar geen python :'(
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: ik kan in #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo nog altijd niks zeggen.
 * trijntje is net een programma in python aan het schrijven voor ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Wat voor progsel?
<trijntje> om de reisdata die je van ns.nl en ov-chipkaart.nl kunt downloaden te analyseren
<trijntje> bijvoorbeeld om te zien wanneer je meer dan n half uur vertraging had
<StefandeVries> Aha :)
<OerHeks> trijntjes-trein-tracker
<trijntje> OerHeks, haha, goede naam, ik had er nog geen
<OerHeks> Trein-Telaat-Teruggaveanalyse
<trijntje> ik denk dat trijntjes-trein-telaat-teruggaveanalyse de beste is
<OerHeks> "geen ting-ting, wel ping-ping"
<WolfeZx> hoi
<WolfeZx> lol
<trijntje> hoi
<BerryH> hoi
<lord4163> Luckiboy: Verstand van C++ komt goed uit, maar zeker geen verstand van WinAPI? :P
<StefandeVries> Mja, C++ tot op welke hoogte ook.
<WolfeZx> stefan het lukt me al met python
<StefandeVries> Mooi :)
<WolfeZ> jep ben het samen met partitie aan het leren dat helpt echt
<trijntje> WolfeZ, partitie was hier net ook, wat ben je aan het maken?
<WolfeZ> trijnyje, Nu nog niks we zijn samen aan het oefenen om het te leren en uit eindelijk een echt programma te schrijven
<trijntje> python is een mooie taal
<WolfeZ> jep
<WolfeZ> hoe kan ik me registreren voor chat dat ik niet elke keer die chapta hoef te doen?
<StefandeVries> Dan heb je allereerst een afzonderlijke client nodig.
<StefandeVries> En niet de webclient.
<BerryH> Je kunt XChat downloaden
<WolfeZ> is dat voor linux?
<BerryH> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Uiteraard.
<WolfeZ> heb je een download link?
<BerryH> In Ubuntu Software Center
<BerryH> Je kunt in Software Center zoeken op XChat en dan kom je er wel uit.
<WolfeZ> ff kijken
<StefandeVries> sudo apt-get install xchat  kan ook.
<WolfeZ> gevonden
<BerryH> Vraagje: ik wilde virtualbox installeren maar ik krijg foutmeldingen. Is het iemand gelukt om virtualbox te installeren in Ubuntu 12.04?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Wat heb je geprobeerd?
<WolfeZx> hoi
<lord4163> BerryH: geen problemen mee gehad
<BerryH> Via Ubuntu Software Center gezocht op virtualbox en dat geinstalleerd..
<WolfeZx> dit is handiger g
<BerryH> Ik krijg dan meldingen die als bug bekend zijn...
<BerryH> Deze bug is bij mij van toepassing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1081307
<WolfeZx> lol
<WolfeZx> huh
<WolfeZx> verlaten
<StefandeVries> De oplossing daarvoor is al uitgerold zo te zien.
<WolfeZx> stefan?
<StefandeVries> Wat?
<WolfeZx> oke niks ik dacht dta ik er uit lag ofsow
<StefandeVries> Ja, WolfeZ ligt eruit.
<StefandeVries> Jij niet.
<WolfeZx> niet es?
<StefandeVries> Es?
<BerryH> Als de oplossing al is uitgerold, hoe kan het dan dat ik virtualbox niet geinstalleerd krijg?
<WolfeZx> hallo??????????
<StefandeVries> Dat is inderdaad een goede vervolgvraag.
<lordievader> Goede avond
<StefandeVries> Dat snap ik ook niet, BerryH.
<WolfeZx> hoi
<WolfeZx> alles goed lordie
<lordievader> Beetje druk, maar verder goed. Hoe is het met jou, WolfeZx?
<WolfeZx> mooi sow mij ook :)
<BerryH> StefandeVries, ik zie dat er in launchpad staat: Fix Committed. Fixed, but not available until next release.
<StefandeVries> Ah kijk.
<StefandeVries> Dan zal je moeten wachten tot de volgende Ubunturelease.
<StefandeVries> Ik weet niet of die fix nog gebackport wordt.
<BerryH> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is toch Precise?
<BerryH> StefandeVries, wat betekent ´gebackport´?
<WolfeZx> gefixt toch?
<StefandeVries> Dat die fix ook naar vorige versies wordt uitgerold.
<BerryH> Dus ik kan nu geen virtualbox installeren op 12.04 LTS..?
<WolfeZx> vm ware play
<WolfeZx> er misschien?
<StefandeVries> VMWare zou kunnen ja.
<StefandeVries> Maar VirtualBox lijkt niet te gaan lukken.
<BerryH> Jammer..
<WolfeZx> of wine -_-
<BerryH> En kan het wel in Ubuntu 12.10 geinstalleerd worden?
<StefandeVries> Wine is geen oplossing in deze.
<StefandeVries> VM != Wine.
<StefandeVries> BerryH: hier wel ja.
<StefandeVries> In 12.04 heb ik het nooit gebruikt.
<BerryH> hmmmm..
<WolfeZx> nee? het is van een ander bedrijf?
<BerryH> Ik gebruik 12.04 juist omdat het stabieler is dan 12.10.. en er updates voor blijven uitkomen...
<BerryH> Maar helaas geen updates voor virtualbox.... :-(
<StefandeVries> VirtualBox wordt niet door Ubuntu beheerd, helaas.
<BerryH> Oh..
<BerryH> En VMWare wel?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<BerryH> Dan rest mij de vraag: wat wordt er wel beheerd door Ubuntu soortgelijk aan Virtualbox en VNWare?
<trijntje> BerryH, niets
<BerryH> Ok..
<StefandeVries> Niets, inderdaad.
<trijntje> firefox wordt ook niet beheerd door ubuntu, openoffice niet, rhythmbox niet etc
<BerryH> Ik ben een beginner, misschien stel ik stomme vragen..
<trijntje> ubuntu is een linux distributie, wat betekent dat het software van anderen tot een pakket samenvoegt en distribueert
<trijntje> nee hoor, dat is geen domme vraag
<WolfeZx> berry domme vragen bestaan niet domme antwoorden wel!
<BerryH> Pfew.... ;-)
<trijntje> de meeste projecten staan op zichzelf en hebben geen relatie met ubuntu/canonical, net zoals bijv. AVG  niets met microsoft te maken heeft
<BerryH> Ok.
<StefandeVries> Domme vragen bestaan niet.  Nou, dan heb je de collegezalen bij ons nooit meegemaakt. :P
<WolfeZx> maakt niet uit
<WolfeZx> hun worden er slimmer op dius niet dom
<BerryH> Maar er zou toch iets van virtualisatiesoftware beschikbaar moeten zijn voor Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<WolfeZx> waarom ga je het niet zelf schrijven?
<BerryH> lol
<StefandeVries> Omdat dat best verdomd moeilijk is.
<BerryH> Ja, dat geloof ik graag.
<WolfeZx> stefan je word er wel verdomd slim en moe van!?
<StefandeVries> Van het schrijven van een VirtualBox-iets wel.
<BerryH> Nou ja, in ieder geval goed om te weten dat het niet aan mij ligt dat ik het in 12.04 niet geinstalleerd krijg...
<lordievader> BerryH: Virtual box is voor Precise beschikbaar.
<BerryH> ehm...
<StefandeVries> Maar niet correct installeerbaar.
<StefandeVries> En daar ging het om.
<lordievader> Ah, oke. Sorry, back-log niet gelezen.
<BerryH> Ok..
<BerryH> Ik dacht al dat ik weeeer iets miste..
<WolfeZx> tss wanneer komt rogier nou -_-
<lordievader> BerryH: Hoe heb je hem geprobeerd te installeren? Via de repo?
<BerryH> Wat betekent repo?
<BerryH> Ik heb hem geinstalleerd via Ubuntu Software Center..
<BerryH> proberen te installeren....
<WolfeZx> tss ik wacht op me buddie
<lordievader> BerryH: Ah oke. Ik heb hem voor mijn server via de deb package van de site geinstalleerd. https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<BerryH> en dan werkt het wel?
<OerHeks> BerryH, check altijd de laatste melding, daar word gesproken over precise-proposed repo
<BerryH> OerHeks, Ik heb geen idee waar je het over hebt...
<lordievader> BerryH: Voor Ubuntu Server 12.04.2 wel. (Was geloof ik nog 12.04 toen ik hem installeerde)
<OerHeks> mja, proposed updates zijn een test, dat wil je eigenlijk niet
<OerHeks> software centre edit sources, en de tab 'updates'
<BerryH> lordievader, ik ga je link proberen...
<WolfeZx> back
<BerryH> lordievader, Dit lijkt wel te werken......
<BerryH> Hoe kan dat nou?
<BerryH> Hij is geinstalleerd en ik ben nu een VM aan het maken....
<BerryH> Begrijp er de ballen van..
<WolfeZx> das kut als je de ballen van je laptop begrijpt\
<lordievader> BerryH: De versie van de site is closed-source (deels geloof ik), die in de repo is open-source.
<lordievader> WolfeZx: Let weer op je taal gebruik.
<WolfeZx> haha
<BerryH> Oh, excuus. Ik zal er ook op letten.
<BerryH> Hmmm, het maken van de VM lijkt niet helemaal goed te gaan. Ik ga er een andere keer mee verder.
<lordievader> BerryH: Was niet naar jou gericht.
<WolfeZx> tsss partitie nakt me
<BerryH> In ieder geval alvast bedankt voor de tips en uitleg.
<WolfeZx> daaar zijn we voor
<StefandeVries> We zitten er toch. :-)
<BerryH> lol
<BerryH> Fijne avond allemaal en tot de volgende keeeer....
<WolfeZx> tsss
<StefandeVries> Tot later.
<WolfeZx> tot de volgende keer maar weer...
<WolfeZx> bew
<WolfeZx> met zn alleen
<WolfeZx> hey? iemand hier
<OerHeks>  
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-04
<captchaman> hallo iedereen,ik heb een probleem.mijn ubuntu softwarecentrum crasht altijd,ook kan geen updates meer installeren.
<captchaman> sinds ik gisteren een spelletje heb gedownload zijn de problemen begonnen
<captchaman> dit spel verwijderen lukt me ook niet
<lordievader> captchaman: Wat krijg je als je met apt-get probeert te updaten?
<captchaman> een foutmelding denk ik.kben niet zo gewent aan terminal
<captchaman> fout broken count > 0
<lordievader> captchaman: Zou je de complete output van "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" kunnen pastebinnen? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<captchaman> ja
<captchaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675971/
<captchaman> zo dan?
<captchaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675977/
<captchaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675983/
<lordievader> captchaman: Oke, je hebt 2 problemen, die private-ppa geeft een 401 (unauthorized), ik zou die ppa weghalen. Ten tweede heb je broken packages.
<captchaman> oke
<lordievader> captchaman: De eerste stap om broken packages te fixen is: sudo apt-get -f install
<captchaman> klaar
<captchaman> en dan apt-get autoremove om teverwijderen?
<lordievader> captchaman: Probeer eerst weer eens een apt-get upgrade om te kijken of het probleem is gefixed.
<captchaman> is gefixed volgens mij
<lordievader> captchaman: Geen melding van "De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:"?
<captchaman> softwarecentrum is tergu normaal
<captchaman> nope
<lordievader> Mooizo, nu nog de ppa verwijderen.
<captchaman> oke
<lordievader> captchaman: Weet je nog hoe je deze hebt toegevoegd?
<captchaman> wat is de ppa juist?
<lordievader> Iets met Transitions DJ.
<captchaman> juist,momentje lordievader
<lordievader> Of je moet ergens een login kunnen instellen ervoor. Wat het probleem is, apt-get probeert die repo te downloaden maar word om een login gevraagd.
<captchaman> ik typ het in mijn home venster,maar ik vind niets meer van terug op mijn machine,waarschijnlijk heb ik dit al verwijderd.of moet ik commands via terminal proberen
<captchaman> hey lordie bedankt kerel,ik ben al heel wat geholpen vriend.
<lordievader> De ppa staat nog wel op je machine...
<Mickey> nou ja zeg
<Mickey> heeft die foad zoveel machts dat ik gewoon van de hele server wordt getrapt
<Mickey> wat krijgen we nou
<partitie> goedemiddag
<partitie> wolfez?
<WolfeZ> hey guys
<Theo_> ik wil linux (ubuntu) istaleren op een laptop zonder een cd lade erin. Een HP mini, kan iemand mij vertekllen hoe dit te doen
<lordievader> Theo_: Je kunt Ubuntu ook via een usb-stick installeren. Heb je een usb-stick bij de hand en zit je op Windows of Linux?
<Theo_> ik ga er een pakken, 2 minuut
<Theo_> ben er weer
<Theo_> ik zit op windows
<lordievader> Oke, met het programma Unetbootin kun je live-usb stickjes maken: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Theo_> dank ga even doorlezen wat te doen
<lordievader> Theo_: Als je hulp nodig hebt, vraag het gerust.
<Theo_> na 4 dagen klooien met windows spat mijn kop uit elkaar
<Theo_> hoofdpijn
<lordievader> Daar kan Linux ook voor zorgen ;). Maar Windows doet dat vaker dan Linux :)
<Theo_> ha ha geruststellend
<Theo_> Linux is sneller las ik
<Theo_> en op een mini is dat welkom
<Theo_> alleen voor gamen lopen ze achter begreep ik uit de gelezen info
<lord4163> Theo_: Nog wel ja, maar nu komen er al meer games, want Steam is er nu voor Linux
<lordievader> Sneller is een zeer relatief begrip. Op sommige punten zal Linux wel sneller zijn, op andere zal Windows sneller zijn.
<Theo_> mijn zoon speelt veel maar heeft een oude comp, als dit idd veranderd is hij ook blij
<Theo_> ach zoveel vastlopers die ik nu heb gehad onder windows 7 starter gun je niemand
<Theo_> hij is opnieuw aan het opstarten, ben benieuwd
<JasperCoenraats> ik had de afgelopen week na de software updates nogal wat problemen
<JasperCoenraats> ik vraag me af dat kan komen door het updaten en -graden via een wireless verbining
<JasperCoenraats> verbinding
<JasperCoenraats> de software leek nl beschadigd
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Kun je iets preciezer zijn? "nogal wat problemen" is nogal vaag.
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: touchpad en internetverbinding werkten niet
<JasperCoenraats> behalve bij de terminal waar apt-get wel werkte
<JasperCoenraats> e.e.a. was opgelost na dist-upgrade plus een -f erachter
<JasperCoenraats> iets dat ik op de gok deed
<lordievader> Als de pakketten beschadigd raken tijdens de download gaat dpkg wel zeuren dat hij dat niet kan installeren ;)
<JasperCoenraats> (althans, ik zag het voorbijkomen in de save,modes)
<JasperCoenraats> dpkg ?
<JasperCoenraats> ken ik niet
<JasperCoenraats> zag ik wel voorbijvliegen tijdens het zoeken naar een oplossing, maar wat het is?
<JasperCoenraats> is dat wel voor ubuntu, lordievader
<lordievader> dpkg is verantwoordlijk voor het installeren van .deb pakketten. Apt-get roept dit aan nadat de pakketten zijn gedowload.
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: dpkg is zelfs voor Debian :)
<JasperCoenraats> Ik weet het exacte verschil tussen Debian en Ubuntu niet
<JasperCoenraats> is dat alleen de user interface?
<JasperCoenraats> ik snap dat dpkg automatisch wordt gestart als ik upgrade in de terminal
<lordievader> Nee, er is meer verschil tussen Debian en Ubuntu: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/9459/differences-between-debian-and-ubuntu
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> maar ik zie dat Ubuntu gebasseerd is op Debian, dat maakt logisch dat e.e.a. wel kan aansluiten
<JasperCoenraats> en Ubuntu zegt met is gebruiksvriendelijker, en doet dus ook dingen zelf
<JasperCoenraats> men*
<JasperCoenraats> voor zover mensen dat dan /vriendelijk/ vinden
<JasperCoenraats> maar goed, de vraag is of het wel handig is om upgrades (software, ook systeem zoals dist-upgrade) te doejn met een wireless verbinding
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: De Debian family tree: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Debian_record_2013.PNG
<JasperCoenraats> ik schrok me het lazerus
<lordievader> Dat moet kunnen.
<lordievader> Via de wifi bedoel ik.
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: je weet denk ik wel dat ik met Linux in de beginnersfase ben. Is Ubuntu dan eigenlijk een voor de hand liggende keuze?
<JasperCoenraats> Het w.m.b. veel beter dan MS , maar had het makkelijker gekund?
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Ubuntu is naar mijn weten de makkelijkste distro.
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> merci
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Wel is de werkomgeving niet de makkelijkste
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<JasperCoenraats> Die werkomgeving maakt het w.m.b. herkenbaar
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Unity is een beetje vreemd ingedeeld, knopjes links bijvoorbeeld
<JasperCoenraats> ja, dat is bekend bij me
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Misschien dat je Xubuntu fijner vind werken http://xubuntu.org/
<Luckiboy> lord4163: fout, het moet zijn "vind ik" in plaats van "is"
<Luckiboy> Ik vind Unity namelijk heel prettig werken.
<lord4163> Luckiboy: Het is gewoon anders ingedeeld, daar jaag je nieuwe gebruikers mee weg.
<JasperCoenraats> Ik denk dat er wel iets in Luckiboy 's commentaar zit, kwestie van smaak en voorkeur
<JasperCoenraats> maar dat geeft niet
<JasperCoenraats> I.i.g. heb ik niet de moeilijkste
<JasperCoenraats> dus moet ik e.e.a. maar gewoon leren, de aanhouder wint
<lord4163> Ja je kan inderdaad eens andere distro's downloaden en kijken welke je bevalt bijvoorbeeld Linux Mint en Xubuntu
<JasperCoenraats> lord4163 en Luckiboy  : ik wil eigenlijk gewoon het systeem kunnen beheren vanuit een Terminal
<JasperCoenraats> ik neem aan dat die overal eender is
<Luckiboy> JasperCoenraats: kan je dan niet beter de server editie nemen?
<JasperCoenraats> weet niet? Is er een andere Ubuntu voor servers?
<Luckiboy> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Ja die is overal vrijwel het zelfde op Ubuntu gebaseerde distributies
<JasperCoenraats> lord4163: bedoel je dat de Termenal overal hetzelfde is?
<Luckiboy> De terminal is in elke Linux distributie hetzelfde, alleen de geïnstalleerde programma's zijn anders.
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<Luckiboy> Bijvoorbeeld pacman in plaats van apt-get.
<lord4163> Luckiboy: Nee dat is niet zo, het hele systeem is anders
<Luckiboy> Leg dat eens uit.
<lord4163> Luckiboy: Verander de hostname maar eens in Ubuntu, zeg mij niet dat dat op de zelfde locatie staat op Red Hat achtige
<Luckiboy> Ok, ik snap je punt: Debian gebasseerde distributies zou beter zijn.
<lord4163> Ubuntu gebaseerde.
<partitie> lord.... ik heb een vraagje..
<lord4163> Luckiboy: is met een s trouwens :P
<Luckiboy> Debian heeft dezelfde bestandstructuur toch?
<lord4163> Luckiboy: ongeveer maar niet helemaal
<Luckiboy> Oh, oké, ik heb Debian nooit geprobeerd dus neem ik mijn woorden terug. :X
<JasperCoenraats> is bijvoorbeeld apt-get een programma, terwijl ls een commando is? Zit er dus verschil in die twee?
<Luckiboy> apt-get is een command-line based pakketbeheer programma.
<Luckiboy> ls zit zover ik weet in de kernel
<JasperCoenraats> juist
<JasperCoenraats> Voor de vergelijking: ls is als dir uit comman.com, en apt-get is als doskey?
<JasperCoenraats> I snap it now
<lord4163> doskey ken ik niet :P
<Luckiboy> Ik ook niet, dat zal wel Windows spul zijn. :evil:
<JasperCoenraats> was een door MS geleverd programmaatje dat commando's onthield
<JasperCoenraats> ja, dat  is het
<JasperCoenraats> onder ms-dos
<JasperCoenraats> maar goed, ik snap 'm
<Luckiboy> Nee, dan is doskey niet hetzelfde als apt-get
<JasperCoenraats> niet?
<JasperCoenraats> het doet iets anders, maar dat was wel een apart geïnstalleerd programma
<Luckiboy> apt-get kan programma's installeren, bijvoorbeeld apt-get install firefox, programma's verwijderen, vastzetten, etc.
<JasperCoenraats> jaja
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Net zo als Windows Update alleen update hij alle programmas op je computer
<JasperCoenraats> ik denk dat ik ongveer snap wat verschil ism tussen een programma en een commando
<JasperCoenraats> dat ontging me daarnet even
<JasperCoenraats> vandaar de verbazing
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Op Ubuntu installeer je de programma's vanaf de servers van Cannonical zelf en die update je hele systeem.
<JasperCoenraats> ja, dat begrijp ik nu
<partitie> iemand ervaring met python?
<Luckiboy> commandoline heeft ervaring met Python.
<Luckiboy> Ik hoop dat hij mijn ping ontvangt. :P
<partitie> :P
<JasperCoenraats> bedankt mensen
<JasperCoenraats> ik moet (met de nadruk op gebrek aan keuze) zo meteen weg
<Luckiboy> lord4163, toch snap ik je beredenatie van even terug over dat Ubuntu een andere indeling heeft niet helemaal, gezien het feit dat je zelf elementary gebruikt.
<commandoline> partitie: yep
<Luckiboy> Of loop ik achter?
<lord4163> Luckiboy: Die is ook vaag, maar mooi :D
<Luckiboy> Kijk, en dat is weer een kwestie van smaak. :P
<lord4163> Luckiboy: Voor een beginner vind ik Linux Mint en Xubuntu een toch wat makkelijkere werkomgeving hebben.
 * Luckiboy zal wel een diehard zijn, is begonnen met Unity.
<Luckiboy> Ubuntu 11.10 om precies te zijn.
<lord4163> Luckiboy: En Elementary OS is nog in beta
<Luckiboy> Luna alleen dan.
<lord4163> Luckiboy: Zij had volgensmij minder moeite met Elementary OS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULblsnv48WM dan Ubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgGbZfR6Vec
<lord4163> maarja ik vind ze evengoed niet makkelijk ingedeeld voor iemand die van Windows komt (en dat komt 99% toch)
<Luckiboy> Daarom zeg ik, smaken verschillen.
<commandoline> partitie: had je een Pythonvraag voor me?
<partitie> ja, sorry
<partitie> ik zal ff mijn programma pastebinnen
<partitie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676581/
<partitie> dat programma is een chatje... maar die wil ik dus netzoals deze chat laten draaien, maar dan met 2 gebruikers
<partitie> maar hoe?
<partitie> o, het programma wachtwoord wat ervoor zit is niks anders dan iets wat vraag om 2 zinnen, die moeten kloppen
<partitie> commandoline: snap je wat ik bedoel?
<commandoline> je kan verbinding maken tussen twee programma's door middel van een socket, maar een complete chatclient maken is vrij ingewikkeld/neemt veel tijd.
<partitie> oke... ik wou dat namelijk samen maken met WolfeZ
<partitie> maar, hoe werkt die socket dan? en wat doet die?
<commandoline> nou, als je verbinding maakt over een netwerk (zeg een webpagina opent), gebeurt dat over een socket bijv.
<Maikeltje> 14:55  * Luckiboy zal wel een diehard zijn, is begonnen met Unity.
<Maikeltje>  ^-- gaat in epic.html
<Luckiboy> :P
<commandoline> een socket is een abstractie die je data laat versturen op een bepaald adres/poort. Hmm, ik leg het niet best uit :P.
<partitie> commandoline: maar ik kan dus niet zorgen dat die socket verbinding maakt met dit programma als dat ook op wolfez pc draait?
<commandoline> http://lightloch.com/2012/03/15/simple-python-chat-client-server/ is een voorbeeldje als je echt sockets wilt gebruiken, maar in de praktijk werk je meestal met een library op een hoger niveau
<commandoline> (bijv. eentje die verbinding kan maken met een bestaande irc server)
<commandoline> partitie: nou, als wolfez ervoor zorgt dat zijn computer op de poort waarop het programmatje draait  bereikbaar is vanaf het internet, kan dat.
<partitie> dus als ik die voor mijn programma zet, dan maakt die verbinding met een server?
<commandoline> d.m.v. port forwarding
<partitie> commandoline: hoe geef ik mijn progje die poort mee dan?
<commandoline> je loopt alleen wel risico's als je programma's open aan het internet zet, eerst in het thuisnetwerk of op een computer experimenteren lijkt me dus verstandig ;)
<partitie> commandoline: oke, maar alsnog.. hoe geef ik die poort mee aan mijn progje?
<commandoline> partitie: nou, de server draait op 0.0.0.0 (dat betekent zoiets als: sta alle binnenkomende verkeer toe) en op een poort naar keuze die je daar ook opgeeft.
<commandoline> * als je de socket maakt
<partitie> en is dat een kwestie van een half uurtje werk? of echt drie weken?
<Maikeltje> http://maikel.tiny-host.nl/it/epics.php
<commandoline> partitie: nou, als je er heel ervaren mee bent kan het in een half uurtje, maar als je het allemaal uit moet zoeken, reken dan maar op die drie weken.
<partitie> commandoline: dan mag wolfez de socket schrijven :P
<WolfeZ> hey
<partitie> hety wolfez
<Maikeltje> ik vraag mij echt af waarom je als je zo weinig weet
<WolfeZ> hey
<Maikeltje> zo snel een server wilt draaien
<partitie> jij wou python schrijven he?
<Maikeltje> en dan ook nog met socks wilt spelen
<partitie> maikeltje: tegen mij?
<commandoline> Maikeltje: je moet ergens het ergens mee leren ;). Een chatclientje is dan zo gek nog niet.
<Maikeltje> well ik heb jou gequote
<Maikeltje> commandoline: ....
<Maikeltje> pak wat simpelers en niet met socks
<commandoline> partitie: toch zou ik wel aanraden om eerst de basis te pakken, dus functies, standard library, etc.
<WolfeZ> maikeltje misschienmwil ie uitdagung?
<partitie> commandoline: oke.... maar wat voor programma schrijven dan?
<Maikeltje> server2:
<Maikeltje> nc -lp 1234
<Maikeltje> on server2. server2 will then wait until server1 connects on port 1234.
<Maikeltje> On server1, run
<Maikeltje> server1:
<Maikeltje> nc server2.example.com 1234
<Maikeltje> klaar
<Maikeltje> netcat
<Maikeltje> Dan heb je een chat functie
<partitie> Maikeltje: hoeveel moeten er nog op? op die site van je?
<Maikeltje> partitie...nou ik verzamel ze niet bijzonder veel
<Maikeltje> maar ehh... de domme die ik tegen kom wel.
<partitie> ze zijn wel leuk
<commandoline> partitie: ik zou een python tutorial erbij pakken en de voorbeelden uitproberen.
<Maikeltje> nee... ik laat graag de natuur zijn loop gaan.
<WolfeZ> brb
<Maikeltje> commandoline: geef hem netcat
<Maikeltje> elementair tooltje
<partitie> Maikeltje: ze zijn wel grappig:P
<Maikeltje> nee...dan ga ik wel naar een quote page
<partitie> commandoline: ik ga een tut volgen :P
<Luckiboy> Je had hopelijk wel door dat mijn quote ironisch was hé Maikeltje? :P
<partitie> Maikeltje: diegene de er nu opstaan zijn grappig om te lezen, helemaal omdat ze niet bedacht zijn, maar spontaan
<lord4163> 1 juli 2012 :P
<partitie> losr4163: ?
<partitie> lord4163: ?*
<lord4163> :D
<lord4163> Ziet er nogal dom uit, nu lijkt het net alsof ik X niet kon forwarden omdat ik geen internet had, maar dat was daarvoor al.
<wolfie> hoi
<wolfie> partitie
<wolfie> rogier?
<partitie> ja
<partitie> hooi
<wolfie> ben zo terug
<partitie> commandoline: wat is een min in python?
<commandoline> ehm, '-'?
<Jeeves_> Je hebt er lang en hard over nagedacht, en dat *moet* het haast wel zijn :P
<partitie> doet die alsnog niet...
<Jeeves_> partitie: Wat wil je doen?
<partitie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676707/ dit programma, die min werkt niet
<partitie> op regel 12
<Jeeves_> tuurilijk niet
<WolfeZx> jo
<Jeeves_> '-' is een string
<Jeeves_> - is een operator
<commandoline> hmm, interessant. Ik wist niet dat die tuple-syntax ook werkte in een loop :P.
<Jeeves_> Maar volgens mij is je probleem dat je in python niet een variabele mag aanpassen terwijl je em gebruikt in je loopje
<partitie> en als operator werkt die ook niet
<commandoline> Jeeves_: dat mag wel.
<commandoline> of het duidelijk is, is wat anders.
<Jeeves_> Oh, in een whilloopje j
<Jeeves_> partitie: Maar welke error krijg je dan?
<partitie> maar, waarom werkt dit progje niet dan?
<WolfeZx> partitie
<partitie> TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for -: 'str' and 'int' die
<partitie> WolfeZx
<rozebig> hallo allemaal
<partitie> hee
<Jeeves_> partitie: Ah
<Jeeves_> Maar das logisch
<WolfeZx> partitie kijk prive
<partitie> vertel vertel vertel
<rozebig> downloaden jullie wel eens van youtube
<Jeeves_> bedrag=int(raw_input( "<500  :"))
<commandoline> partitie: bedrag = int(raw_input("blabla"))
<partitie> commandolin: en het werkt :|
<commandoline> partitie: het punt is dat je twee verschillende types van elkaar aftrekt.
<commandoline> "32" is niet gelijk aan 32
<WolfeZx> let op je taal aubn (aftrekt)
<partitie> commandoline: waarom doet die geen kommagetallen? 55.6 ofzo?
<lord4163> partitie: dat is een int
<commandoline> partitie: omdat een kommagetal (float) en een geheel getal (int) ook verschillende types hebben in Python.
<commandoline> als je 55.6 wilt parsen vervang je int(raw_input(etc.)) dus door float(raw_input(etc.))
<partitie> oja... klopt... pff
<partitie> is nog moeilijk ook
<partitie> maar, nu kan ik wel bedragen gepast betalen :)
<lord4163> partitie: gebruik float
<partitie> jup, heb ik nu inderdaad gedaan :)
<partitie> en ik heb ook halve euro's, en vijf centen toegevoegd
<partitie> zo, en ik heb hem hoogtst persoonlijk nog iets aangepast... :)
<partitie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676770/ de onderste 4-5 regels
<Willem> goede middag
<Willem> ik heb een probleem met mijn printer
<Willem> een brother MFC9450 CDN
<Willem> Ik had hetzelfde probleem ook bij afdrukken in windows,
<Willem> maar daar kon ik het verhelpen door in het configuratiescherm van XP
<Willem> bij de printers het vinkje weg te halen voor afdrukken annuleren
<Willem> Hoe dat vinkje daar kwam, weet ik niet.
<Willem> Het afleesschermpje van de printer geeft namelijk telkens aan: Geheugen vol, cancel job
<Willem> wie kan mij hiermee helpen
<Willem> zodat ik ook weer kan printen in ubuntu
<partitie> geheugen wissen?
<Willem> hoe zou ik dat moeten doen?
<Willem> Heb de printer al meer dan 10 minuten uitgehad
<Willem> normaal zou dat zijn geheugen moeten legen
<Willem> dus meer dan 10 min van de stroom af
<partitie> eh... geheugen kaartje eruit rukken..
<partitie> reset hem?
<Willem> zou niet weten waar het geheugenkaartje van de printer zit
<OerHeks> open browser:" localhost:631  " en zie of je in de instellingen iets kan vinden
<OerHeks> 3 grote tabs: home - administration - classes - online help - jobs - printers
<Willem> Dit verschijnt bij intypen local host onder printers
<Willem> Brother-MFC-9450CDN	Brother MFC-9450CDN	BRN-77196D	Brother MFC-9450CDN BR-Script3	Processing - "Spooling job, 73% complete."
<OerHeks> delete the jobs onder Jobs, of zie of er ergens onder andminisration iets kan instellen "alow Users to cancel any jobs"
<OerHeks> ik heb geen ervaring met brother, je probleem vind ik ook niet via google.
<Willem> ze vragen dan om gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord en dat heb ik niet
<Willem> de user van alle printer opdrachten is mij onbekend
<OerHeks> gewoon je gebruikersnaam en je password
<Willem> Ik ben toch zelf de local host?
<Willem> oke moment
<Willem> er zitten trouwens heel veel voor mij onbekende opdrachten in
<Willem> hij blijft om een gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord vragen
<Willem> als ik op cancel job klik
<partitie_> pclearner?
<partitie> wolfez?
<partitie> naja... lekker aardig weer hoor
<WolfeZ> hoi
<WolfeZ> kan iemand me even helpen met python?
<OerHeks> wie weet, stel je vraag?
<WolfeZ> nou kan ik met de if en else code ook meerdere goede antwoorden hebben?
<CasW> Je bedoelt iets als if checkOne() or checkTwo(): ?
<WolfeZ> ik heb nu: het progje vraagt hoe het gaat als je zegt goed antwoord hij mooi maar ik wil dat als je bijv jep of oke zegt hij dat ook mee telt
<Luckiboy> gewoon if(antwoord == yep || antwoord == goed || etc.)
<Luckiboy> Denk ik.
<CasW> Daar zou ik iets doen als een variabele maken: answer = ["goed", "mooi", "jep", "oke"] en dan if getAnswer() in answers:
<CasW> (Zo veel opties, dan doe ik het liever gewoon zo)
<WolfeZ> ik snap het getanswer gedeelte even niet?.
<CasW> De functie getAnswer is dan het vragen naar hoe het gaat en die returnt wat je hebt geantwoord
<WolfeZ> raw input??
<CasW> Bijvoorbeeld
<trijntje> WolfeZ, if antwoord in {'goed', 'mooi', 'jep'}:
<commandoline> trijntje: hmm, die set syntax is wel alleen voor python  >2.7.
<WolfeZ> zo if naam2 == {'goed', 'mooi', 'jep'}:?
<CasW> WolfeZ: Nee, wel met in, niet ==
<trijntje> WolfeZ, nee, dan kijk je of naam gelijk is aan de set
<trijntje> met 'in' vraag je of naam2 in de set {goed, etc} zit
<WolfeZ> if naam2 in {'goed', 'mooi', 'jep'}: print "mooi zo" zo?
<trijntje> commandoline, dat zou kunnen ja, ik werk meestal met python3, hoewel bijna al mn code ook in python 2.7 draait
<trijntje> ja
<WolfeZ> oke bedankt
<CasW> Als je dus python3 gebruikt, anders if naam2 in ['goed', 'mooi', 'jep']: (andere haakjes)
<trijntje> CasW, dat is wel een stuk trager voor grote lijsten
<trijntje> ubuntu heeft standaard python>2.7, dus {} zou moeten werken
<CasW> Klopt, maar het werkt ;-) (Goed, doe dan if naam2 in set('goed', 'mooi', 'jep'):)
<trijntje> :P
<trijntje> sets zijn cool, ik heb die voor mn studie wel gebruikt om n programma in 30 seconden ipv 5 uur te laten draaien
<commandoline> CasW: set(['goed', 'mooi', 'yep'])
<CasW> Ja, sorry
<WolfeZ> vraagje?
<commandoline> trijntje: mee eens, maar voor kleine dingetjes gebruik ik, o.a. vanwege python 2.6 compatibiliteit, toch liever een tuple. Kwestie van voorkeur.
<WolfeZ> waar dient deze code voor
<trijntje> maargoed, voor een handvol antwoorden maakt het niet uit natuurlijk, maar als je duizenden dingen hebt scheelt het wel
<WolfeZ> elif
<commandoline> aan de andere kant moet ik nodig over naar python 3 :P
<trijntje> commandoline, nadeel is dat iig in ubuntu veel libraries niet met python 3 werken, de hele tijd import fouten overal
<WolfeZ> is elif een tweede if voor dezelfde vraag?
<CasW> WolfeZ: elif is zegmaar else if, als de eerste if niet, bekijk dan de volgende conditie
<commandoline> trijntje: ja, dat is idd jammergenoeg nog steeds een probleem :(
<CasW> Een nieuwe ja/neevraag dus
<WolfeZ> oke
<trijntje> commandoline, meestal is het omdat python3 niet weet waar i moet zoeken, de libraries zelf ondersteunen het meestal al wel
<trijntje> oftewel: ubuntu zet die libraries niet ook in het path voor python3, waarschijnlijk omdat niet geverifieerd is dat het echt werkt
<commandoline> trijntje: nou, er ontbreken toch nog een flink aantal die ik regelmatig gebruik (tenminste, de laatste keer dat ik keek, +- een maand terug.)
<WolfeZ> wat is hier het proleem?   File "praat.py", line 21     print "jammer"         ^ IndentationError: expected an indented block
<trijntje> fout met inspringen
<WolfeZ> hoe los ik het op?
<trijntje> even op regel 21 kijken wat je fout hebt gedaan ;)
<WolfeZ> regel 18 tm 21
<WolfeZ> if naam2 in ['goed', 'mooi', 'jep', 'gaat wel']:   print "Mooi zo!" else: print "jammer."
<WolfeZ> eten
<trijntje> commandoline, das waar. mn Trijntjes-trein-telaat-geldterugprogramma draai ik nu ook in python2.7 omdat xlrd (excel bestnaden lezen) niet beschikbaar is voor python3 in de repo
<trijntje> WolfeZ, plak je hele programma anders even op pastebin.org, met alles op n lijn kunnen we sowieso de indentatiefouten niet zien
<grf44> hoe kan ik starten met Lubuntu op een oude laptop?  Op een andere computer heb ik Lubuntu gedownload, maar hoe nu verder?
<trijntje> grf44, wat staat op die andere computer, en welke versie van Lubuntu heb je?
<trijntje> Het makkelijkste is om lubuntu op een usb-stick te zetten, en daarmee de ouwe laptop op te startne
<WolfeZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677213/ trijntje
<WolfeZ> of iemand
<CasW> WolfeZ: Er moeten vier spaties voor regel 21 staan
<WolfeZ> oh ke
<CasW> (En als ik het goed zie, heb je er ook maar 3 voor regel 19; maak daar ook maar 4 van, overal hetzelfde)
<WolfeZ> oke en vanwaar moet dat eigelijk?
<CasW> Op die manier ziet de Python interpreter wat er allemaal bij die else hoort
<WolfeZ> oh zo
<WolfeZ> En dan nog een vraagje?
<CasW> Kom maar op :-P
<WolfeZ> Ik kan de app nu alleen zien in de terminal ik wil graag dat ie echt een venster opent?
<commandoline> WolfeZ: Qt of GTK. Maar daarvoor moet je eerst classes leren.
<CasW> Oei. :-P Daarvoor zal je toolkit moeten leren, dat duurt wel even vrees ik
<CasW> *een toolkit, zoals Qt of GTK
<WolfeZ> oh oke ik heb wel glade?
<commandoline> Glade hoort bij GTK, Qt heeft zo Qt Designer.
<commandoline> Het punt is: je moet eerst Python classes gehad hebben voordat je daar meer mee kan dan een venstertje met niets laten zien.
<Guest54132> ubuntu beginner heeft afsluitprobleem krijg bij afsluiten de volgende mededeling: umount:/run/lock:not mounted en umount:run/shm:not mounted. wat te doen??
<WolfeZ> Maar is het dan zo moeilijkom hem gewoon een venster te laten openen met die tekst?
<WolfeZ> want ik hoef hem niet heel mooi enzo!
<trijntje> Guest54132, sluit de pc wel gewoon af?
<Guest54132> ja,tot aan deze mededeling
<Guest54132> en daarna blijft ie hangen
<trijntje> Guest54132, welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je? En heb je de laatste updates geinstalleerd?
<CasW> WolfeZ: Ja, sorry, zo moeilijk is het ;-) Nog even leren voordat je vensters kan maken, helaas
<WolfeZ> oke doe ik
<Guest54132> 1204.1 en de laatste updates zijn geinstalleerd
<trijntje> Guest54132, en wat als je de pc met het volgende commando via de terminal afsluit? (Eerst al je werk opslaan)
<trijntje> sudo shutdown -P now
<Guest54132> dat zal het afsluitprobleem helemaal doen verdwijnen?? Of is dit een eenmalige oplossing??
<trijntje> Guest54132, ik weet het niet, ik wil weten of je het probleem dan ook hebt ;)
<trijntje> hoe lang doet dit probleem zich al voor?
<Guest54132> eigenlijk sedert de laatste updates...alsof er een update bij zat die het systeem in de war heeft gebracht.
<WolfeZ> casw hoe heb jij python geleerd?
<CasW> Grotendeels via tutorials op het internet en commandoline, eigenlijk ;-)
<WolfeZ> oke mara ik wil later graag applicatie ontwikkelaar worden mara hoe kom ik er achter welke taal ik dan nodig heb?
<OerHeks> Er is grote vraag naar Cobol programmeurs.
<WolfeZ> oke
<CasW> Proberen ;-) Ik zelf ben heel erg blij met Python, maar ik ken mensen die zweren bij Ruby, die zweren bij Java, die zweren bij C++, etc.
<WolfeZ> maar ik heb gehoord dat je ook soms al een taal moet kennen voor je toegelaten word?
<CasW> Toegelaten worden waar? Op de universiteit? Voor een baan?
<WolfeZ> Nee op de school?
<WolfeZ> (mbo)
<CasW> Ik neem aan van niet, het hoeft ook niet voor de universiteit, dus... ;-)
<CasW> Iedereen moet ergens beginnen, en je kan niet verwachten dat ze het allemaal al kunnen op het moment dat ze ervoor gaan leren.
<WolfeZ> oke. Vroeg geleerd oud gedaan
<trijntje> Guest54132, dat zou kunnen ja, misschien komt het door een nieuwe kernel
<WolfeZ> klopt maar ik doe het alvast
<CasW> Ja, alleen maar leuk, ik moet zelf ook nog beginnen met de uni ;-)
<StefandeVries> Da's leuk, CasW. :P
<StefandeVries> CasW! :D
<CasW> StefandeVries! :D
<trijntje> Guest54132, om dat te testen kan je tijden het opstarten in het scherm waar je ubuntu kiest proberen een eerdere versie van ubuntu te kiezen
<StefandeVries> (O ja, dat ritueel.)
<WolfeZ> makelijker voor later
<CasW> Misschien niet zo goed voor dit kanaal ;-)
<StefandeVries> Ik zie geen operators.
<WolfeZ> ??
<CasW> Let er maar niet op, WolfeZ ;-)
<Guest54132> dus een Ubuntu versie teruggaan?? of iets veranderen aan het kernel??
<WolfeZ> Okee het zal wel
<r0b> hoi
<r0b> ps noem me rob want zo heet ik :P
<StefandeVries> Oké, WolfeZ.
<r0b> :(
<r0b> Maar een vriendin van mij wil graag mijn programma op haar computer hoe zorgik dat dat kan/
<CasW> Volgende probleem; packagen... Dat kan ik nog altijd niet... :-P
<trijntje> Guest54132, je kan gewoon de huidige versie van ubuntu blijven gebruiken
<CasW> Je kan handmatig alle benodigde programma's (in jouw geval alleen Python) installeren en het dan uitvoeren zoals je het normaal ook doet, maar een .exe maken (of .deb) is lastig
<r0b> Er moet toch wel een programma voor zijn
<trijntje> Guest54132, wat zie je precies als je de pc opstart, zie je dan dit scherm langs komen? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-YQHR7KwjUtU/T9Yw3eeBNwI/AAAAAAAAAJk/OLOLNRF8EPM/s1600/grub-screen-1.png
<CasW> Om een .exe of .deb te maken? Genoeg, maar ze zijn erg lastig.
<trijntje> welk systeem gebruikt je vriendin uberhaupt?
<StefandeVries> OpenBSD.  Shit.  :P
<Guest54132> nee,die url komt me niet bekend voor
<CasW> OpenBSD is nog niet zo moeilijk, daar is gewoon Python voor. Enkel iOS op een iPad in een of ander dock, dat wordt lastiger ;-)
<StefandeVries> Wat ben je maar serieus geworden, CasW.
<r0b> windows en soms ubuntu
<CasW> Opgroeien, volwassen worden ;-)
<StefandeVries> Gets.
<CasW> De grote boze mensenwereld is zo boos nog niet.
<r0b> haha
<StefandeVries> Dat hoef je mij niet te vertellen.
<CasW> Ghehe
<trijntje> Guest54132, ok, dan kan je dat scherm te voorschijn halen door tijdens het opstarten de shift toets in te drukken
<trijntje> r0b, windows heeft zelf standaard geen python, het makkelijkste zou zijn haar python te laten installeren, en dan je programma naar haar sturen ;)
<r0b> oke maar kan ik het ook gewoon inpakken als .exe op een of andere manier?
<Guest54132> oke,als ik dat gedaan heb...wat dan vervolgens te doen??
<trijntje> r0b, geen idee, ik gebruik geen windows
<r0b> nee via ubuntu
<CasW> r0b: Dat moet je dan ook weer leren, daarvoor zijn ook wel tutorials op het internet
<trijntje> Guest54132, dan zie je als het goed is een aantal variaties op de bovenste twee regels op dat plaatje
<trijntje> kies dan de tweede regels zonder (recovery) er achter
<trijntje> r0b, voor ubuntu moet je een .deb pakket maken, maar het makkelijkste is gewoon dat python bestand sturen
<trijntje> ubuntu heeft standaard python, dus ze kan het gewoon uitvoeren als je dat doet
<r0b> oke maar er is een progje debian package die dat automatisch dpoet ofso las ik?
<Guest54132> en dan
<trijntje> met de pijltjes naar die regel toe, en dan op enter drukken. Je start dat met de vorige kernel versie.
<trijntje> Als je dan wel de pc goed kunt afsluiten weet je dat het probleem door de kernel update komt, en dan moeten we dat zien op te lossen
<trijntje> r0b, geen idee,  waar las je dat? :P
<StefandeVries> Als dat er was waren heel veel mensen heel blij. :P
<r0b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677359/
<r0b> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/quickly-workflow/
<CasW> r0b: Er is voor zover ik weet geen makkelijk programma om een .deb te maken, maar aangezien je programmaatjes gewoon Python programmaatjes zijn (en nog geen grote projecten met veel gebruikers en veel externe programma's nodig), zou ik je vriendin gewoon zeggen dat ze Python moet installeren en daarmee het programma moet uitvoeren.
<r0b> af ie het auto doey idk
<CasW> Ik zou heel blij zijn als het zo makkelijk was, ja :-P
<trijntje> ja, met quickly, maar dan moet je je programma ook met quickly schrijven
<r0b> oh oke -_-
<trijntje> en ik dacht dat quickly alleen voor ubuntu was, dus dat werkt niet voor windows
<trijntje> r0b, het probleem is dat 'packagen' van software een vak apart is. Je kan dat natuurlijk leren, maar als je al met python bezig bent heb je het druk genoeg
<r0b> oh oke :(
<r0b> ja ik weet het maar ja
<Guest54132> is dit de regel: ubuntu,met linux 3,20-39-generic-pae
<trijntje> Guest54132, ja, dat is een geldige kernel regel. Als dat niet de bovenste is kan je die kiezen
<trijntje> r0b, er was een programma om 'eenvoudig' debian packages te maken, maar ik kan even niet op de naam komen
<r0b> oke zeg het maar als je het weet :)
<trijntje> ik kom er niet op, ik heb het wel op mn andere pc ergens staan, dus morgen ofzo weet ik het wel ;)
<r0b> oke maar als ik python installeer bij hara moet ik het dan alsnog openene via de terminal?
<Guest54132> gedaan zoals je zei en helaas
<NoirX> hoi
<lord4163> r0b: Dubbelklikken kan ook :)
<r0b> op het bestand?
<trijntje> Guest54132, ok, en dit was dus niet de bovenste regel in dat scherm?
<r0b> lord? op het bestand?
<Guest54132> toch wel...de 2de regel is: ubuntu,met linux 3,20-39 generic-pae (herstel modus)  de 3de regel is:previous linux versions de 4de regel is: memory test.
<trijntje> Guest54132, ah, dan moet je 'previous linux versions' kiezen, wat zie je daar?
<trijntje> alleen de bovenste regel
<Guest54132> ik zie: ubuntu met linux 3.2.0-30-generic-pae  en daaronder staat; ununtu met linux 3.2.-30 (herstel modus)
<trijntje>  ok, kies dan ubuntu met linux 3.2.0-30-generic-pae
<r0b> emm ff python vraagje
<r0b> oh laat maar heb het al
<Guest54132> Aldus gedaan en ubuntu sluit af. Ubuntu is nu teruggezet naar een vorige kernel??
<r0b> oh toch nog
<trijntje> Guest54132, nee, dat niet, dit was eenmalig
<trijntje> Guest54132, heb je een launchpad account? Dan kan je dit probleem doorgeven zodat mensen het op kunnen lossen
<r0b> ik maak een progje dat tegen je praat, nu wil mijn progje(hij heet praat0 praat dus weten hoeveel 1 +1 is en nu wil ik dus vragen met print: print "Maare hoeveel is 1+1 dan (in cijfers).
<r0b> kan ik dien hakjes laten staan/
<StefandeVries> Ja.  Vergeet de afsluitende " niet.
<Guest54132> Dus het afsluitprobleem kan terugkeren. Neen,een launchpad account is mij onbekend. Wat te doen om dit te verkrijgen??
<trijntje> www.launchpad.net
<trijntje> kan je veilig aanmaken, ik heb er al jaren een en nooit problemen van
<r0b> oke bedankt stefan
<trijntje> dus het plan is nu: maak een launchpad account aan, geef deze bug door, en daarna de laatste kernel verwijderen zodat het probleem voor jouw tijdelijk opgelost is
<Guest54132> Okee ga ik doen.
<trijntje> Guest54132, als je een launchpad account hebt aangemaakt moet je iets in de terminal invoerne, weet je hoe je de terminal moet openen?
<r0b> even vraagje
<r0b> als iemand de vraag 1+1 fout doet dat hij dan nog ene x kan en als hij het goed doet hij naar een andere vraag kan?
<Guest54132> Neen.
<r0b> cntr alt en t
<r0b> is dit een goed script?
<r0b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677466/
<r0b> ?
<trijntje> Guest54132, wat r0b zei, ctrl+alt+t
<trijntje> en dan kan je de volgende text invoeren
<trijntje> ubuntu-bug linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic-pae
<trijntje> en op enter drukken
<lord4163> r0b: Als hij werkt wel
<StefandeVries> Dat is nogal een ruime uitspraak.
<StefandeVries> Dat het werkt betekent niet dat het goed is.
<Guest54132> okee,heb dit genoteerd.
<lord4163> Ik ben geen Python programmeur, maar ik weet niet wat raw_input 2 als opslaat als een int? dan moet het dus waarschijnlijk zo: if antwoord in [2, 'twee']
<StefandeVries> Er zit een syntaxfout in.
<StefandeVries> Regel 5.
<StefandeVries> 25*
<StefandeVries> 32 zelfde verhaal.
<StefandeVries> Spatiegebruik beetje raar.
<StefandeVries> Maar goed.  Voor een beginner.
<Maikeltje> waar is de code?
<Maikeltje> ah ik zie
<Maikeltje> waar zijn de ;
<StefandeVries> Nergens.
<StefandeVries> Het is Python.
<StefandeVries> Daar hoeft dat niet.
<Maikeltje> hmm
<Maikeltje> k
<Maikeltje> en idd " mis ik een paar keer
<StefandeVries> Mag wel.  Maar dan ga je een beetje voorbij aan het Pythonprincipe.
<Maikeltje> ik zou het doen
<StefandeVries> Dat mag.
<Maikeltje> maar dat is een dwang neurose in code ;)
<Maikeltje> overal ; ; ; ;
<Maikeltje> en comments, die zie ik niet
<Maikeltje> voor de rest als dit beginnend is +1
<commandoline> ; mag, maar ga het beginners niet aanbevelen. Ik moet de eerste style guide voor Python die het aanraadt nog tegenkomen.
<commandoline> (is mijn mening, moet ik nog even toevoegen ;))
<Maikeltje> ok ok dan is het de eerste taal dat ik geen ; zie
<Maikeltje> ik heb  dan ook nooit python code echt bewonderd
<StefandeVries> Als je puntkommaneurose handhaaft in Python moet je Perl gaan doen.
<StefandeVries> Of C++.
<Maikeltje> ehh ik doe perl
<Maikeltje> ;)
<Maikeltje> badabing badaboem
<StefandeVries> Nou kijk aan.
<Maikeltje> wss dat dus
<grf44> Hoe kan ik van usb stick opstarten? na inschakelen bij het opstarten het booten onderbreken?
<OerHeks> grf44, dit stel je in in je bios, bootpriority
<lordievader> Goede avond
<OerHeks> hoi lordie
<trijntje> grf44 is alweer weg, maar waarschijnlijk heeft i gewoon de iso naar de usb gekopieerd, dus hij zal zo wel weer terug zijn dat het niet werkt
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, trijntje, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> drukjes, lordie
<OerHeks> volgende klant is voor u
<lordievader> OerHeks: Komt dat even slecht uit, ben bezig mijn nieuwe server te configgen.
<Maikeltje> het is wel erg de laatste tijd met die server vragen
<Maikeltje> men heeft geen verstand ...
<Maikeltje> oh de volende
<Maikeltje> volgende
<StefandeVries> We zijn ooit allemaal ergens begonnen.
<Maikeltje> Right, met een vraag zoals 'ik zit nu in het DC en ik zoek iets als contact maken met de server'
 * Maikeltje mept met oreilly boek
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-05
<WolfeZ> eey
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola people
<WolfeZ> ols
<WolfeZ> hey there
<Vraaghetmaar> hallo
<WolfeZ> hoezzie?
<Vraaghetmaar> Goed met jou?
<WolfeZ> fujn,  mij  ook
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<exalt> hoi
<exalt> iemand kubuntu 13.04 beta 2 al getest
<lordievader> Hey exalt, hoe is het ermee?
<lordievader> exalt: Jup, klein beetje. Heb 2 test-cases for Kubuntu beta 2 gedraait.
<exalt> lordievader: ik loop vast op 27 procent
<exalt> installatie
<exalt> lordievader: en dan wordt na lang wachten de vm opeens zwart
<lordievader> Waar is hij mee bezig op dat moment?
<exalt> configuring system
<lordievader> exalt: 32bit of 64 bit?
<exalt> 32
<exalt> kwam omdat ik geen swap had geselecteerd...
<exalt> doet t nu goed haha
<lordievader> Hmm is wel een bug...
<lordievader> Zou je dit willen melden in #kubuntu-devel
<StefandeVries> Ja, exalt, file eens een bug.
<StefandeVries> Misschien doen ze er nu wel iets mee. :P
<exalt> zucht... inderdaad StefandeVries
<exalt> zucht...
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/GnvQ0j0t
<exalt> hahaha
<exalt> Zo he, kubuntu 13.04 ziet er wel mooi uit
<lordievader> exalt: :D
<Willem> goede morgen
<Willem> na gister nog een probleempje
<Willem> printen lukt nu,
<Willem> maar scannen niet
<Willem> krijg dit in de cups error log
<Willem> failed to CreateDevice: org.freedesktop.ColorManager.AlreadyExists:device id 'cups-Brother-MFC-9450CDN' already exists
<Willem> Wie zou me hiermee verder kunnen helpen?
<RawChid> Willem: heb je die melding al in google geplakt?
<RawChid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/138133/how-to-troubleshot-a-printer-failure
<Martin_____> Hallo
<Martin_____> Php ontwikkelaar en gebruik Scriptcase
<Martin_____> Ik wil thuis een linux webserver plaatsen die bloedsnel is
<Martin_____> heeft iemand een tip?
<Martin_____> De server hoeft alleen bereikbaar te zijn o phet lokale netwerk
<Martin_____> Ik draai nu ubuntu op hyperv
<Martin_____> Maar volgens mij moet dat vele malen sneller kunnen
<Martin_____> Ik laat het scherm een kwartiertje open staan :-)
<lord4163> Ubuntu + LightHTTPD
<Martin_____> Had daar ook van gehoord van LightHTTPD (lighty)
<Martin_____> Bestaan er webwinkels waar je een pc met ubuntu preinstalled. Juiste drivers etc. kant en klaar kunt kopen?
<Martin_____> heb geggogled maar niets tegengekomen
<lordievader> Martin_____: System76
<lordievader> Als een van de weinige: https://www.system76.com/
<lord4163> Martin_____: Het beste is gewoon om zelf je server te bouwen -> goede netwerkkaart -> snel en veel geheugen om te cachen --> SSDs :)
<Martin_____> Het systeem dat mij aantrekt op system76 is "Wild Dog". Maar die is 1300 $ . Dat moet goedkoper kunnen :-)
<Martin_____> ZEelf bouwen.
<Martin_____> Zou dan machine moeten kopen met stevige processor, 19gb intern. netwerkkaart, harde schijf ssd.
<Martin_____> 16gb
<Martin_____> Heb je een machine in gedachte Lord?
<lord4163> Martin_____: Bijvoorbeeld, maar het ligt ook aan je netwerk, als je een een oude router gebruik, oude kabels, kom je niet ver :(
<lord4163> Martin_____: Hoe groot is je website? Gebruik je ook nog een database?
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola
<WolfeZ> Hey daar
<lordievader> Hey WolfeZ
<WolfeZ> Hey
<WolfeZ> Hoe gaat het hier?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, ik probeer te begrijpen wat ipmi is en wat ik ermee kan, hoe is het aan die kant?
<WolfeZ> Gaat toppie, krijg python eindelijk beetjeonder de knie alleen, snap niet hoe ik het echt een venster laat openen. (ze zeggen is te moeilijk ja als je ergens mee begint is alles moeilijk ;/)
<StefandeVries> Voorals nog is dat zeker te moeilijk.
<StefandeVries> Je moet echt even eerst door de basis heen en die van binnen en van buiten kennen.
<WolfeZ> je kan het proberen
<StefandeVries> Dat heeft geen zin.
<WolfeZ> tss
<StefandeVries> Dan zie je wat er gebeurt, maar je snapt het niet.
<WolfeZ> nou wat is voor jou de basis daqn leer ik die, en wara staat die..
<StefandeVries> Mijn basis was C++, tekst-only dingen maken.
<WolfeZ> ik doe python...
<StefandeVries> Eerst gewoon na elkaar, loops, conditions, returnvalues, functies.
<StefandeVries> Daar geldt die basis ook gewoon voor. ;)
<lordievader> ^ mee eens.
<lordievader> Als je gelijk in PyQt of PyGtk duikt draai je helemaal door.
<WolfeZ> ik kan nu de if elsif else raw_input en een beetje met classes en def enzo en die while lus snap ik alleen niet helemaal
<WolfeZ> Heb snachts alle tijd
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Wat snap je niet aan de while-loop?
<StefandeVries> Ik zou de terminologie ook onder de knie krijgen, dat maakt communicatie wat makkelijker.
<BerryH> Goedemiddag
<WolfeZ> ehh normaal nederlands aub?
<WolfeZ> goede middag
<BerryH> Ik probeer vanaf de host (Ubuntu) met Putty een ssh connectie te maken naar mijn VM (Xubuntu) maar ik krijg de melding dat de connectie timed out is..
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Jij zegt ik snap de while-loop (while-lus) niet, ik vraag wat je er niet aan snapt.
<Luckiboy> Hoi BerryH. WolfeZ: Wat is daar geen normaal Nederlands aan?
<BerryH> Ik begrijp niet wat ik fout doe.
<BerryH> ssh draait op Xubuntu
<lordievader> BerryH: Kan je de vm pingen?
<BerryH> lordievader, ga ik doen. Moment
<BerryH> Ik doe het volgende: ip-adres van de vm is 10.0.2.15. Dan doe ik op de host: ping 10.0.2.15. Klopt dat?
<lordievader> BerryH: Uhu, dat klopt.
<BerryH> lordievader, dan komen er geen pakketjes aan..
<lordievader> BerryH: Je weet trouwens dat Ubuntu standaard met een ssh-client komt? Ofwel Putty is niet nodig.
<lordievader> BerryH: Oke, zitten de host en de vm op hetzelfde subnet? Wat is het ip van de host?
<BerryH> lordievader, dat wist ik niet.
<BerryH> lordievader, 192.168.1.66
<BerryH> Ik zie twee dingen staan als ik ifconfig doe.
<BerryH> eth0 en lo
<BerryH> dan pak ik het ip-adres dat bij eth0 staat
<lordievader> BerryH: Ik denk dat ik het probleem zie. Gebruik je VirtualBox toevallig?
<BerryH> Ja..
<lordievader> BerryH: Mooi zo, hoe staan de network settings van je vm?
<BerryH> Ojee..
<BerryH> Als ik op de vm-balk bovenaan klik en dan machine --> settings
<lordievader> BerryH: ?
<BerryH> dan zie ik bij Network Adapter 1. Attached to NAT
<BerryH> Bedoel je dat?
<lordievader> BerryH: Huh, dat zou correct moeten zijn. Ja dat bedoel ik.
<lordievader> BerryH: Probeer anders eens de Bridged mode.
<BerryH> Kan het iets met een firewall te maken hebben?
<BerryH> Moet ik eerst de vm afsluiten?
<lordievader> BerryH: Ja.
<BerryH> Ok.
<lordievader> BerryH: Bridge de vm met de netwerk kaart die je gebruikt.
<BerryH> Dat doe je door die setting te kiezen?
<BerryH> vm start nu op.
<lordievader> Ja inplaats van Attached to NAT zet je hem op bridged.
<BerryH> En wat betekent NAT dan?
<lordievader> Als hij opgestart is kan je mij dan nog een keer zijn ip geven.
<lordievader> BerryH: Network Address Translation, dat is wat je router doet. Dat maakt het mogelijk om meerdere pc's aan te sluiten op 1 ip.
<BerryH> Ja, ik zie het verschil nu. Het ip is nu:192.168.1.67
<BerryH> Lijkt nu op die van de Host
<BerryH> En nu pingen..
<lordievader> Kijk dat is beter, nu zal ssh ook wel werken (tenzij een firewall moeilijk loopt te doen).
<BerryH> Pingen lukt al wel nu.
<BerryH> Dan heb ik alle vertrouwen in ssh
<BerryH> :-)
<BerryH> Hij doet het.
<WolfeZ> tss iemand anders lukt het wel om me te leren
<BerryH> En ik heb weer wat geleerd!
<StefandeVries> Wij zijn er ook niet om het je te leren.
<StefandeVries> Die was voor WolfeZ.
<BerryH> StefandeVries, LOL
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Wat was nou je probleem met de while-loop, heb je geloof ik nooit antwoord op gegeven...
<BerryH> Bedankt lordievader !
<lordievader> Geen probleem, BerryH
<BerryH> Erg interessant allemaal.
<lordievader> :D
<BerryH> Nu even eten..
<BerryH> Tot de volgende keer.
<luukth> nederlands
<luukth> Als ik unbuntu heb gedownload en geinstaleert en ik start de pc opnieuw op krijg ik allemaal foutmeldingen
<WolfeZ> Heey
<WolfeZ> Hoezo is het moeilijk met die window het is me al gelukt
<WolfeZ> met hulp van lord
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<WolfeZ> Maar ehh nog een vraagje
<WolfeZ> Ik heb een label gemaakt
<WolfeZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680572/ dit is mijn code
<WolfeZ> en nu krijg ik de fout
<WolfeZ> dat die haakjes niet kloppen bij regel 16?
<WolfeZ> weet jij een oplossing?
<commandoline> WolfeZ: wat is de precieze foutmelding?
<commandoline> en zorg ervoor dat je overal evenveel inspringing gebruikt
<commandoline> verder zou ik ook één stijl aanhouden qua waar je spaties zet, nu heb je gtk.label ("New label") en gtk.main_quit()
<commandoline> (PEP 8, de meest bekende python style guide, raadt de laatste aan.)
<commandoline> http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/ <- pep 8, maar wat je gebruikt maakt eigenlijk niet zoveel uit zolang het maar consistent is.
<WolfeZ> ik stuur je even de hele code oke commandoline?
<WolfeZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680646/
<WolfeZ> dit is de code
<WolfeZ> Iemand mij helpen python?
<commandoline> WolfeZ: wat gaat er fout?
<commandoline> de inspringing is vreemd, maar bij mij werkt dat programma gewoon...
<ynze> goedenavond allen!
<ynze> Eindelijk compleet ubuntu - een linux - draaien opde notebook!!!
<ynze> Slechts een irecte vraag.
<ynze> hoe kom ik op de promt?
<ynze> promt?
<ynze> Zou iemend dat weten?
<ynze> Hoor het wel via email: yvanaken@gmail.com - op zoek naar een nieuw account!
<OerHeks> je bedoelt TTY of terminal?
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt + T
<ynze> yep. tty of terminal.
<ynze> Gewoon een installatie?
<ynze> ctrl  + alt + del...
<ynze> hmm, nij ubuntu komt het tot automatisch uitloggen...
<ynze> nij = bij
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-06
<WolfeZ> Hey guys
<WolfeZ> ik zeg hhet ff ik kom weinig online omdat ik bij me oom ga logeren..
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<WolfeZ> Hey daar
<lordievader> Welkom terug WolfeZ
<WolfeZ> Dankje
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Hoe gaat het met Python?
<WolfeZ> Goed ben nu beetje bezig met gtk heb nu 3 labels hij kan sluiten en ben dat aan het leren heb eindelijk dat venster!
<lordievader> Nu al bezig met GUI's? Je bent net begonnen.. Hmpf, nou success ;)
<WolfeZ> Ehmm had python beginsels al onder de knie en dat werd beetje saai en iemand begon daar over en die ging me helpen en nu lukt het me
<WolfeZ> pff kan iemand even helpen?
<lordievader> Ubottu moet hier echt eens langskomen, WolfeZ leg je probleem eens uit.
<WolfeZ> oke
<WolfeZ> ik krijg een fout code :Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/rob", line 40, in <module>     PyApp()   File "/usr/bin/rob", line 37, in __init__     self.window.add(self.box1) AttributeError: 'gtk.gdk.Window' object has no attribute 'add'
<WolfeZ> wacht ik zal ff via paste
<WolfeZ> dit is de fout code http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682613/
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Je probleem staat in de error message. Je probeert een functie aan te roepen die je object niet kent.
<WolfeZ> en dit is mijn script http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682620/
<WolfeZ> Waar is de fout??\
<lordievader> Zie mijn message hierboven ^ -.-
<WolfeZ> Ja maar hoe kan ik die verhelpen dan?
<lordievader> Die window.add uit je script slopen?
<WolfeZ> en dan doet ie het?
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Tenzij er andere problemen zijn, ja.
<WolfeZ> ik heb die codes weg gehaalt alleen dan komt de label tekst er niet te staan
<WolfeZ> what the problem?
<WolfeZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682636/ dit is mijn script nu
<StefandeVries> Toch al bezig met OOP?
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Ik had hetzelfde -.-
<lordievader> WolfeZ: Misschien handig om #python eens een bezoekje te brengen?
<StefandeVries> Misschien handig om met stappen vooruit te gaan in plaats van met sprongen op naaldhakken?
<WolfeZ> stefan waarom? ik kan nu python in de shell en terminal wel
<WolfeZ> en waarom zeiden jullie dat het zo moeilijk was?
<WolfeZ> het valt reuze mee!
<StefandeVries> Voor nu.  En schrijf het nu eens allemaal *zelf*, zonder copy-paste.
<WolfeZ> Ehh doe ik ook?
<WolfeZ> Ik typ alles over
<WolfeZ> en probeer het daarna nog eens zonder voorbeeld
<WolfeZ> jo lord
<lord4163> hoi
<lordievader> Hey lord4163, hoe is het ermee?
<lord4163> lordievader: met mij goed met u vader?
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het ook goed, lord4163 :)
<lord4163> Mooizo :)
<BerryH> Goedemiddag
<lordievader> Hey BerryH
<BerryH> Rustig hier..
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola people
<trijntje> hey Vraaghetmaar
<Vraaghetmaar> Hoe is het ?
<trijntje> rustig
<lordievader> Hey Vraaghetmaar, trijntje
<Vraaghetmaar> Olaaaaa lordievader
<trijntje> hey lordievader
<Domini99> Hi
<Domini99> Wich language do i have to use?
<StefandeVries> Nederlands.
<Domini99> Ok
<Domini99> Kan iemand mij helpen met het formateren van mijn USB stick?
<WolfeZ> hoi
<WolfeZ> mijn touchpad van de laptop reageerd neit wat hier aan te doen?
<OerHeks> Op de meeste laptops is er een FN toets en een hardware toets touchpad/ext muis/touchpad+ext muis
<OerHeks> als je dit niet weet en per ongeluk gebruikt, dan zoek je je rot
<OerHeks> net als monitor/ext monitor en wireless aan/uit
<BerryH> Goedenavond. Ik kreeg net de melding ´Ubuntu experienced an internal error..´. Worden deze meldingen ergens gelogd?
<lordievader> BerryH: Hoogstwaarschijnlijk in /var/log/syslog
<BerryH> lordievader, Ik ga eens kijken.
<BerryH> Hmmm, een hoop abacadabra voor mij.
<lordievader> BerryH: Dat was het voor mij eerst ook ;)
<BerryH> lordievader, Ik geloof het graag. :-)
<BerryH> Ik had net teamviewer geinstalleerd en toen kreeg ik de melding van een internal error. Niets gevonden in syslog wat op een error met teamviewer wijst.
<lordievader> BerryH: Open Teamviewer eens vanuit een shell, dat vertelt je vaak meer over wat er fout gaat.
<BerryH> lordievader, wat bedoel je met ´vanuit een shell´ ?
<lordievader> BerryH: Een terminal, een console.
<BerryH> Ok.
<BerryH> Ik zie diverse ´err´ meldingen maar Teamviewer start wel op.
<BerryH> Mocht het nou weer gebeuren dan ga ik er serieus achteraan..(Problems that go away by themselves, come back by themselves) :-)
<WolfeZ> Hey guys
<WolfeZ_> Hoi mensen
<Davey_> Hey
<WolfeZ_> hoi
<Luckiboy> Hoi WolfeZ_.
<WolfeZ_> Zeg maar rob
<Luckiboy> Hoi rob.
<WolfeZ_> hoy luc?
<Luckiboy> Hoi.
<WolfeZ_> Hoi
<WolfeZ_> jij zit ook bij mwanzo?
<Luckiboy> Klopt, maar dat kunnen we denk ik beter in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo bespreken. ;)
<WolfeZ_> Oke maar zo komen er miss ook mee leden bij mwanzo omdat ze er anders waarsch nooit van horen
<Rob_mwanzo> hpo
<Rob_mwanzo> *oi
<Rob_mwanzo> *hoi
<BerryH> hoi
<lordievader> Hey BerryH, Rob_mwanzo
<WiFipl0x> hey jongens
<WiFipl0x> ik heb een driver nodig voor mn ubuntu 12.04 install
<WiFipl0x> dit is mn wifi card: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 (rev 34)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-04-07
<Maikeltje> en hoe ga ik dit oplossen? modprobe : FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/modules.dep
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<WolfeZ> Heyy guyds
<WolfeZ> *guys
<WolfeZ> Vet stil hier
<lordievader> Hey WolfeZ, het is zondag.
<WolfeZ> Ja?
<StefandeVries> En mensen zijn weg en zo.
<StefandeVries> Dit is een kanaal van gewone mensen met levens en gezinnen.
<WolfeZ> Haha bedankt
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, sommigen dan.
<StefandeVries> Er zijn ook mensen zoals ik hier. :P
<WolfeZ> Haha allemaal nolivers wij!
<R0Bh> Hoi
<R0Bh> Wat rustig hier
<Damion> hallo allemaal
<R0Bh> hOI
<lordievader> Hey Damion, hoe is het ermee?
<R0Bh> Hey lordie
<lordievader> Hey R0Bh
<Damion> goed hoor!
<Damion> Met jou?
<lordievader> Damion: Met mij gaat het ook goed :)
<Damion> momenteel zit ik te klooien met ubuntu omdat apt-get voor geen meter werkt..
<lordievader> Define "apt-get voor geen meter werkt"
<R0Bh> Damion: Misschien even op het forum vrragen.
<Damion> al gedaan ja..
<Damion> dit is de output (lange lijst)
<Damion> ## Bronnenlijst voor Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu en Lubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal ## Van http://sites.google.com/site/computertip # deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates main restricted # deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal universe deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates universe # deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<R0Bh> Oke!
<Damion> wacht
<Damion> foutje
<Damion> even wachten ;)
<lordievader> Damion: Gebruik paste.ubuntu.com om dingen te pasten.
<lordievader> R0Bh: Wat is er mis met IRC?
<R0Bh> lordie: Niks maar op het forum zijn er waarschijnlijk meer die het zien lezen en mogelijk ook antwoorden!
<Damion> nouja het probleem is dus dat hij alleen maar foutmeldingen geeft tijdens het updaten van de sources
<lordievader> Damion: Zou je de volledige output van "sudo apt-get update" willen pastebinnen?
<R0Bh> Oke, ik ben niet zo bekend met de terminal zou je graag helpen maar ja
<Maikeltje> apt werkt niet
<Maikeltje> lol
<Damion> tja :) maar het duurt redelijk lang voordat de sudo apt-get update klaar is dus nog heel even geduld ;)
<lordievader> Damion: Geen probleem.
<Damion> damion@damion-GA-78LMT-USB3:~$ sudo apt-get update Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security Release.gpg                                                    Geraakt http://extras.ubuntu.com quantal Release.gpg                                                               Ophalen:1 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com quantal Release.gpg [933 B]                      Geraakt http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security Release
<Damion> mm waarom zou hij niet meer weergeven..
<lordievader> Damion: http://paste.ubuntu.com graat ;)
<lordievader> graag*
<Damion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686562/ :P
<Damion> ik moet alleen eten..
<lordievader> Heb je "nl.archive.ubuntu.com" ergens gedefineerd? Het is vreemd dat die verwijst naar een lokaal adres.
<Damion> ik kom over 3 kwartier weer kijken op het forum/hier om te zien of er iemand een antwoord heeft. Alvast bedankt!
<Damion> geen idee
<Damion> sorry ik zag je berichtje nog niet..
<lordievader> Damion: Kun je 2 bestanden voor mij pastebinnen? /etc/apt/sources.list en /etc/hosts
<R0Bh> Kan je of wil je developen kom dan in #ubuntu-nl-developen
<Damion> hier ben ik weer. /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686694/ ; /etc/hosts http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686697/
<lordievader> Damion: Het word denk ik tijd om van mirror te veranderen.
<Damion> vertel!
<lordievader> Damion: Pas in je  sources.list file iedere melding van "http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/" aan naar "http://archive.ubuntu.com/"
<lordievader> Damion: Hiervoor heb je sudo rechten nodig, ofwel iets van: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Damion> Dat wist ik ;)
<trijntje> gksu voor grafische programma's
<Damion> Ik heb het veranderd en een terminalvenster is nu aan het apt-get updaten..
<lordievader> Ah right, wat trijntje, is wel netter inderdaad.
<R0Bh> brb eten
<Damion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686778/
<lordievader> Damion: Wat is je ip? En misschien belangrijker wat is je DNS?
<Damion> lokale ip of externe?
<lordievader> Volgens mij loopt er iets heel lelijk/vervelend te doen.
<lordievader> Lokaal.
<Damion> 192.168.1.60 ip
<Damion> 1e proxy: 192.168.1.254 (modem) 2e proxy: 195.241.77.55 3e proxy: 195.241.77.58
<lordievader> Ah loopt je traffic via een proxy?
<Damion> ooh sorrry
<Damion> nee dns :P
<Damion> ipv proxy
<Damion> typfout
<lordievader> Ah oke.
<lordievader> Damion: Doe eens een nslookup naar archive.ubuntu.com, welk adres komt daaruit?
<Damion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686801/
<lordievader> Now that's odd, zo krijg je wel het juiste adres terug. Waarom zou apt dat niet krijgen...?
<Damion> idk?
<lordievader> Hehe, dat ip adres waarnaar het verwijs is een proxy in Nevada: http://www.ip-adress.com/Proxy_Details/192.110.160.24:3128:Elite
<Wolfez> Hoi
<lordievader> Welkom terug Wolfez.
<Wolfez> Dankje
<lordievader> Damion: Gebruik je een proxy?
<Damion> nee
<Wolfez> Ben zo terug
<lordievader> Damion: Hmm... voor apt heb je ook niks proxy achtig ingesteld?
<Damion> eeh nee..
<Damion> nouja, wel eens geprobeert..
<lordievader> Wel eens geprobeert, wellicht is dit een restant?
<Damion> proxy staat uit..
<Damion> eeeh hij doet het weer denk ik..
<lordievader> Laat ik het ander stellen, komt het proxy adres je bekent voor? 192.110.160.24
<Damion> proxy heb ik nog eens bevestigd uit te staan. En ja hoor hij doet het..
<Damion> maw ik heb weer een werkend apt-get :D
<lordievader> Oke, strange.. Maar goed dat ie het doet.
<Damion> gelukkig wel ja.. Lekker suf maarja..
<Damion> bedankt voor de hulp!
<lordievader> Geen probleem ;)
<WolfeZ> kan iemand mij even helpen
<WolfeZ> Als ik mijn tweede scherm aansluit op de laptop word mijn beeld in een keer kleiner en dit was nooit zo? Als ik op fn +schermveranderen druk ofso doet ie het wel maar als ik op een toets druk is het weer weg
<BerryH> Goedenavond.
<commandoline> WolfeZ: zoek in de Dash op 'Schermen', dan krijg je een programmatje waarmee je alles in kan stellen.
<BerryH> Ik zou graag de gedragscode van Ubuntu willen ondertekenen maar ik heb daarvoor een OpenPGP key nodig. Als ik de aanwijzingen hiervoor volg dan krijg ik geen key. Iemand een idee?
<commandoline> BerryH: nee, maar als je even wacht heb ik een programma klaar dat het hele proces automatiseert ;)
<commandoline> BerryH: iets constructiever, hoe heb je die key proberen aan te maken?
<BerryH> commandoline, Dat zou mooi zijn. Ik zie nu dat ik nog wat informatie over OpenPGP key overgeslagen heb, het zou kunnen dat het daarmee wel gaat lukken..
<lordievader> BerryH: Launchpad had ergens een linkje naar een tutorial, ik zoek hem even op.
<WolfeZ> Commandoline dat doe ik maar dat werkt niet?
<lordievader> BerryH: Ah deze was het: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<commandoline> WolfeZ: ok, dan weet ik het niet.
<BerryH> Nou daar ben ik dus nu mee bezig..
<lordievader> BerryH: Kom je er uit?
<BerryH> Hij is bezig met ´Generating Key´
<BerryH> Ik denk dat ik eruit kom. Zoniet dan laat ik het weten. Toch bedankt.
<lordievader> Voor mij werkte die guide ;)
<WolfeZ> Iemand die me kan helpen met mijn beeld scherm probleem?
<WolfeZ> ik denk dat ik heta l heb
<WolfeZ> Middag
<BerryH> Hmmm..
<BerryH> Op de launchpad site heb ik een fingerprint ingevuld en nu zou ik een mail moeten krijgen om het importeren van de OpenPGP key te voltooien..Maar ik krijg geen mail...
<BerryH> Ok, dat duurde dus 10 minuten voordat ik de mail kreeg..
<lordievader> Launchpad is niet zo snel...
<BerryH> Dat weet ik nu ;)
<BerryH> Ok, ik heb misschien een beetje een rare vraag..
<BerryH> Ik moet nu de text van file UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt.asc plakken in een textbox op de website van launchpad
<lordievader> Als ik het mij goed herrinner wel ja.
<BerryH> Ik heb de text van het document open in de terminal (via nano). Als ik zeg dat alle text geselecteerd moet worden dan selecteert hij alleen maar de text die ´in beeld´ is en niet alles...
<WolfeZ> Berry dat klopt
<BerryH> Hoe kan ik alle text selecteren??
<lordievader> BerryH: Ik heb hiervoor een gui gebruikt...
<lordievader> Kate om precies te zijn.
<WolfeZ> met ctrl +a
<WolfeZ> en dan ctrl + c
<WolfeZ> dan heb je het gekopierd
<BerryH> WolfeZ, dat werkt niet in nano
<BerryH> en met vi ook niet.
<WolfeZ> Hmm ehm gewoon met de muis selecteren?
<lordievader> BerryH: Geen gui beschikbaar?
<BerryH> Moet ik Kate downloaden?
<WolfeZ> of gedit
<BerryH> WolfeZ, muis werkt ook niet...Je kunt alleen selecteren wat je in beeld ziet maar de muis scrollt niet verder naar beneden...
<WolfeZ> Hmm heb je gedit
<BerryH> WolfeZ, Gedit lijkt wel te werken!
<lordievader> BerryH: Kate is een KDE text editor ;)
<BerryH> WolfeZ, bedankt!
<BerryH> lordievader, ik zou op moeten zoeken wat dat KDE betekent..
<lordievader> BerryH: KDE is een desktop environment, tegenhanger van bijv. Unity/Gnome
<WolfeZ> Berry daar ben ik voor!
<BerryH> lordievader, Unity/Gnome is toch ook een desktop environment?
<lordievader> BerryH: Dat zeg ik ;)
<BerryH> Ok..ik dacht dat tegenhanger het tegenovergestelde was...
<lordievader> BerryH: Ach ik bedoelde het in iedergeval...
<BerryH> Ik begrijp het! :-)
<lordievader> BerryH: Daar gaat het om :)
<BerryH> Het is ondertussen gelukt met het ondertekenen van de Code Of Conduct.
<WolfeZ> Mooi zo
<WolfeZ> gefeliciteerd :P
<BerryH> Je moet er wel wat voor doen ;-)
<BerryH> Haha, bedankt..
<BerryH> Bedankt allemaal weer..en tot de volgende keer.
 * WolfeZ gaat er van door doei he
<Joris> Wil ubuntu op een ssd installeren is dit mogelijk zonder dat de ssd beschadigd word
<StefandeVries> Ja en ja. :-)
<Joris> oke bedankt :)
<Maikeltje> oh dear
<Maikeltje> the foad is back
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-31
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> môge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> morgen 1 april, tot zover prima
<lordievader> Ow, hey ja, morgen 1 april
<OerHeks> Ja, ik lees nu al veel grappen, merkwaardig
<lotuspsychje> heeft iemand ubuntu draaiend op een nexus7?
<Blurrr> Hallo, ik heb een probleempje, want mijn pc start niet meer op sinds ik een partitie tussen windows en linux weg gehaald heb...  Nu had ik als vraag of het mogelijk is om in een liveusb op te starten, ubuntu partities te verwijderen, en dan ubuntu opnieuw installeren zodat grub2 opnieuw geinstalleer/ingesteld word?
<bramgn> dat kan, je kan eventueel ook grub2-install handmatig aanroepen om deze opnieuw te installeren. Makkelijkst (en mindst uitdagend) is om ubuntu opnieuw te installeren :)
<bramgn> Blurrr: ik zou je aanraden om een backup te hebben van je data
<Blurrr> Bramgn: gelukkig is alle data(op windows partitie na dan...) al een keer gebackupped...
<Blurrr> Maar, ik kan niet gewoon linux partities verwijderen en linux eraf laten, en een windows only systeem terug krijgen?
<bramgn> Blurrr: je zou niet de eerste zijn die per ongeluk de verkeerde partities verwijdert :)
<bramgn> Blurrr: dat kan ook
<bramgn> maar waarom zou je dat willen? ;-)
<Blurrr> Bramgn: dus gwn linux partities formatteren, en opnieuw iostarten?
<Blurrr> Bramgn, de laptop is niet meer in gebruik als laptop, maar als ftp server onder windows... Dus zoveel mogelijk hdd vrij houden dan he..
<OerHeks> Dat kan, linux verijwderen, en met je windows cd de bootsector repareren
<Blurrr> amaar ik ga weer, bdanktA
<bramgn> in dat geval zou ik helemaal Windows achterwege laten :-)
<bramgn> al was het alleen al om meer ruimte tot je beschikking te hebben... maar goed, Blurrr is er vandoor
<lordievader> 31-17:13 < OerHeks> "Dat kan, linux verijwderen, en met je windows cd de bootsector repareren" is exact wat ik gister tegen hem zei...
<OerHeks> Klopt, dat werkt gister en vandaag, maar morgen niet, lordievader
<lordievader> \o/
<theokus> Heb Xubuntu - kan mijn schijven op mijn windows-pc niet bereiken. IK vul de gebruikersnaam in, het domein en het paswoord maar het lukt niet.
<bramgn> theokus: via het netwerk, begrijp ik? En wat is de foutmelding?
<theokus> Geen :)
<theokus> Ik krijg geen verbinding
<theokus> Het menuutje komt steeds terug om dus weer alles in te vullen
<bramgn> kun je je windows computer bjv. wel pingen via dezelfde naam of het IP wat je in dat menuutje invult?
<theokus> Ik dubbel-klik op bijv. D$ > krijg dan het menuutje waar ik de gebruikersnaam + domein + wachtwoord moet invullen
<bramgn> ok
<theokus> Heb Windows 8.1
<bramgn> en je kunt die share bijv. wel benaderen vanuit een andere computer? M.a.w. is deze share wel toegankelijk voor die gebruiker?
<theokus> Enkel op de windows computer
<theokus> Xubuntu staat op de laptop en Windows 8.1 op een desktop
<theokus> De laptop (computernaam) zie ik in Windows ENKEL de naam dus geen bestanden ed.
<bramgn> maar je hebt op de laptop met xubuntu ook geen bestanden gedeeld?
<theokus> Op de laptop staat enkel de besturing, dus enkel Xubuntu. Ik wilde dus bestanden overzetten van de windows-pc naar de laptop over he tbedraad netwerk.
<bramgn> je zou het eens kunnen proberen via de command line, bijv. sudo mount.cifs //windows_pc/D$ /mnt/ -o username=gebruikersnaam,password=wachtwoord,domain=domein
<bramgn> misschien zie je dan ook waarom hij die credentials niet accepteert
<theokus> ok
<lordievader> theokus: Draaidt de samba server op de Xubuntu laptop?
<theokus> Hoe kan ik dat zien & controleren
<lordievader> Laat ik het anders proberen, probeer je vanaf een windows pc bij bestanden op je Xubuntu laptop te komen?
<theokus> tiens tiens > ik type samba in de terminal > samba is niet geïnstalleerd > nou breekt mijn klomp :)
<bramgn> theokus: als dat commando geen problemen gaf, kun je je proberen om /mnt/ te openen in je file manager
<bramgn> theokus: samba hoef je ook niet geinstalleerd te hebben om bestanden extern te benaderen
<theokus> er staan nog geen bestanden op de laptop
<bramgn> theokus: wel heb je cifs-utils nodig (of hoe die package in ubuntu ook heet)
<lordievader> Hmm, zal wel andersom zijn.
<bramgn> lordievader: hij probeert vanaf zijn laptop (xubuntu) bestanden te benaderen op zijn desktop (windows 8.1)
<theokus> juist
<lordievader> Ok, never mind then ;)
<theokus> en Samba heb ik intussen geïnstalleerd :)
<bramgn> theokus: dat was waarschijnlijk niet nodig, maar kan verder geen kwaad
<theokus> IK heb de gruikersnaam enz. enz. van Windows nodig > als ik die gebruik op hetzelfde netwerk dan is dat direct in orde bij mijn mediaspeler
<theokus> Heb nu een paar foto's geplaatst via usb-stick op de laptop. Hoe kan ik die nu benaderen & zien op mijn windows-pc?
<bramgn> maakt Windows ook deel uit van een domein, of is dit een thuis netwerkje? in dat geval zou ik domein leeg laten en alleen gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord proberen
<theokus> Ik heb een thuisnetwerk
<theokus> ik MOET een domein invullen omdat "verbinden" die knop grijs blijft anders > kan er dus niet op klikken.
<theokus> domein is typsch > WORKGROUP
<bramgn> heb geen idee waarom ie 'm dan niet opent.
<theokus> Ik ook niet haha, tis teen en tander he :)
<theokus> Ik heb ook een splitter voor het netwerk
<bramgn> je kunt die windows pc wel benaderen, dus het lijkt me niet dat dat een rol speelt
<theokus> Mijn TV zit op dat netwerk, mijn mediaspeler ook, digibox ook
<theokus> IK werk op die windows-pc he Bram :)
<bramgn> eventueel kun je een samba share opzetten op de xubuntu machine, en vervolgens vanaf de windows computer bestanden daar heen kopieëren
<bramgn> gezien je samba toch al hebt geïnstalleerd
<theokus> ja ja idd.
<theokus> heb dus géén idee hoe dat moet :)
<bramgn> controleer of je reeds een [homes] share hebt in de configuratie van samba (/etc/samba/smb.conf)
<bramgn> vervolgens een samba gebruiker toevoegen dmv 'smbpasswd -a je-gebruikersnaam'
<bramgn> NB. dit dien je met root-privileges uit te voeren, zowel het eventueel wijzigen van de smb.conf en het uitvoeren van smbpasswd
<theokus> ok :)
<theokus> allemaal Chinees voor mij Bram...sorry hoor. Wilde gewoon een vervanger voor XP maar dat dit allemaam zo zwaar & moeizaam verloopt had ik niet verwacht.
<theokus> Ben er al drie dagen mee bezig > de Xubuntu wilde maar niet installeren.
<bramgn> oh, wat was het probleem?
<theokus> Eerst geprobeerd met usb-stick > Ubuntu > was ok. MAAR Xubuntu heeft minder bronnen nodig dus ...
<OerHeks> theokus, je moet wat instellen in windows 8, en in ubuntu > http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/11/enable-file-sharing-between-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10/
<theokus> De installatie via DVD stopte gewoon halverwege
<OerHeks> oude howto, maar nog steeds valid
<theokus> ok
<theokus> Heb alles in Nederlads.... :)
<bramgn> theokus: met die instructies op die site zou het moeten werken
<theokus> ben ermee bezig... :) Is wel voor Ubuntu > heb geen "dash" ;)
<theokus> Ben er maar ik moet beide systemen herstarten :)
<theokus> Hartelijk mannen! Zal even terug komen na de herstart :)
<theokus> niet gelukt
<theokus_> samba = ingesteld
<theokus_> Ik zie de laptop in Windows en ik zie het windows-netwerk op de laptop
<broer029> Bij het opstarten indualboot van ubuntu 12.04 en windows8.1 komt de melding cannot find GRLDR in all divices , ik gebruik ubuntu sinds kort en weet nu even niet wat wel en niet kan doen
<bramgn> ubuntu kun je wel opstarten?
<broer029> nee het syteem komt met de melding te staan TRY (hd0,0) Fat16 no WUBILDR en zovoort
<broer029> heeft verleden week gewoon gedraaid en gewerkt
<broer029> kan ik UBUNTU 12.04 overnieuw installeren zonder verlies van mijn mail op mijn laptop in deze situatie ?
<bramgn> waar staat je mail? in Windows of Ubuntu?
<broer029> in Ubuntu
<bramgn> ik zou voor de zekerheid een backup maken van je data als je van plan bent om ubuntu opnieuw te installeren
<broer029> hoe kan ik nu een backup maken van mijn gegevns in Ubuntu in deze sitiuatie ?
<broer029> kan ik dit van uit Windows doen ?
<bramgn> broer029: je kunt ubuntu starten vanaf cd of een usb-stick, en vandaar uit toegang tot je bestandne krijgen
<bramgn> je zou zelfs een backup kunnen maken van je bestanden en deze opslaan in je windows partitie
<bramgn> als je een externe schijf hebt, zou ik het daar opslaan en deze loskoppelen voordat je met de herinstallatie begint
<broer029> ik heb ubuntu 12.04 via Windows WUBI geinstalleerd en heb dus geen cd of een bestand op een usb stick voor hande maar gan wel de bestanden op een externe opslag opslaan en dan de herinstallie bekijken
<broer029> Zijn er echter niet meer klachten bekend met betrekking tot deze fout ?
<bramgn> ik denk dat wubi sowieso niet de meest populaire installatie-methode is. Ik heb verder niet eerder gehoord van andere mensen.
<bramgn> klinkt ook bijna als een fysiek disk probleem
<broer029> ga er verder mee aan de gang en bedankt voor je medewerking
<llalmar> Hi does somebody know how to install the drivers for asus a6km
<bramgn> hi, what exactly is not working?
<bramgn> by the way, this is the dutch ubuntu channel. For english speaking community support, you could try #ubuntu
<khan-beginner> goed avond
<lordievader> Hey khan-beginner
<khan-beginner> ik heb hulp nodig om webcam led die constant blijft branden uit te kunnen zetten
<khan-beginner> net zorin os 8.1 geinstalleerd
<lordievader> khan-beginner: Zorin os wordt hier niet gesupport. Ubuntu of een flavour van Ubuntu worden hier gesupport.
<khan-beginner> ik dacht dat zorin onder ubuntu categorie viel, zo doende.
<khan-beginner> ik probeer ergens ander
<khan-beginner> bedankt alvast
<lordievader> khan-beginner: #zorinos wil je hebben.
<lordievader> Note het is vast een engels kanaal.
<khan-beginner> dank je
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-01
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<Jordy> hoi
<Jordy> Hoi???
<lordievader> Hey Jordy
<OerHeks> Ja.
<lordievader> Nee!
<lordievader> Of toch wel?
<lotuspsychje> misschien
<OerHeks> geen grap.
<NoirX> ik kan geen verbinding maken via ssh "putty" met mijn linux server, any idea /?
<lordievader> NoirX: Zonder enige context heb ik geen flauw idee.
<NoirX> ok
<lordievader> Dat was een stille hint op meer context ;)
<lordievader> Krijg je error's o.i.d.
<NoirX> ja vried, connection time out
<NoirX> raar, normaal kan ik inloggen, maar nu time out
<lordievader> NoirX: Kun je de host pingen?
<NoirX> hmm effe kijken
<NoirX> ja
<lordievader> NoirX: Luisterd er iets naar poort 22?
<NoirX> de linux server is online, kan ook internetten
<NoirX> hmm effe netstat proberen
<lordievader> En is poort 22 bereikbaar.
<NoirX-> lordievader, ik zit nu achter linux pc, op poort 22 luistert sshd
<NoirX-> lsof -i
<lordievader> NoirX-: En is die ook van buitenaf bereikbaar?
<lordievader> (hint nmap)
<NoirX-> ok
<NoirX-> lordievader, ja 22/tcp  open  ssh
<NoirX-> lordievader, mischien ligt het aan windows, kun je proberen ssh verbinding te iniateren [192.168.1.68]
<lordievader> Oke, open eens een 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' op de host en probeer eens met je client te verbinden (liefst met wat debug flaggetjes (-v))
<NoirX-> ok
<lordievader> Also, 192 zijn lokale addressen ;)
<NoirX-> ok
<lordievader> NoirX-: Ik denk dat je achter een NAT zit? 22/tcp filtered ssh
<lordievader> Weet niet of je van buiten je eigen netwerkt probeert te verbinden, but if so, port-forward je 22?
<NoirX> ja
<NoirX> ik ga met de host ip te verbinden
<lordievader> Erm, wat?
<NoirX> nee, steeds time out
<NoirX> ik ga linux opnieuw starten
<lordievader> NoirX: Waar probeer je precies mee te verbinden?
<lordievader> Van welk ip naar welk ip/hostname
<lordievader> ?
<NoirX> ik gebruik deze laptop met windowx xp, ik wil inloggen op linux pc
<NoirX> putty geeft  out of time
<lordievader> Ugh XP, maar dat is wat anders. Wat zijn de ip adressen?
<NoirX> ok
<NoirX> 82.157.52.67
<lordievader> NoirX: Ik denk dat je port forward niet goed/uit staat.
<NoirX> ok, ik ga wat proberen
<NoirX> brb
<NoirX> lordievader yessssss ik kan nu inloggen
<NoirX> het ligt aan de firewall
<NoirX> ik installeerde "firestarter", ik heb het nu uitgeschakeld
<NoirX> mooi
<lordievader> Het is altijd de firewall. Heb wel geleerd dat als er iets netwerks achtigs niet werkt, het de firewall is.
<NoirX> jou hint was de oplossing, of verbindin gemaakt kan worden van buitenaf
<lordievader> NoirX: Het is verstandig iets van fail2ban te installeren en public/private-keys te gebruiken als port 22 publiekelijk blijft.
<NoirX> bedankt :)
<lordievader> NoirX: No problem ;)
<NoirX> ok
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> !koekje lordievader
<lordievader> \o/
<OerHeks> lordievader, kunt gij een beetje programmeren ?
<lordievader> OerHeks: In Python ja, in C++ niet echt ;)
<OerHeks> ik zou graag die Amazon search en service willen omzetten naar nederlandse bedrijven
<OerHeks> en dan zo dat je ze aan kan kliken, net zoals je Amazon privacy uit kan zetten
<OerHeks> en dan bedrijven zoeken die dit wel willen
<OerHeks> bol.com Hema.nl marktplaats etc
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt.
<lordievader> Is het iets Ubuntu's?
<OerHeks> je kent amazon resultaten toch wel, ook al draai je kubuntu?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> Hmm ja, misschien moet ik maar wat op het forumpje vraagen
<Cees> OerHeks: die bedrijven hebben toch it'ers in dienst
<OerHeks> Ja, maar als ubuntu-nl dezelfde anonimiteit bieden als canonical nu doet met amazon, dan zouden we zelf die service moeten draaien, lijkt me.
<Cees> ja maar wat bedoel je?
<Cees> anoniem is het
<OerHeks> nou, ook zo'n lens maken, met die service erachter
<Cees> er is een centrale Scope registery http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/overview/
<OerHeks> hmm http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.04/unity.scopes/
<OerHeks>  dank u Cees
<Cees> nee, jij bedankt voor het goede idee :)
<OerHeks> Dit zou best Global kunnen gaam, lijkt me zo
<OerHeks> gaan*
<OerHeks> zo, jou input erbij :-)
<Cees> Oerheks, wat als jouw scope een hemataart aanbied voor 0 euro? Foutje? http://www.nu.nl/internet/2659005/gratis-hema-taart-veroorzaakt-stormloop-site.html
<Cees> nou ja, een stormloop op Unity is niet echt te verwachten...
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> *gaap*
<Sam_> Hey
<Sam_> Ik krijg Ubuntu niet geinstaleerd op mijn pc
<Sam_> en vermoed dat er fout in mijn bestand is geslopen
<Sam_> is er een programma waarmee ik dit kan nagaan?
<Sam_> iemand enig idee?
<Sam_> Ik krijg allerhande foutmeldingen, de ene keer error 1 dan weer error 2 en soms 10
<Sam_> Versies Ubuntu 12.04 en 13.10
<jpjacobs> Hier toevallig iemand met een Verbatim 1TB schijf?
<lordievader> Sam_: Kun je iets specifieker zijn?
<Sam_> Heb beide gedownload en nadien op een stick gezet met Universal USB installer
<Sam_> Als ik de lege pc (zonder os) boot vanaf deze usb stick
<Sam_> Werkt hij en kan ik alle persoonlijke gegevens invullen
<Sam_> maar geeft hij reglmatig een error
<Sam_> dan duw ik op retry
<Sam_> en soms raak ik dan bij de volgende stap
<Sam_> maar uiteindelijk geeft hij op het einde steeds een error
<Sam_> waarna ik wordt verzocht het systeem te resetten
<Sam_> en het nogmaals te probern
<Sam_> Momenteel hetzelfde geprobeerd maar dan met versie 13.10 dachtk
<lordievader> 'een error' wat voor een error?
<Sam_> en lukt redelijk tot hiertoe geen problemen
<Sam_> Heb hem nu niet op mijn scherm staan
<Sam_> Stuur hem zeker door als hij verschijnt
 * lordievader gaat eten koken, is zo terug.
<khan> goede avond
<khan> ik heb net ubuntu geinstalleerd en zoek wat hulp
<khan> webcam led wil blijft branden en kan het hem niet uitzetten
<khan> heb op ubuntu form gezocht naar oplossingen en heb er twee geprobeerd maar beide werken niet
<khan> ene optie met een regel toeveogen aan modprobe.d bestan met blacklist en uvideo en nog wat
<khan> en andere was drivers updaten
<khan> ben ik hier goed voor hulp???
<trijntje> khan: jahoor
<trijntje> maar het enige probleem is dat het lampje aan blijft? Heb je daar echt zoveel last van?
<khan> niet echt, maar het gaat om principes. alles moet bestuur baar zijn. toch
<trijntje> in theorie wel ja. In de praktijk bestuurd de driver van de webcam het lampje, dus dan mag je je goed in die kernel driver inlezen ;)
<lordievader> khan: Bij mij gaat het lampje pas aan als de webcam in gebruik is, mogelijk is dat bij jou ook het geval.
<khan> ik gebruik die webcam niet, en met het programma cheese uitzetten, gaat die lampe ook niet uit
<khan> dus constant aan
<lordievader> Dirty work-around, het gehele ding uitzetten in de bios :P
<khan> goed idee
<khan> ik gebruik hem toch niet, dus
<trijntje> haha, plak er dan een stikker op ;)
<khan> ik dacht er moeilijk over, namelijk die kabel er van uittrekken uit moederboard
<khan> nee die plakken is niet pro werk
<khan> voor kinderen
<khan> nog een ding aub
<khan> ik kan bijna zonder windows software werken maar ik gebruik een programma, paltalk
<khan> hier voor heb ik wine geistalleerd
<khan> opstarten doet goed
<khan> inloggen goed
<khan> maar ik kan niet naar chatroom gaan
<khan> zodra ik naar die kamer op die lijst ga zoeken, begeeft die messenger en sluit af
<khan> enige idee hier over?
<khan> ok boys, bedankt en fijne avond verder.
<JanC> WINE is niet perfect...
<JanC> is ook moeilijk zonder (correcte) documentatie
<lordievader> khan: Lijkt half te werken: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3824
<JanC> is er geen open source-alternatief voor paltalk?
<JanC> (of minstens een linux-alternatief?)
<khan> o ja, dan ken ik het niet
<khan> wat is de naam er van
<JanC> ik vraag of er geen is?  :)
<khan> ik zag die g van geen niet, dus was blij dat er een alternatief aanwezig was
<trijntje> empathy is het standaard programma in ubuntu voor chat
<khan> ik weet het niet
<JanC> vziw is er niks wat paltalk doet dat je niet met linux messengers kan
<JanC> behalve misschien het specifieke protocol
<khan> er is een bijeenkomst van een groep en ik doe ook mee
<khan> ik kan moeilijk al die mensen overhalen om naar alternatieven te proberen
<JanC> je kan misschien wel paltalk overtuigen  :)
<khan> haha, je maak gooie grappen Jan
<JanC> khan: als paltalk echt om haar klanten geeft zullen ze helpen
<khan> ik ga ze vragen, wie weet? mischien kunnen zij mij helpen hiermee
<khan> niet geschoten, is nooit raak
<JanC> als ze het protocol willen documenteren kan iemand misschien wel helpen
<khan> ik ga ze vragen.
<JanC> of misschien gebruiken ze gewoon een standaard protocol met kleine toevoegingen
<JanC> vb. Gadu-Gadu is het populairste chat-netwerk in Polen, maar in feite is het gewoon gebaseerd op de XMPP-standaard, dus de meeste multi-messengers ondersteunen het gewoon
<khan> via paltalk kun je alle messengers vervangen maar andersom kan ik niets vinden
<khan> je kan met een andere messenger gewoon niet binnen komen
<CasW> Khan: Wikipedia noemt 'n 'Paltalk Express', een flash applicatie, die zou wel moeten werken
<Dykam> eh, oops. volgde een iptables guide: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/06/iptables-rules-examples/
<Dykam> Stap 2, dropte natuurlijk meteen ook ssh
<khan> ik ga kijken
<Dykam> iemand ervaring met iptables?
<Dykam> meeste gudies die ik zie zeggen eerst de policy op drop te zetten
<Dykam> echter... dat killed ssh voordat ik dat weer kan open zetten
<JanC> CasW: ja, dat zag ik vorige keer ook, maar die heeft beperkte mogelijkheden, dacht ik
<CasW> Oh, oké
<JanC> misschien wel genoeg, dunno  :)
<JanC> alleszins minder mogelijkheden dan de desktop-versie
<CasW> Maar wellicht is het beter dan niets
<JanC> Dykam: je kan uiteraard verschillende regels tegelijk zetten
<Dykam> is er geen manier om regels gewoon te bewerken, ipv per commando in te voeren?
<JanC> sure
<Dykam> hoe?
<JanC> gebruik een frontend voor iptables zoals shorewall of ufw
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> Welke raad je aan?
<jpjacobs> iemand goed hier met LVM?
<khan> hey boys, bedankt. die paltalk express werkt goed hoor.
<JanC> ufw is redelijk simpel (het zit erg dicht bij iptables), shorewall is op een andere manier simpel omdat het meer focust op en declaratieve configuratie
<jpjacobs> of een andere suggestie die me toelaat een copy-on-write snapshot te maken van een disk
<JanC> khan: \o/
<JanC> jpjacobs: ZFS of btrfs?
<jpjacobs> but those are filesystems right>
<jpjacobs> woeps ... teveel talen dooreen ...
<jpjacobs> maar dat zijn bestandssystemen, toch?
<jpjacobs> Want wat ik wil doen (misschien een beetje geschift) is : ik heb een disk te recoveren, maar geen plaats om een volledige image te maken
<jpjacobs> dus zou ik graag mijn probeersels doen zodat enkel de veranderingen echt bijgehouden worden, ipv naar de schijf geschreven
<jpjacobs> Ik wil dus ook de te recoveren schijf niet herpartitioneren/formateren
<jpjacobs> JanC: valt dat te doen met ZFS of btrfs?
<jpjacobs> hmmmmm mijn frank valt ... Dit wordt een ugly hack ... een loopdevice met daarop zfs/btrfs , en de device daarnaar hard-linken, zou dat werken?
<JanC> eh, voor wat je wil doen is een volledige image de enige zekere oplossing
<jpjacobs> het ding is dat er al redelijk wat geklooit is met de drive (door mij). Nu zijn er een hoop mogelijk superblocks op de drive, dus wil ik wat proberen waar de partitie juist begon, en kijken wat testdisk eruit kan puren
<JanC> er zijn wel (meestal fuse-gebaseerde) oplossingen die toelaten dat je een layer over het bestaande OS legt
<jpjacobs> Nu, de disk is fysiek ok, 't is een crashende windows die het verklooit heeft
<JanC> "union fs"-achtige dingen
<jpjacobs> dus voor hardware faling ben ik niet zo bang
<JanC> zoals aufs
<JanC> maar die zjn niet nuttig met testdisk e.d.
<JanC> testdisk werkt op disk-niveau
<jpjacobs> uhu, maar op zich zou het wel moeten kunnen, als ik een hardlink naar /dev/sdc op de aufs kan zetten, toch?
<JanC> voor 80-150 € of zo heb je een nieuwe disk...
<jpjacobs> mja
<JanC> vziw werkt testdisk op het filesystem image waar je naar verwijst
<JanC> misschien zelfs minder?
<JanC> hoe grot i i?
<JanC> *hoe groot is die?
<jpjacobs> rot-amazon: CE products with data storage capacity such as Blank Media, MP3 Players, Mobile phones, GPS and Radios with storage capacity, Tablets, External Hard Drives, USB keys and Memory cards cannot currently be delivered to Belgium.
<JanC> jpjacobs: aufs werkt overigens niet met hardlinks of zo
<jpjacobs> hij is 1 TB
<JanC> voor 70-75 € heb je een 2 TB harde schijf
<JanC> geen idee of je dat kan financieren als student...
<jpjacobs> Azo, waar dan?
<jpjacobs> Ben niet echt een student ;)
<JanC> http://www.mycom.be/opslag/interne-harde-schijf/129251/seagate-desktop-hdd-2tb-35inch
<jpjacobs> doe maar alsof ;)
<jpjacobs> Ah ok. Heb geen desktop meer :P
<JanC> dat is gewoon een harde harde schijf
<JanC> "desktop" is gewoon goedkoper dan "server"
<jpjacobs> jaja, maar ik heb geen desktop pc meer om ze in te steken :p
<JanC> steek ze dan in een USB adapter of zo
<jpjacobs> heb ik niet. Maar das wel interessant inderdaad
<JanC> ik denk dat ik daar 30 € voor betaald heb of zo
<jpjacobs> en wat voor iets heb je? welk merk is betrouwbaar/veelzijdig?
<jpjacobs> zeker met het zicht op volgende recovery operaties gaat dat handig zijn denk ik
<JanC> http://www.mycom.be/componenten/controllerkaarten/131487/icidu-dual-sata-hdd-docking-usb-30 of http://www.mycom.be/componenten/controllerkaarten/131485/icidu-hdd-docking-usb-30
<josspyker> jpjacobs, heb voor 17,50 een usb bracket gekocht, kan zowel 3,5 als 2,5 inch in
<JanC> er zijn zeker nog goedkopere te vinden
<josspyker> bij computerland
<JanC> zonder plug-in omhulsel zijn ze zeker nog goedkoper
<JanC> en ze zijn allemaal Taiwan of China, ook als er een bekend merk op staat, dus veel maakt het niet uit  :p
<JanC> *allemaal uit
<jpjacobs> :)
<jpjacobs> als de chipset maar deugt he
<JanC> zorg dat die niet te oud is (oude USB 2.0 chipsets ondersteunen enkel tot 2.x TB) en dus geen 3-4 TB harde schijven
<JanC> als de USB-SATA-chip USB 3 ondersteunt ben je normaal wel veilig
<jpjacobs> Net dat leveren ze dus niet, zelf naar Mechelen :/
<jpjacobs> pfff
<jpjacobs> effe HD'tje kopen
<JanC> jpjacobs: heh, ik heb zelf zo'n ding gekocht bij hen  ;)
<JanC> zoiets: http://www.mycom.be/componenten/controllerkaarten/131485/icidu-hdd-docking-usb-30
<JanC> en die werkt alleszins
<JanC> je kan daar alle SATA 3.5" & SATA 2.5" HDD in pluggen
<jpjacobs> hmm die andere heeft 2 slots ... zou nog handiger zijn ... spijtig dat die niet geleverd wordt :/
<JanC> volgens de site kan je die afhalen in Mechelen & Leuven?
<JanC> en dus ook bestellen in Brugge & Gent
<jpjacobs> Zit ik nu net in Antwerpen :)
<JanC> ze kunnen ze ook opsturen hé
<JanC> of als je wil afhalen, check ook eens coolblue
<JanC> die hebben een shop in A'pen
<jpjacobs> die zijn duurder inderdaad
<JanC> niet echt
<jpjacobs> Maar ik krijg bij die ene geen knop om te laten verzenden
<JanC> http://www.hardeschijfstore.be/category/183886/docking-stations.html
<JanC> 25 € voor de enkel-kabel-versie
<JanC> en vanaf een bepaald bedrag hebben ze daar gratis verzending
<JanC> (zeker interessant als je tegelijk ook een extra HDD koopt)
<JanC> extra voordeel van Coolblue: je moet niet eens een account maken om er iets te kopen  )
<JanC> *kopen  :)
<jpjacobs> Das inderdaad waar, en dat is op 1 km van mijn werk
<JanC> dan kan je ze zelfs afhalen natuurlijk
<JanC> dan is verzending sowieso 0
<jpjacobs> hmmm
<JanC> jpjacobs: ik heb verschillende toestellen bij hen gekocht, nooit problemen gehad, dus geen idee hoe goed hun "after-sales service" is
<jpjacobs> ik wel :)
<jpjacobs> mijn gsm ... een keer niet gerepareerd, maar daarna zonder gezever een boardswap, en alles opgelost
<jpjacobs> Seagate of WD ...
<jpjacobs> hmmm
<JanC> recent nog geen problemen gezien met beide
<JanC> maar dat zegt uiteraard niks op lange termijn
<JanC> langere
<JanC> Seagate is momenteel wat goedkoper, dacht ik
<jpjacobs> http://www.hardeschijfstore.be/product/442449/category-183881-interne-harde-schijven/wd-purple-2-tb.html
<jpjacobs> Ik heb een seagate externe schijf gehad (passport size) en die maakte kabaal!
<jpjacobs> ongelooflijk
<JanC> externe disks zijn niet vergelijkbaar
<JanC> ik had een WD externe disk waarvan de controller stuk ging na een blikseminslag bij de buren; na die open te zagen bleek er een Seagate HDD in te zitten  :p
<jpjacobs> baha
<JanC> anders gezegd: daar proppen ze gewoon in wat op dat moment het goedkoopste is
<jpjacobs> Ok, brol dus :p
<jpjacobs> Werken die externe enclosures eigenlijk ook als je der bv een andere schijf in duwt?
<JanC> wat bedoel je met ander schijf?
<JanC> je kan losse externe enclosures kopen, die werken uiteraard met (bijna) alles
<jpjacobs> een interne, appart aangekocht
<JanC> sure
<jpjacobs> vroeg of laat moet een van mijn schijven weer falen, en ik vroeg me gewoon af of ik er gewoon een andere in kan steken
<jpjacobs> en het als enclosure te gebruiken
<JanC> eh
<JanC> enclosure = een doos
<JanC> wat je er in kan steken is afhankelijk van de gebruikte USB-SATA chip
<JanC> nu ja, USB/etc.
<jpjacobs> jajaja, maar ik bedoel van een oude externe schijf. Om de behuizing van een defecte drive te hergebruiken
<JanC> oude externe schijf-behuizing: good luck  :)
<JanC> probeer eerst de specs te vinden...
<JanC> en vele kan je enkel open krijgen met een zaag en ander hard labeur
<jpjacobs> :)
<jpjacobs> alles om de afvalberg te verkleinen zeker?
<jpjacobs> Achja ... zo dock en schijf besteld, vrijdag op pikken
<jpjacobs> blijkbaar heeft niemand veel van die dingen in stock, anders was het morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-03
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<geurt_> gaat er nog iemand binnenkort naar de openstack meetup in amsterdam?
<Fermata> Stabiel, Kebabfish  ;)
<Kebabfish> ?
<Kebabfish> hoezo Fermata
<lordievader> Kebabfish: Je spamt join/quits
<Kebabfish> oh ja... zal niet meer gebeuren :p
<Kebabfish> probleempje met indicators, vandaar het vele in en uitloggen
<xsient> Hoi, ik heb net PLEX gedownloaded voor Kubuntu. Hoe kan ik dit installeren? Ik ben een linux-leek
<OerHeks> kdesudo apt-get install plexmediaserver ?
<xsient> er staat "Pakket 'plexmediaserver' heeft geen kandidaat voor installatie
<jpjacobs> lordievader: als je irssi gebruikt, het revolve.pl script is een aanrader tegen join/quits, zonder dat je dingen mist.
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Ik vind het eigenlijk wel fijn om joins/quits te zien.
<lordievader> Maar bedankt voor de tip :)
<xsient> kan het dat PLEX niet te installeren is op Kubuntu 12.04lts?
<jpjacobs> lordievader: das het toffe eraan, het vat ze samen op 1 lijn, en als iemand joint en dan quit en er gebeurt niets tussen, dan verdwijnt die ook gewoon
<jpjacobs> 't is echt het beste van 2 werelden
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Ah check, thanks. Ik zal er naar kijken.
<lordievader> xsient: Bieden ze een .deb package aan?
<xsient> was even weg...kan PLEX geinstalleerd worden op een PC met KUBUNTU 12.04 lts?
<jpjacobs> lordievader: http://codepad.org/JJbROhWc
<jpjacobs> zo
<lordievader> xsient: Bieden ze een .deb package aan?
<lordievader> jpjacobs: \o/
<jpjacobs> :)
<xsient> ja, "plexmediaserver_0.9.9.7.42-f80a8d6_i386.deb" staat in mijn documenten map
<lordievader> xsient: sudo dpkg -i ~/Documents/plexmediaserver_0.9.9.7.42-f80a8d6_i386.deb
<xsient> hmm dpkg fout bij het afhandelen van ...
<lordievader> xsient: Kun je de fout pastebinnen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xsient> OK Lordie, alvast bedankt!
<jpjacobs> ahaha dit is geestig ... zit ik thuis op mijn laptop (windows8) over ssh en X-forwarding powerpoint te draaien op mijn pc op het werk. Powerpoint op play on Linux :P
<OerHeks> grinnik
<jpjacobs> ongelooflijk hoe goed dat het eigenlijk werkt ... je zou zeggen, zoiets grafisch intensief als powerpoint...
<OerHeks> nou, je zult wel iets van schokken zie bij flinke media truuks
<OerHeks> zie-zien
<jpjacobs> inderdaad ... beeldjes slepen = zwart scherm
<jpjacobs> beetje spijtig, want opzich is de refresh rate echt wel degelijk, bij bijvoorbeeld nieuwe vensters etc
<OerHeks> beeld slepen is over de top, de uitvoer van een beeld moet goed zijn
<jpjacobs> ja het vervelende is dat de boel blank gaat bij selecties :/
<jpjacobs> allee, 't komt nog wel goed achteraf, maar goed richten is wat moeilijk op deze manier ...
<OerHeks> CEO Mozilla alweer opgestapt
<OerHeks> Ubuntu one stopt
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-04
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jpjacobs> goeie morgen!
<lordievader> Hey jpjacobs, hoe is het ermee?
<jpjacobs> goed hoor, met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker hier :)
<ronald> ik heb een vraag
<Guest94302> ik heb een vraag
<Guest94302> ik krijg constant een melding van grub rescue
<geurt> heeft iemand al ervaring opgedaan met de ubuntu server 14.04 beta?
<mandje> hoe krijg je wine en alle progs in wine geinstalleerd van je systeem af?   synaptic -> wine -> submenu -> removal.   maar iets als safari onder wine?
<lordievader> mandje: rm -r ~/.wine ?
<mandje> zit elk wine installed prog in de wine dir?
<lordievader> Als het goed is wel.
<mandje> disk usage analyzer liet een enorme bult data in de wine dir zien.
<mandje> alles weg in .wine kom je nog een hele meuk tegen in ~/.local/share/wineprefixes
<Spidey-Westland> Kan linuxMint13 niet installeren op mijn oude XP desktop
<OerHeks> probeer dan ubuntu?
<Spidey-Westland> Dat ga ik doen als 14.04 er is
<Spidey-Westland> See all later
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-05
<bramgn> jpjacobs: bedankt nog voor de tip van die irssi plugin revolve.pl
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<bramgn> hoi
<lordievader> Hallo bramgn
<bramgn> hoe is het?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, hoe is het met jou?
<bramgn> idem :)
<OerHeks> het kan altijd 50 mbit sneller, maar ik mag ook niet klaagen
<OerHeks> intressante discussie, lordievader, parted
<lordievader> Zeker, maar ik ben het er ergens wel mee eens dat parted eigenlijk niet gebruikt moet worden om fs'en aan te maken.
<OerHeks> gdisk dan?
<lordievader> Meer parted gebruiken om een partitie te maken en mkfs gebruiken om er daadwerkelijk een fs op te zetten ;)
<PaulH_> Ik probeer een Linux-programma te compileren in Windows met CYGwin, maar dat gaat telkens fout omdat er een spatie zit in mijn home-directory. Weet iemand hoe ik met cygwin mijn home-directory kan veranderen van /home/Paul Achternaam naar /home/Paul_Achternaam ?
<bramgn> Geen idee, maar misschien is er een #cygwin kanaal waar ze dat kunnen beantwoorden?
<PaulH_> bedankt bramgn, ik heb het op de cygwin pagina gevonden: http://cygwin.com/faq.html#faq.setup.name-with-space
<bramgn> PaulH_: ah, mooi
<Guest51871> Hallo ik vroeg me af of je Linux over windows XP kan zetten
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-04-06
<ddr_> Goedemorgen allen
<ddr_> Ik ben hier voor het eerst en vraag mij af of programma`s zoals mail programma ook blijven werken als ik zou beslissen om over te gaan van XP naar ubuntu
<bramgn> hoi ddr
<bramgn> het ligt aan welke programma's je bedoelt. Populaire mail programma's zoals Thunderbird en Evolution zijn gewoon beschikbaar in Ubuntu
<bramgn> evenals Firefox en Google Chrome
<ddr_> Dank u bramgn. Ik stel me vraag denk ik verkeerd. Ik heb vanaf het begin dat ik een pc heb het zelfde E-ail adres. ( zonnet.nl ) Is er onder ubuntu een mail programma dat dit mail adres onder steunt.
<JanC> eh, even geduld...?
<bramgn> misschien heeft ie per ongeluk het venster gesloten
<OerHeks> Als zonnet-mail nog werkt, ja
<bramgn> lijkt er wel op
<Inne_> kan umbuntu 12.04 LTS draaien op pc met 504 MB Ram geheugen
<lordievader> Inne_: Als het goed is wel, maar mogelijk wil je iets lichter ala Lubuntu/Xubuntu.
<linux123> i have problems installing linux from usb , can anyone help me please
<linux123> i treid fdd - zip and cd
<linux123> dmi pool data
<doffer> hallo
<doffer> ben ik online ?
<damien> hoi
<doffer> ja dus
<doffer> :)
<doffer> kan iemand mij helpen om firefox bij aanzetten pc meteen te laten opstarten?
<doffer> ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd
<CyberGabber> doffer: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/07/ubuntu-open-applications-automatically-during-system-startup/
<doffer> gelukt
<doffer> dankje
<doffer> ik pak steeds mis dat ik in dash mode naar progammas moet zoeken
<doffer> ik was gewend dat er een overzicht lijst was met programmas
<OerHeks> dat is er ook, in dash, die witte A met een streepje er doorheen
<OerHeks> klik op filter results, en je krijgt de groepen te zien
<JanC> of Super+A
<OerHeks> jups, leuke sneltoets
<OerHeks> maar ik las ergend dat er weer een fatsoenlijk menu komt?
<JanC> is het enige wat ik gebruik eigenlijk...  :-/
<OerHeks> dat dash is gewoon belachelijk, dat ben ik eens met de meesten.
<JanC> de rest van de dash is redelijk waardeloos
<JanC> nu ja
<DoomBoom> hey, I'm trying to convert gifs to webm's, but the output always turns out to be a 1 frame-long webm when I test it in Firefox
<DoomBoom> terminal output: http://pastebin.com/ymSPH8XV input file: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26359447/Poland%20modern%20border%20history.gif output file: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26359447/output.webm
<DoomBoom> do I have to add some option so it takes the whole gif?
<DoomBoom> it's like it doesn't recognize the gif being longer than one frame, as it says "Duration: 00:00:00.04"
<OerHeks> Test het eens in Chrome?
<OerHeks> ow wacht, ik zie ook maar 1 frame
<DoomBoom> ja andere webms werken wel in ff, 't is raar
<NoirX> hoi
<DoomBoom> oh ja, nu snap ik waarom je Nederlands praat
<DoomBoom> verkeerde kanaal ^_^
<DoomBoom> en hallo
<OerHeks> DoomBoom, probeer eens ' avconv -i *.gif -c:v libvpx -crf 10 -b:v 500k -an *.webm
<OerHeks> webm is 'maar' een container, libvpx is een standaard, crf is kwaliteit en de -an optie kwam ik alleen tegen op de gentoo wiki > http://wiki.installgentoo.com/index.php?title=WebM#Command_Line_Options
<DoomBoom> ik weet, maar volgens mij vult hij die opties automatisch met defaults als je alleen input en output aangeeft
<DoomBoom> maar ik heb het toch geprobeerd, maar zelfde probleem
<DoomBoom> volgens mij is dit niks behalve een bug in libav, jammer genoeg antwoorden die gasten niet op hun irc
<DoomBoom> anders neem ik wel ffmpeg
<DoomBoom> beetje stom dat de debian package genaamd ffmpeg eigenlijk libav is
<DoomBoom> ik ging ook naar #ffmpeg om te vragen maar was daar dus blijkbaar verkeerd
<OerHeks> Ja, volgens de wiki willen ze ons weer terug hebben
<DoomBoom> welke wiki?
<OerHeks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FFmpeg#History zie 2014 :-D
<DoomBoom> jeej voor fuzz testing
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-30
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mandje> mogge lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<oldsk00l> lordievader: heb hem kunnen installeren hdd waar ik het op wou hebben bleek niet goed te zijn :P
<lordievader> Ik krijg het gevoel dat die zin iets mist.
<lordievader> Is het gelukt of niet?
<oldsk00l> lordievader: sorry het is gelukt
<oldsk00l> de harde schijf waar ik het op wou hebben was defect
<lordievader> Check.
<oldsk00l> lordievader: heb ja meerde hadre schijven er in wou hem op een hebben maar die bleek defect te zijn harde schijf format gegeven en op andere gezet en toen ging het wel goed :P
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Zou je wat punten, dan wel comma's, in je zinnen willen gebruiken. Maakt het wat leesbaarder.
<oldsk00l> lordievader zal het probren
<lordievader> Dank.
<oldsk00l> Lordievader: sorry heb dyslexie
<lordievader> Ach, zo erg is het niet. Maar het maakt het wat makkelijker om te begrijpen wat je bedoeld ;)
<oldsk00l> lordievader: snap wat je bedoeld
<OnbekendV> Uhm, Hey iedereen!
<OnbekendV> Is er iemand die me wil helpen?
<systeem> nee
<OnbekendV> Owh bedankt
<systeem> :P
<OnbekendV> In ieder geval beschrijf ik het probleem dan maar
<OnbekendV> Tja, kheb Lubuntu 14.04 en Flash Player doet het niet meer
<OnbekendV> Het is een oude computer
<systeem> wat bedoel je precies met 'doet het niet meer' ?
<OnbekendV> Nou, ik heb Flash Player geüpdatet en het werkt niet meer. Wit scherm.
<systeem> is je browser na de update al eens herstart?
<OnbekendV> Toen had ik het gedowngraded en toen stond er dat ik hem moet upgraden. Als ik hem niet upgradet, dan wordt Flash Player geblokkeerd xD.
<OnbekendV> Lekker handig
<OnbekendV> upgrade*
<OnbekendV> Maar ik moet weer gaan
<OnbekendV> Ik probeer wel een oplossing te zoeken
<OnbekendV> Bye! En tog thanks :D
<oldsk00l> k
<Verdriet> Hallo, zijn er bezoekers?
<Verdriet> Hallo zijn er bezoekers?
<Verdriet> Vandaag heb ik gehoord dat ik eierstokkanker heb waarschijnlijk. Ik ben zo verdrietig
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-31
<premiehunter> lol nof ieamnd wakker :P
<premiehunter> morge
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<markdark> mogge
<mandje> nog 6 minuten dan kan ik middag zeggen.
<lordievader> Dat kun je nu ook al doen...
<lordievader> Niks houdt je tegen.
<mandje> gooooeeeeedemiddag!
<jpjacobs> :)
<mandje> ik heb op ubuntu 12.04 samba 4 'geinstalleerd'. (als in via synaptic binnengehaald met een foutmelding). omdat met OSX Yosemite, wat nu standaard SMB3 gebruikt, de communicatie beroerd is.  maar 'overgaan naar samba 4' zal waarschijnlijk wel meer voeten in de aarde hebben?
<jpjacobs> wel, is 12.04 nog ondersteund? want dat zou je foutmelding wel eens kunnen verklaren...
<lordievader> Ja.
<Sling> 12.04 is nog wel ff ondersteund ja
<Sling> t/m 2017 :)
<jpjacobs> 3 jaar voor de desktop versie toch? wat zou zijn ... tot morgen :P
<jpjacobs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<lordievader> Was dat na Precise veranderd, of bij Precise?
<jpjacobs> ah, effe fout gelezen ... inderdaad vanaf 12.04 is ook desktop LTS 5 jaar ondersteund
<mandje> ok. 12.04 nog ondersteund dus. maar wat moet ik me globaal voorstellen aan te doen om samba 4 echt in te zetten?
<mandje> moet de vorige samba verwijderd bijv.?  van die dingen die mijn boerenverstand dan denkt.
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk wel, anders krijg je 2 daemons die hetzelfde poortje willen gebruiken.
<mandje> ik ga dan via synaptic samba 4 maar es verwijderen. daarna alles wat samba heet verwijderen. en vervolgens samba 4 weer installeren.
<lordievader> Samba 4 zit gewoon in de samba package? Dus het lijkt mij dat je niet v3 en v4 tegelijk geinstalleerd hebt,
<mandje> geen idee. die foutmelding bij eerdere installatie samba 4 zat me niet lekker. alles aan samba nu verwijderd en toen specifiek samba 4 pakket geinstalleerd plus alle missende dependencies. geen foutmelding nu. maar bijv. pakket 'samba' met gele ster ervoor, dat is nu niet geinstalleerd.
<lordievader> Hier geeft een apt-cache policy het volgende: 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.7
<lordievader> Tenzij ze vage versie nummering hebben is dat toch wel v4.
<mandje> lordievader: als het goed begrijp zeg je hiermee dat standaard samba sowieso al samba 4 is?
<lordievader> In Trusty lijkt het daar wel op, ja.
<mandje> oh ok. ik moet hier in precise ook even apt-cache policy doen. of hebben gedaan toen alles nog standaard was.. te laat. :)
<lordievader> Wat?
<mandje> apt-cache policy samba in terminal zegt niet geinstalleerd.
<lordievader> Ja, hehe. Die heb je net verwijderd :P
<mandje> Candidate: 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.12
<mandje> ik lepelde feit op. :p
<lordievader> Welke versie van Ubuntu is dit?
<lordievader> Precise?
<mandje> zien we dan v3 genoemd in die candidate? (geen idee hoe jij v4 haalt uit 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.7)
<mandje> ja precise 12.04.
<lordievader> Ah dat verklaart een hoop. 12.04 is oud.
<mandje> oud maar still going strong. dus ff samba opwaarderen dacht ik..
<lordievader> Heb je sambav4 features nodig?
<mandje> ja want OSX Yosemite zit standaard op SMB3. ik krijg er geen verbinding meer mee behalve dan via AFP welke client onder linux weer een bitch is.
<lordievader> Pff...
<mandje> OSX dwingen naar SMB1 can met een OSX tool. maar verbinden lukt dan nog steeds niet. en bijv. via cifs://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx dwingen naar lagere SMB versie lukt niet want de ubuntu file managers kennen geen cifs commando.
<lordievader> Doet Apple niet aan NFS?
<mandje> alle opties overziend dacht ik dan in hemelsnaam maar ubuntu upgraden naar samba 4. ook qua snelheid een bonus.
<lordievader> Het is een soort van BSD tenslotte.
<mandje> geprobeerd. nee dat lukte niet. ook gelezen dat OSX met NFS om te huilen is.
<mandje> concreet: NFS wordt zeer slecht ondersteund.
<mandje> Apple zet duidelijk in op SMB 2/3. ook ten koste van hun eigen AFP. wat op zichzelf wel prijzenswaardig is natuurlijk.
<lordievader> Wel opmerkelijk, aangezien Samba/CIFS Microsoft technologie is.
<mandje> maar eigenlijk begrijp ik dat ik, inmiddels verstokte no-hobbyist die alles zo makkelijk mogelijk wil, voor samba 4 communicatie het beste ubuntu zelf kan upgraden?
<lordievader> Dat kan, Trusty is ook een LTS.
<mandje> mmm.. ok. maar als ik 'upgrade', dan wil ik als native eigenlijk een superlichte degelijke distro die met weinig overhead via KVM OS'en in VM's moet hosten.
<mandje> en ik ga net zo makkelijk vreemd. totaal niet trouw aan ubuntu. ;)
<lordievader> mandje: Hoe snel wil je het hebben, en hoeveel ben je bereid er voor te doen?
<mandje> ik wil bij 1 installatie en config me wel aardig inspannen. daarna moet het jaren zonder gedonder werken. ik vergeet dan ook altijd wat ik ooit uitgevonden heb bij het begin.
<mandje> en ja, bloedsnel is motiverend.
<lordievader> Gentoo?
<mandje> vaker gehoord. maar dan in de Sabayon smaak. meer vriendelijk voor noobs.
<lordievader> Hehe.
<lordievader> There is a price to pay ;)
<mandje> dan zal ik wat ruimte maken op de schijf en met Sabayon aanvangen. dual bootend tussen ubuntu en gentoo-for-noobs. leuker om daar energie in te steken dan in het klooien met samba onder precise.
<mandje> ik heb eigenlijk maar 1 primary partition voor linux op deze machine. en daar staat ubuntu op. voor nog een linux distro te installeren, kan ik dan binnen de ubuntu primary partitie een extended maken en daar de andere distro installeren? of is dat dom en zijn er betere oplossingen?
<lordievader> LVM ftw
<jpjacobs> mandje: je zal waarschijnlijk die eerste partitie moeten verkleinen en een nieuwe ernaast zetten. Of het een primary of extended is maakt niet uit (zolang het aantal primary partitions kleiner is dan 4 als ik het me goed herinner)
<jpjacobs> LVM, of bestandssystemen als btrfs of zfs laten je meer funky dingen doen, maar zijn ook complexer om te leren gebruiken...
<lordievader> LVM raid is vet :D
<jpjacobs> 'k heb pas eens wat zitten spelen met BTRFS .. ook wel echt netjes. Je moet zelfss geen partities meer maken, doet transparante snapshots en compressie ...
<jpjacobs> momenteel heb ik het ingebruik op mijn backup van mijn backup van mijn backup :)
<jpjacobs> kwestie van niet al teveel belang te geven aan een experimenteel filesystem :P
<mandje> jpjacobs: nou mijn vraag komt vanwege dat ik al 4 primaries heb en dus idd een oplossing moet. zoals gezegd: er is 1 primary voor linux. de andere 3 zijn door windows in gebruik. en dat wil ik zo houden.
<jpjacobs> ah ok. Geen idee of je een primary kan omzetten naar een logical
<mandje> ik heb jaren geleden wel es met LVM gestoeid en dat was mooi ja. maar omdat ik zo eigenwijs de indeling fabriek af met windows als hoofd OS niet wil veranderen dacht ik dat LVM dan geen voordeel biedt.
<jpjacobs> nu, het hangt er denk ik ook vanaf welk bestandssysteem je wilt gebruiken
<jpjacobs> en welke distro (ivm welke bestandssystemen door de installer ondersteund zijn)
<mandje> primary omzetten naar extended bedoel je. en binnen die extended dan logicals aanmaken. mijn vraag is dan uiteindelijk: kun je distro's apart op logicals installeren?
<jpjacobs> bv. ik weet dat je ext3/4 on-the-fly kunt omzetten naar btrfs, en via btrfs verschillende "partities" kan aanmaken (zelfs al zijn er geen echte partities extra te gebruiken)
<mandje> maar btrfs is toch nog geen degelijke optie?
<jpjacobs> ja, ik bedoel, effectief de primary om te zetten naar extended + logical(inclusief oorspronkelijke data)
<jpjacobs> want anders verwijder je gewoon die partitie, maak een nieuwe logical aan (die ook automatisch een nieuwe extended partitie aan maakt in de plek die dan vrij is gekomen)
<jpjacobs> officieel nog niet stabiel nee :P ... maar ervaringen verschillen blijkbaar: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8765554
<mandje> mmm ik volg je half. situatie: gparted gparted laat zien dat /dev/sda4 reeds extended part is. /dev/sda5 waar ubuntu op staat is dus al een logical.
<jpjacobs> oh, maar dan is het absoluut geen probleem
<jpjacobs> in gparted gewoon sda5 herschalen en een nieuwe aanmaken
<jpjacobs> (en natuurlijk is een backup van belangrijke data vooraf nooit verloren)
<mandje> nee lijkt makkelijkeer. ik heb nu 30 GB unallocated staan. afgesnoept van ntfs. staat fysiek VOOR de de extended natuurlijk. mmm. toevoegen aan de extended sda5 en dat zoals jij zegt herschalen en nieuwe logical.
<lordievader> Backup, backup, backup! Het kan niet vaak genoeg worden gezegd.
<mandje> maar 2 distro's ieder op een logical binnen een extended kan dus prima. dual bootend via grub geen probleem.
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<mandje> backup. om het nog maar es te zeggen. :p
<jpjacobs> er is geen verschil tussen logical en primary partities tenzij op erg laag niveau
<mandje> ja. en linux zeikt niet over waar het staat zoals windows dat wel doet.
<jpjacobs> doet het dat nog steeds? ('t is al zeker 10 jaar geleden dat ik nog een dualboot heb geinstalleerd)
<mandje> weet ik eigenlijk ook niet precies. ik lul uit de oude doos. volgens mij is het wel vebeterd na xp.
<mandje> ik lees die link over btrfs.. brrrr. niks voor mij. dan liever zfs. is zfs een reeeel optie op een enkele ssd 500GB 16GB mem?
<mandje> qua specs wel. maar kan je deel HD aan zfs geven of wil het alles?
<mandje> en kan windows een partitie waar zfs heerst benaderen voor file sharing?  vragen vragen..
<jpjacobs> geen idee van. volgens mij is filesharing geen issue, gaat toch langs smb
<mandje> jpjacobs: nee een windows die op dezelfde HD staat. een dual bootende dus. nu kan je met een ext driver onder windows op partities lezen van linux. hoe als zfs daar heerst?
<Goudfazant3991> hallo allemaal
<lordievader> o/
<Goudfazant3991> hallo lordievader
<Goudfazant3991> even een vraag?
<jpjacobs> ah ja, btrfs (en eigenlijk elk bestandssysteem buiten FAT en NTFS) is volgens mij nog steeds problematisch
<jpjacobs> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/zfs-vs-btrfs-experience/1648/3
<Goudfazant3991> waarom gaat het niet op een nieuwe 3 tera byte schijf met ruimte genoeg om een 14.04 er bij te zetten
<jpjacobs> nog een interesante discussie over zfs vs btrfs
<Goudfazant3991> ik draai nu met de dvd er in op live ubuntu
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Heb je die schijf een gpt partitie tabel gegeven?
<lordievader> MSDOS doet geen disk > 2 TB (o.i.d.)
<Goudfazant3991> ja dat is het nouw juist ik hen gpt als ubuntu server als eerste er op staan en dat in eventueel van mij fout geweest
<Goudfazant3991> 3 tera is toch genoeg ruimte
<lordievader> Genoeg ruimte waarvoor?
<Goudfazant3991> 1mb free space/ 1mb sda1/sda2 255mb ext/ 3.0 tb sda3
<Goudfazant3991> 466,4mb free space
<lordievader> Output zonder context kan ik niks mee.
<Goudfazant3991> ja maar ik geef hoe de opsteling bij mij op het scherm staat
<Goudfazant3991> als ik deze 14.04 wil intalleren en hij is helemaal klaar >>> en ik start overnieuw op dat staat er niets bij
<Goudfazant3991> allen dat gedeelte dat ik heb opgegeven
<lordievader> Ik snap niet waar je het over hebt.
<Goudfazant3991> dus de grup van de terminal server die blijft gewoon staan
<Goudfazant3991> je kunt toch wel meer op een 3 tera byte kwijt als alleen version 14.04?
<lordievader> Ja.
<lordievader> Je kunt iets minder dan 3TB op die drive kwijt.
<Goudfazant3991> nou dan >>>>>>>>>> ik kan wel werken als ik de dvd er in leg zoals nu
<Goudfazant3991> als ik die er uit haal dan is alles weg>>>>>>>>>>>>>>. behalve die terminal grup server
<Goudfazant3991> die blijft staan
<Goudfazant3991> maar er kan toch veel meer op als ik 14.4 er bij wil zetten
<Goudfazant3991> want er is nog 3.000 over
<lordievader> Heb je een OS ergens geinstalleerd?
<Goudfazant3991> ik heb alleen de satakabel van de ubuntu schijf er aan hangen
<lordievader> Dat is geen antwoord op mijn vraag.
<Goudfazant3991> windows satakabel heb ik er getrokken
<lordievader> Dat is nog steeds geen antwoord op mijn vraag.
<Goudfazant3991> dus alleen het ubuntu OS
<lordievader> Die is geinstalleerd? Daar kun je ook vanaf opstarten?
<Goudfazant3991> ik heb nu 2x HD schijf 1x een windows 1x een ubuntu
<Goudfazant3991> de ubuntu staat geinstalleerd
<lordievader> Kun je daarvan opstarten?
<Goudfazant3991> maar ! daar staat vooraan die Terminal server Grup op
<Goudfazant3991> van de dvd wel
<lordievader> Dus het antwoord is 'nee'?
<Goudfazant3991> ook wel van de HD schijf maar dan kom ik in de terminal server te staan >> of ik moet er de dvd in leggen
<lordievader> Kun je het Ubuntu OS opstarten?
<Goudfazant3991> ja alleen zoals ik hiervoor op heb gegeven.<<< dus zonder dvd in de Terminal
<lordievader> Oke, start het geinstalleerde Ubuntu OS op.
<Goudfazant3991> maar dan kan ik niet in het program komen want Fermate heeft gezegd dat er in het Terminal gedeelte geen grafiche in zit
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Waar heb je het over? Heb je de server editie van Ubuntu geinstalleerd?
<Goudfazant3991> ja maar als ik de dvd er uit  haal en opstart dan kan ik niet meer naar dit scherm komen
<Goudfazant3991> ik denk van wel
<lordievader> Kun je overweg met de terminal?
<Goudfazant3991> gedeeltelijk
<jpjacobs> ik denk dat je er best eens mee langs je lokale linux user groep loopt ... want op deze manier geraak je er kennelijk niet uit
<lordievader> Dan zou ik nog niet beginnen met servers.
<jpjacobs> ik bedoel: het is niet de bedoeling dat je kabeltjes moet insteken en uittrekken om het ene of andere besturingssysteem te booten, dan is er gewoon iets mis
<lordievader> Misconfiguratie, inderdaad.
<Goudfazant3991> ok daar heb je wel gelijk in >>> maar de HD schijf is toch groot genoeg en dan  moet die 14.04 er toch bij kunnen
<lordievader> Die zin is zeer multi-interpretabel.
<Goudfazant3991> waarom pakt hij hem dan niet als ik hem wil instaleren
<lordievader> Hoe oud is de rest van de pc?
<Goudfazant3991> ik had beter eerst 14.4 kunnen installeren en dat die grup ter er achteraan
<Goudfazant3991> ja al een aantal jaren zo ongeveer
<Goudfazant3991> prosecor 2.4
<Goudfazant3991> 2 bankie,s van 1gb
<Goudfazant3991> 2,4 3500+
<Goudfazant3991> 650 watt voeding
<Goudfazant3991> 2Gb grafiche nVidia
<lordievader> Hmm, ach die zou er geen problemen mee moeten hebben.
<Goudfazant3991> ja dat dacht ik ook
<Goudfazant3991> verder werkt alles goed
<Goudfazant3991> ja die andere die boven staat die is 4,7 proc.dual 2+ 6800 ext 2x4gb
<Goudfazant3991> maar deze die wat ouder is die doet het verder goed met die AMD 64 er in
<Goudfazant3991> als ik iets bouw dan moet dat bij mij degenlijk zijn
<Goudfazant3991> hardware en software lopen samen >> maar zijn wel 2 verschillende dingen
<Goudfazant3991> ik begrijp niet waarom hij er niet 14.04 er bij installeerd als er toch genoeg ruimte is
<lordievader> Geef je hem die opdracht?
<lordievader> Computers zijn niet zo slim.
<lordievader> Om het zacht uit te drukken, ze zijn achtelijk.
<Goudfazant3991> ja alleen >> 0 en 1 << stom he Bin
<lordievader> Daar doelde ik niet op. Of je binair telt zegt niet of je slim of achtelijk bent.
<Goudfazant3991> als ik die 14.04 installeer dan staat hi er in maar als de de dvd open gaat en haal hem er uit en start op dan is hij weg??
<lordievader> Wat?
<Goudfazant3991> het enige wat ik volgens mij kan doen >>dat is overnieuw formatteren en dan alleen de 14.04 er op zetten
<lordievader> Geef je pc de opdracht om hem op die schijf te installeren. Ofwel, niet hem automatisch iets uit laten vogelen, gewoon het manueel vertellen wat ie moet doen.
<Goudfazant3991> maar hoe werk dat now met dat lijstje in het partition gedeelte  je heb swap .ect,ect en  ext journal 4 en 3 emn2
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Je geeft in de partitioner aan dat hij partities op de 3Tb disk moet gebruiken?
<Goudfazant3991> die staat al in op het scherm en als ik dan met die oranjeband er op sta en op instal druk dankomt er niets op
<Goudfazant3991> te staan dat in nu juist het kardinaal punt??
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Herpatitioneer je 3 Tb schijf en geef expliciet aan welke partitie hij waarvoor moet gaan gebruiken
<Goudfazant3991> hij pak gewoon dat grootste gedeelte van die nieuwe schij niet >>> wel dat grub Ter gedeelte
<lordievader> Grub heeft er niks mee te maken.
<Goudfazant3991> ik kom gewoon een tweede pc te kort van de ene de uitvoer doen >>> en de andere kijken wat U opgeeft
<Goudfazant3991> ja als het mij niet zint koop ik er gewoon een  Hp laptop bij
<Goudfazant3991> even een andere vraag >>> zou ik kunnen overschakelen in de Bios van de ene HD naar de andere  hD
<Goudfazant3991> ik heb immers 4 poorten voor Sata
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Laat dat je bootloader (grub) doen.
<Goudfazant3991> kan dat de bootloader ja
<Goudfazant3991> en op welke wijze
<Goudfazant3991> ok beste mensen ik ga deze site verlaten bedankt all
<Fermata> Shit, net te at.
<Fermata> laat*
<mandje> ja Fermata.. rotgevoel natuurlijk. ;)
<mandje> zou goudfazant familie van goudvink zijn?
<Sling> zou toch fijn zijn als hij/zij eens vragen leert stellen :)
<jpjacobs> en 't zou nog fijner zijn als hij/zij zou leren de antwoorden die zij/hij krijgt te lezen en toe te passen...
<Sling> nog een keertje verwijzen naar https://hackenkunjeleren.nl/content/slimme-vragen-stellen dan maar :p
<mandje> lol. als ik 'm lees. 'ik heb 3 terabyte en ik wil er ubuntu xx.x bijzetten. dat moet toch kunnen gezien de ruimte en grup?'
<oldsk00l> mandje: meshcien de zelfde persoon :P
<mandje> en dat nou al weken lang.. komedie van de bovenste plank.
<mandje> zou je denken oldsk00l?  ;)
<jpjacobs> nu, zolang hij zich ammuseert ...
<oldsk00l> lol
<oldsk00l> geb het net gelezen is wel grappig
<lordievader> mandje: Het is een en dezelfde.
<oldsk00l> lordievader: dacht ik al :P
<lordievader> Als het twee verschillende mensen zijn breekt de wereld. Zoveel toeval kan zij niet aan.
<oldsk00l> idd :P
<oldsk00l> lordievader: welkom terug :P
<lordievader> Terminal suspenden is niet fijn.
<oldsk00l> idd
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-01
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Goudfazant3991> hallo allemaal
<lordievader> o/
<Goudfazant3991> 3 tera byte geformatteerd
<Goudfazant3991>  nouw heeft de grub weer de windows schijf overgenomen
<Goudfazant3991> omdat ik vergeten was de sata kabel er af te halen
<Goudfazant3991> dus als ik nu opstart kom ik in  het grub scherm en kan ik een keuze maken of naar Terminal of naar windows
<Goudfazant3991> maar ik moet toch wel steeds de dvd er in doen om te werken zoals nu
<Sling> ok
<Goudfazant3991> als ik 14.04 installeer dan doet hij dat wel / maar als ik afsluit en overnieuw opstart dan is dat geen wat ik heb geinstalleerd 14.04 weer weg?
<Goudfazant3991> en komt de terminal met login weer te voorschijn
<Goudfazant3991> die doet het wel goed
<Goudfazant3991> alle gegevens van ok,ok,ok, ect,ect
<Goudfazant3991> command voor aansturing voor printer blijft uit
<Goudfazant3991> printf werkt niet
<Goudfazant3991> sudo apt-get pr werk niet
<lordievader> Mogelijk ligt het aan mij, maar ik snap er geen fluit van. Aan de ene kant zeg je dat je de dvd nodig hebt (live-sessie), en aan de andere kant krijg ik de indruk dat je van je installatie gebruik maakt.
<Goudfazant3991> lorievader je hoeft ook geen fluit te snappen als je de kreten maar snapt
<Goudfazant3991> zoals >> dmesg << werkt wel binnen de ter
<lordievader> Juist. Ik hou mij er wel buiten.
<Goudfazant3991> wat is de bedoeling daar van >> ik hou mij er wel buiten??
<Goudfazant3991> gisteren was het toch format de schijf  overnieuw.
<Goudfazant3991> heb ik gedaan
<Goudfazant3991> lordievader begrijpt U nou niet dat hij steeds die ubuntu 14.04 niet pakt
<Goudfazant3991> maar wel die Terminal
<lordievader> Ik weet niet meer wat ik wel en niet moet geloven.
<Goudfazant3991> ik heb gisteren alles schoon gemaakt van die 3 Tera
<lordievader> Ik zou zeggen dat je volledig overnieuw begint. Maakt het waarschijnlijk voor zowel jou, als ons, begrijpelijker.
<Goudfazant3991> en ben gewoon begonnen met de 14.04 dvd van ubuntu
<Goudfazant3991> te installeren
<lordievader> Overigens moet ik zeggen dat ik nu geen tijd heb om er in te steken. Ik moet met andere zaken bezig.
<Goudfazant3991> o sorry , je moet altijd doen wat je zelf denk wat het beste voor je is; maar altans nog bedankt voor zover
<Goudfazant3991> en nog een fijne dag
<mandje> lol. er moet echt een interventie-team naar de goud-voliere. denk ergens in belgie. ik heb een busje waar 6 mensen in kunnen. ;)
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<jpjacobs> het wordt met de dag hilarischer
<jpjacobs> is er geen LUG die thuis interventies doet?
<mandje> wat is er aan de hand als gnome-system-monitor staat te klapperen tussen 8% cpu en > 60% cpu?
<jpjacobs> niet zoveel denk ik. Hoeveel cores heeft je CPU?
<mandje> 4 stuks. ik vind system monitor verdraaid handig tooltje maar dat ie vaak zoveel cpu pakt snap ik niet.
 * mandje gaat zoeken naar terminal alternatief voor sys mon. 
<jpjacobs> htop is netjes
<lordievader> mandje: Atop, die ziet daadwerkelijk alle processen.
<lordievader> Ook shortlived ones.
<mandje> danke. ik vind hier nog meer suggesties.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/124159/a-light-alternative-to-gnome-system-monitor
<oldsk00l> weet iemand een goede winamp cloon voor linux ?
<Middernacht> oldsk00l: http://www.xmms.org/ misschien is dit iets?
<lordievader> mpd ftw \o/
<oldsk00l> Middernacht: kan ik daar ook mee over het netwerk de muziek weg trekken ?
<Fermata> Of we betalen gewoon voor muziek.
<Middernacht> oldsk00l: Ik heb geen idee
<oldsk00l> ok
<lordievader> Mpd doet wel aan netwerken :D
<Middernacht> MPD doet een hele hoop, maar daar moet je over het algemeen ook een hele hoop voor doen :p
<oldsk00l> lordievader: mpd heet het zo, of heeft het een voledige naam
<lordievader> Meh, niet echt. Gewoon een stream erin jassen en op play drukken.
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Music Player Daemon staat het voor.
<Middernacht> lordievader: Dat is waar, maar ik denk dat je wel even zoet bent voordat het op Winamp begint te lijken.
<lordievader> Dat moet je ook gewoon niet willen :P
<Middernacht> Ook dat ben ik met je eens lordievader. :)
<mandje> je moet ook gewoon windoos gebruiken. dat hep tenminste goeje program.. eh. aps.
<lordievader> mandje: Lightroom, ik ben het met jou eens ;)
<Middernacht> mandje: akkoord, je ga tog nie in zo'n zwart venstertje zitte tikkuh
<oldsk00l> Middernacht: hoeft er niet op te lijken hoor was gewoon nieuwschierig :P
<Middernacht> oldsk00l: Ik was vroeger een hele erge fan van Amarok, ik weet niet wat de staat er nu van is. Maar toen in 2007 was het de bom. In ieder geval voor mij.
<oldsk00l> Middernacht: oke dat ken ik niet
<lordievader> Amarok 1.4 was geweldig. 2.x ben ik niet echt over te spreken. Gelukkig is er Clementine.
<JanC> oldsk00l: Winamp kloon → Audacious; maar persoonlijk ben ik wel meer fan van Quod Libet
<jpjacobs> tegenwoordig is vlc voor muziek ook niet slecht ... maar vermits ik tegenwoordig veel op windows hang gebruik ik nogal wat foobar2000
<jpjacobs> geen idee of die ook voor ubuntu bestaat
<oldsk00l> jpjacobs: ok:p zal de opties is ff overwegen :P
<SCHAAP137> jpjacobs, je kunt 'm probleemloos onder WINE draaien
<SCHAAP137> werkt prima hierzo
<SCHAAP137> kgebruik foobar2000 of Clementine
<bambixmuts> Exit
<OerHeks> Als ik muziek afspeel met Thunderbird, heb ik geeneens een equaliser nodig.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: heb je deze al gezien: https://ninjablocks.com/#/
<lotuspsychje> Operating System
<lotuspsychje> Snappy Ubuntu Core
<OerHeks> nice !
<OerHeks> Niet dat ik zo'n ding wil hebben, maar eindelijk een voorbeeld
<Fermata> Ziet eruit als een gaaf dingetje ja.
<lotuspsychje> internet of things komt op ons af met razend snel tempo
<lotuspsychje> dan heb ik toch liever dat het spul op ubuntu draait :p
<OerHeks> zeker, als je onderaan ziet welke bekende lr.c. lampen er mee werken, mooi
<OerHeks> * r.c.
<lotuspsychje> straks komt de apple watch, en loopt iedereen als robot over onze planeet : o
<lotuspsychje> nog een google bril erbij en android phone en je lijkt wel op een android
<OerHeks> zonder zoń phone voel je je fijntjes alleen.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> draai ubuntu touch op men nexus7 en voel me toch niet alleen hoor :p
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Goudfazant3991> hallo allemaal
<Goudfazant3991> steeds maar no root defented
<Goudfazant3991> als ik de dvd 14.04 wil instaleren
<Goudfazant3991> 1 mb free
<Goudfazant3991> 1 mb voor system
<Goudfazant3991> 255 mb voor grub
<Goudfazant3991>  en 3000 = unknow
<Goudfazant3991> kan geen program downloaden want het gaat er ook weer af als ik de dvd er uit haal
<Goudfazant3991> hallo CasW
<CasW> Hallo Goudfazant
<Goudfazant3991> ik zit met het probleem al enigetijd om de 3 Terabyte schijf op de goede manier te particioeren
<Goudfazant3991> want je krijgt een lijstje te zien waar ik niet aan uit kan
<Goudfazant3991> ik zit nu in het buroblad en daar staat die dvd aangegeven van 14.04
<Goudfazant3991> als ik die wil installeren dan gaat er als weer ui zogouw als ik de dvd er uit haal en overnieuw opstart
<Goudfazant3991> dus hij komt niet op de hardeschijf te staan volgens mij
<Fermata> Goudfazant3991: dat lijkt me een correcte waarneming ja.
<Goudfazant3991>  ja Fermata inderdaad
<Goudfazant3991> de icon staat nu op het buroblad >>install ubuntu 14.04 LTS maar hij blijft er niet vast op staat
<Goudfazant3991> want als ik dat probeer te installeren en hij is aan zijn eind want ik laat hem zoveel mogenlijk alles zelf doen en ik start dan opnieuw op
<Goudfazant3991> dan is alles weg
<Goudfazant3991> zoals ik nu het kleine webcam program van het  download center heb gedownload Cheese dat is dan ook weg
<Fermata> Hm.
<Goudfazant3991> het grootste gedeelte van de schijf blijft gesloten voor te installeren en dat vind ik vreemd
<Goudfazant3991> een HD van 3 tera daar moet toch veel en veel meer op kunnen als dat beetje van grub gedoe
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> En het klinkt ainderdaad alsof je dingen in een liveomgeving aan het installeren bent.
<Goudfazant3991> kijk er hangt nu in de PC een van 3 Tera byte en een van 1 Tera byte voor windows
<Goudfazant3991> ja presies zo zou je het kunnen zeggen ja Blindelings
<Goudfazant3991> dat grootste gedeelte van de schijf dat blijft gesloten heel raar???
<Goudfazant3991> als ik nu overnieuw opstart he dan komt het grub gedeelte tevoorschijn en dan kan ik een keuze maken uit ubunru of windows
<Goudfazant3991> of het geheugen controleren
<Fermata> Is dat met de dvd erin of eruit?
<Goudfazant3991> als ik voor ubuntu kies dan gaat hij verder met de Terminal
<Goudfazant3991> met de dvd er in laat hij gewoon het program
<Goudfazant3991> met de dvd er uit start hij door naar de grub
<Fermata> Oke, en als je eenmaal in grub geweest bent, wat dan?
<Goudfazant3991> maar als de dvd er in zit kan ik schijnbaar niets op de HD kwijt
<Fermata> Als in, als je opnieuw probeert te installeren?
<Goudfazant3991> als ik in de grub ben geweest dan moet ik weer opnieuw opstarten hezij met of zonder dvd
<Fermata> Oke, dan is de installatie inderdaad niet gelukt.
<Goudfazant3991> inderdaad ja >>> maar waarom neemt hij het grootste gedeelte van die HD niet
<Fermata> Dat weet ik niet.
<Goudfazant3991> ik zit nu in het chat gedeelte en als ik daar nu uit ga en die icon aanklik voor te installeren dan komt er niets op dat grootste
<Goudfazant3991> gedeelte te staan
<Fermata> Ook niet wanneer je dat manueel probeert toe te wijzen?
<Goudfazant3991> wat bedoel je met dat Manual
<Goudfazant3991> bedoel je die  icon waar 14.04 bij staat
<Fermata> Dat je in de installer zelf je partities indeelt?
<Goudfazant3991> in het partities gedeelte staat alles al in ook van die windows en er staat overal bij  >>goed<
<Fermata> En alle groottes van alle partities kloppen ook?
<Goudfazant3991> als ik in de grub naae advanced ga dan doet die het ook goed
<Goudfazant3991> sorry naar
<Fermata> Hmm, in Grub?
<Fermata> Ik bedoel de installer he.
<Goudfazant3991> ja dat lijstje van die partities installer dat weet ik niet of dat goed staat >> want hij geeft steeds aan >>no root defeted
<Fermata> Ja, dat vraag ik nou net.
<Fermata> Probeer eens te herinstalleren waarbij je zelf je partities indeelt.
<Goudfazant3991> ja maar daar staat zoweel in dat ik niet weet welke ik moet aanklikken
<Goudfazant3991> doet doe ik steeds >>> Manual
<Fermata> Heb je daar een overzicht van?
<Goudfazant3991> hand bediening
<Goudfazant3991> ja je weet het is moeilijk zo om nu in dat lijstje te komen
<Fermata> Het zou enorm helpen.
<Goudfazant3991> maar ik geloof dat ik het op heb geschreven even kijken moment!!
<Goudfazant3991> nee helaas ik kan het niet meer vinden
<Goudfazant3991> maar  ik weet wel dat er iets van ext4 en ext 3 en ext2 en swap en nog veel meer in staat
<Fermata> Veel meer?
<Fermata> Het zou handig zijn als je gewoon dat lijstje even zoekt.
<Goudfazant3991> ik weet dat ik steeds een fout maak wat dat lijstje betreft
<Goudfazant3991> Fermata dan moet ik terug naar die andere Grub schijf daar staat dat allemaal in dan wil ik daar op een andere keer op terug komen ok
<Goudfazant3991> dan schrijf ik het allemaal op
<Fermata> Is goed.
<Fermata> Ik moet nu even door.
<Goudfazant3991> ok en nog bedankt zover
<Goudfazant3991> en een fijnedag verder
<Goudfazant3991> bye
<voor> hallo
<Goudfazant3991> daar ben ik weer
<mat___> Als ik een mail open met een PDF bestand; opent dit standaard met Gimp. Als ik Gimp deinstalleer opent het met Documentviewer (Evince). Dit wil ik standaard invoeren. Bij voorjeuren staat standaard Gimp. Hoe kan ik een ander programma als standaard invoeren? Waar staan de programma's?
<Goudfazant3991> lijstje van grub server
<Goudfazant3991> bij  opnieuw opstart na install van  14.04 >>> grub: Rescue mode
<Goudfazant3991> Ex4  journaling file system
<Goudfazant3991> Ex3  journaling file system
<Goudfazant3991> Ex2  journaling  file system
<Goudfazant3991> volgende = btrfs
<Goudfazant3991> dan jfs
<Goudfazant3991> dan xfs
<Goudfazant3991> dan fat16
<Goudfazant3991> dan fat32
<Goudfazant3991> dan swap area
<Goudfazant3991> dan reserved Bios boot area
<Goudfazant3991> dan physical volume for ?
<Goudfazant3991> dan do not partiions
<Goudfazant3991> end
<Goudfazant3991> hoe krijg ik dmesg stop
<Goudfazant3991> hallo OerHeks
<OerHeks> Avond Goudfazant3991
<Goudfazant3991> je ziet dat lijstje daar boven wel he
<OerHeks> Ik zal bekennen, ik heb nog geen enkel lijstje opgehangen hier... en ik woon hier bijna 4 jaar ( over 8 dagen )
<Goudfazant3991> nou die opdrachten dan
<Fermata> Nee, OerHeks komt net binnen
<OerHeks> ow opdrachten, lijstje, huiswerk ?
<Goudfazant3991> er staat iets niet goed want ik krijg het resterende van mijn 3 tera byte niet aangesproken
<Goudfazant3991> ik moet steeds mijn dvd er in leggen om zo te werken
<Fermata> Bij installatie deel je je partities fout in
<OerHeks> resterende van 3 Tb .. heeft die disk een MBR i.p.v. GPT ?
<Goudfazant3991> er staat als eerste op de grup server nou die is zo groot niet
<Goudfazant3991> als ik dan ubuntu 14.04 wil installeren dan installeerd hij wel maar als ik adn opnieuw opstart dan is alles weg
<Goudfazant3991> ook als ik wat download van het  download center
<Goudfazant3991> zo kan ik blijven laden en lossen
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand wat de volgende link is en of ze betrouwbaar is? Ik word er automatisch heen verwezen door FireFox, ik denk n.a.v. van een kleine bootpartitie naar een encryptede harde schijf
<JasperCoenraats> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/798414
<JasperCoenraats> de boot partitie is klein en stuurt een de rest van de schijf aan. Kun je de boot handmatig verruimen?
<JasperCoenraats> kernels verwijderen is nl. niet nuttig gebleken wat dit betreft
<Sling> JasperCoenraats: launchpad is een officiele site van canonical, het bedrijf achter ubuntu
<Sling> dus betrouwbaar :)
<Sling> hoe groot is je bootpartitie?
<JasperCoenraats> sling: dankje, die betrouwbaarheid is belangrijk. Ik kijk even naar de grootte
<JasperCoenraats> 243 MiB
<Sling> dat moet meer dan genoeg zijn, hoeveel is er van in gebruik?
<JasperCoenraats> 241,5
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb al eens tig kernels verwijderd
<JasperCoenraats> ik zou denken dat ze er gewoon weer op staan
<Sling> heb je je systeem sinds dat het zo vol staat nog gereboot?
<JasperCoenraats> reboot? Ik start net de pc, en het is altijd zo
<JasperCoenraats> is dat een antwoord?
<Sling> ok, ja dan is er in ieder geval nog niks stuk :)
<Sling> wat is de uitvoer van 'uname -r' op een shell?
<JasperCoenraats> 3.13.0-45-generic
<Sling> staat er in de uitvoer van 'dpkg -l|grep linux
<JasperCoenraats> als je met shell gewoon terminal bedoelt
<Sling> nog een nieuwere versie dan dat?
<Sling> 3.13.0-46 etc
<OerHeks> hoe kernels verwijderd ?
<JasperCoenraats> er staat veel output
<JasperCoenraats> met autoclean en een paar andere zaken
<Sling> JasperCoenraats: aners kun je het wel in een http://paste.ubuntu.com/ zetten
<Sling> anders*
<Sling> als er geen nieuwere versie tussen staat, dan kun je met dit commando al je oude kernels verwijderen http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725761/
<Sling> dan moet je /boot een stuk leger zijn, 30-40MB used en niet veel meer
<JasperCoenraats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725766/
<JasperCoenraats> sling: dat is veel
<Sling> zo te zien heb je geen nieuwere kernels geinstalleerd, dus je kan dat commando veilig uitvoeren
<Sling> daarja kun je een 'apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade' uitvoeren om eventueel nog de laatste kernel binnen te halen
<Sling> (3.13.0-48-generic)
<JasperCoenraats> en welk commando zou iik moeten uitvoeren?
<Sling> heb ik op http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725761/ gezet
<JasperCoenraats> dankjewel
<JasperCoenraats> werkt dat altijd?
<Sling> alleen als je geen nieuwere kernels hebt geinstalleerd dan je op dit moment draait
<Sling> dus het beste zou je dit kunnen toevoegen aan je update-routine
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<Sling> zodat je telkens na een grote update + reboot, dat commando uitvoert
<JasperCoenraats> en hoe doe je dat?
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<Sling> je kan een tekstbestand aanmaken, die regel in zetten, daarna het bestand uitvoerbaar maken 'chmod +x bestandsnaam', en dan kun je het later met './bestandsnaam' aanroepen
<Sling> wat ik zelf doe is ubuntu's unattended-upgrades pakket gebruiken, en die ook automatisch de autoclean van aptitude laten gebruiken
<Sling> maar ik weet niet hoe dat werkt voor desktops/laptops
<Sling> want mijn updates gebeuren 's nachts automatisch, inclusief eventuele reboots
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<OerHeks> ja, bekend scriptje idd
<JasperCoenraats> 't is nu een .deb bestand
<JasperCoenraats> dat is niet de bedoeling vrees ik
<Sling> wat is een deb bestand?
<Sling> ik bedoel, wat is een deb bestand geworden? :)
<Sling> als je het tekstbestand bedoelt, maakt niet zoveel uit maar je kan het hernoemen met 'mv oudenaam nieuwenaam'
<JasperCoenraats> ik wil het automatisch op kunnen starten, want ik heb "parkinson"-achtige handen
<JasperCoenraats> vandaar linux: geen muis
<JasperCoenraats> maar plakken/knippen gaat niet in de terminal
<Sling> je kan in vim in ieder geval wel een soort blokken selecteren, of regels, en die kopieren/plakken
<Sling> weet niet welke teksteditor je gebruikt
<JasperCoenraats> in de terminal wel plakken niet
<Sling> ook niet met shift-insert ?
<JasperCoenraats> snap je wat ik bedoel?
<Sling> dat is normaliter plakken in een terminal
<JasperCoenraats> DANKJE!
<JasperCoenraats> DANKJE!!!
<Sling> :)
<JasperCoenraats> Er hoort bij mij nogt een ctrl bij, maar dat is ivm laptop
<JasperCoenraats> oh god, you helped me
<Sling> ah ja dat is altijd even puzzelen met die rare toetsenbordindelingen :)
<JasperCoenraats> dat zal met witte donderdag te maken hebben ;)
<OerHeks> muis wheel klikken werkt hier in terminal
<JasperCoenraats> 3 niet volledigre pakketten al verwijderd
<JasperCoenraats> btw: wat is nu dat lange commando? Wat doet 't?
<JasperCoenraats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10725761/
<JasperCoenraats> dit
<OerHeks> het rekent je kernels uit, behalve de laatste en de vorige.
<OerHeks> die vorige heb je nodig om in recovery mode te booten.
<OerHeks> de lijst die overblijft de-installeert dat script, en grub behoort automatisch geupdate te worden
<Sling> ja dit is wel een langdurige route, via dit commando
<Sling> maar het is redelijk fout-proof
<Sling> omdat ie telkens tussendoor je grub weer goed zet
<OerHeks> och ja, wel spannend om al die zooi voorbij te zien rollen
<OerHeks> "dat hoef ik niet in te tiepen" denk ik dan
<JasperCoenraats> oerhek: jij gebruikt dezelfde methode?
<OerHeks> Jazeker,  wel vaak gebruikt
<Sling> is een veel voorkomend euvel bij ubuntu, vollopende bootpartitie door oude kernels
<Sling> moeten ze eigenlijk wat beters op verzinnen, maarja
<JasperCoenraats> ik bedoel: je updates en dit ook gaan automatisch
<Sling> ubuntu zou prima moeten kunnen bijhouden wat de huidige en de vorige-gebruikte kernel is, en de rest op de achtergrond weggooien
<OerHeks> Mijn updates, goeie vraag, ik run updates vaak 2x per dag
<JasperCoenraats> 182 v/d 250 MiB vrij
<JasperCoenraats> oerheks: ik dacht dit alles met update en dis-upgrade allang in een batschfile te hebben gezet onde MS-DOS. Kan dat onder Linux niet ook?
<Sling> JasperCoenraats: dan zou ik als ik jou was kijken naar het unattended-upgrades pakket
<Sling> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<JasperCoenraats> dat straat erop
<JasperCoenraats> dat is een hoop tekst, daar buig ik me morgen over
<JasperCoenraats> het script heb ik in elk geval bewaard
<JasperCoenraats> OerHeks: ik ben je inmiddels veel verschuldigd, dankjewel.
<JasperCoenraats> Sling: dankjewel voor je hulp
<Sling> no problemo
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb e.e.a. opgeslagen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-03
<MichaelTiebesl> Hoi allemaal
<melvin> heey
<SCHAAP137> mogge
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Goudfazant3991> aha aanhouders zijn de winnaars
<Goudfazant3991> wel geinstalleerd
<Goudfazant3991>  maar nu weer andere problemen
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Gefeliciteerd.
<Goudfazant3991> ja dank je
<Goudfazant3991> ja lordievader het staat er nu wel op >>> maar er zijn nu weer andere problemen
<Goudfazant3991> zo als resolutie
<Goudfazant3991> het uitpakken van 203 pakketten
<lordievader> Ik adviseer je om 1 probleem tegelijk te tekkelen.
<Goudfazant3991> hij staat nu op 4:3 en hij moet hoger kunnen dat heb ik eerst bij een lagere versie ook gehad
<dberkouwer> goedemorgen, kan iemand mij helpen met het uitlezen van de seriële poort op ubuntu 14.02 met een baudrate van 500k
<Sling> dberkouwer: hoe heb je het geprobeerd?
<Goudfazant3991> ik heb altijd op 16:9 gedraaid
<dberkouwer> de bedoeling is via C++ de data in te lezen.
<dberkouwer> ik heb het werkend op 38.4 k via C++
<dberkouwer> met libserial
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Welke videokaart en driver?
<Sling> dberkouwer: klinkt als iets wat je beter in ##c++ kan vragen
<Sling> want dit heeft weinig met ubuntu te maken, je c++ library praat direct met de linux kernel die het device aanspreekt
<Sling> daar zit geen userland tussen
<Goudfazant3991> nVidia 2Gb type 690
<dberkouwer> Sling: oke, dat heb ik ook pas geprobeerd maar de respons is daar laag of niet
<Sling> geen idee, ik zit er niet :)
<dberkouwer> Sling: oke
<Sling> misschien op een ander netwerk zoals OFTC
<Sling> of een algemeen development/programming kanaal
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Wat is de output van 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA' (graag via http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Sling> (/msg alis list *zoekopdracht*)
<Goudfazant3991> waar kan ik dat zien??
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: In je terminal, daar tik je 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA' in.
<Goudfazant3991> ok zal ik proberen
<Goudfazant3991> ik krijg die text niet wit
<Goudfazant3991> nog eens proberen
<MichaelTiebesl> welke tekst?
<Goudfazant3991> hij gaat niet wit en copyeren en plakken staan niet opgelicht
<Goudfazant3991> als ik bovenaan sta en klik met rechts of links dan doet hij niets
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Heb je de output voor je?
<Goudfazant3991> ik heb wel een waslijst hier staan  van dat maar hij wordt niet wit
<lordievader> Het zou geen was lijst moeten zijn, maximaal 3 regels.
<Goudfazant3991> nee het zijn veel meer regels
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Dan heb je het commando verkeerd ingetikt.
<Goudfazant3991> ok  dan ga iik opnieuw met de termi beginnen
<Goudfazant3991> nou ik heb het nu wel
<Goudfazant3991> hij is wit geweest en ik heb hem gecopyeerd en geplakt
<Goudfazant3991> moet ik nu op paste drukken
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: In 'http://paste.ubuntu.com'? Ja.
<Ubuntu-robin> Goeiemorgen
<lordievader> o/
<Ubuntu-robin> Ik zit zowel op laptop als op pc met ubuntu.
<trijntje> mooi zo ;)
<lordievader> Gefeliciteerd.
<Ubuntu-robin> Thnx :)
<Ubuntu-robin> Hel tevreden over ubuntu
<Ubuntu-robin> Heel tevreden
<Ubuntu-robin> Na 20 jaar windows heb ik de knoop maar doorgehakt
<trijntje> dat zal wennen zijn, maar als je het niet erg vind om af en toe wat uit te zoeken komt het vast goed
<Ubuntu-robin> Dat was zeker wennen. Maar verbazend na een half uurtje uitproberen voelde het goed
<Ubuntu-robin> Geen benul van linux-taal. Dus al die commando's in terminal is voor mij abracadabra.
<Sling> je hoeft in principe de terminal niet in als je het gewoon voor huis/tuin/keukengebruik hebt
<Ubuntu-robin> Nee maar ik moest wel omdat de wifi usb adapter niet werkt op mijn pc
<Ubuntu-robin> Het probleem voorgelegd in forum, werd overgens netjes geholpen
<Ubuntu-robin> Diverse oplossingen en tutorials van youtube uitgeprobeerd maar niets helpt
<Ubuntu-robin> Ik baal daar erg van
<Ubuntu-robin> Dus nu zit ik op de laptop met ubuntu
<Ubuntu-robin> Hopend voor mij en vele met mij, dat die bug in de volgende ubuntu release is verholpen.
<Ubuntu-robin> Zodat ik gewoon "out-of-the-box" op de pc draadloos kan genieten van het mooie en snelle Ubuntu
<lordievader> Sling: Ook voor huis/tuin/keukengebruik is de terminal fijn :)
<Fermata> Dat is te veel verschillend per persoon, lijkt me.
<lordievader> Vast, het is ook maar een mening ;)
<Fermata> Zo poneer je het niet.
<lordievader> Klopt, voor mij is het een waarheid :P
<Goudfazant3991> wegens visitee moest ik ineens afbreken
<Goudfazant3991> hallo is lordievader er nog
<lordievader> Niet echt.
<Goudfazant3991> wat moest ik invoeren?
<Sling> Goudfazant3991: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<Goudfazant3991> ok sling
<Goudfazant3991> dan ga ik de terminal openen
<Sling> je hoeft niet elke stap door te geven hoor ;) de uitvoer van het commando is voldoende
<Goudfazant3991> sling ik heb eerst wit gemaakt de text toen copy en toen plakken maar hoe krijg ik het nu
<Goudfazant3991> over gezet
<Sling> wat bedoel je met overgezet? lukte het plakken niet?
<Goudfazant3991> over zetten naar dat paste veld
<Sling> paste veld?
<Goudfazant3991> zo dat het in paste komt te staan
<Sling> ik begrijp niet wat je bedoelt
<Sling> je kopieert de tekst, en daarna moet je deze plakken in het terminalvenster
<Sling> maar misschien is het minder moeite om het gewoon over te typen als copy/paste te ingewikkeld is
<Goudfazant3991> dat heb ik toch gedaan maar hij gaat niet over naar de andere kant?
<Sling> wat heb je gedaan? kopieren en plakken? hoe heb je dat gedaan?
<Goudfazant3991> nou eerst heb ik de text ingevoerd in de ter
<Goudfazant3991> toen op de rechtermuisknop gedrukt
<Goudfazant3991> sorry verkeert
<Goudfazant3991> toen wit gemaakt
<Goudfazant3991> toen met de prompt weer boven gaan staan
<Goudfazant3991> toen op de rechtermuisknop drukken
<Goudfazant3991> dan op copy
<Goudfazant3991> dan op plakken
<Goudfazant3991> en dan dat andere venster openen van paste
<Goudfazant3991> wat onbreekt er nog aan?
<Sling> je moet direct na het selecteren copy doen
<Sling> niet net voordat je paste in hetzelfde venster, dan copy je niks
<Sling> heb je niet eerder copy en paste gebruikt in windows?
<Goudfazant3991> nee dat heb ik al wel eerder met lordievader geprobeerd maar toen lukte het ook niet
<Sling> het wordt allemaal wel erg lastig als dat soort dingen niet lukken :)
<Goudfazant3991> ik krijg de terminal wel open met de text er in >>>>> maar ik krijg het niet naar de andere kant?
<Sling> misschien dat iemand anders je kan helpen
<Goudfazant3991> moet die text automaties naar de andere kant springen?
<Goudfazant3991> nee sling ik zit hier alleen
<Goudfazant3991> ik zal het nog een keer uitvoeren
<Goudfazant3991> sling het staat er weer in
<Goudfazant3991> en ik heb het wit gemaakt van boven naar beneden
<Goudfazant3991> toen op de rechtermuisknop
<Goudfazant3991> toen op copy
<Goudfazant3991> toen op plakken
<Goudfazant3991> en als ik dan dat paste scherm open dan staat daar niets in?
<Goudfazant3991> sling is de volgorde goed?
<Goudfazant3991> sling ben je er nog?
<Sling> Goudfazant3991: sorry, ik heb niet genoeg tijd om je te helpen ben ik bang
<Goudfazant3991> ok sling nog bedankt en een fijne pasen en weekend
<Sling> hetzelfde :)
<Goudfazant3991> baye
<OerHeks> Ja !
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-04
<Freddy_> waarom werkt de forum pagina niet ?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-04-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mandje> vrolijk pasen lordievader en iedereen!
<lordievader> Same to you ;)
<UsQUE> iemand die hier al eens ubuntu templates gemaakt heeft op hyper-v? Door gebruik te maken van hdd differencing.  Ik krijg altijd " Boot Failed. EFI SCSI Device. " :S
<SCHAAP137> UsQUE, weet het niet zeker maar misschien kun je ze instellen als IDE of SATA devices ipv SCSI?
<SCHAAP137> in die VM templates
<UsQUE> SCHAAP137: bedankt, maar dat gaat enkel in Hyper-V Gen1 niet bij Gen2 :)  Ik heb ook een tutorial van op het internet al gevolgd waarbij je de /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu naar /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT moest renamen maar heeft niet geholpen :(
<UsQUE> ik heb de indruk dat hem die efi bootfile niet aanvaard of niet geinit heeft. Want dit is bij de differential disk dat het fout loopt bij de base image niet
<Guest23548> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<UsQUE> hoi Guest23548
<Guest23548> ik heb een probleem met de upgrade van 14.04 naar 14.10
<UsQUE> het spijtige is dit is een werk laptop.. dus kan niet anders via hyper-v te doen anders had ik al lang opensource alternatief genomen dat was eenvoudiger geweest :)
<lordievader> Guest23548: Vertel...
<Guest23548> na het inloggen gebeurt er niks meer, ubuntu start niet op
<lordievader> Guest23548: Kun je nog ergens een shell krijgen?
<Guest23548> wat bedoel je? Ik start op met grub (dualboot) dan krijg ik wel het inlogscherm, ik log dan in en dan gebeurt er verder niets meer
<lordievader> Guest23548: Start eens op en druk op 'ctl + alt + f1', dan krijg je tty1, log daar in.
<Guest23548> op welk moment? bij het opstarten van de bios, grub of bij ubuntu?
<lordievader> Guest23548: Als je het inlog scherm ziet.
<Guest23548> oke en wat is tty1?
<lordievader> Guest23548: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleprinter
<lordievader> Komt neer op een shell.
<Guest23548> en moet ik daar wat in doen?
<lordievader> Ja, 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Guest23548> even ter verduidelijking, ik heb de upgrade al gedaan en sindsdien werkt het niet meer, moet ik het nog een keer doen?
<lordievader> Guest23548: Dit is geen upgrade.
<Guest23548> oke, ik ga het proberen. Bedankt voor de hulp, als het niet lukt kom ik hier weer terug.
<Ivar1968> Ben ik weer, was net als guest hier. ik kan niet opstarten na de uograde naar 14.10.
<lordievader> Ivar1968: Gaf de apt-get dist-upgrade fouten?
<Ivar1968> ja
<lordievader> Kun je die pastebinnen?
<Ivar1968> ik kwam ook niet in tty1, via grub naar uitgebreid opstrat mogelijkheden en in de terminal met rootbevoegdheden gekomen
<Ivar1968> daar de opdracht gegeven
<lordievader> Hmm, had je toen je root fs ook als read write gemount?
<Ivar1968> nee kan niet pasten hier, zit nu op me mobiel hier
<lordievader> ... Dan wordt het heel lastig om jouw te helpen.
<Ivar1968> nee hoe moet dat?
<lordievader> Hoe moet wat?
<lordievader> Rw mounten?
<Ivar1968> ik zie hier wel een trits foutmeldingen op me scherm
<Ivar1968> ja rw mounten
<lordievader> Ivar1968: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Ivar1968> oke en dan weer de upgrade opdracht?
<lordievader> Jup: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ivar1968> nee werkt niet, krijg dezelfde meldingen
<lordievader> Welke?
<Ivar1968>  eerst een aantal foutmeldingen, dan meldingen dat het ophalen is.mislukt
<lordievader> Je hebt geen actieve internet verbinding?
<Ivar1968> de floutmeldingen zijn Fout http//.... InRelease
<lordievader> Heb je een internet verbinding?
<Ivar1968> daar lijkt het wel op, omdat.ik waarschijnlijk nog in de opstart zit?
<lordievader> Ivar1968: Ethernet of wifi?
<Ivar1968> ethernet
<lordievader> Ivar1968: sudo ifup eth0
<lordievader> Heb je dan een internet verbinding?
<Ivar1968> nee heb dan nog steeds geen verbinding
<lordievader> Wel fouten?
<Ivar1968> krijg de melding ignoring interface eth0=eth0
<lordievader> Ivar1968: How about: sudo nmcli d c eth0
<Ivar1968> zo te zien niet krijg als laatste regel: Fout dev commando c is ongeldig
<lordievader> Pff, volledig dan: sudo nmcli device connect eth0
<Ivar1968> nu is commando connect ongeldig
<lordievader> Zou het zoveel per versie verschillen...
<lordievader> Ivar1968: Zou de service nog werken: sudo service networking start
<Ivar1968> ik krijg dan networking start/running
<lordievader> Maar heb je ook een internet verbinding? :P
<Ivar1968> het lijkt er inderdaad op dat ik die niet heb
<lordievader> Hmm, wellicht is het makkelijker om toch te restarten en de tty in te duiken.
<Ivar1968> ja maar die opent niet als ik opstart
<lordievader> Nee, daar ga je manueel heen ;)
<Ivar1968> ja maar als ik ctrl+alt+F1 indruk gebeurt er niets
<lordievader> Ivar1968: Weet je hoe je kernel parameter aan past?
<lordievader> Ivar1968: If not: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<Ivar1968> eh nee sorry
<lordievader> Ivar1968: Maak van "splash quiet", "single"
<Ivar1968> oke gedaan, nu gewoon opnieuw opstarten?
<Ivar1968> ik ben eindelijk in tty en draai nu de update en upgrade :)
<Ivar1968> helaas heeft het niet geholpen :(
<lordievader> Ivar1968: Waar loop je tegenaan?
<Ivar1968> nog steeds hetzelfde, ik krijg het inlogscherm, ik log in en dan zie ik alleen nog de opstart achtergrond. Krijg nog wel eeb system program problem melding. maar verder dus niets.
<lordievader> Ivar1968: Maar in de tty heb je wel een dist-upgrade uit gevoerd?
<Ivar1968> ja dat lukte allemaal, de upgrade en de update
<lordievader> Ivar1968: Hmm, draai eens: sudo apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Ivar1968> commandoregel --reinstall wordt niet begrepen
<lordievader> Ivar1968: Ah, 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop' moet het zijn.
<Ivar1968> helaas niet gelukt, kan het komen door een aantal ppa die ik heb, voor onder andere digikam?
<lordievader> Theoretisch. Wat is er niet gelukt?
<Guest66376> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Guest66376> heeft iemand enig idee hoe ik mijn broadcom netwerkkaart aan de praat kan krijgen in ubuntu? ik heb wel range, maar bij inloggen verloopt de sessi steeds. Drivers zijn in lib/ firmware aanwezig
<lordievader> Guest66376: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-04
<th3Cub3> goedemiddag, heeft iemand ervaring met, server/Wifi (pci) deze als AP te zetten ?
<th3Cub3> niemand ?,  korte toelichting ik heb een linux server draaien waarin ik nu ook een eigen AP wil instellen hiervoor heb ik een PCI kaartje van TP-link gekocht.
<Ryon> Ik kan niet verbinden met internet
<Ryon> Op mijn school netwerk
<Ryon> Ik krijg dan: authenticatie draadloos netwerk vereist, dan tik ik het ww in en dan doet ie het niet
<Ryon> De instellingen staan ook goed
<NickieJ> Wie wil/kan mij helpen met het werkbaar maken van een starter op het bureaublad?
<NickieJ> Een snelkoppeling naar de starter werkt niet.
<NickieJ> De starter copieren naar het bureaublad en de paden aanpassen werkt niet.
<NickieJ> Iets doe ik verkeerd.
<NickieJ> Het blijkt dat iedereen reeds naar bed is. Jammer.
<NickieJ> Zoek wel verder.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-05
<NickieJ> Hoi, iemand wakker?
<NickieJ> Zzzzzz?
<NickieJ> Vol kanaal maar iedereen ligt te pitten.
<slacker_nl> of te werken
<NickieJ> Hulp nodig. Wie o Wie is wakker?
<Sling> misschien...
<NickieJ> Heb Ubuntu-Mint Rosa 17.3 installatie. Het POS programma Unicenta geinstalleerd. Werkt wel in de map zelf maar een koppeling op het bureaublad wil maar niet lukken.
<NickieJ> Waarschijnlijk iets van de instellingen verkeerd.
<NickieJ> Ik heb diverse koppelingen geprobeerd. Het strart.sh gekopiereerd en de paths aangepast naar waar het programma staat. Maar nog niets.
<Sling> ubuntu-mint?
<NickieJ> Ja
<NickieJ> 17.3
<NickieJ> DIRNAME='/usr/bin/unicentaopos/'
<Sling> mint en ubuntu zijn allebei linux distributies
<Sling> maar mint is wat anders dan ubuntu :)
<Sling> (het is er wel van afgeleid)
<NickieJ> Linux Mint Rosa 17.3 dan
<Sling> wat probeer je precies te starten en wat gaat er mis?
<Sling> 'wil maar niet lukken' is te vaag om een goed antwoord op te geven
<NickieJ> Het Unicenta Point of Sale (java) systeem. Dat wel wil starten in zijn eigen map maar vanaf de desktop vertikt hij het. Geeft wel aan dat het een uitvoerbaar bestand is. Maar voor de rest gebeurt er helemaal niet. Alsof er een foutmelding is.
<Sling> hoe start je dit op?
<NickieJ> Een voorbeeld:
<NickieJ> Type=Application
<NickieJ> Exec=/usr/bin/unicenta/start.sh
<NickieJ> Icon=/usr/bin/unicenta/unicentaopos.ico
<NickieJ> De simpelste manier.
<Sling> als je in een terminal /usr/bin/unicenta/start.sh uitvoert
<Sling> wat gebeurt er dan
<NickieJ> check het effies
<NickieJ> Error: Unable to access jarfile unicentaopos.jar
<NickieJ> Wat dat ook mag inhouden.
<NickieJ> Hoe kan ik dat oplossen?
<Sling> geen idee, ik gebruik geen Mint en ik ken de applicatie niet
<Sling> maar open bv eens het .sh bestand en kijk of daar een referentie staat naar dat .jar bestand
<NickieJ> java -cp $CP -Dswing.defaultlaf=javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel -jar unicentaopos.jar "$@"
<Sling> okay dus hij gaat zoeken naar unicentaopos.jar
<Sling> updatedb; locate unicentaopos.jar
<Sling> wat geeft dat voor uitvoer?
<NickieJ> Die staat in dezelfde folder. Die hoef ik niet te zoeken
<NickieJ> Een hele lange (fout) melding:
<NickieJ> updatedb: kan geen tijdelijk bestand openen voor '/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db '/usr/bin/unicenta/unicentaopos.jar
<NickieJ> Het bevreemd mij dat het wel werkt in de folder zelf maar niet op het bureaublad met dezelfde starter.
<NickieJ> Tenzij er een probleem ligt bij de DIRNAME=
<Sling> NickieJ: sudo updatedb dan :)
<NickieJ> Command not found
<Sling> ?
<Sling> (niet 'dan' er achter zetten)
<NickieJ> db werkt beter dan dp
<NickieJ> klaar
<NickieJ> Krijg na de locate dezelfde melding
<Sling> welke melding?
<NickieJ> moet er wat echter die "sudo updatedb" ?
<Sling> niks, dat ververst de lijst van bestanden in de 'mlocate' database
<NickieJ> updatedb: kan geen tijdelijk bestand openen voor '/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db '/usr/bin/unicenta/unicentaopos.jar
<Sling> die je daarna kan doorzoeken met locate
<Sling> na 'sudo updatedb' kun je locate gebruiken
<Sling> om heel snel bestanden te zoeken
<NickieJ> ok
<NickieJ> Wat kan ik eraan doen?
<NickieJ> In ieder geval ben ik weer een stukje verder.
<NickieJ> Ga effies Googlen.
<NickieJ> Niets te vinden.
<NickieJ> Wat is een goed alternatief voor Linux Mint Rosa 17.3?
<NickieJ> Dat gedoe met die shortcut komt nu wel mijn neus uit.
<NickieJ> Kan beter een andere Linux distrubutie nemen, ben ik sneller klaar.
<NickieJ> 64bit voor in een winkel en later ook een webshop.
<Mustangman1966> Misschien Ubuntu een optie?
<NickieJ> Hopelijk net zo makkelijk installeren als Mint.
<NickieJ> En hopelijk kom ik daar ook niet hetzelfde probleem tegen.
<NickieJ> Dat hij niet met snelkopelingen wil werken.
<NickieJ> Ik ben inmiddels al 2 maanden daarmee bezig.
<NickieJ> "Error: Unable to access jarfile unicentaopos.jar"
<NickieJ> Terwijl hij daar gewoon staat.
<Mustangman1966> Kijk op het Ubuntu Forum, daar kan je heel veel informatie halen. Snelkoppelingen werken bij mij goed. Tevens is het makkelijk te installeren.
<NickieJ> Ok.
<NickieJ> Brand ik even een dvdtje.
<NickieJ> Dank.
<SCHAAP137> of een USB'tje, bespaart weer een DVD./
<NickieJ> kan ook inderdaad.
<NickieJ> Deze dus: ubuntu-14.04.4
<NickieJ> Invallid kernel image. :(
<SCHAAP137> NickieJ, over 2 a 3 weken komt 16.04 officieel uit he, nieuwe long term support release
<NickieJ> Hij loopt inmiddels al goed vast.
<NickieJ> Die computer moet ik eerder bij een cliënt afleveren.
<NickieJ> Grafisch is hij nu super traag.
<NickieJ> Ziet er wel goed uit.
<NickieJ> Ik neem even: http://www.tecmint.com/things-to-do-after-fresh-installation-of-ubuntu-15-10-desktop/
<NickieJ> door zodat ie in ieder geval mooi voorgeinstalleerd is.
<NickieJ> Vervolgens nog LAMP erop.
<NickieJ> En uiteindelijk weer het POS systeeem en dan weer afwachten of hij het doet.
<NickieJ> Daar doe ik het uiteindelijk voor.
<NickieJ> Dan zal volgende week deze computer met windows10 er ook aan moeten geloven :)
<NickieJ> Wederom een zwart scherm.
<NickieJ> :(
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-06
<NickieJ> Is het normaal dat Ubuntu zo vaak een zwart scherm geeft?
<NickieJ> Ik heb het gisteren geinstalleerd en inmiddels al vele malen moeten herstarten.
<NickieJ> en nu nogmaals (harde reset)
<NickieJ> En wederom weer.. Nog even en het wordt toch weer WIndows
<lordievader> Klinkt alsof er ergens iets niet helemaal in de haak is.
<lordievader> Hier geeft Linux zelden zwarte schermen,
<lordievader> NickieJ: Wat is de output van 'sudo lspci -k'?
<computie> hi, ik heb een vraag; ik kan niet meer inloggen met mijn bestaande wachtwoord in Ubuntu, hoe kan dat zomaar? Wat kan ik eraan doen?
<NickieJ> @lordievader: Ik krijg een hele lijst met RAM Memory gegevens. Welke wil je graag hebbe?
<lordievader> Het lijkt me sterk dat er ram dingen tussen staan, maargoed, ja, graag via een pastebin service.
<NickieJ> Wordt aan gewerkt.
<NickieJ> Vooral het zoeken gaat traag
<NickieJ> Oeps wederom vastgelopen.
<NickieJ> Moet 'm weer even herstarten
<NickieJ> Voor de honderste keer.
<NickieJ> Zeer ontmoedigend
<lordievader> Waar zoek je precies naar?
<NickieJ> Het zoeken geeft veelal de problemen. Daar loopt hij meestal op vast (vnl grafisch)
<NickieJ> Moet even een text editor openen.
<lordievader> Hoe oud is de hardeschijf die erin zit?
<NickieJ> Geen idee
<NickieJ> Oude computer
<NickieJ> Ik doe dit wel even een pm
<CyberGabber> NickieJ: Vertel even wanneer ie vastloopt, dus bv bij zoeken in browser, of bij een bepaald programma / handeling etc. Misschien dat er dan iemand kan anrtwoorden
<NickieJ> Als ik de zoekfunctie start - icoon links boven
<lordievader> Voor in het vervolg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<NickieJ> Huh?
<lordievader> Om console output te delen ;)
<lordievader> Zou je de package smartmontools willen installeren en de output van 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda' willen pastebinnen?
<NickieJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15658395/
<NickieJ> Bij deze dus.
<NickieJ> Wordt geinstalleerd
<NickieJ> Even last van grote vertraging
<lordievader> Hmm, ik begin te vermoeden dat die schijf naar de knoppen is...
<NickieJ> Die werkt nog wel.
<CyberGabber> NickieJ: Ik meen dat op een Dell een BIOS-optie voor diskcheck is. Misschien geeft die meer info...
<NickieJ> Moment.
<NickieJ> Ik ga even de boel pasten.
<NickieJ> Moet even wachten op de browser
<NickieJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15658736/
<lordievader> Hmm, SMART staat uit. Komt er wel wat zinnigs uit als je 'sudo smartctl -s on /dev/sda && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda' uitvoert?
<NickieJ> moment
<NickieJ> Daar komt niet veel tekst uit.
<NickieJ> ERROR: smartctl takes ONE dives name as the final command-line argument
<NickieJ> Of moet die "on" ertussenuit?
<lordievader> Hmm, is het veranderd? Werkt 'sudo smartctl --smart=on /dev/sda' wel?
<NickieJ> Oeps typfoutje
<NickieJ> Krijg nu de melding: Smart Enabled
<NickieJ> Voor die 2e zal ik weer even pasten
<lordievader> \o/
<NickieJ> nummer: 15659237
<lordievader> Hmm, dat ziet er nog best oke uit ;)
<NickieJ> Dacht ik ook :)
<NickieJ> Het gaat vooral grafisch de mist in.
<NickieJ> Specifiek als ik de zoekfunctie op wil starten.
<lordievader> Draai je de standaard Ubuntu?
<NickieJ> Ja
<NickieJ> Nog wel.
<lordievader> Hmm, wellicht werkt Lubuntu/Xubuntu beter voor jou.
<lordievader> Is grafisch veel minder zwaar.
<NickieJ> Ik heb geen idee van het verschil
<NickieJ> Het gaat er nu even om waar die traagheid vandaan komt.
<lordievader> Maak eens een live-usb om het uit te testen, zou ik zeggen.
<lordievader> Oh, dat draait waarschijnlijk ook een stuk vlotter op dat systeem.
<NickieJ> Welke dan? de L of X?
<NickieJ> Er moet ook Java op en LAMP
<lordievader> Allebei draaien naar waarschijnlijkheid beter ;)
<NickieJ> Ik ga het eens proberen.
<NickieJ> Geen slecht idee.
<systeem> LAMP draai je natuurlijk zonder grafisch gedoe
<lordievader> Ik mag hopen van wel ;)
<NickieJ> Hahaha
<NickieJ> Ben al aan het downloaden (de nederlandse versie natuurlijk)
<NickieJ> Er is nog heel wat keuze in die Ubuntu
<NickieJ> Mythbustes?
<NickieJ> Edubuntu?
<NickieJ> Kubuntu?
<lordievader> Kubuntu \o/
<NickieJ> Mythbuntu
<NickieJ> Ubuntu GNOME
<NickieJ> Ubuntu Studio
<NickieJ> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/afgeleiden/lubuntu?q=node/95
<lordievader> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/58/Linux_Distribution_Timeline_with_Android.svg
<systeem> Ubuntu Server :)
<NickieJ> Server? Het moet niet gekker worden.
<NickieJ> Straks hebben we ook iets van Windows (ramen) als besturingssysteem. Dan is echt het hek van de dam.
<NickieJ> Ramen gaan regelmatig stuk, tochen behoorlijk (lekken). Kan nooit goed zijn. :p
<systeem> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<systeem> ik gebruik het zelf niet, maar ken beheerders die ubuntu server gebruiken bij (hele) grote bedrijven
<systeem> het kan je nog eens verassen
<NickieJ> Zo blijkt
 * lordievader draait het op een paar vm'ettjes
<NickieJ> Niets van dat VM. Gewoon een volledige installatie. Niets ernaast
<NickieJ> Paar?
<NickieJ> Ik heb hier momenteel 6 computers om me heen staan.
<NickieJ> waarvan 2 koffietafeltjes. :)
<systeem> ideale computers :)
<NickieJ> Antieke bakbeesten met nog een 16x dvd speler
<NickieJ> Belangstelling? Mag ze gratis ophalen (Nijmegen)
<NickieJ> Geen grapje trouwens
<NickieJ> Met bijbehorende antieke toetsenbord
<systeem> heb al aardig vol staan hiero
<NickieJ> Oh. Jammer.
<NickieJ> Voor de liefhebber.
<NickieJ> Heb ook nog 3 inktjet printers
<NickieJ> Met scanfunctie
<NickieJ> Ook geen liefhebber?
<NickieJ> Printen momenteel niet en niet goed.
<systeem> heb scanner pas uitgezet
<systeem> gebruik zo'n scan app op de telefoon
<NickieJ> Ahhhh...
<systeem> werkt evengoed
<NickieJ> Werkt ook.
<systeem> en gebruikt minder stroom :)
<NickieJ> Ik heb een laserprinter
<NickieJ> Kopieert makkelijk
<NickieJ> En een kleuren inktjet printer die het wel doet, als ik de inktpatronen eens vernieuw
<NickieJ> Installeren is bijna klaar
<NickieJ> Voltooid
<NickieJ> Moet ik hierin alles met de terminal installeren?
<systeem> dat is wel het makkelijkste ja
<NickieJ> Volgens de handleiding zou ook libapache geïnstalleerd moeten worden maar die bestaat niet.
<NickieJ> "sudo apt-get install php5 libapache"
<NickieJ> Al de juiste site gevonden. :)
<NickieJ> Is er iets van PHPMyAdmin?
<NickieJ> Jammer PHP wordt niet uitgevoerd
<NickieJ_Zzz> Gaat nog steeds goed. Nog steeds geen rare fratsen gehad of problemen.
<NickieJ_Zzz> Dat die php niet wordt uitgevoerd is nu niet erg.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-07
<NickieJ> Een starter maken op het bureaublad. Het wil maar niet lukken
<NickieJ> Hetzelfde probleem als ik hat bij Linux Mint.
<NickieJ> Balen wederom.
<JanC> als je zegt wat je probleem is kan er misschien iemand helpen...
<NickieJ> Oude verhaal.
<NickieJ> Heb Lubuthu geinstalleerd, met groot succes.
<NickieJ> Vervolgens UniCenta (point of sale) geinstallerd met LAMP en Java jdk
<NickieJ> In de map van het programma start ie prima op. Met een koppeling op het bureaublad vertikt ie het (weer)
<JanC> dat klinkt alsof het belangrijk is wat je werkmap is op het moment dat je het start
<NickieJ> Systeem geeft steeds aan: Unable to access jarfile unicentaopos.jar
<NickieJ> Hoe maak ik die nu wel toegankelij?
<JanC> dat kan vanalles betekenen...
<JanC> en ik weet niet precies hoe desktop starters werken in lubuntu
<NickieJ> Kan dat door Java komen?
<NickieJ> Zo te zien hetzelfde als in Mint en Ubuntu
<JanC> gebruikt lubuntu .desktop files voor starters op het bureaublad?
<NickieJ> ja
<NickieJ> http://askubuntu.com/questions/391310/unable-to-access-jarfile
<NickieJ> lijkt om hetzelfde te gaan.
<NickieJ> Het zit in die Java zooi
<JanC> hoe ziet die .desktop file er uit?  (wat is de inhoud ervan?)
<NickieJ> exec=/usr/bin/unicenta/start.sh
<JanC> staat daar ook een Path= lijn in?
<NickieJ> met de standaard gegevens erbij [Desktop Entry] etc
<NickieJ> Nee
<NickieJ> Is dat handig dan?
<NickieJ> In de start.sh staat de daarwerkelijke opstart gegevens.
<JanC> met Path= kan je de werkmap instellen
<NickieJ> handig.
<NickieJ> dus in deze: Path=/usr/bin/unicenta/
<NickieJ> Of moet daar een ~ voor?
<JanC> en /usr/bin/unicenta/start.sh is een vreemde plaats om zoiets te installeren
<NickieJ> Is conform de vele handleidingen van Unicenta op het net.
<JanC> geen binary of script in /usr/bin/ ?
<NickieJ> daar staat ook de .jar
<NickieJ> Er lijkt iets te gaan werken...
<NickieJ> Ahhhhhh...
<NickieJ> Of eerder Yeaaahhh
<NickieJ> Met dank aan die Path blijkt het nu wel te werken.
<NickieJ> Als nu ook het icoon meewerkt zou dat helemaal mooi zijn.
<NickieJ> Icon=/usr/bin/unicenta/kassa.ico
<JanC> eh
<NickieJ> Hij staat daar netjes. Maar verschijnt niet op het scherm.
<JanC> dat moet .png of .jpg of .svg of zo zijn, denk ik
<NickieJ> Als ik bij eigenschappen van de koppeling kijk staat ie er wel.
<JanC> ik denk niet dat Windows .ico bestanden ondersteund worden
<NickieJ> Inderdaad.
<NickieJ> Een .ico bestand is een bitmap. Hernoemen naar .bmp werkt
<NickieJ> Al had Mint daar geen problemen mee.
<JanC> wel, het is geen .bmp, maar close genoeg dat het als dat gebruikt kan worden, gok ik
<NickieJ> Maar het werkt in ieder geval en daar ben ik toch wel erg blij mee.
<NickieJ> Het werk. Dat is het belangrijkste
<NickieJ> In dit geval was het wel een voormalig .bmp omdat ik 'm zelf gemaakt heb
<JanC> beter PNG gebruiken, dat kan ook transparantie doen (als je dat nodig mocht hebben)
<JanC> maar goed, als het zo werkt voor je nu
<NickieJ> Of Gif
<NickieJ> Gezien het maar 2 kleuren zijn (zwart /wit)
<JanC> daar is PNG even goed voor als GIF, maar dan zonder patenten & trademark zooi
<JanC> beter zelfs dan GIF
<NickieJ> ok
<NickieJ> PNG is toch meestel een groter bestand?
<JanC> als je een 2-kleuren PNG hebt zal het verschil heel klein zijn alleszins
<NickieJ> helder
<NickieJ> Veel dank voor alle hulp.
<NickieJ> Ik ga naar bed.
<NickieJ> 2 maanden stressen toch in 2 dagen opgelost. Ook met dank aan Lordievader
<NickieJ> Ook jij bedankt Jan.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-04-09
<nietsissimpel> Hallo, is er een moderator aanwezig?
<JanC> nu wel...
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-03
<M_aD> johanvd: even een vraagje omtrent Nomko/ubuntu budgie, wordt hij nu gewoon toegelaten ondanks zijn permanente ban?
<johanvd> M_aD, weinig aan te doen. Hij is al vaak zat geband en komt iedere keer weer terug via een andere proxy/vpn.
<johanvd> zodra hij over de schreef gaat en een ban krijgt maakt hij gewoon weer een nieuw account aan via de volgende proxy of vpn en beginnen we weer van voor af aan.
<M_aD> daar ben ik van op de hoogte. dus het wordt gelaten zoals het is
<johanvd> als jij een betere oplossing weet dan hoor ik dat graag. het hele riedeltje van bannen->hele discussie en gezeik->nieuw account->bannen-> discussie en gezeik -> enz. ad nauseam ben ik wel zat
<M_aD> ik zet hem er steeds per direct opnieuw uit zo gauw de eerste signalen en bewijzen er zijn dat hij het is, daar ga ik niet moeilijk over doen. Bij mint.com doen ze dat ook zo. Het is overigens hetzelfde IP adres wat hij ook gebruikte voor zijn Dutch Boy account heb ik vernomen. Maar goed. Zo lang hij vertoeft op het forum en toc Piet weer probeert te stangen, blijf ik weg. Ik kan met die gast niet overweg namelijk.
<M_aD> anyway, ik wens je nog een fijne dag toe, moet aan de gang hier. Misschien tot later. :)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-04
<tulipa> Zijn er linux en Windows servers kenners??
<mandje> die hebben vandaag een uitje naar Bobbejaanland.
<selckin> kent iemand gigabit ethernet usb3 die werkt op linux?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-06
<Ubunu> hallo
<Ubunu> Ik ben een leek en moet nog heelveeeeeeel leren
<SimonNL> ubunu : succes
#ubuntu-nl 2017-04-07
<lordievader> Guest74659: Wat is de foutmelding?
<Guest74659> hallo
<Guest74659> het probleem is na de update werkt die --kiosk printing niet meer
<lordievader> Guest74659: Ja, maar wat is de foutmelding. Zou je deze willen pastebinnen?
<Guest74659> ja ga ik achteraan voor je
<Guest74659> we krijgen de volgende foutmelding
<lordievader> Graag via http://paste.ubuntu.com o.i.d.
<lordievader> Niet hier...
<Guest74659> [3177:3177]:0407/095240.997394: error: Child_thread_impl.cc (762)] reques for unknown channel-associated interface: ui::mojom::GPUmain [3109:3109:0407/095350.576650: error:consle (1)] "unchaught referenceError: Cancel pendingprintrequest is not defined", source (1)
<lordievader> Klopt mijn aanname, dat het hier om chrome gaat? Of start je iets ander?
<lordievader> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromedriver/issues/detail?id=1709
<Guest74659> het klopt idd
<Guest74659> ik heb het met chrome en chromium geprobeerd, beide geeft die een foutmelding
<lordievader> Ja, er staat een bug report voor open.
<lordievader> Ben bang dat je moet wachten todat het word gefixed of een workaround vinden.
<Guest74659> ok maar we kunnen niet vinden
<Guest74659> verder
<lordievader> Zonder enige informatie wat betreft het doel weet ik ook geen workaround.
<Guest74659> ha
<Guest74659> ok shit, beste is dan de update weer terug draaien?
<lordievader> Dat zeg ik niet... In feite vraag ik wat je doel is, mogelijk weet ik een workaround.
<thomas8882> goedemiddag wij hebben problemen als wij google chrome opstarten in de terminal
<thomas8882> dan krijgen wij de volgende melding
<thomas8882> [8037:8037:0407/143931.919045:ERROR:child_thread_impl.cc(762)] Request for unknown Channel-associated interface: ui::mojom::GpuMain
<thomas8882> hallo0
<SCHAPiE> hoi thomas8882
<SCHAPiE> welke versie van Ubuntu, en welke versie van Google Chrome?
<thomas8882> voor ubuntu 16.04
<thomas8882> chrome meest recente versie
<lordievader> thomas8882, SCHAPiE: Ik had je al eerder op de bugreport gewezen: https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromedriver/issues/detail?id=1709
<SCHAPiE> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromedriver/issues/detail?id=1709
<SCHAPiE> ah, inderdaad
<lordievader> Vanwege de --kiosk flag gok ik dat hier een speciaal doeleinde achter zit, maar zonder dit te weten kunnen wij je geen alternatief/workaround aanbieden.
<thomas8882> ja inderdaad maar dat is niet de oplossing
<thomas8882> dat klopt, het gaat om het automatisch uitprinten --printing
<thomas8882> dat duurt nu meer als 1 min
<lordievader> Automatisch uitprinten waarvan?
<lordievader> Begin eens bij het begin, wat probeer je te doen.
<thomas8882> ok
<SCHAPiE> men is ernaar aan het kijken bij Chromium, zo te zien: https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=706306
<SCHAPiE> 31 maart aangemeld
<thomas8882> wij willen automatische pdf uitprinten in google chrome of chromium
<SCHAPiE> status nog Unconfirmed
<thomas8882> ok , maar ons hele proces loopt nu vast\
<thomas8882> het is gebeurd naar een update
<lordievader> Een pdf uitprinten MOET in chrome?
<thomas8882> of chromium, dat het automatisch gebeurd
<thomas8882> bij het openen van pdf , wordt het automatisch geprint, daar is deze commando voor --printing
<SCHAPiE> er zijn natuurlijk meerdere manieren, wat betreft het automatisch printen van PDF's, te bedenken
<lordievader> Hmm, want anders kun je ook simpel weg de pdf downloaden met curl (of wget) en deze naar lpr gooien.
<SCHAPiE> daar hoeft niet per se Chrome/Chromium te komen kijken
<SCHAPiE> idd, een simpel lpr scriptje wat dingen uit een directory vist, zou ook volstaan dan
<thomas8882> ik zal het even uitschetsen
<thomas8882> inpakkers scannen een pakbon, hierop moet een posnl postlabel worden uitgeprint. Uit magento wordt dan de pakbon gegenereerd ( pdf) normaal kun je dan op afdrukken klikken, maar dit gebeurd automatisch
<thomas8882> label wordt uitgeprint en wordt opnieuw geladen
<SCHAPiE> ja, het proces is niet zo belangrijk m.b.t. de oplossing, die moet toch meer in het script zelf gezocht worden
<SCHAPiE> afhankelijk van de manier waarop dat nu plaatsvindt, die handover van die PDF naar de printer, zou je daarin eventueel een andere methode kunnen hanteren
<thomas8882> ok , kan dit ook in firefox
<SCHAPiE> a.h.w., dat aanspreken van Chrome ertussenuit halen, dat is alleen maar een extra schakel die voor potentiele foutgevoeligheid zorgt
<SCHAPiE> er is geen browser nodig om een PDF af te drukken
<thomas8882> kun je me hierbij helpen
<SCHAPiE> hehe, volgens mij ben ik daar al mee bezig :)
<SCHAPiE> hoe vindt dat nu precies plaats, dat doorgooien van die PDF? Heb je een script draaien met incron oid?
<thomas8882> ok thanks
<thomas8882> nee, kan ik je anders even bellen is misschien makkelijk
<SCHAPiE> nou, nee, liever niet
<thomas8882> oh
<thomas8882> lastig uitleggen anders
<SCHAPiE> ik ben niet zo'n beller, ook ben ik met andere dingen bezig, ik doe dit een beetje tussendoor; sorry
<thomas8882> wij exporteren zeg maar vanuit magento een pdf file, die moet het uitprinten zeg maar
<thomas8882> ok
<SCHAPiE> als je je huidige script ergens kunt neerzetten, een pastebin oid, kunnen ik en andere mensen er alternatieven op verzinnen eventueel
<SCHAPiE> maar nu blijft het alleen bij een verhaal, zonder tastbare code zegmaar
<SCHAPiE> locaties of gebruikersnamen kun je natuurlijk anonimiseren zoals je zelf wilt, dat verandert de essentie/werking van zo'n script niet
<thomas8882> ja, er is geen script
<SCHAPiE> hoe wordt die PDF gevoerd aan Chrome?
<thomas8882> wij loggen in magento, gaan naar verzending. selecteren de zendingen en geef een actie print labels
<thomas8882> dan worden de labels uitgeprint ( dat gaat allemaal goed)
<thomas8882> alleen daarna moet die automatisch uitpritnen
<thomas8882> nu moeten ze het elke keer met handje aanklikken
<SCHAPiE> ah, ok, direct vanuit de browser; dezelfde browsersessie waarin je Magento "bedient", daar vindt ook dat openen/printen van die PDFs plaats?
<thomas8882> exact
<SCHAPiE> zo ja, dan zou je het met Firefox kunnen testen; dat lijkt dan een simpel alternatief om te testen
<thomas8882> ja , alleen wat is de xcommando van firefox
<SCHAPiE> wat betreft printen, of automatisch printen, zouden er ook wel Firefox extensies/addons kunnen bestaan die daar dingen voor regelen
<SCHAPiE> normaliter is dat /usr/bin/firefox
<SCHAPiE> of gewoon firefox, want /usr/bin staat vast wel in je PATH
<thomas8882> ok, voor chrome gebruiken we deze  google-chrome --kiosk --kiosk-printing https://www.voordeeldrogisterij.nl/admin
<thomas8882> heb je ook zo commando in de terminal voor firefox? als we google-chrome wijzigen in Firefox werkt het niet
<SCHAPiE> nee, Firefox heeft dat niet ingebouwd zitten, maar er is wel een addon
<SCHAPiE> dit heb ik zo even gevonden via Google: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/seamless-print/
<SCHAPiE> het lijkt de functies te bevatten die je nodig hebt
<thomas8882> thanks ff kijken
<SCHAPiE> hm, hebt er wel een oudere versie voor nodig; dat suggereert dat nieuwere Firefox het nu misschien zelfstandig kan
<SCHAPiE> ja, kzie het
<SCHAPiE> je kunt een optie in Firefox z'n about:config toevoegen
<SCHAPiE> rechtermuisklik, New -> Boolean
<SCHAPiE> noem 'm: print.always_print_silent
<SCHAPiE> die op True zetten
<SCHAPiE> dan werkt het printen a.h.w. een Kioskmodus
<SCHAPiE> (dan slaat 'ie het printerkeuze-venster over)
<thomas9992> heeft iemand nog een idee om automatisch uit te printen in ubuntu
<SCHAPiE> tientalle
<SCHAPiE> zonder die browser ertussen zijn er een hoop opties
<SCHAPiE> ah, je bent al weg...
<Guest74659> nee
<Guest74659> jongens
<Guest74659> heeft iemand nog een oplossing hiervoor
<lordievader> De optie van SCHAPiE van net om firefox te gebruiken is niet goed?
<lordievader> Guest74659: ^
<SimonNL> een commando welke je kunt aanroepen om een evt. in een bepaalde folder aanwezig .pdf bestand te printen
<SimonNL> thomas9992: ^
<SimonNL> https://makandracards.com/makandra/24202-linux-how-to-print-pdf-files-from-the-command-line thomas9992
<SimonNL> iets dergelijks
<SimonNL> thomas9992: ik heb het getest werkt perfect
<Guest74659> jongens
<Guest74659> nog steeds gene oplossing voor het printen
<lordievader> Er zijn hier meerdere oplossingen gegeven, naar mijn idee.
<Guest74659> dat klopt, alleen het werkte helaas niet
<Guest74659> :(
<lordievader> Want? Waar loop je tegen aan?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-04-02
<rightsaid> goedemiddag.. Ik ben nieuw hier en gebruik nu hexchat. Veel opties/mogelijkheden lijkt mij. Misschien is een client beter aan te raden..?
<JanC> rightsaid: de meeste opties in hexchat kan je gewoon negeren als je ze niet nodig hebt
<rightsaid> Dat doe ik ook omdat ik niet weet waarvoor ze zijn ;-) Thx
<SimonNL> rightsaid: gooi er af en toe een in de groep. twee weten meer dan een, tweeenveertig nog meer
<rightsaid> SimonNL: Zal ik zeker doen... Voorals nog ga ik er maar vanuit dat HexChat dus geen slechte keuze was...
<SimonNL_Afk> les 1: type 2 of 3 letters van een nick en gebruik TAB voor autoaanvullen
<SimonNL_Afk> rightsaid: ^
<rightsaid> SimonNL_Afk, Aha...;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2019-04-05
<arubislander> slacker_nl: o/
#ubuntu-nl 2019-04-06
<slacker_nl> bon dia
<slacker_nl> oh, hij is al weg
#ubuntu-nl 2020-04-05
<lord4163> Ubuntu 20.04 ziet er zeer deftig uit! :-)
<Cugel> Vind je?
<lord4163> Cugel: Ja, jij niet?
<Cugel> Ja.
